# Recent Urban development in Bangladesh



## Bilal9

Opening this thread to continue architectural and structural developments in Bangladesh...previous thread is here. We can watch how popular this thread is, then appeal to the Mods to have this thread made sticky.

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/midrise-architecture-in-dhaka-bangladesh.328351/page-39

@waz, @Horus and @WAJsal bhais if you can kindly merge these threads please. Many thanks in advance.

Guys please refrain from OT discussion - factual postings only please.

*National Housing Authority HQ Dhaka*

Location: Somewhere near Supreme Court Dhaka

















Images courtesy of Jason Kazi

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Bilal9

*Saudi Sabinco Tower, Nikunja*

Location: Northernmost plot on Airport Rd, adjacent to Le Meridien hotel

Purpose: Shops, offices (including office for Saudi Bangladesh Industrial and Agricultural Investment Company) and apartments

17 storied with 3 underground levels for parking

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## muhammadali233

all cgi, something real would be nice

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bilal9

*The Pearl Trade Center, Badda*

Built/designed by: AJ Corporation/Volumezero

16 storied office building with 3 levels for underground parking








muhammadali233 said:


> all cgi, something real would be nice



Well it will be a mix of both. Some are in development, some completed. I will try to post real ones.

*Sakti Foundation, Mirpur*






Now some conceptual mosque designs.

*Mohakhali DOHS Mosque*











*Mosque, Keraniganj*






Gulshan Community Mosque











*AWRU Tower, near DCC Market, Gulshan-1*

18 storied with 3 underground levels for parking, under construction






*Khadija Tower, Motijheel*

15 storied office building with 2 underground levels for parking






*Mirpur DOHS Shopping Complex*

11 storied with 2 underground levels for parking






*Uttara Third Phase Government Apartments, First Phase, Sector 18, Block A*
The project includes 78 government apartment buildings, liquid waste management plant, a mosque, commercial plots, power station, gas station, surface parking for guests, play ground, high school, community center, gym, green space, water bodies and a bus terminal





































Housing and public works minister Mosharraf Hossain has said that govt. land will not be allocated further to anyone due to land crisis in the capital. 

He said that two new residential projects will be sold in *Purbachal* 75 thousand and also 14 thousand flats in *Jhilmil*. He said the government would sell flat at half or less than the market price.

The minister also said that *Uttara has already been sold* *by making 6,688 apartments*. He said Tender has been called for construction of *142-storey Icon Tower in Purbachal*.

The minister said this at the 'Meet the Reporters' organized by the Dhaka Reporters Unity (DRU) on Sunday.

Mosharraf Hossain said, "There will be no further allocation of any government land in Dhaka city. All houses will be constructed by constructing multi-storied housing through housing authorities.

'We do not want to increase the perimeter. Like the developed world, we want to go up vertically.'

The government's plan to ensure housing facilities is not only included to high and upper-middle classes, he said. He said 500 apartments will also be made for slum-dwellers in Dhaka. There will eventually be 10 thousand flats. Housing will be created for 50 thousand slum dwellers.

The government is providing flats at half the price

The Minister also said that the government has decided to keep the flat price affordable by selling flats at almost half price. The benefits of this initiative has already been seen - he said.

'The housing and public works ministry implemented many projects in the last five years. Many new projects are being taken. Now lower and middle-income people can buy apartments from us at a lower price.'

The minister said, "We are constructing an apartment in the government land in Mohammadpur-Lalmatia area to bring the flat price to a tolerable level." These are priced at Tk. 16 to 18 thousand per square foot at the private level in Mohammadpur. We are giving them at Tk. 9 thousand. In Gulshan and Banani private companies sell them at Tk. 25 thousand while we will offer them at Tk. 10 to 11 thousand per sqft. This will bring the price of the flats to a tolerable level. '

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bilal9

*Another first by Bangladesh in South and South-East Asia, a base-isolated building for the Fire Service and Civil Defense HQ
*





By Tanzim Anwar

Bangladesh is set to build the first-ever totally jolt-resistant multi-storied building with base-isolation for headquarter of Fire Service and Civil Defense in the capital, first of its kind in entire South and South East Asia.

“A base-isolated building is built away (isolated) from the ground, resting on flexible bearings known as base isolators, that will only move a little or not at all during an earthquake,” Additional Chief Engineer of Public Works Department (PWD) Engineer Syed Mahfuz Ahmad told BSS today.

The initiative was taken under a project titled “Urban Building Safety Project (UBSP). The PWD will implement the project with yen loan scheme of Japan International Cooperation Agency (JICA).

Ahmed, who is also the project director said Japanese engineers will transfer technology to the local engineers in constructing the building at Mirpur at a cost of Taka 250 crore.

“We will use laminated rubber type bearing foundation for the building that will absorb the shake during any jolt,” he said adding that it will take five years to construct the building.

The present HQ of the fire service department at Lalbagh is vulnerable to earthquake. “Considering the vulnerability of the existing headquarter, We decided to construct a tremor resistance building for the headquarter with a rescue modern control room,” he said.

As part of the earthquake preparedness imitative, the government has a plan to re-strengthen major emergency response buildings. “if the fire stations and hospitals collapse then how would we conduct rescue operation after any tremor. That why we have decided to make the emergency response building earthquake resistance,” Ahmad said.

The planned fire service HQ building with 2,200 square meters for every floor, will be energy efficient. “it will be smart building like a smart phone and it will be grade-1 as per CASBEE (Comprehensive assessment system for building environment efficiency),” the Project Director said.

Deputy Programme Manager of JICA Anisuzzaman Chowdhury said Japan uses seismic isolation most widely in their civil buildings.

Since the Hanshin-Awaji earthquake of 17 January 1995 when the effectiveness of seismic isolation was demonstrated, base-isolated buildings have become more popular in Japan, he said.

He said currently JICA is assisting Bangladesh with numbers of disaster preparedness projects focusing building safety and community level awareness towards earthquake and other disasters aiming at building a disaster resilience government.

“It will be a dream building for FSCD. The building won’t collapse even during a high intensity earthquake. After constructing the building, we can claim that at least rescue operation will be coordinated properly after any tremor,” Md Ataul Haque, joint secretary of Home ministry and PD of FSCD said.

The building will be constructed at the existing FSCD Training Complex at Mirpur. The FSCD is going to move its training complex to Purbachal.

*The planned renovation of Dhaka New Market - a beloved Dhaka landmark from 1952 *(click on images to enlarge).
















*Samajik Convention Center, Ashulia*


























*Shimanto Poribar Kollayan Samity, BGB HQ, Pilkhana*






*Ministry of Information Complex, Kakrail*

25 storied with 5 levels for underground parking






*DPDC Tower, Gulshan-1*

30 storied with 5 levels for underground parking






*PFI Tower, Rabindra Sarani, Uttara Sector 3*

15 storied with 2 underground levels for parking






*Building for Future Alokananda, Madani Ave, Badda*

15 storied mixed use tower with 2 levels for underground parking






*Gawsia Twin Peaks, Satmasjid Rd, Dhanmondi*

14 storied with 2 levels for underground parking and helipad

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bilal9

*City Bank Tower, Dhaka-Mymensingh Rd, Uttara*

(between Giant Business Tower and Aarong Showroom)

Status: Construction starting soon






*Medlar Complex, Airport Road, Nikunja*

15 storied office building

Status: Construction starting soon






*Bashundhara Group Hotel, Serviced Apartments and Shopping Center, Purbachal Link Rd*

Status: Land development work going on






*Rupayan Lake Castle Condominiums, Bashundhara (near ISD)*


Status: Under construction, first phase nearing completion






*United Salt Office Building, Rd 23, Gulshan-2*

10 storied office building with 3 underground levels for parking

Status: Land development work going on






*Transparent Crown, Rokeya Sarani, Mirpur*

10 storied mixed-use building

Status: Exterior work nearly complete






*Japan East-West Medical College, Uttara*


10 storied medical college






*Some ongoing government projects:*

Second from left - Ministry of Information building, Kakrail (16 storied) 

Third from left - Ministry of Tourism building, Sherebanglanagar (12 storied)

Top right - National Security Intelligence Headquarters, Kakrail (15 storied)

Bottom Right - Copyright Head Office, Agargaon (12 storied)






Leftmost - National Board of Revenue Headquarters, Sherebanglanagar (30 storied with rooftop helipad)

2nd from left - Chittagong Hill Tracts Complex, Bailey Road (6 storied bldg w/ multipurpose hall, dormitory, admin bldg, museum, swimming pool, library and residences)

3rd from left - Apartment buildings with 448 units for parliamentary members, Sherebanglanagar






3rd from left - BKKB Tower, Dilkusha (30 storied with rooftop helipad)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

*South Breeze Square, Gulshan-2*






*Kanchpur Industrial Workers Housing Society*

The Kanchpur Housing Project involved developing a Master Plan redesigning a 25 bigha Industrial usage Property bordering the Shitalakyha River into a residential cum commercial development forecasting a shift in land use for the greater area in the future.

Phase 1 involved designing a housing complex with internal road networks, green areas, and open spaces conjoined with a commercial usage building in 9 bighas of land. At present the clients will begin with building one or two of these residential blocks to assess the current housing demand in the area. Each 5600 sft residential block is comprised of 4 units ranging from 1150-1250 sft with parking on the ground level and community spaces located on the roof. Each unit can be modified to have 2 or 3 bedrooms. The blocks have been designed to allow maximum light and air to flow through the homes.
















*Manama Urban Forest, Rd 12, Banani*

10 storied commercial/office building with 3 levels for underground parking






*Sinha Center, Pragati Sarani, Badda*

10 storied office building for Sinha Group with 3 levels for underground parking






*Manama Tower, Rd 13, Dhanmondi*

14 storied office building with 3 levels for underground parking






*Canyon Tower, Sonargaon Janapath, Sector 12, Uttara*

8 storied building with 3 levels of underground parking and head office of Mahmud Group






*Chaya Tower, Gulshan-2 Circle*

15 storied office building with 2 levels for underground parking






*Joyeeta Tower, Rd 16, Dhanmondi*

13 storied building for shops, office, apartments with a convention hall, cineplex & food Court, auditorium and 4 levels for underground parking






*Grameen Telecom Trust Building, Mirpur*

13 storied office building with 2 levels for underground parking






All images courtesy of Jason Kazi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

*Plot 71 Tower, Indira Road, Farmgate*
Completion expected by 2022
















*Joyeeta Tower, Rd 27, Dhanmondi*
Completion expected by 2021




































*Jamuna Bhaban, Karwan Bazar*
20 storied office building







Final design of Purbachal Cricket Stadium (50000 seats) at Dhaka's newest suburban development
(inspired by nautical shape)






Pristine Pavilion,Gulshan






Landmark Tower, Gulshan





Saiham Tower, Gulshan 










Courtyard by Marriott, Gulshan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Rajuk Parking cum commercial tower, Gulshan





Hilton, Gulshan





Twisting Tower, Banani










FC Enclave, Gulshan










Mobil House, Gulshan





Suvastu Tower, Banani





Glass House, Gulshan





Ahmed Tower, Banani





Skymark at Gulshan










Babylonia, Tejgoan-Gulshan link road















Shanta Forum, Tejgaon-Gulshan link road

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

How about some waterside recreation and transportation shots. Dhaka is surrounded by water and has plenty of modern water transport options.

Hatirjheel area, midtown Dhaka and amphitheater, the water-bus terminal is adjacent


























Similar water transport features are being arranged for, at Gulshan Lake, Dhanmandi Lake as well as along the 100 feet wide canals along Purbachal link road after cleaning up these locations.

Recent commercial developments, almost completed.

*Shanta Forum One, Tejgaon-Gulshan Link Rd*
16 storied level office building with 2 levels of underground parking with 227 spaces

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Residential development 13-storied condo complex 'Serenity'










































Another condo complex from Shanta Holdings - Akashprodip (Sky Sparkle)

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Another one from Shanta - Jalalabad House.

















































http://www.shantaholdings.com/admin/uploads/product/asdads/1508921942Ea1ej.jpg




http://www.shantaholdings.com/admin/uploads/product/asdads/1508921942wcxJJ.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bilal9

Recent new construction on Gulshan Avenue

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

New sidewalks,dividers and roads can be seen at Gulsgan 1 now

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Recent Interior design projects,

*Epyllion Group at Nina Kabbo, Tejgaon-Gulshan Link Rd*



























*Thermax Group at Green City Edge, Kakrail*




































*Mitsui, Bay's Edgewater, Gulshan-2*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

*JETRO (Japan External Trade Org), Concord IK Tower, Gulshan-2*































*Rancon Group Head Office, Rangs Bhaban, Tejgaon*


























*Edison Group HQ, Rangs Babylonia, Tejgaon I/A*


----------



## Bilal9

*Uber Bangladesh Head Office, Banani*
















*Nina Kabbo, Tejgaon I/A*

Head offices of Nestle Bangladesh, Epyllion Group, Holcim Cement Bangladesh, Novo Nordisk Pharma, Phillip Morris Bangladesh and ACI Consumer Brands































*Krones Head Office, Concord Colosseum, Banani*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

*Huawei Head Office Cafeteria, Bay's Galleria, Gulshan*


























All images courtesy Jason Kazi....

*M&M Residence, Block L, Bashundhara*
















*Weekend Home, Keraniganj*











*Shiraj Residence, Baridhara*

10 storied building with 3700 sq. ft. units and rooftop swimming pool

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

*Assurance Bashir Bliss, Baridhara*






*Hosne Aziz Villa, Hatirjheel*






*Concord Bithi Villa, Gulshan-2*







*Pramanno Villa, Bashundhara*


























*Innstar Treehouse, Banani*
















*Vacation House at Gazipur *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

*Garlic and Ginger Restaurant at Jamuna Future Park*

Japanese Section
















Gourmet Bazaar, a typical certified organic grocery place in Dhaka's Gulshan neighborhood, ignore the cheesy video production...





Miniso - the large Japanese lifestyle chain catering to the younger set, opened at JFP Baridhara, Dhanmondi (and Gulshan, Mohammadpur as well). This is a classic brand for impulse retailing items and competes with brands like DAISO.




















__ https://www.facebook.com/









__ https://www.facebook.com/









__ https://www.facebook.com/





*O Natural Organic Market*
















*Planned Beautification of Taj Mahal Rd Park and Field at Mohammadpur*

Work ongoing






*On May 15, Dhaka North City Corporation inaugurated the redevelopment of Gulshan Ladies Park (also known as Gulshan Tank Park)*






*They also inaugurated the redevelopment of Banani Club Field into Banani Women's and Children's Park.*






*The Green Lounge, Bangla Motor*





















*Thai Signatures, Gulshan-2*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## EasyNow

Bilal9 said:


> Another one from Shanta - Jalalabad House.



Excellent thread again Bhai, I am really surprised by the tiles available in BD now - really tasteful

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

PersonasNonGrata said:


> Excellent thread again Bhai, I am really surprised by the tiles available in BD now - really tasteful



Thank You. 

Yes you can pretty much get anything locally now. Heck - my father could get matte gray finished japanese tiles in the 80's in Bangladesh before I was born. Nowadays its no holds barred. Etched glass, Faux wood in different patterns, you name it.

Although to be honest - some of the local tile designs now are truly atrocious (large red roses) and best relegated to the dustbin. As living standards increase, so will taste.

_All images copyright Mirzazeehan

Banani Club,Banani












Shanta Skymark,Gulshan
















South Square,Gulshan











Mobil House,Gulshan












Hilton,Gulshan






Rupayan Trade Center, Banglamotor






BTI Landmark,Gulshan










Navana Pristine Pavilion, Gulshan







Navana Zohura Square,Banglamotor





Rangs Babylonia,Tejgoan gulshan link road










Impetus Center,Tejgaon Gulshan link road






AIUB,Bashundhara





_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bilal9



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Skyscrapers are seen behind the greens of Ramna Park in Dhaka. Ramna is Dhaka's version of Central Park in NYC, founded on the same 'lungs of a city' principle.





Mahamaya Lake in Chittagong’s Mirsharai Upazila, a few miles from Chittagong city is an artificial lake getaway offering various recreation options including fishing, canoeing and picnics.










Canna Lilies were planted at a floating garden at the edges of Hatirjheel Lake to ward off pollution

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Unisel Permanent Campus - Bangladesh






*Varendra University Permanent Campus, Rajshahi*





*Rajshahi Polytechnical Institute Permanent Campus, Rajshahi*





*Proyash School, Bogra*

























A bit of old news as a reminder,

*Aga Khan Academy, Dhaka, Bangladesh Wins World Architecture Future Projects Education Award for 2017*





World Architecture Festival 2017 in Berlin Announces Second Category Winners

The Education – Future Projects category has been won by Feilden Clegg Bradley and SHALOTTO architecture for their project Aga Khan Academy in Dhaka, Bangladesh. The concept is commended for its student-focused scale and intelligently designed landscape. A “very beautiful” school for the future, judges remarked that the building “demonstrates clear site zoning and the use and detailing of brick is relevant and sustainable.”

Education – Future Projects Winner: Feilden Clegg Bradley Studios and SHATOTTO architecture, Aga Khan Academy, Dhaka, Bangladesh

http://worldarchitecture.org/article..._for_2017.html

https://www.archdaily.com/883814/wor...ir-2017-awards

https://twitter.com/worldarchfest/st...26442024783872

*Aga Khan Academy opening in Dhaka *
It’ll act as regional hub for academic innovation 
AKM Moinuddin, UNB Staff Writer





Amid the changing nature of knowledge and information, students must prepare themselves to keep on learning and become “effective and ethical” leaders to overcome challenges ahead, says an expert. 

“If you have the capacity to keep on learning, you will be in a very good position both from economic point of view and also as a human being,” Aga Khan Development Network Director of Academies Salim Bhatia told UNB.

Bhatia who is responsible for leading the establishment of the Aga Khan Academies across Africa, Middle East, Central and South Asia, said the Aga Khan Academy Dhaka, is being established here to provide international standard education for students and prepare them for leadership roles in Bangladesh and across the world.

He said Bangladeshi young talented students, regardless of their socio-economic background, gender, race or religion, can access a world-class education. 

“We will provide hundred percent support for the poor and marginalized students who are talented,” he said.

Asked about quality of education in Bangladesh, Bhatia said, “It would not be fair to make a judgment. What I would say is that Bangladesh has done a great job of making basic education available to such a large percentage of population.”

He said, definitely there is something positive but the “quality of thinking is more important that what we know.” 

Asked why some young talented people are getting involved in terrorism, Bhatia, a former chairman of the North Carolina Electronic and Information Industries Association, did not want to get into this sensitive issue.

Bhatia, however, laid emphasis on ‘broad-based liberal education with an understanding of differences and tolerance” to remain on track without indulging in dangerous path. 

He said the Aga Khan Academy will be located on a 20-acre of land in Bashundhara and will enroll 750 students with a capacity to expand to 1200.

The Academy will be part of an integrated network of world-class schools of Aga Khan Academies offering an international standard of education to promising students from pre-primary to secondary levels, located across 14 countries regardless of their ability to pay, Bhatia said.

Explaining his purpose of visit, he said since they are moving ahead with the Academy in Dhaka, it is important to make sure that their partners in Bangladesh government understand much more clearly that this is project to help improve the quality of life through quality education.

Bhatia was involved in building several business enterprises and the development
of social and community institutions.

He laid emphasis on teachers training and innovations in education system to overcome the challenges of competitive world.

Through its Professional Development Center (PDC), the Academy will act as a regional hub for academic innovation and excellence, officials in Dhaka said.

They said it will be dedicated to training new teachers to the highest standard while offering veteran teachers the opportunity to stay on the cutting edge of education through research and practice.

This expertise will then be shared to enhance teaching and learning at government and other schools.

Officials at the AKDN said the award-winning Aga Khan Academy Dhaka represents a significant investment in education by Aga Khan Development Network for the benefit of Bangladesh and it will become a new national asset for the whole country and for its broad educational community.

Photos and plans for Aga Khan Academy: https://fcbstudios.com/work/view/aga...&direction=asc

At 20-Acre, or 60 bighas or 864,000 sft. it is the largest private academic institute of Bangladesh.

*Institute of Marine Sciences and Fisheries, Chittagong University*



















*BRAC University Concept by Woha Architects of Singapore at Badda*






Amongst the densest and harshest megalopolises in the world, Dhaka's rapid urbanization and overcrowding has resulted in the displacement of the city's water bodies, vegetation, open and civic spaces by buildings and industries. Sited on an urban lake, the vision is to present an innovative and sustainable inner city campus that exemplifies tropical design strategies in response to the hot, humid, monsoon climate of the region while demonstrating the sensitive integration of nature and architecture. 






Drawing inspiration from the Bengal basin's Sundarbans mangrove forest that have separate ecosystems above and below tidal level, the design strategy is to create two distinct programmatic strata by floating the Academia above the lake and revealing a Campus Park below, thus reflecting the synergistic coexistence between mankind and mangrove. This approach minimizes the building’s footprint over the lake, and through the introduction of multiple elevated ground levels including a Student Forum and a rooftop recreational University Green, further maximizes space for facilities while opening up the ground level to activity generating interaction spaces and effective additional park land that creates an imageable milieu for a vibrant campus life. 






At its heart, this is a campus set in a park—a lush green oasis offering much needed refreshment and inspiration under a canopy of learning. Through perforating the building form with breezeways, porous facades and garden terraces, and by sculpting the building section to direct breezes to sheltered gathering spaces, the campus is designed to breathe, with cross ventilation and indirect natural daylighting making tropical learning spaces without air-conditioning. A cost effective and robust aesthetic that promotes the use of local materials, traditional crafts/skills and vegetation forms the building's material palette. Landscaping applied vertically and horizontally exemplifies the potential in multiplying greenery and open spaces within a dense, urban site and sets the direction that must be embraced to make Dhaka a modern, livable, sustainable and humane city.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

*Salam Rose Valley, Baridhara*















*Noor Rosalinda, Baridhara*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

*Navana Chez De Sofia, Rd 77, Gulshan-2 North*





Details: 15 storied luxury apartment building with 5950-6042 sq. ft. units with patio swimming pools in each unit, green spaces, water features and rooftop community pool.






Status: Nearing completion

*Shanta The Regal, Rd 84, Gulshan-2 North*






Details: 15 storied lake-facing apartment building with 5790-6901 sq. ft. units, reception and waiting lounge, ground floor swimming pool, rooftop party space, multi-purpose community space, children's play area with rides, basketball court, water features, rooftop garden, drivers waiting lounge and separate fire stair.






Status: Foundation work going on

*Bay's Westlake, Rd 50, Gulshan-2*






Details: 15 storied luxury apartment building with 4200-8500 sq. ft. units, rooftop infinity swimming pool, gym, children's play area, water fountain, 2 passenger lifts and 1 service lift and home automation system (optional)






Status: Exterior work going on; completing this year

*South Breeze Haque's Leaf, Rd 36, Gulshan-2*






Details: 15 storied luxury apartment buildng with 3,720 sq. ft. TO 7,525 sq. ft. units, infinity pool, community room, water fountain, two levels of underground parking and gym






Status: Upcoming project

*Tropical Homes Gulshan Project, Rd 55, Gulshan-2*






Details: 15 storied luxury apartment building






Status: Upcoming project

*Shanta The Altair, Rd 47, Gulshan-2*






Details: 15 storied luxury lake-facing apartment building with 24 units at 3929-3958 sft. each, 2 levels of underground parking for 48 cars, reception, waiting lounge, gym, community space, children's play area, management office, landscaping, water fountains, guards room, drivers lounge, fire stair, car wash area






Status: Under construction

*Nirman House, Road 96, Gulshan-2*






Details: 15 storied luxury apartment building with 2 underground levels for parking






Status: Upcoming project

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

*Shams Tropical Paradise, Rd 58, Gulshan-2*





Details: 15 storied lakefront luxury apartment project with 2 levels of underground parking for Bangladesh Aviation Welfare Trust

Status: Upcoming

*Shanta Splendor, Rd 35, Gulshan-2*





Details: 15 storied luxury apartment building with 3200-3665 sq. ft. units, 2 underground levels for car parking with 56 spaces, guard room, landscaping, double height reception area and waiting area, management office, children's play area, gym, community hall, rooftop jacuzzi and swimming pool, rooftop garden, driver's waiting room and prayer hall.






Status: Upcoming project

*Navana Del Evanthe, Road 9, Dhanmondi*






Details: 15-storied luxury apartment building with 2428-2452 sq. ft. units, rooftop swimming pool, driver's lounge, water features, community lounge and play area

Status: Foundation work going on

*OHS Adel Pavilion, Rd 14, Dhanmondi*






Details: 15 storied luxury apartment building

Status: Under construction

*Rupayan Harmony, Rd 7, Dhanmondi*






Details: 15 storied luxury apartment building with 2555-2590 sq. ft. units

Status: Foundation work going on

*South Majesty, Rd 7, Dhanmondi*






Details: 15 storied lake-facing apartment building with 2,560 sq. ft. to 2,710 sq. ft. units, water fountain, spacious reception area, community hall, gym and 1 level of underground parking






Status: Under construction

*Shanta Debonair, Rd 18-23, Banani*






20 storied 2881 sq. ft. unit apartment building with community space, reception, waiting lounge, children's play area, community office, rooftop garden, water fountains, cloth drying space, guard room with toilet, drivers lounge with toilet






Status: Nearing completion

*Assure Bushra Tower, Road 3 and Shayesta Khan Ave, Sector 4, Uttara*





15 storied luxury apartment project with 3144 sq. ft. units and 1 level of underground parking

Status: Under construction

*Shanta Mirzam, Asad Avenue, Mohammadpur*






15 storied luxury apartment building with 1633-2647 sq. ft. units, 2 levels of underground parking with 96 spaces, reception and waiting lounge, community hall, children's play area, rooftop garden with seating area, management office and driver's waiting lounge.






Status: Foundation work going on

*Nirman Lakeview, Hatirjheel*






Details: 16 storied luxury apartment building with 2 levels of underground parking and rooftop swimming pool






Status: Upcoming project

*Dominant Millenium Square, Rd 5-8, Banani*






17 storied luxury apartment building

Status: Upcoming project

*Concord Ibrahim Tower, Road 4, Dhanmondi*

Details: 15 storied apartment building

Status: Nearing completion

*Navana Anthurium, Road 3, Dhanmondi*






Details: 15 storied apartment building with 2397-2777 sq. ft. units

Status: Upcoming project

*Innstar Baitussalam, Rd 55-56, Gulshan-2*






Details: 15 storied luxury apartment building with 3550 sq. ft. units, 2 underground levels for parking, 48 car parking spaces, zen garden, BBQ zone, gym, reception, mailboxes, prayer room, manicured garden, lobby and driver's waiting area.






Status: Upcoming, completed by 2020.

*Innstar Metropolis 8, Rd 96, Gulshan-2*






Details: 18 storied lake-facing luxury apartment building with 2993 sq. ft. units, 68 car parking spaces in 2 levels of underground parking and 50% open space.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

*SARE Alamin Tonmoy, Rd 8, Baridhara*







11 stored 3500 sq. ft. unit apartment building with 1 community floor, gym, rooftop management room, grand reception lobby

*Angan Crystal Bridge, Rd 10, Baridhara*






9 storied 5100 sq. ft. unit apartment building

*ANZ Sadeque Orchid, Rd 6, Baridhara*






10 storied apartment building

*Asset Primera, Rd 14, Baridhara*






9 storied apartment building with 1 level for underground parking.

*Index Edifize, Rd 12, Baridhara*






10 storied apartment building with 2700 sq. ft. units

*Index Ruby Razzle, Rd 14, Baridhara*






10 storied apartment building with 2400 sq. ft. units

*Golden Harvest Shwapno, New Apollo Hospital Road, Bashundhara*






10 storied apartment building with 1890-1950 sq. ft. units, green open space and ground floor community hall.


----------



## Bilal9

*Greenland New Vision Tower, New Apollo Hospital Road, Bashundhara*





14 storied apartment building with 2445 sq. ft. units and rooftop green space.

*Urban Amanat, Rd 28, Gulshan-1*






10 storied apartment building with 2000 sft. units

*Index Lake Plaza, Lake Shore Drive, Gulshan-2*






12 storied apartment building with 1180-2400 sq. ft. units

*Credence Real Estate Upcoming Project, Bashir Uddin Road, Dhanmondi*






9 storied apartment building with 1800 sq. ft. units and 2 levels for underground parking.

*Credence Real Estate Upcoming Project, Rd 4A, Dhanmondi*






10 storied apartment building with 2240 sq. ft. units and 2 levels for underground parking.

*Moonstone Easin Court, Road 11-A, Dhanmondi*






12 storied apartment building with 3005 sq. ft. units, 2 underground levels for parking, community space, playground, gym, drivers waiting lounge, guard room and reception area.

*HAL'S Sayeeda Daffodil, Rd 6A, Dhanmondi*






13 storied apartment building

*Unitech Gaylani Palace, Rd 12A, Dhanmondi*






10 storied 2250-5110 sq. ft. unit apartment building 

*Green Bay Leisure Elegance, Rd 15, Banani*






13 storied apartment building with 2500-3500 sq. ft. units

*BTI Grace Haven, Sector 4, Uttara*






8 storied building with 2340 sq. ft. units

*Reliance Panorama Heights, Block C, Bashundhara*






10 storied apartment building with 2000-4000 sq. ft. units

*Japasty Riviera Heights, Block I, Bashundhara*






10 storied apartment building with 2127-2166 sq. ft. units, garden, reception, guard room, driver's waiting lounge, rooftop garden and seating area

*BTI Palacio, Block H, Bashundhara*






9 storied apartment building with 2425 sq. ft. units

*Landmark Laila Aristocrat, Mirpur DOHS*






7 storied apartment building with 2170-2206 sq. ft. units

*Assurance Bashir Bliss, Baridhara*





*Hosne Aziz Villa, Hatirjheel*






*Concord Bithi Villa, Gulshan-2*


----------



## Bilal9

Retail branding developments,

*Yellow opens at Navana Pristine Pavilion, Gulshan-2*








































*Urban Void Food Court, coming soon in front of JFP*















*Renovated Apex outlet, JFP*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Restaurants...

*Garlic n' Ginger, Dhanmondi*




















*Kung Fu Dumplings (Chinese franchise), Banani*

























*Gong Cha, Metro Kitchens, Bashundhara (Taiwanese franchise)
A chilled drinks hangout


















*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

Recent construction in Banani/Gulshan area in Dhaka











































































*Upcoming Rangs Tower, Dhanmondi*






*Mövenpick Hotel Khulna*






25 storied hotel with 238 rooms with helipad, five food and beverage outlets including two restaurants and rooftop bar, grand ballroom, meeting rooms, sauna, spa, swimming pool, jacuzzi, steam room, gym and three premium international brand retail outlets.

*Le Meridien slated to open at Bhaluka, Mymensingh on Jan 1, 2019*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

*Bonopropat Waterfall Resort, Bandarban*







2 acres
70 rooms including suites
















*Planned renovation of exterior and pool of Hotel Cox Today, Cox's Bazar*
Originally opened in late 2011.































*Sheltech Pushpita Boutique hotel, Uttara*




































*35 storied Hilton,25 storied Westin,35 storied Hyatt(rising from behind) and 27 storied Four Points by Sheraton*






*35 storied Hyatt *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

Biman will soon get its first B787-8.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

#elevated_expressway_project*_dhaka











BRAC CDM, Rajendrapur





Agargaon, Mid-town Dhaka










Bangabandhu International Conference Center, Dhaka at Sunset





Kashimpur Central Jail, Gazipur (i.e. the grand 'slammer' of Bangladesh) 





Kuril flyover interchanges, Dhaka





Dhaka Chittagong Four Lane Highway





7th-century Buddhist Ruins of Shalban Vihara, Comilla





Novo Theatre planetarium on Bijoy Sharani, Dhaka*





*International School & Apollo Hospital, Dhaka (center)





Mirpur Flyover









*

Clouds above Mirpur, Dhaka





Mir Mosharraf Hossain Hall - MMH Hall, Jahangirnagar University, Dhaka





Bashundhara Residential Area, one of the newer planned suburbs in Dhaka





Ruins of Sonargaon, the administrative center of Fakhruddin Mubarak Shah's sultanate, the Bengal Sultanate and the Kingdom of Bhati.






Sher-e-Bangla National Cricket Stadium, Mirpur, Dhaka

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bilal9

Port of Tsit-Tse-Gong (aka Chittagong, now Chattagram)





Savar Golf Club, Dhaka (if you squint - you can see General Ershad Chacha behind the trees 





Another view of BRAC CDM, which trains NGO's from all over the world.





Purbachal Express Highway, Dhaka





National Martyr's Monument





7th century ruins of the Mahal of Queen Mainamati, Comilla





Diabari Govt. officers' complex





Future suburb of Purbachal

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

Jashimuddin Rd., Uttara, Dhaka





Tannery Industries Complex, Savar





Grave of President Ziaur Rahman & Chandrima Udyan (Zia Udyan), Dhaka (Udyan means Garden).





Congested Old Dhaka on the banks of the Buriganga river





Rangpur Cadet College & Begum Rokeya University, Rangpur (one of the northernmost cities)





Airport Road, Dhaka





Lake City Concord condos, Khilkhet, Dhaka





Bangabandhu International Conference Center, Dhaka

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

Bangladesh Millitary Academy, Bhatiari, Chittagong





*Hazrat Shahjalal International Airport Expansion, Dhaka*






The Civil Aviation Authority of Bangladesh (CAAB) is expanding the Hazrat Shahjalal International Airport in Dhaka, Bangladesh, in order to address the continued increase in domestic and international passengers and cargo passing through the facility.

The airport is anticipated to witness passenger traffic of approximately 12 million by August 2022 and up to 22 million by 2035.

Construction of a third passenger terminal building and other infrastructure will commence in April 2018, with completion scheduled for August 2022.

The project is being executed by CAAB and the Ministry of Civil Aviation and Tourism.

The expansion is set to more than double the airport’s annual passenger handling capacity from the current eight million to approximately 20 million, and the cargo capacity from 200,000t to 500,000t.

It is also expected to improve air transportation, as well as economic and social development in Bangladesh.

*Details of Hazrat Shahjalal airport expansion*
The expansion will include the construction of the third passenger terminal building known as Terminal 3, as well as a 5,900m² VVIP complex, 41,200m² cargo building and multi-level car parking building with tunnel.

The new international passenger terminal building is set to have a floor area of roughly 226,000m².

Additionally, the project will see the construction of several exit and connecting taxiways, a parking apron in Terminal 3, new roads to connect the terminal with the airport road and a drainage system.

Various water treatment, power supply, rescue and fire-fighting facilities will also be built as part of the development.

A feasibility study is currently underway for the construction of a second runway parallel to the main runway.

*Construction and financing for the Hazrat Shahjalal airport expansion*
A feasibility study for the Hazrat Shahjalal airport expansion project was conducted during 2014 and 2015.

The project was approved by the Government of People’s Republic of Bangladesh in May 2015. The total cost of the expansion is estimated to be JPY192bn ($1.76bn).

The Government of the People’s Republic of Bangladesh signed an agreement with the Japan International Cooperation Agency (JICA) in June 2017 to provide an Official Development Assistance (ODA) loan of up to JPY76.83bn ($689m) for the expansion.

*Contractors involved with the airport expansion*
CAAB awarded a five-year contract worth JPY4.6bn ($42.1m) to a consortium led by Japanese engineering and consulting company Nippon Koei for the project in August 2017.

“Construction of a third passenger terminal building and other infrastructure will commence in April 2018, with completion scheduled for August 2022.”

The consortium comprises Singapore-based CPG Consultants, Bangladesh-based Development Design Consultants, and Japanese engineering consulting firm Oriental Consultant Global.

Yooshin Engineering, CPG Corporation, and Development Design Consultants took part in the feasibility study of the project.

*Hazrat Shahjalal International Airport history and existing facilities*
Hazrat Shahjalal International Airport began operations in 1980 and is situated on an 802ha site in Kurmitola, north of the capital Dhaka.

The airport has one domestic terminal and two international terminals with a maximum capacity of eight million passengers a year.

The existing terminals will not able to accommodate the growing number of passengers due to capacity constraints.

In addition, Hazrat Shahjalal International’s existing cargo facility is facing flaws regarding its safety and security systems, and is also regarded as insufficient to accommodate the growing cargo volumes.

The site’s 3,200m-long main runway was upgraded to asphalt surface in 2013.

The airport also features a multi-storey car parking area and a VIP terminal.

Downtown and midtown Dhaka landmarks commercial real estate.

































Glass house Gulshan, a prestige commercial address...





Grameenphone HQ Dhaka










Tons of old pictures from 2015 in this thread too,

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/urban-development-in-bangladesh.393850/page-2

As well as the old midrise thread for Dhaka here,

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/midrise-architecture-in-dhaka-bangladesh.328351/

@waz bhai can we join all three urban development threads together to save space and make this sticky in the Bangladesh section? Many Thanks....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bilal9



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

*Akij House, Tejgaon I/A*

14 storied (11,520 sq m) head office building for Akij Group with 3 underground levels for parking

Legacy of half a century and a tale of success with constructive paradigms instigated Akij Group to relocate from the Old Akij chamber at Dilkusha to the magnificent Akij House at Tejgaon, designed by one of the most reputed architectural firms of Bangladesh. The bold presence of the building in the city's sky-line is a tribute to Dhaka as well, keeping the building oriented both towards the city frontiers as well as the bordering Hatirjheel escapade. 































*Simpletree Anarkali, Gulshan*














































*Azimpur Government Flats*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Flynn Swagmire

হালার আকিজ বিড়ি বেচতে বেচতে কই উঠলো এই আকিজ গ্রুপ! অবাক লাগে...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

*Interior design of Akij Group HQ,* *at Akij House, Tejgaon I/A*











































Cycle Macson said:


> হালার আকিজ বিড়ি বেচতে বেচতে কই উঠলো এই আকিজ গ্রুপ! অবাক লাগে...



Right - mass market can make you millions....

*4-in-1 ride-sharing app Obhai launched for Dhaka residents*






Obhai, a ride-sharing app combining services of car, motorbike, microbus and CNG-autorickshaw, has been launched for the city dwellers in Dhaka.
With a slogan "no more waits – ride in minutes", Obhai developer says a rider can pick one of the four services from the app by specifying the destination.

This is for the first time the CNG auto-rickshaws and microbus have been added to the ride-sharing services.

"Obhai’s mission is to offer safe, reliable, and convenient transportation to everyone all across Bangladesh," according to Obhai Solutions Limited, a subsidiary of MGH Group.

"Our deep-rooted, global passenger, and cargo transportation experiences, and above all, being an inhabitant of Dhaka, inspired us to find an affordable and reliable transportation solution which can help our passengers to achieve more in their precious lives," the app developer MGH Group said in a press release.

It also offers a 24-hour call centre (09610056789) to assist customers in booking rides or helps anyone having trouble using the app.

It claims Obhai would reduce the waiting time for the riders as they would have alternative vehicle options in one app.

"All of the vehicles and drivers have been carefully recruited by using the most comprehensive background checks as well as rigorous in-person interviews to ensure utmost security, and safe driving experiences for the passenger in every ride.

"Obhai also facilitates prescheduled rides for those who are comfortable in securing their rides way ahead of time," the press release added.

The app is available on Google Play and in iOS App Stores.

Obhai will be launched in 22 towns over the next three to four months with continuous growth in vehicles availability to ensure the shortest waiting time for the commuters.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Chakar The Great

Some of these are extremely impressive.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bilal9

ThanatosI said:


> Some of these are extremely impressive.



Thanks Brother. 

I don't have any delusions on what is possible (or not) architecturally in Bangladesh, but our structural engineering and architect professionals were always well trained and done work of high quality compared to our stature as a developing country.

Our parliament building was designed in the late 60's as a joint collaboration between the teacher student team of Louis Kahn and Mazharul Islam - Mr. Mazharul was the state architect of Pakistan under President Ayub Khan. Construction started after 1971 and was completed in about five years time. Image below. This is the mother of the modernist architectural movement in Bangladesh.

Mr. Mazharul formed an atelier and trained many bright architects locally in vernacular inspired architecture, which was a mixture of Bauhaus simplicity (symmetry of space and form) as well as elements of local practicality (tropical overhanging eaves and aesthetically pleasing open spaces, taming extremes of heat, bright sun, wind and rainfall).

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bilal9

Banani Club,Banani











Shanta Skymark,Gulshan
















South Square,Gulshan











Mobil House,Gulshan











Hilton,Gulshan






Rupayan Trade Center,Banglamotor







BTI Landmark,Gulshan











Navana Pristine Pavilion, Gulshan








Navana Zohura Square,Banglamotor






Rangs Babylonia,Tejgoan gulshan link road











Impetus Center,Tejgoan gulshan link road





AIUB,Bashundhara

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bilal9

*SB Tower, Shantinagar*

16 storied mixed-use building with infinity deck pool

























*Deshbandhu Tower, Bogra*





*Pabna City Centre Shopping Mall*




















*Pabna New Market*






*Bogra Police Plaza*

10 storied commercial building with cinema hall

























*Comilla Police Plaza, near Stadium*

15 storied commercial building

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

*Chinese company selected to build Cox's Bazar I**nt’l Airport passenger terminal*




Online Desk

China Railway First Group Co Ltd (CRFG), a Chinese company, has been selected to construct an international passenger terminal at Cox's Bazar Airport to make it an international airport soon. 

The Chinese company, in cooperation with a local construction company, National Development Engineers Ltd (NDE), will built the terminal at a cost of Tk 275 crore, agencies report.

When completed, international flights will be able to land at the airport, which would be the country's fourth international airport.

The government had earlier announced that Cox's Bazar would be developed as a tourism city and the Moheshkhali area as an investment hub.

Md Mohibul Haque, acting Secretary of the civil aviation ministry, in his proposal said that the civil aviation authorities will provide boarding bridge facilities, escalator, lift, baggage handling system, and set up a central air-conditioning system, PA system and baggage scanning machines at the airport.

"A total of 10,912.49 square feet. building and 49,753 square feet of apron and connecting taxi-way would be constructed by December this year," the proposal said.

The area of the present terminal, including arrival, departure and VIP arrival lounge, is 10,000 square feet.
After the terminal building is completed, the number of domestic and international passengers would increase sharply because of the possible landing of wide-bodied aircrafts.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bilal9

*The first B787 for Biman Bangladesh taxi test and first (B1) flight at Paine Field today.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

Showcasing the interior design work from Azrin Alom for MAX group (local infrastructure firm).

*MAX Corporate Office | Architect Azrin Alom*






Max Corporate Office. © Azrin Alom
Name: Azrin Alom
Year: 2017
Location: Dhaka
Client: Max Group
A corporate head office designed with the blend of work and life; busy and cozy gesture. This is a 22000 sqft office space completed in just eight months. Starting from the layout and choice of material to the neat details, the project exemplifies the corporate emblem of the client.

Entrance and Lobby

With the focus on reception desk, the lobby ensures comfortable waiting space while providing brief idea about the office atmosphere.












Max Corporate Office. © Azrin Alom


Office Space

The office layout ensures work-centric space with transparency, a key point of Open Office Planning culture. Deliberately scattered sitting arrangements with coffee kiosk seem to follow the standard health and well being requirements which allow stretching and walking intermittent to work.































Max Corporate Office. © Azrin Alom


Private Workstations and Cozy Meetings

Private workstations are designated and arranged in a way to ensure privacy with opportunities for private business discussions. Variable options for relaxation are also present.










Max Corporate Office. © Azrin Alom



Max Corporate Office. © Azrin Alom


Meeting Rooms

The meeting spaces have enough variants for large and small group arrangements, providing comfortable atmosphere for public and private business discussions.














Max Corporate Office. © Azrin Alom


Cafeteria

The environment of the cafeteria takes one out of the work stress and let him enjoy his meal. It has enough space for arrangement of small office parties and after office/weekend mingling.





Max Corporate Office. © Azrin Alom




Max Corporate Office. © Azrin Alom


Terrace

An utmost attraction, the green terrace with the city view relates the office users with the bustling outer world and let people take a breath in the fresh air.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

*KSRM Office Interior by Studio Extension*





KSRM – Brand and Marketing Department | © studio extension
Name: Raiyan Samiul Haque & Ahmed bin Parvez
Year: 2017
Location: Gulshan Circle-2, Dhaka
Client: KSRM (Steel processor)
The newly envisioned office interior for Brand and Marketing department of KSRM reflects a fresh direction to achieve workplace environment that supports specific business drivers and expresses the corporate brand and mission, while creating a comfortable and stimulating ambiance for the users. Designed by STUDIO EXTENSION, the project opts for a simple plan humanizing modes of interaction between life and space while denying the manners of ‘cubicle identity’.

From the Architects:

An industry- a symbolic union of collective efforts for growth, steel-an entity taken to mass usage as skeleton for urban shelter of various forms. A corporation that brings into being the spirit of a steel industry for more than two decades. This was the brief given when a floor space stretching 635 square meters on the 5th floor of Landview Tower at Gulshan-2 was provided to be transformed into the breathing hub of the KSRM’s Brand and Marketing department.





Reception area © studio extension


The formative basis of functional arrangement had to be infused with the progressive nature of a reputed company that had loyally served its clients. Within the constraints of a peculiar outline that formed the perimeter of the designed area, it was a task of arranging a suitable spatial layout which would speak to each other, and be each other’s guide as if the dead spaces could talk even when no one was listening.





MD Contemplating room |© studio extension


Constraints are what make exploration interesting, and when the mindset of the client suggests the possibility of breaking boundaries in terms of re-defining corporate office culture, the exploration floats into the Peruvian skies of innovation and self-education.

The plan for the project was simple: it’s sole objective of bringing out the true nature of simplicity demolishing the manners of ‘cubicle identity’ branching out to the tiniest of details that magnifies and humanizes modes of interaction between life and space.





Floor plan | © studio extension
Starting from scratch in sub-distributing zones of activities keeping in mind the sensitivity in blurring barriers, a careful set of walls, some solid and many transparent were outlined and erected. The ceiling was kept bare for the main working hub: a subtle reminder of the pragmatism in thought and a visual essence of decay that is the only constant in the lifetime of material world. A massive triangular table was the main piece of furniture designed at the work-station zone, with the purpose of unifying the busy marketing and brand executives within an open and visually interactive work-space yet ensuring comfort of privacy. The work-zone was surrounded on three sides by a cluster of individual desks for hierarchical significance and also in accordance to diversified functions.





Transition | © studio extension


The trinity of walls, painted blood-red, the brand color of KSRM served the purpose of holding the switches to light up the main work area. For each of the individual desks were ‘power poles’ wrapped in stainless steel and red supplying the necessary power requirements of the users at their desks.





Workstation | © studio extension




© studio extension


The office for KSRM needed storage space, and that too in huge amounts. This gave an opportunity to turn a massive storage space of lockers into a wall of complex-looking composition of vertical and horizontal lines demarked by numbers and acting as a feature wall to separate the work zone and the server room.





Personal locker detail | © studio extension




Details | © studio extension


The two spot-meeting cubicles that almost fronted the entrance were given a solid backdrop, their floors being floated to create visual separation from the corridor that stretches the entrance lobby to the work-station.

A simple idea of unification was ideal in the visual imprints created within the spaces of the office. The power of triangulation-the basic yet most intriguing form of mathematical aesthetics was chosen as the feature symbol in furniture design, in the massive graphic work on the stretch of the bay of glassed windows, even in the vision panels of wooden doors where required-not just for the sake of design but to remind the users about the importance of triangulating and branching out towards the vast horizon of ‘near perfection’ that one seeks from within but is too distracted to apply.





Individual workstation | © studio extension




© studio extension




About STUDIO EXTENSION:

Incepted in 2010 and formally established in 2011, studio extension is a creative design platform that comprises of core members and comrades, each exploring various fields of celebrating creativity mostly from architecture & graphic backgrounds.The core values of the studio is based on the means of true and honest exchange of knowledge in different moulds, and through that, achieve a sacred feat of responsive feedback and altering scopes.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

*ACI AQUA- LAB & SOLUTION | Team AYOTEEK™*





©AYOTEEK™. Photo credit: Ar. ASM Bashirul Alam
Name: Ar. Muhammed Kasif Hasnaen, Ar. ASM Bashirul Alam, Ar. Mehrab Iftekhar, Ar. Mumtahina Kabir, Ar. Adhiti Paramita
Year: 2017
Location: Jhautola Main Road, Cox’s Bazar
Client: ACI
A decent display and activity space with the hint of enthusiastic intervention.

|From the Architect|

The project ACI AQUA- LAB & SOLUTION designed by Team AYOTEEK™ primarily aims to spread information about shrimp culture as well as to test larva for healthy shrimp, among the local shrimp culture business. Due to a close proximity to the sea and the nature of the facility, the project takes the phenomena of reflecting upon the wide sea along with a sandy beach as core idea and creates an abstract setting for it.




©AYOTEEK™. Photo credit: Ar. ASM Bashirul Alam





©AYOTEEK™. Photo credit: Ar. ASM Bashirul Alam





Ground Floor Plan. ©AYOTEEK™. Photo credit: Ar. ASM Bashirul Alam


On approach,the visitors will receive a gentle sandy plaza with a garden & seating at outdoor. Large openings connect the visitors both from indoor and outdoor so that they can get an idea of the shop before they enter the premise. On the inside, a white wavy patterned feature wall has been incorporated directly opposite to the plaza with a contrast of deep brown glossy floor to resemble the wide sea. Immediately upon entering the facility one gets reminded of standing facing the sea. Artificial light creates a play to animate the patterned surface. The wall has been generated in rhinoceros combined with the grasshopper plugin.Triangular wooden blocks with a mathematical proportion has been placed with equal spacing to achieve four different wave patterns.




Wall pattarn. ©AYOTEEK™. Photo credit: Ar. ASM Bashirul Alam





©AYOTEEK™. Photo credit: Ar. ASM Bashirul Alam





©AYOTEEK™. Photo credit: Ar. ASM Bashirul Alam


White color for wall and ceiling with warm white spot lights both from ceiling and floor has been used to create a neutral setup. Black metal screen at the outdoor has been used to mitigate the inadequacy of the existing building roof.






©AYOTEEK™. Photo credit: Ar. ASM Bashirul Alam


Program of the project required two major portion: firstly, an open flexible space,accommodating reception, waiting lounge, display area and can be used as a training or seminar room from time to time. And secondly, as back office, administration area, a small sample test laboratory, washroom and a store for miscellaneous products.




©AYOTEEK™. Photo credit: Ar. ASM Bashirul Alam





©AYOTEEK™. Photo credit: Ar. ASM Bashirul Alam





©AYOTEEK™. Photo credit: Ar. ASM Bashirul Alam


In order to achieve a lofty feeling, use of false ceiling has been discarded. Three black metal frames running along the longer direction have replaced the orthodox false ceiling concept. Cool white down lights have been placed over these frames in a staggered formation to illuminate the area.

The construction of the whole project has been segmented into three major phases. Phase-I was the showroom and laboratory along with other amenities. Phase-II was the landscape in front of the showroom. The Third phase is a cold storage for the shrimp larva which is yet to be built.





©AYOTEEK™. Photo credit: Ar. ASM Bashirul Alam






©AYOTEEK™. Photo credit: Ar. ASM Bashirul Alam


Project Facts:

Site Area: 217.65 sqm

Built up Area: 135.32 sqm

Landscape Area: 82.33 sqm

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

*Akij Building Material Pavilion in DITF-2018 | Volumezero Ltd*





Akij Pavilion © Volumezero Ltd | Photograph by Syeda Mushda Ali
Name: Volumezero Ltd.
Year: 2018
Location: Dhaka International Trade Fair, Agargaon, Dhaka
Client: Akij Group
With its modern form and expressive materials, this pavilion reinstates the trend of creating remarkable structures by architects for expos in Bangladesh. In its clear glazes and lush indoor space, the pavilion exemplifies the architect’s vision while complying with corporate demand and visitor’s comfort. The pavilion won the 1st Prize in Premium Pavilion Category - Editor

| From the Architect |

Dhaka International Trade Fair, DITF is a popular platform for Local and International Manufacturers to showcase and promote their products, and also one of the most nationally participated events of the country. AKIJ has been around in the Building Material Manufacturing Industry for quite a while and intended to be a part of DITF 2018 with a pavilion of its own.




Akij Pavilion © Volumezero Ltd | Photo credit: F. M. Faruque Abdullah Shawon



Akij Pavilion © Volumezero Ltd | Photo credit : F. M. Faruque Abdullah Shawon


A 50 ft x 50 ft square lot was allocated by the DITF authority for a premium pavilion for AKIJ with a height limit of about 33 feet. As is customary for pavilions at DITF, the structure demanded installation within the shortest possible time.While the client envisioned reuse at a different location upon completion of DITF 2018,the use of AKIJ’s wide range of building materials was requested by the client to make the whole construction process cost effective and sustainable. The idea was to envision a pavilion that itself became an exhibit.




Akij Pavilion © Volumezero Ltd | illustration: Mohaimeen Islam



Akij Pavilion_Floor plans © Volumezero Ltd | illustration : Lamia Wali Upama



Akij Pavilion © Volumezero Ltd | illustration: Lamia Wali Upama


The design form is a cube which essentially would symbolize the notion of maximum space utilization. The use of clear-glass and steel structure embodies industrial aesthetics of the contemporary period which invariably iconizes the progressive mindset of AKIJ Group. With careful articulation of the volume inside, the form was gently chiseled diagonally to create a plaza at the forecourt. This subtraction also provided a canopied entry which is both inviting and dynamic by nature.When seen in plan the square is comprised of four smaller quadrants, one of which is a triple heighted space containing a spacious L shaped stair connecting the three floors vertically. The triple height atrium allows acknowledgement of the aesthetic simplicity of the internal spaces.





Akij Pavilion © Volumezero Ltd | Photo credit : M. Faruque Abdullah Shawon




Akij Pavilion © Volumezero Ltd | Photo credit : Mohaimeen Islam




Akij Pavilion © Volumezero Ltd | Photo credit : Mohaimeen Islam




Akij Pavilion © Volumezero Ltd | Photo credit : F. M. Faruque Abdullah Shawon




Akij Pavilion © Volumezero Ltd | Photo credit : Syeda Mushda Ali




Akij Pavilion © Volumezero Ltd | Photo credit : F. M. Faruque Abdullah Shawon




Akij Pavilion © Volumezero Ltd | Photo credit : F. M. Faruque Abdullah Shawon




Akij Pavilion © Volumezero Ltd | | Photo credit : F. M. Faruque Abdullah Shawon


The interior backdrop is a neutral palette against which AKIJ building materials are showcased. At the exterior, water-proof board-louvers on the curtain-glasses are installed in such a way that they fragment the loud reflections of the surroundings while allowing a textural variant. At its simplest AKIJ pavilion at the DITF 2018 was a purist response. After DITF this pavilion will be moved to Chittagong International trade fair, Polo Garden, Chittagong.





Akij Pavilion © Volumezero Ltd | Photo credit : F. M. Faruque Abdullah Shawon




Akij Pavilion © Volumezero Ltd | Photo credit : F. M. Faruque Abdullah Shawon


PROJECT CREDIT

Lead Architect: Mohammad Foyez Ullah

Project Architects: Bashirul Mughni, Mohaimeen Islam Badhon, A.K.M. Saleh Ahmed Anik

Associates: Masud Karim, Mohammad Ali, Apurbo Hussain, NazmulIslam Babu

Photographs: Syeda Mushda Ali & F. M. Faruque Abdullah Shawon

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

One of my favorite resort projects in Bangladesh. Revisited....

*Dusai Resort & Spa – Sylhet | VITTI Sthapati Brindo Ltd.*





Dusai Resort & Spa by VITTI Sthapati Brindo Ltd. | Photo Courtesy : Hasan Saifuddin Chandan
Name: VITTI Sthapati Brindo Ltd.
Year: 2010 - 2013
Location: Moulvi Bazaar, Sylhet
Client: Nasser Rahman
Dusai Resort & Spa, an award winning project by VITTI Sthapati Brindo Ltd. is a paragon of architectural sensitiveness, contextual response and cultural consideration. The project won 'Gold' in '9th International Design Award' competition contemplating architects' reputation.

| From the architect |

Dusai Resort & Spa is a destination resort equipped to serve more than 180 guests at a time with guest living facilities of 80 rooms, 3 restaurants, children’s playground facilities, swimming pool, spa, convention hall etc . Guestrooms are nested on top of the hillocks while the services and walkways are placed in the valleys.

.




Dusai Resort & Spa | VITTI Sthapati Brindo Ltd.

PROGRAM:


Reception Hall Wing, equipped with car drop, open lounge facilities and back office. The open pavilion like structure floats in the water surrounding the reception area.
Convention Centre and Motel Wing, equipped to accommodate 60 guests with 20 rooms and a convention hall for 70 persons for meetings and events with dining facility.
Main hotel, located at the central area consisting 30 rooms for 60 guests. It also accommodates back of house facilities and main kitchen and laundry facilities in the semi-basement area.
4 Suite Villas, accommodates 40 guests in Duplex and Triplex with 2 no. of bedroom suites in each villa.
5 Deluxe Villas, accommodating 48 guests in 24 rooms, each villa consisting independent 4 guest rooms
2 Presidential Villas, of independent cottages with separate guest rooms
Spa with 6 treatment rooms with the view of the hills
3 Thematic Restaurants with dining and all equipped kitchen facilities
Boat Station, docking 10 boats.
Gym, for 6 users with locker room and changing facility for male and female and steam bath.
Parking with 55 car parking facilities with 4 minivans along with drivers waiting shed.
Drivers Dormitory for 10 person in 3 rooms.
Children’s Play Area in the valley for the enjoyment of different age group of children
Swimming pool in 3 tiers. First tier consisting Jacuzzi pool, in second relaxing pool and at the end lap pool with heating facilities. It has large deck area and a sunken café.
Guest Maid Dormitory for 12 persons
Mosque for 100 persons
GM & Executive Quarters for 16 Executives
Staff Accommodation Bldg with 16 rooms accommodating 70 staffs
Existing Owners Bungalow
Golf Lounge And Bar
Utility Bldg for electro mechanical facilities
.




Concept Diagram _ Dusai Resort & Spa | VITTI Sthapati Brindo Ltd.



Master Plan _ Dusai Resort & Spa | VITTI Sthapati Brindo Ltd.


PROJECT HISTORY

The site used to be a garden and Mr. Naser Rahman’s (the client) ancestors’ vacation house. All the trees were planted and nurtured by his father, the ex finance minister of the country. He fostered this serene landscape to be enjoyed by his 5 children and their grand children. Several years after his parents’ demise Mr. Rahman decided to expand this vacation house to be used by their extended family member. Later on in 2010 considering the public demand for tourism, he decided to transform their vacation house into a resort and share the serene environment with the people. The resort is named after his parents using their initials, Du+Sai=Dusai. The design work started in 2009 and later in 2010, January the construction commenced. It began with the villas followed by Staff accommodation Buildings and main building in places. The Resort inaugurated in mid 2012 with soft opening. The resort is 4 hours drive from capital Dhaka. So it became a popular destination for people seeking retreat on weekends. The resort hosts regular cultural shows and programs on different national holidays. The landscape also has flourished over these two years of occupancy.







Longitudinal Sections _ Dusai Resort & Spa | VITTI Sthapati Brindo Ltd.



Plan of Deluxe Villa & Spa | VITTI Sthapati Brindo Ltd.



Section _ Deluxe Villa | VITTI Sthapati Brindo Ltd.


ARCHITECTURAL REPORT

Harbored in the serene green hillocks of tea plantations in northeast Bangladesh, “Dusai Resort & Spa” is the first destination resort of its kind in Bangladesh. The complex exudes the essence of a tribal village with its formation along the sloping hills. It includes residential, dining, swimming pool, spa, conference, and indoor and outdoor sports facilities. The site consists of three shallow hills and valleys. The public area with reception and convention hall is placed on the first hill and all the guest rooms are places on the slope of the hills for ease of movement. Other facilities are placed towards the valley. The vehicular circulation ends in public area and the journey towards guest area is starts by foot or electric car. The internal roads and walkways are placed in a round trip encompassing the complex allowing one to travel the whole area in circular motion. The guest facility features a main hotel block and stand-alone bungalows. There are two types of bungalows: cottages for families in a semi-private setting and deluxe cottages for couples in a more private setting, on the slopes of the south-facing hill. Service amenities blend semi private and private zones.

.




Plan _ Main Hotel _ Dusai Resort & Spa | VITTI Sthapati Brindo Ltd.



Plan _ Tea Valley Restaurant _ Dusai Resort & Spa | VITTI Sthapati Brindo Ltd.



Valley Restaurant: This one is built as a curve respecting natural contour. Roof has a composite wood and metal frame structure with thatch. | Photo Courtesy : Digita Interactive Limited


Sylhet is home to the “Khasiya” tribes. The project layout is inspired by their indigenous housing style to blend with the nature and hilly region. The local climate causes high rain with flash floods during the rainy seasons, therefore pitch roofs are incorporated. The structures sit on concrete frames anchored to ground allowing the villas hanging on the edge of slope without disturbing the natural contour. Existing trees shape out the setting of the villas, so that the wilderness is unharmed. The resort is designed by cautiously considering the natural setting and contour site. This resort allows the guests relish the essence of living within nature.

.

PROJECT TECHNOLOGY

The resort showcases a hybrid construction system of indigenous tea estate bungalows and standardized concrete frame structure. Local indigenous wood joinery techniques were combined with contemporary metal joinery systems. The results were sleek, lightweight wooden trusses that also have metal plates, nuts and bolts. Slender, concrete framing anchored to the ground raises the structure above soil. A roof truss forms the shape of the structure, which is then cladded with locally available lightweight thatch and mud tiles. These raised structures are then approached by an independent open riser stairs. Local technology and materials with local workmanship have been extensively used here.

.




Reception Hall : Open pavilion style structure with sloped, mud tiled roof and wooden truss framing. Set in a lush green and non air conditioned. | Photo Courtesy : Hasan Saifuddin Chandan


MATERIALS

The project construction materials comprise of locally available materials combined with indigenous construction techniques. Concrete structure infills are comprised of brick walls. Outdoor facade rendered with fair face cement plaster and indoor facades comprises of regular cement mortar plaster rendered and painted. All floors are finished with homogenous matt finished tiles & Villas have wooden floors. General ceilings are cement plastered and finished with paint and some parts are dry gypsum plaster finished.

All the upper floors of the villas and the valley restaurant have exposed roof structure with bamboo & thatch roof ceiling. In some public spaces comprise exposed roof structure with wood and wood veneered finished ceiling. The hand rails grab bars and doors are made with locally acquired aged walnut colored solid wood. All out door surfaces are natural finish so that it blends well with the surrounding green nature. Pitch roofs are a mix of handmade mud tiles and thatch roof with high pitch varying 24-40 degree slope to withhold the heavy rain during monsoon.

.





Detail _ Valley Rasturant _ Dusai Resort & Spa | VITTI Sthapati Brindo Ltd.




Valley Restaurant Interior: Thatch roof, wood and metal composite truss, wooden frame work all are visible here. Interior decor has been kept to a minimum to emphasize the structure itself. | Photo Courtesy : Ahsanul Haque Rubel


PROJECT SERVICES

The entire project is powered from national grid. The project has an onsite 750 MW power substation. As secondary back up power 3 Diesel powered generators are used in a synchronized system. Garden lights and part of outdoor lights are powered off grid by solar power. The HVAC system is designed as dispersed system with Variable Refrigerant Flow (VRF) cooling system. This is an advanced energy efficient system. The water supply and sewage distribution system is also independent and off grid. The whole resort area is served by wifi net work, access control system and firefighting and detection system. It also has a heated swimming pool. The natural water reservoir and lakes work as water storage for firefighting. The resort complex contains its own independent automatic laundry facility. Its kitchens are fitted with advanced kitchen equipment.

.





Permeable path leading to Bungalows. Bungalow roofs are thatched, facade is of concrete tiles. | Courtesy : Ahsanul Haque Rubel


CONSTRAINTS AND SOLUTIONS ACHIEVED

Contour Site:

The contour site posed as a constraint as well as adding diversity to the project. The hilly site on the natural setting urged for the wilderness to be untouched whereas building on such setting with usual techniques could offset its natural setting. Following the indigenous construction style and technique; the longer structures were broken into smaller ones matching contour as opposed to following regular construction techniques that would have called for the contour site to be flattened to build a sizable structure.

Landslide:

The structures are built on slopes that posed the threat of landslide which was resolved by installing slender concrete columns deep into the earth and mimicking the floating structures of local indigenous “Khasiya” houses.

Woods:

The land was deep into the woods and populated with tall trunk trees. It was difficult to find any buildable space. The villas had to be placed in between trees. These trees actually governed to shape out the final layout of this resort.

.





Swimming Pool: It is set in a natural dip, surrounded by dense vegetation providing required privacy | Photo Courtesy : Md. Ishtiaque Zahir Titas






Details: [a] Tiled path leading to spa on the right and Bungalows to left. * Swimming pool. [c] Bungalows, characterized by deep overhangs. | Photo Courtesy : [a] & [c] Ahsanul Haque Rubel  Hasan Saifuddin Chandan
.


SPECIAL FEATURES

*


*

Prioritizing nature
*
*The aesthetics of the resort always prioritized nature over built structures. Intrusion was kept to a minimum during placing structures on the contour site and surrounding green. Structures are built at the base of hillocks at a low height to highlight green in the background. Existing wilderness to the west was left untouched, only seven trees were taken down, and 300 new plants have been planted. Thus natural grass and shrubs were retained as ground coverage. Water bodies were re-excavated. In the buildings large openings with folding windows invite nature to come inside and let guests enjoy the spectacular and uninterrupted view of the surrounding landscape from their dwellings. Nature is not lost in its extravagance but nurtured.

*


*

Re-imagining the dream of living in a tea plantation area
*
*The ingenuity of this complex lies in constructing a luxurious resort with latest facilities without losing its ethnic identity. In a tea plantation area, built structures give way to the existing landscape and blend with nature. Larger buildings were avoided in order to respect the site. The humbleness of the design blends the complex with tree gardens in surrounding.

*


*

Linear progression
*
*The linear site imparts an impression of a journey. After arriving at the resort, guests start their journey by walking along the curved path through hills to reach their destination. Programs are distributed into public, semi-private and private zones in a consecutive manner. Reception is at the beginning of the public zone and leads to the semi-private zone with cottages for families, along with recreational amenities, such as a sports arena and swimming pool, followed by dining with a golf pudding range view, and ending at the spa facilities. Villas are placed around a courtyard, and the path loops around it that leads to the end of the complex and into a more private zone. The private zone at the end of the complex consists of exclusive residential cottages.

*


*

Contribution to local economy
*
*During construction a portion of construction brick, cement, and wood were supplied by a local contractor, and local laborers were involved in construction. Eighty percent of staff employed in the resort are locals. Ninety percent of fresh food is also locally produced and supplied.

.
*




*Permeable path leading to spa on the left and bungalows on the right. Path in general follow the contour of the site. | Photo Courtesy : Digita Interactive Limited


DETAILS OF SUPPORTING STRUCTURES

The complex includes guest accommodation facilities with Spa, steam room and restaurant. Other services include parking, convention hall, swimming pool, poolside bar, Jacuzzi, gym, business center, laundry facilities, boat station etc.

*


*

Parking with 55 car parking facilities is situated at the East side of reception, in a semi paved soft green landscape. The cars drop off guests at the reception allowing them to appreciate the natural tranquility by walking through hillocks to reach their destination.

Convention Centre and Motel Wing is set behind the reception building as a separate entity, so that the larger gathering of convention guests do not disturb the serene harmony of the resort area. It has an all equipped convention hall for 70 people and residential facilities for 25 guests in 10 rooms..

Spa overlooks the green golf range stimulating a calming effect on guests. It contains 6 treatment rooms along with 5 person foot spa.

3 Restaurants accommodates the guests with dining and high end kitchen facilities with one air conditioned and the other one naturally ventilated.

Boat Station is an open pavilion type structure at one end of the serpentine lake facing all the villas. It accommodates 10 boats.

Gym is located at the end of swimming pool at the base of a hill. It is fully furnished to accommodate 6 users.

Guest Maid Dormitory is incorporated in this resort in response to our social need, in order to accommodate young couple families with baby’s nanny to take care of their child.

Drivers Dormitory is situated near the entrance gate in order to assist car owners with drivers

Mosque is located near the entrance gate in order to serve the local community as per the clients requirement, since the owner comes from a pious family

Swimming pool with deck & sitting with heating system assisting all age group of guests

Childrens Play area is located in the valley on the other side of spa. It is a cave like concrete structure open towards field for the enjoyment of the guests’ children.

Golf Lounge And Bar

Utility Building accommodating substation, generator, boiler etc.
*
*.
*




*Details: [a] Spa Lobby: Semi-open, shaded and naturally ventilated.  Reception wooden truss details. [c] Main Hotel Lobby: Semi-open, shaded and naturally ventilated. | Photo Courtesy : [a] Digita Interactive Limited  Mustapha Khalid Palash [c] Hasan Saifuddin Chandan*




*Deluxe Villa Interior: Sloped thatch roof construction can be seem from inside. Folding partition opens completely to connect exterior with interior. | Photo Courtesy : Digita Interactive Limited


DETAILS OF LANDSCAPING

The existing natural water bodies were incorporated into the design of the complex. Natural herbal trees were unharmed and ground coverage shrubs were retained. Only 7 trees were removed during the construction and the wood was also used into structures. The landscaping technique caused least interruption in the natural setting and helped merging the structures with its surrounding.

SIGNIFICANCE OF PROJECT

This is the first of its kind spread out resort in the remote hilly region of Bangladesh. The project is a symbiotic and It employed local expertise and builders with appropriate local technology. It also embraces local culture and community. It contributed in local economy by acquiring the construction materials from local suppliers as well as daily fresh supply of grocery and vegetables from local community. In the resort regular cultural shows are arranged to foster the Sylhety and Khasiya culture.

PROJECT ABSTRACT 

_ Name of the Project: Dusai Resort & Spa
_ Location: Moulovi Bazar, Sylhet
_ Name of the Client: Nasser Rahman
_ Site Area: 55567.90 sq. m.
_ Total built up area of the Project: 11103.42 sq. m.
_Year of Commencement: 2010
_Year of Completion: 2013


PROJECT TEAM

_ Architect: Md. Ishtiaque Zahir
Md. Iqbal Habib
_ Associated Architects: Nabila Aftab
Nabila Ali
Consultants
_ Architecture: VITTI Sthapati Brindo Ltd.
_ Structure: Tofazzel Hossain
Achintya Kumar Saha
_ Construction: Nasser Rahman (Client)*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

*Atmosphere | An Apartment with Opulent Appeal*





Atmosphere | © Ar. Gazi Md. Fazle Rahim, Ar.Wahid Ahmed, Ar.Durdana Karim
Name: Ar. Gazi Md. Fazle Rahim Shaon, Ar.Wahid Ahmed, Ar.Durdana Karim
Year: 2017
Location: Road-7/F, House-65, Banani, Dhaka
Client: Rancon Developments Ltd.
Located in the core of Banani’s most lively residential area atmosphere is situated minutes away from a relaxing green park, shopping malls, entertainment and luxury dining. atmosphere defies the typical residential apartments of Dhaka City becoming the standard for ultra-luxury and quality living. It offers inhabitants spacious, bright and functional apartments with the most astounding materials and apparatuses.

_“If I can create a space that people haven’t experienced before and if it stays with them or gives them a dream for the future, that’s the kind of structure I seek to create.”–TADAO ANDO_

Designed to surpass traditional expectations, atmosphere emulates an urban contemporary feel. The double height entry from the road immediately gives a sense of majesty. The in-house lounge, located at the building’s mezzanine, allows residents a unique opportunity to expand their lifestyle and entertain guests with its coffee bar and cozy café type seating arrangement. The exclusive rooftop houses a gym, barbeque area and a 42 feet long swimming pool, all to create a sanctuary for the residents of atmosphere.





The lofty entrance with a double heighted reception, a mezzanine lounge and a green roof canopy | Photo credit : Meer Sadi




The grand reception | Photo credit : Meer Sadi




The warmth of the mezzanine lounge allows the residents to relax and entertain their guests in a room full of jazz and coziness | Photo credit : Meer Sadi


CONCEPT

The idea was simple-create a residential apartment that indulges in style, sophistication, luxury and also responds to the inadequacy of open green spaces, limited daylight and ventilation that conventional multi-storied apartment buildings face. The concept of the project was the resultant of the context, Atmosphere and Luxury. To manifest an idea as such, two important features were considered: Massing of the building and single tenant for each floor.

This allowed each floor to have an open floor plan creating a grandeur space. The facade of floor to ceiling height windows on the south gives this space a panoramic view of the outdoor while inviting ample daylight and clean air circulation. Terraces in the south area reflection of our traditional courtyards interms of function. The green terraces in various levels are kept big allowing abundant light, lush landscape and thorough cross ventilation for the formal living, family living and dining space.

Adequate bends are made to the building mass to ensure an integration of indoor-outdoor. The massing was deliberate to allow daylight and clean air flood every room of each apartment-again under lining the ideology of the project.





Photo credit : Durdana Karim




Typical floor plan




Paintings were hand-picked to give that extra depth to the foyer of each apartment | Photo credit : Meer Sadi




The clear glazed panel window affords ample natural light and panoramic view of the cityscape | Photo credit : Meer Sadi


ARCHITECTURE

The building was pushed back, as far as it was feasible, towards the north to allow a large south lawn and gate way to the building. This was done taking into account the sub-tropical atmosphere of Dhaka with its winter slanted sun on the south and summer wind flow spill out of the south-east.

PROJECT TECHNOLOGY

To attain the best possible output some decisions were made through several trial and errors for example the texture of the wall, color of the doors and sustainability of the bricks etc. But the magic lies in the 10’ cantilevered terraces in the south which is a significant aspect in the design of atmosphere. This differentiates the terraces from other stereotypical terraces of residential apartments around. The residence is an earthquake resistant structure that will persist the test of time and nature.





With the Dhaka skyline as a view, the roof-top lounge is the perfect place to have a bbq party with loved ones | Photo credit : Meer Sadi




A private place to dive into relaxation, the rooftop swimming pool and bbq lounge offer a balanced blend of entertainment and outdoor enjoyment | Photo credit : Meer Sadi


MATERIALS

To complement the theme of luxury, special care was taken for the choice of materials used in atmosphere. The brick walls are thermally insulated to help with heat reduction and creates a place of peace for the residents. Windows were double-glazed to allow sumptuous amount of light, but to also deflect heat. Natural wood polished Italian marble provides a stage for modern living. The lounge- furnished with designer décor. Paintings, from local painters were given platforms to exhibit their creativity therefore adding a dash of color and warmth to public spaces and common areas within the apartments.

PROJECT DETAILS

Site Area: 490 sq.m

Total built-up area of the Project: 3712 sq.m

Year of Commencement: April, 2014

Year of Completion: November, 2017

PROJECT TEAM

Design and Concept: Mr. Sajid Karim

Architect: Ar. Ghazi Md. Fazle Rahim Shaon, Ar. Wahid Ahmed, Ar. Durdana Karim

Structure: Md. Sayeed Hossain

Electrical: Eng. Zakir Hossain

Interior Design: Rancon Developments-Design Studio

Landscape Design: Rancon Developments-Design Studio

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

*Coordinated Complex of Public Libraries and National Museum at Shahbag | DCON CUBE JV*





Proposed Coordinated Complex of Public Libraries and National Museum at Shahbag © DCON CUBE JV
Name: Joint venture of Cubeinside Design Ltd. and Dcon Design Studio
Year: 2017
Location: Shahbag, Dhaka
Client: Department of Public Library and Bangladesh National Museum
Following is the winning proposal for coordinated complex of Department of Public Library and Bangladesh National Museum at Shahbag, Dhaka.

Through placemaking we can collectively shape our public realm to maximize shared value. Placemaking facilitates creative patterns of activities and connections in terms of cultural, social and ecological that defines a place and supports its ongoing evolution. The main goal of the proposed design is to create a place that has both a strong sense of community and a comfortable image for all aged people, as well as a setting, activities and uses that collectively add up to something more than the sum of its often simple parts by celebrating the institution of life through democratic participation of the entire city.

When understanding the concept of ‘institution of life’, the first question that derives is ‘what does a library and a museum do?’ Such institution contributes to the society and spread the light of knowledge among people of all age. This enlighten the society through its intellectual attributes which as a whole becomes the institution of life.





Proposed Masterplan ( at Plaza level) © DCON CUBE JV








© DCON CUBE JV




© DCON CUBE JV




© DCON CUBE JV
Shahbag as a public place has historical, cultural and political significance. The national museum and public library are located at the gateway of this place. So, in the proposal, spatial democracy has been envisaged by providing easy accessibility and freedom of movement through spaces and their connections. Most importantly, the project is designed to create a multi-scalar, harmonious relationship within the site (between the library and museum buildings) , then with the local place and finally with the entire city and its people.

The existing museum stands as a monumental icon of the city as well as of the nation. While developing a vision for co-ordinated complex, the challenge was to add new built forms for public library and archival functions around the museum block without compromising the monumental nature of the project.





© DCON CUBE JV




© DCON CUBE JV




Water court © DCON CUBE JV




Water court © DCON CUBE JV


The site originally has the existing museum located at the north. The structure of the museum is kept as it is; instead the functions of the central court are being relocated to enhance the quality of space. An elongated library building has been placed at the south of the site with the ventilation and perforation to achieve maximum daylights and air in order to serve the required functions. The plaza and the open space connects to the museum that floats on a water body to which the annex building is connected. The annex building is functioning as storage facility for the complex. The idea to place the annex building to the west is to cut down the maximum heat from west. Large void has been inserted in the annex building in such a manner to ensure the north south ventilation through the void. The annex and museum has been fused with large water body and amphitheatre with a auditorium beneath.

Open spaces connecting one built form to another provide more breathing spaces and visual connectivity, hence ensure better indoor-outdoor relationship. Large slope of green has been introduced with the city face to create a smooth and flowing landscape which may serve the user for relaxing and casual gathering. Thus it offers a soft and lively urban public space.





The central plaza © DCON CUBE JV




© DCON CUBE JV




Library building facing the central plaza © DCON CUBE JV




Circular court in the central plaza © DCON CUBE JV


Plaza as a central element: A central plaza connecting the library and museum buildings holds a central court where people can gather. This is a space for celebrations where social and intellectual exchanges occur and cultures mix takes place.

Cultural corridor: This co-ordinated complex will host cultural activities that take place in this area such as _Pohela boishakh, Boshonto boron, FIlm festival, Boi mela_ and many more. It will become the stage for celebrating urban cultural life, simultaneously perform as a focal point of the central cultural hub for the nation.

Linkage with surroundings:. The permeable edge of the complex provides visual and physical access for the pedestrian, hence encourage public interaction within the site. Its linkage with the surrounding important places such as Dhaka University Campus, Museum of independence, Bangla Academy has created an unique opportunity for the place to become an extended platform for sharing the cultural and intellectual ideas.





Interior of the public library © DCON CUBE JV




© DCON CUBE JV




e-library © DCON CUBE JV
Reincarnation of the rural lifestyle: The circular court in the central plaza is a metaphor of rural gathering place surrounding a large banyan tree. Functionally this works as a place for public events and social gathering .

Interpretation of the riverine territory: The use of water in the design is to portray the riverine territory of Bangladesh which adds to the environmental value of the site. This water court serves to minimize the heat level by creating a micro-climate.

House of multi-disciplinary events: The outdoor spaces play a pivotal role in serving the locality and its people by hosting multi-events such as, exhibitions, mela, haat and other forms of cultural activities.

Layering of user realm: In the design, the ground layer is used for vehicular movement, parking and administrative offices. The pedestrian movements are in two different layers which do not allow the functions to overlap. The first floor has been dedicated to the plaza which united the built forms and transformed it into a public gathering and sharing spaces.





Museum central lobby © DCON CUBE JV




© DCON CUBE JV




Museum gallery © DCON CUBE JV




© DCON CUBE JV


Effective placemaking and identity design happens in collaboration with the people who live in, work in or use the space. At its best, it is a transformative design process that inspires people to create and improve the places where they live, work, learn, exchange, play, and gather. In conclusion, the main motto of the design is to bring people and the city under one platform to celebrate the ‘institution of life’ which is rooted in the culture and heritage of Bangladesh.

_Project credit:_

Design

Khandaker Ashifuzzaman, Md. Shakhawat Hossain, Arif-uz-zaman

Team leader

Abu Anas Faisal

Design Team

Md. Sharifuzzaman, Ahmed Firoz Ul Hoque, Md. Rakibul Alam

Design Associates

Onie Khandaker, Imran Hasan, Anika Tabassum, Kazi Asadullaj Al Emran, Niloy Nath, Md. Farzad Ghani Azmi, Rakesh Sharma, Usama Ibn Anwar, MH Masud, Sajjat Hossain

Visualization & Post production

Arif-uz-zaman

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

More shots for the Biman 787 testing at Paine Field in Everett, Washington.

Biman Bangladesh Airlines #B787 landing at Paine Field after a first (B1) flight to Moses Lake today.





Parked at the Boeing flight line on June 12






------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
DESCO Head Office Building (DESCO is the electrical distribution utility in Dhaka). DESCO have embarked on a project to build their new HQ outside of Dhaka's downtown areas.

Winning entry of the first phase of the two staged design competition arranged by IAB and DESCO for designing the head office building of DESCO. It was a two-staged open design competition where, Cubeinside in association with Shatotto was selected for the 2nd stage. Total 6 nos of entries were selected for the second stage. Site : Nikunja, Khilkhet, Dhaka Land area : 28980 sft or 40 Katha Total Built area: 258955 sft

Computer renders provided as construction has started on the project and not completed yet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Efforts to raise urban greenery-spots in Dhaka parks through landscaping improvements. The movement (Jol-Shobujey Dhaka or Moist-Green Dhaka) is an architect-led partnership with Dhaka North and South Mayor's offices to improve trashy neighborhoods or abandoned govt. land into green spaces.

Kudos and hats-off for visualizing this at least. Great effort by Dhaka mayors for this tasteful drive to improve parks, green spaces as well as reflecting shallow pools for Dhaka-dwellers.

Sorry Bengali only...



















































*DSCC to spruce up 19 parks, 12 playgrounds*



Helemul Alam

In the overcrowded Dhaka city, where free space is a blessing, 19 parks and 12 playgrounds will be spruced up to give children a place to run around and adults a retreat to relax.

Dhaka South City Corporation (DSCC) has taken up the task as part of a Tk 1,202 crore project for development of roads, footpath, slaughterhouses, and other facilities in its area.

A total of Tk 76 crore will be spent on the parks and Tk 15 crore on the playgrounds, said officials.

Chief Engineer of DSCC Md Nurullah said they would appoint consultants to prepare designs of how the parks and playgrounds would look like after completion of the project. The consultants will take eight to nine months to finish their works, while the project is scheduled to be completed by 2018, he said.

DSCC will develop more parks, if necessary, he added.

During an investigation last year, The Daily Star found that at least 10 parks out of the 54 surviving ones in the entire Dhaka city were replaced with a community centre, a kitchen market, a mosque, a rickshaw garage or a truck parking lot, mostly by the city corporation itself, while some others were threatened.

According to experts, 93 parks are necessary in Dhaka city, one for each of the 93 wards. Before the city was split into two parts in 2011, DCC had 54 parks on its official list.


Urban expert Prof Nazrul Islam says every 10,000 city residents need an open space of four acres -- park or playground -- for healthy growth of children and prevention of diseases related to physical activities.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

*35 storied Hilton,25 storied Westin,35 storied Hyatt(rising from behind) and 27 storied Four Points by Sheraton*







These are the last few towers to rise to maximum 35 or so stories because of aviation limits. Much taller towers are planned in the outskirts of the city already.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## imkhasif

*BRAC CDM Rajendrapur, Gazipur, Bangladesh





*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TopCat

Bilal9 said:


> *35 storied Hilton,25 storied Westin,35 storied Hyatt(rising from behind) and 27 storied Four Points by Sheraton*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are the last few towers to rise to maximum 35 or so stories because of aviation limits. Much taller towers are planned in the outskirts of the city already.


I dont think they have any aviation limit there. YOu have to find enough land so that you can go tall. There are certatin restriction on high rise building in terms of land area, greenery etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Homo Sapiens

Bilal9 said:


> One of my favorite resort projects in Bangladesh. Revisited....
> 
> *Dusai Resort & Spa – Sylhet | VITTI Sthapati Brindo Ltd.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusai Resort & Spa by VITTI Sthapati Brindo Ltd. | Photo Courtesy : Hasan Saifuddin Chandan
> Name: VITTI Sthapati Brindo Ltd.
> Year: 2010 - 2013
> Location: Moulvi Bazaar, Sylhet
> Client: Nasser Rahman
> Dusai Resort & Spa, an award winning project by VITTI Sthapati Brindo Ltd. is a paragon of architectural sensitiveness, contextual response and cultural consideration. The project won 'Gold' in '9th International Design Award' competition contemplating architects' reputation.
> 
> | From the architect |
> 
> Dusai Resort & Spa is a destination resort equipped to serve more than 180 guests at a time with guest living facilities of 80 rooms, 3 restaurants, children’s playground facilities, swimming pool, spa, convention hall etc . Guestrooms are nested on top of the hillocks while the services and walkways are placed in the valleys.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dusai Resort & Spa | VITTI Sthapati Brindo Ltd.
> 
> PROGRAM:
> 
> 
> Reception Hall Wing, equipped with car drop, open lounge facilities and back office. The open pavilion like structure floats in the water surrounding the reception area.
> Convention Centre and Motel Wing, equipped to accommodate 60 guests with 20 rooms and a convention hall for 70 persons for meetings and events with dining facility.
> Main hotel, located at the central area consisting 30 rooms for 60 guests. It also accommodates back of house facilities and main kitchen and laundry facilities in the semi-basement area.
> 4 Suite Villas, accommodates 40 guests in Duplex and Triplex with 2 no. of bedroom suites in each villa.
> 5 Deluxe Villas, accommodating 48 guests in 24 rooms, each villa consisting independent 4 guest rooms
> 2 Presidential Villas, of independent cottages with separate guest rooms
> Spa with 6 treatment rooms with the view of the hills
> 3 Thematic Restaurants with dining and all equipped kitchen facilities
> Boat Station, docking 10 boats.
> Gym, for 6 users with locker room and changing facility for male and female and steam bath.
> Parking with 55 car parking facilities with 4 minivans along with drivers waiting shed.
> Drivers Dormitory for 10 person in 3 rooms.
> Children’s Play Area in the valley for the enjoyment of different age group of children
> Swimming pool in 3 tiers. First tier consisting Jacuzzi pool, in second relaxing pool and at the end lap pool with heating facilities. It has large deck area and a sunken café.
> Guest Maid Dormitory for 12 persons
> Mosque for 100 persons
> GM & Executive Quarters for 16 Executives
> Staff Accommodation Bldg with 16 rooms accommodating 70 staffs
> Existing Owners Bungalow
> Golf Lounge And Bar
> Utility Bldg for electro mechanical facilities
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Concept Diagram _ Dusai Resort & Spa | VITTI Sthapati Brindo Ltd.
> 
> 
> 
> Master Plan _ Dusai Resort & Spa | VITTI Sthapati Brindo Ltd.
> 
> 
> PROJECT HISTORY
> 
> The site used to be a garden and Mr. Naser Rahman’s (the client) ancestors’ vacation house. All the trees were planted and nurtured by his father, the ex finance minister of the country. He fostered this serene landscape to be enjoyed by his 5 children and their grand children. Several years after his parents’ demise Mr. Rahman decided to expand this vacation house to be used by their extended family member. Later on in 2010 considering the public demand for tourism, he decided to transform their vacation house into a resort and share the serene environment with the people. The resort is named after his parents using their initials, Du+Sai=Dusai. The design work started in 2009 and later in 2010, January the construction commenced. It began with the villas followed by Staff accommodation Buildings and main building in places. The Resort inaugurated in mid 2012 with soft opening. The resort is 4 hours drive from capital Dhaka. So it became a popular destination for people seeking retreat on weekends. The resort hosts regular cultural shows and programs on different national holidays. The landscape also has flourished over these two years of occupancy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Longitudinal Sections _ Dusai Resort & Spa | VITTI Sthapati Brindo Ltd.
> 
> 
> 
> Plan of Deluxe Villa & Spa | VITTI Sthapati Brindo Ltd.
> 
> 
> 
> Section _ Deluxe Villa | VITTI Sthapati Brindo Ltd.
> 
> 
> ARCHITECTURAL REPORT
> 
> Harbored in the serene green hillocks of tea plantations in northeast Bangladesh, “Dusai Resort & Spa” is the first destination resort of its kind in Bangladesh. The complex exudes the essence of a tribal village with its formation along the sloping hills. It includes residential, dining, swimming pool, spa, conference, and indoor and outdoor sports facilities. The site consists of three shallow hills and valleys. The public area with reception and convention hall is placed on the first hill and all the guest rooms are places on the slope of the hills for ease of movement. Other facilities are placed towards the valley. The vehicular circulation ends in public area and the journey towards guest area is starts by foot or electric car. The internal roads and walkways are placed in a round trip encompassing the complex allowing one to travel the whole area in circular motion. The guest facility features a main hotel block and stand-alone bungalows. There are two types of bungalows: cottages for families in a semi-private setting and deluxe cottages for couples in a more private setting, on the slopes of the south-facing hill. Service amenities blend semi private and private zones.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plan _ Main Hotel _ Dusai Resort & Spa | VITTI Sthapati Brindo Ltd.
> 
> 
> 
> Plan _ Tea Valley Restaurant _ Dusai Resort & Spa | VITTI Sthapati Brindo Ltd.
> 
> 
> 
> Valley Restaurant: This one is built as a curve respecting natural contour. Roof has a composite wood and metal frame structure with thatch. | Photo Courtesy : Digita Interactive Limited
> 
> 
> Sylhet is home to the “Khasiya” tribes. The project layout is inspired by their indigenous housing style to blend with the nature and hilly region. The local climate causes high rain with flash floods during the rainy seasons, therefore pitch roofs are incorporated. The structures sit on concrete frames anchored to ground allowing the villas hanging on the edge of slope without disturbing the natural contour. Existing trees shape out the setting of the villas, so that the wilderness is unharmed. The resort is designed by cautiously considering the natural setting and contour site. This resort allows the guests relish the essence of living within nature.
> 
> .
> 
> PROJECT TECHNOLOGY
> 
> The resort showcases a hybrid construction system of indigenous tea estate bungalows and standardized concrete frame structure. Local indigenous wood joinery techniques were combined with contemporary metal joinery systems. The results were sleek, lightweight wooden trusses that also have metal plates, nuts and bolts. Slender, concrete framing anchored to the ground raises the structure above soil. A roof truss forms the shape of the structure, which is then cladded with locally available lightweight thatch and mud tiles. These raised structures are then approached by an independent open riser stairs. Local technology and materials with local workmanship have been extensively used here.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reception Hall : Open pavilion style structure with sloped, mud tiled roof and wooden truss framing. Set in a lush green and non air conditioned. | Photo Courtesy : Hasan Saifuddin Chandan
> 
> 
> MATERIALS
> 
> The project construction materials comprise of locally available materials combined with indigenous construction techniques. Concrete structure infills are comprised of brick walls. Outdoor facade rendered with fair face cement plaster and indoor facades comprises of regular cement mortar plaster rendered and painted. All floors are finished with homogenous matt finished tiles & Villas have wooden floors. General ceilings are cement plastered and finished with paint and some parts are dry gypsum plaster finished.
> 
> All the upper floors of the villas and the valley restaurant have exposed roof structure with bamboo & thatch roof ceiling. In some public spaces comprise exposed roof structure with wood and wood veneered finished ceiling. The hand rails grab bars and doors are made with locally acquired aged walnut colored solid wood. All out door surfaces are natural finish so that it blends well with the surrounding green nature. Pitch roofs are a mix of handmade mud tiles and thatch roof with high pitch varying 24-40 degree slope to withhold the heavy rain during monsoon.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Detail _ Valley Rasturant _ Dusai Resort & Spa | VITTI Sthapati Brindo Ltd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valley Restaurant Interior: Thatch roof, wood and metal composite truss, wooden frame work all are visible here. Interior decor has been kept to a minimum to emphasize the structure itself. | Photo Courtesy : Ahsanul Haque Rubel
> 
> 
> PROJECT SERVICES
> 
> The entire project is powered from national grid. The project has an onsite 750 MW power substation. As secondary back up power 3 Diesel powered generators are used in a synchronized system. Garden lights and part of outdoor lights are powered off grid by solar power. The HVAC system is designed as dispersed system with Variable Refrigerant Flow (VRF) cooling system. This is an advanced energy efficient system. The water supply and sewage distribution system is also independent and off grid. The whole resort area is served by wifi net work, access control system and firefighting and detection system. It also has a heated swimming pool. The natural water reservoir and lakes work as water storage for firefighting. The resort complex contains its own independent automatic laundry facility. Its kitchens are fitted with advanced kitchen equipment.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Permeable path leading to Bungalows. Bungalow roofs are thatched, facade is of concrete tiles. | Courtesy : Ahsanul Haque Rubel
> 
> 
> CONSTRAINTS AND SOLUTIONS ACHIEVED
> 
> Contour Site:
> 
> The contour site posed as a constraint as well as adding diversity to the project. The hilly site on the natural setting urged for the wilderness to be untouched whereas building on such setting with usual techniques could offset its natural setting. Following the indigenous construction style and technique; the longer structures were broken into smaller ones matching contour as opposed to following regular construction techniques that would have called for the contour site to be flattened to build a sizable structure.
> 
> Landslide:
> 
> The structures are built on slopes that posed the threat of landslide which was resolved by installing slender concrete columns deep into the earth and mimicking the floating structures of local indigenous “Khasiya” houses.
> 
> Woods:
> 
> The land was deep into the woods and populated with tall trunk trees. It was difficult to find any buildable space. The villas had to be placed in between trees. These trees actually governed to shape out the final layout of this resort.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swimming Pool: It is set in a natural dip, surrounded by dense vegetation providing required privacy | Photo Courtesy : Md. Ishtiaque Zahir Titas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Details: [a] Tiled path leading to spa on the right and Bungalows to left. * Swimming pool. [c] Bungalows, characterized by deep overhangs. | Photo Courtesy : [a] & [c] Ahsanul Haque Rubel  Hasan Saifuddin Chandan
> .
> 
> 
> SPECIAL FEATURES
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Prioritizing nature
> *
> *The aesthetics of the resort always prioritized nature over built structures. Intrusion was kept to a minimum during placing structures on the contour site and surrounding green. Structures are built at the base of hillocks at a low height to highlight green in the background. Existing wilderness to the west was left untouched, only seven trees were taken down, and 300 new plants have been planted. Thus natural grass and shrubs were retained as ground coverage. Water bodies were re-excavated. In the buildings large openings with folding windows invite nature to come inside and let guests enjoy the spectacular and uninterrupted view of the surrounding landscape from their dwellings. Nature is not lost in its extravagance but nurtured.
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Re-imagining the dream of living in a tea plantation area
> *
> *The ingenuity of this complex lies in constructing a luxurious resort with latest facilities without losing its ethnic identity. In a tea plantation area, built structures give way to the existing landscape and blend with nature. Larger buildings were avoided in order to respect the site. The humbleness of the design blends the complex with tree gardens in surrounding.
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Linear progression
> *
> *The linear site imparts an impression of a journey. After arriving at the resort, guests start their journey by walking along the curved path through hills to reach their destination. Programs are distributed into public, semi-private and private zones in a consecutive manner. Reception is at the beginning of the public zone and leads to the semi-private zone with cottages for families, along with recreational amenities, such as a sports arena and swimming pool, followed by dining with a golf pudding range view, and ending at the spa facilities. Villas are placed around a courtyard, and the path loops around it that leads to the end of the complex and into a more private zone. The private zone at the end of the complex consists of exclusive residential cottages.
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Contribution to local economy
> *
> *During construction a portion of construction brick, cement, and wood were supplied by a local contractor, and local laborers were involved in construction. Eighty percent of staff employed in the resort are locals. Ninety percent of fresh food is also locally produced and supplied.
> 
> .
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Permeable path leading to spa on the left and bungalows on the right. Path in general follow the contour of the site. | Photo Courtesy : Digita Interactive Limited
> 
> 
> DETAILS OF SUPPORTING STRUCTURES
> 
> The complex includes guest accommodation facilities with Spa, steam room and restaurant. Other services include parking, convention hall, swimming pool, poolside bar, Jacuzzi, gym, business center, laundry facilities, boat station etc.
> 
> *
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Parking with 55 car parking facilities is situated at the East side of reception, in a semi paved soft green landscape. The cars drop off guests at the reception allowing them to appreciate the natural tranquility by walking through hillocks to reach their destination.
> 
> Convention Centre and Motel Wing is set behind the reception building as a separate entity, so that the larger gathering of convention guests do not disturb the serene harmony of the resort area. It has an all equipped convention hall for 70 people and residential facilities for 25 guests in 10 rooms..
> 
> Spa overlooks the green golf range stimulating a calming effect on guests. It contains 6 treatment rooms along with 5 person foot spa.
> 
> 3 Restaurants accommodates the guests with dining and high end kitchen facilities with one air conditioned and the other one naturally ventilated.
> 
> Boat Station is an open pavilion type structure at one end of the serpentine lake facing all the villas. It accommodates 10 boats.
> 
> Gym is located at the end of swimming pool at the base of a hill. It is fully furnished to accommodate 6 users.
> 
> Guest Maid Dormitory is incorporated in this resort in response to our social need, in order to accommodate young couple families with baby’s nanny to take care of their child.
> 
> Drivers Dormitory is situated near the entrance gate in order to assist car owners with drivers
> 
> Mosque is located near the entrance gate in order to serve the local community as per the clients requirement, since the owner comes from a pious family
> 
> Swimming pool with deck & sitting with heating system assisting all age group of guests
> 
> Childrens Play area is located in the valley on the other side of spa. It is a cave like concrete structure open towards field for the enjoyment of the guests’ children.
> 
> Golf Lounge And Bar
> 
> Utility Building accommodating substation, generator, boiler etc.
> *
> *.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Details: [a] Spa Lobby: Semi-open, shaded and naturally ventilated.  Reception wooden truss details. [c] Main Hotel Lobby: Semi-open, shaded and naturally ventilated. | Photo Courtesy : [a] Digita Interactive Limited  Mustapha Khalid Palash [c] Hasan Saifuddin Chandan*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Deluxe Villa Interior: Sloped thatch roof construction can be seem from inside. Folding partition opens completely to connect exterior with interior. | Photo Courtesy : Digita Interactive Limited
> 
> 
> DETAILS OF LANDSCAPING
> 
> The existing natural water bodies were incorporated into the design of the complex. Natural herbal trees were unharmed and ground coverage shrubs were retained. Only 7 trees were removed during the construction and the wood was also used into structures. The landscaping technique caused least interruption in the natural setting and helped merging the structures with its surrounding.
> 
> SIGNIFICANCE OF PROJECT
> 
> This is the first of its kind spread out resort in the remote hilly region of Bangladesh. The project is a symbiotic and It employed local expertise and builders with appropriate local technology. It also embraces local culture and community. It contributed in local economy by acquiring the construction materials from local suppliers as well as daily fresh supply of grocery and vegetables from local community. In the resort regular cultural shows are arranged to foster the Sylhety and Khasiya culture.
> 
> PROJECT ABSTRACT
> 
> _ Name of the Project: Dusai Resort & Spa
> _ Location: Moulovi Bazar, Sylhet
> _ Name of the Client: Nasser Rahman
> _ Site Area: 55567.90 sq. m.
> _ Total built up area of the Project: 11103.42 sq. m.
> _Year of Commencement: 2010
> _Year of Completion: 2013
> 
> 
> PROJECT TEAM
> 
> _ Architect: Md. Ishtiaque Zahir
> Md. Iqbal Habib
> _ Associated Architects: Nabila Aftab
> Nabila Ali
> Consultants
> _ Architecture: VITTI Sthapati Brindo Ltd.
> _ Structure: Tofazzel Hossain
> Achintya Kumar Saha
> _ Construction: Nasser Rahman (Client)*


It doesn't exist !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

Homo Sapiens said:


> It doesn't exist !



How could it? Fake Bangladeshis aren't approving it!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

*Dwell in the House and Forest | Kishwar Jahan Residence by Ar. Rafiq Azam*





© Rafiq Azam
Name: Rafiq Azam | SHATOTTO
Location: DOHS, Banani, Dhaka
Client: Mr. Reazuddin Al Mamoon & Mrs. Kishwar Jahan

Architect Rafiq Azam is inspired by the lush, riverine landscape of the Bengal delta and has consistently produced pieces of contemporary architecture indulged in the beauty of nature. The project ‘Kishwar Jahan Residence’ is no exception and claims ‘dwell in the house and forest’ as the core phenomenon. Situated in an urban setup the house proclaims the tranquility of nature through the blend of outdoor-indoor.
|From the architect|

Old DOHS (Defense Officers Housing Society) is probably one of the most secured and tranquil residential area in Dhaka. Having a 12,939 sft. south facing plot with numbers of trees within and without the site is a fortune in the context of Dhaka.

Dhaka, one of the most densely populated cities in the world has become a city of urban mayhem. Having less than five percent green area for a city of more than 500 square miles with a growing population of disparity and persistent, Dhaka is fast losing its ambiance.

The concept of the project is resultant of context, climate and desire. Most importantly having the road on south, two storied residence on the east and north is a plus point but having a six storied apartment building with 43 windows on the west is a challenge in terms of privacy for this four storey single unit residence.





© Rafiq Azam



© Rafiq Azam





© Rafiq Azam


The idea is to push back the house as much as possible on the north to create a south lawn as big as possible, a first step of the design. This was done keeping in mind the sub-tropical climate of Dhaka with its winter inclined sun on the south and summer wind flow from the south-east. This south-east lawn also helps to retain the trees on the south edge of the side which is combined with the roadside trees making a green patch very substantial.




© Rafiq Azam




© Rafiq Azam




© Rafiq Azam




© Rafiq Azam


The next step of design is to create a 35 feet long steel bridge plunging out from the house at level three (family space) entering into the south edge tree foliage within and without the boundary wall of the lot. The intention is to “dwell in the house and forest.”





© Rafiq Azam





© Rafiq Azam





© Rafiq Azam

Project at a glance

Project : Kishwar Jahan Residence
Location :House 67, Road – 5, DOHS, Banani, Dhaka, Bangladesh
Site Area: 6,122 sft.
Floor Area: 13,600 sft
Client :Mr. Reazuddin Al Mamoon & Mrs. Kishwar Jahan
Firm : SHATOTTO_ architecture for green living_
Principal Architect : Md. Rafiq Azam
Associate Architects : Ar. Sihaam Shaheed & Ar. Sabrin Zinat Rahman
Asst. : Project Architect Mehanaz Sultana
Structural Engineer : Misbahuddin Khan
Mechanical Engineer : Md. Mofizur Rahman Khan
Electrical Engineer : Md. Khairul Bashar & Md. Mannan Khan
Photographs : Daniele Domenicali
Construction Cost : US$1,046,153

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bilal9

Metro rail update...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bilal9

Paintjob and livery mostly completed.

The 1st #787 for Biman Bangladesh Airlines repositions to Boeing Field from Everett due to main runway closure for the next 9 days. *S2-AJS* 787-8 Biman Bangladesh Airlines
*By :- woodys Aeroimages on twitter*





















https://twitter.com/AeroimagesChris/...11662772367360

*Construction of Steel Structure Bridge at Gumti. First time in Bangladesh for bridge project with new technology by OSJI-JV(JFE)@KMG Projects*



































Courtesy of Jason Kazi, we have a visual of the,
*
First precast T-girder of Abdullahpur flyover*

News Desk, bdnews24.com












The erection of the first T-girder on June 15 took the N-8 Highway Improvement Project one step ahead, the project contractor said in a press release on Saturday.

The contractor, China Civil Engineering Construction Corporation (CCECC), also said it hopes to complete the project on time.

The total length of the flyover will be 723 metres with 112 continuous T-girders, according to the release.

Video Simulation:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bilal9

Recent office interior trends in Gulshan, Dhaka (Courtesy of Jason Kazi).

*Navana Real Estate, Gulshan-2*


























*Mitsui, Bay's Edgewater, Gulshan-2*




































*JETRO (Japan External Trade Org), Concord IK Tower, Gulshan-2*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bilal9

More Gulshan interiors,

*Eastern Bank HQ, Gulshan*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

*Shahjalal Islami Bank Head Office, Gulshan-2*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bilal9

*Sheltech Hossain Villa, Dhanmondi*

10 storied apartment building with 2200-2230 sq. ft. units with large community space, gym, childrens play area and guard room
















The Regal by Shanta Holdings
Another one of those multi million dollar apartments (almost $3million USD apiece)





































*South Breeze Square, Gulshan-2*











*Triplex, East Nasirabad, Chittagong*
















*Mahmud Country House, Noakhali*






*Concord Alpona, Khulshi, Chittagong*

14 storied apartment building with 2 levels for underground parking

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

*Villa Sonargaon, Narayanganj*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

Newly opened upscale food court...





__ https://www.facebook.com/





Newly renovated sushi joint.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SBUS-CXK

Why can't I see some pics?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Two said:


> Why can't I see some pics?



Maybe your browser?

Some images are large and will need to be downloaded to show up in your browser. That takes time and bandwidth.

Try a fast browser like Opera or Chrome.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

30% work of Dhaka Elevated Expressway completed. Girders will be placed on the columns by this month. Projected 100% completion by 2021.






---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*FARNBOROUGH: Boeing shows off Biman Bangladesh 787*
The first of four Boeing 787s for Biman Bangladesh Airlines will be taking part in the flying display at the Farnborough air show next week.







The aircraft on display (to become S2-AJS) is one of four General Electric GEnx-powered 787-8s Biman has on order. It is due for delivery next month, followed by a second due in September.

The Bangladeshi flag carrier originally ordered its 787s in 2008 as part of a deal that included four 777-300ERs. At that time, the 787s were slated for delivery in 2017.

Biman's jet fleet is an all-Boeing affair, comprising seven 777s and four 737-800s. It also flies two Bombardier Q400s.






The 787 has been a regular in the Farnborough air display since 2012, when Boeing decided to return to the flying programme with its commercial products after more than two decades of abstention.

https://www.flightglobal.com/news/articles/farnborough-boeing-shows-off-biman-bangladesh-787-450201/

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Bicycle Sharing Is The New Hot Startup Trend, JoBike Brings It To Dhaka*






Bike sharing startup Jobike is finally set to launch its service in Dhaka. The startup will launch its pilot at Jahangirnagar University campus next week and is aiming for a full-fledged launch in August this year.

For those who are not familiar with jobike, it is an on-demand bicycle-sharing service that allows users to make short bike trips within its coverage area for a small fee.

The idea is simple: instead of owning a bike, you can rent a jobike using the jobike app and start your trip. Once done, park it in one of JPS (Jobike Preferred Space) or a legally allowed public space and lock it. The next jobike rider will find and take it from there. Each bike comes with a GPS tracker making it easier to locate a bike.

Jobike aims to build a convenient form of public transportation in Dhaka. For payment, it has a QR code based payment system and a network of agents that enables riders to refill or top-up easily from a jobike agent and make the payment.

Myriad of transportation services have attracted significant VC attention across the globe. Bike-sharing is the latest addition to that trend. The trend first started at scale in China and has soon become a dominant trend in other parts of the world including the US.

A report by the Information says large investors in the US and elsewhere are putting their weight behind bike-sharing companies, thanks to the sky-high valuation of companies like Uber and Lift. Many investors who missed the ride-hailing bus are now pouring money into bike-sharing companies.

Jobike is the first Bangladesh company to launch a bike-sharing service in Dhaka. Co-founded by Mehdi Reza, a former product operations manager at Alibaba Group, the startup did a two-week test run in Cox’s Bazar and claims that it has received great feedback.

This report in the Daily Star says that it initially plans to launch its service at different university campuses in Bangladesh including Dhaka University, Rajshahi University, Chittagong University, Bangladesh Agricultural University in Mymensingh and Islamic University, Bangladesh, in Kushtia. The report also says “the users will be charged Tk 3 for every five minutes”, and that the startup has raised investment from Shameem Ahsan, former President of BASIS and the Chairman of e-Generation Group among others.

In order to use the JoBike service, you have to download Jobike app and register. The app will show you nearby dock or bike and once you enter the payment information you will be provided with a QR code to unlock a bike and go to your destination.

There are a lot of reasons to be excited about bike-sharing in Dhaka. It is not only about university campuses, which Jobike targets as its initial market, we are always in need of transport services for short-distance which a bike-sharing service can effectively meet.

If you consider the amount of rickshaw ride you take daily or reluctantly walk to a moderately distant destination, you should see the huge potential of bike-sharing. Probably, it is not far away when you will be biking to your destination.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bilal9

*International Convention City Bashundhara - ICCB*

The amorphous precinct contained within the masterplan of this mega project crowns the peripheral hinterland leading to the satellite township of Purbachal at Dhaka’s East. The civic oriented initiative was envisioned as an urban response that introduces the concept of a multi convention hub generative of an ever-growing need to satiate the demands of an emerging metropolis. Spread over 17 acres of reclaimed territory an ensemble of four modular halls along with auxiliary functions such as mosque, retail outlets and office spaces form the various nuclei of ICCB. An effective single loop traffic management against a spacious central spine manages parking facilities for over 2000 cars at a time. The individual halls are peripherally placed within isolated oasis of greenery. The idea is to allow dedicated domains for a multitude of events simultaneously. The architecture of each of the hall harks back to the primordial forms of a pure rectangle. Dictated by function the exterior envelope is interjected by the layers of glazing panels that encase a pre-engineered structural skeleton. Within the purity of its form the layers are created that uphold the inherent characteristics of all the architectural elements. From the interior to the exterior the overall color scheme becomes a neutral three-dimensional canvas. The psychedelic overlay of our culture, the celebration of colors can thus transform into a theatrical art form. Pictures were taken early 2016.














































--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*United International Convention Center, United City*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

*Mad Chef X*






-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Chopsticks, Dhanmondi*































-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Little Rome Cafe, Uttara*































---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Hindu crematorium with water body and Delwar Hossain play field revitalization, Lalbagh*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Mayor Hanif Mosque at Azimpur Graveyard*


























---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Biman Bangladesh First B787-8 S2-AJS Interiors from Farnborough Air Show 2018. Aircraft Name is ''Aakashbeena''. Thank Allah no floral prints on the seats this time...*
https://www.planespotters.net/airfra...lines/059PhMKB





















------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Chittagong Port Authority Center, Mooring Road*

Expected completion by 2023

40 storied office building replacing former one

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*British American Tobacco Bangladesh, Mohakhali*

To symbolize the dynamic nature of British American Tobacco - Bangladesh, a design solution unlike any stereo-typed context that had been emerging globally for any corporate building for some time is rethought. The building should be able to respond to the increasing emphasis on transparency and flexibility of the corporate operations and local determinants as climate (more of daylight) and cultural context. The retrofitting project took on various challenges. Primarily the existing building consisted of two laterally juxtaposed wings organized around a circular core-block with a lift and circular stair connecting the three floors. The cylindrical mass connecting the building wings is recreated to become a real focus of social encounters and interactions for the users getting inside or out of their workplaces. The interplay of geometry and color of the office with social spaces shall act as inviting spaces for a user just arriving to his work place, thus creating an effect as if it is embracing the employee or any visitor coming into this office. Existing reflective glass façade along with the an elegant floor layout and contrasting interior have been replaced by frameless clear glass fenestration and a more simple and clean floor layout to create a dignified physical focus.





































------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Some city shots in Dhaka, courtesy of Jason

Gulshan








Hatirjheel





Kakrail, Shantinagar





Le Meridien Rooftop Pool, Airport Rd





Kemal Ataturk Avenue, Banani





Bay's Edgewater, Gulshan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bilal9

Biman made net profit of Tk. 217crore in fiscal year 2017/2018 ! Two of these 787's are joining our fleet in November this year. Due to high demand and route expansion, Biman is taking advanced delivery. 

Four 787s were supposed to join Biman fleet in 2020 and 2022, instead Biman is getting them in 2018 and 2020. 

Biman will be expanding routes to Tokyo, Jakarta, Chennai, Male, Colombo, Sydney, Birmingham, Rome, Athens, Paris and Guangzhou.

Full 'aerobatic'  display at Farnborough...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bilal9

*Volumezero Architects, Banani*














Ground Floor Reception Area





Clean geometric lines and soothing colors dictate separations between a more public and private domain within the office space.




The Designers Floor





Bar Seating adjacent to an open lounge provides a central gathering space for the architects to rejuvenate at intervals throughout the day. Multifunctioning in its ambiance, these spaces also allow for hosting small internal meetings and conversations.





Bold signage marks the levels in the Staircase.





Meeting Rooms






--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Proposed CRICKET Stadium & Development, Keraniganj, Dhaka





-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

OK I am actually ashamed to post this here - the slowly evolving idea of a 142 story Purbachal Tower in Dhaka, by my town neighbor in LA (Mr. Kali Pradip Chowdhury). As outlandish and improbable as it is, it is still fun to watch...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SBUS-CXK

Bilal9 said:


> Maybe your browser?
> 
> Some images are large and will need to be downloaded to show up in your browser. That takes time and bandwidth.
> 
> Try a fast browser like Opera or Chrome.
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 30% work of Dhaka Elevated Expressway completed. Girders will be placed on the columns by this month. Projected 100% completion by 2021.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> *FARNBOROUGH: Boeing shows off Biman Bangladesh 787*
> The first of four Boeing 787s for Biman Bangladesh Airlines will be taking part in the flying display at the Farnborough air show next week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The aircraft on display (to become S2-AJS) is one of four General Electric GEnx-powered 787-8s Biman has on order. It is due for delivery next month, followed by a second due in September.
> 
> The Bangladeshi flag carrier originally ordered its 787s in 2008 as part of a deal that included four 777-300ERs. At that time, the 787s were slated for delivery in 2017.
> 
> Biman's jet fleet is an all-Boeing affair, comprising seven 777s and four 737-800s. It also flies two Bombardier Q400s.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 787 has been a regular in the Farnborough air display since 2012, when Boeing decided to return to the flying programme with its commercial products after more than two decades of abstention.
> 
> https://www.flightglobal.com/news/articles/farnborough-boeing-shows-off-biman-bangladesh-787-450201/
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> *Bicycle Sharing Is The New Hot Startup Trend, JoBike Brings It To Dhaka*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bike sharing startup Jobike is finally set to launch its service in Dhaka. The startup will launch its pilot at Jahangirnagar University campus next week and is aiming for a full-fledged launch in August this year.
> 
> For those who are not familiar with jobike, it is an on-demand bicycle-sharing service that allows users to make short bike trips within its coverage area for a small fee.
> 
> The idea is simple: instead of owning a bike, you can rent a jobike using the jobike app and start your trip. Once done, park it in one of JPS (Jobike Preferred Space) or a legally allowed public space and lock it. The next jobike rider will find and take it from there. Each bike comes with a GPS tracker making it easier to locate a bike.
> 
> Jobike aims to build a convenient form of public transportation in Dhaka. For payment, it has a QR code based payment system and a network of agents that enables riders to refill or top-up easily from a jobike agent and make the payment.
> 
> Myriad of transportation services have attracted significant VC attention across the globe. Bike-sharing is the latest addition to that trend. The trend first started at scale in China and has soon become a dominant trend in other parts of the world including the US.
> 
> A report by the Information says large investors in the US and elsewhere are putting their weight behind bike-sharing companies, thanks to the sky-high valuation of companies like Uber and Lift. Many investors who missed the ride-hailing bus are now pouring money into bike-sharing companies.
> 
> Jobike is the first Bangladesh company to launch a bike-sharing service in Dhaka. Co-founded by Mehdi Reza, a former product operations manager at Alibaba Group, the startup did a two-week test run in Cox’s Bazar and claims that it has received great feedback.
> 
> This report in the Daily Star says that it initially plans to launch its service at different university campuses in Bangladesh including Dhaka University, Rajshahi University, Chittagong University, Bangladesh Agricultural University in Mymensingh and Islamic University, Bangladesh, in Kushtia. The report also says “the users will be charged Tk 3 for every five minutes”, and that the startup has raised investment from Shameem Ahsan, former President of BASIS and the Chairman of e-Generation Group among others.
> 
> In order to use the JoBike service, you have to download Jobike app and register. The app will show you nearby dock or bike and once you enter the payment information you will be provided with a QR code to unlock a bike and go to your destination.
> 
> There are a lot of reasons to be excited about bike-sharing in Dhaka. It is not only about university campuses, which Jobike targets as its initial market, we are always in need of transport services for short-distance which a bike-sharing service can effectively meet.
> 
> If you consider the amount of rickshaw ride you take daily or reluctantly walk to a moderately distant destination, you should see the huge potential of bike-sharing. Probably, it is not far away when you will be biking to your destination.


Thank you bro. But now I think the real problem is that my hard disk keeps too many movies. Because I can't even see the pics of my thread now.






https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/king-of-the-southwest-chengdu.558503/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Two said:


> Thank you bro. But now I think the real problem is that my hard disk keeps too many movies. Because I can't even see the pics of my thread now.
> 
> View attachment 487084
> 
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/king-of-the-southwest-chengdu.558503/



Thanks for the link. Time to brush up on my basic Mandarin and pay a visit to Chengdu on the way to DAC next time. Beautiful city and people!

Try emptying your browser cache and the TEMP and Download folders to get rid of large files. That will speed up your computer a lot.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SBUS-CXK

Bilal9 said:


> Thanks for the link. Time to brush up on my basic Mandarin and pay a visit to Chengdu on the way to DAC next time. Beautiful city and people!
> 
> Try emptying your browser cache and the TEMP and Download folders to get rid of large files. That will speed up your computer a lot.


Welcome to China. My brother!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

*QA Tower, Banani*

16 storied office building




















*Shanta Angan, Rd 35, Gulshan-2 (completed):*

13 storied luxury apartment building with 12 units at 3450 sq. ft. each; parking for 23 cars in 2 underground levels, reception and lobby, open green areas and children's play zone































*Shanta Debonair (completed), Rd 18, Banani*

15 storied luxury apartment building with 2881 sq. ft. units, 23 car parking in 2 underground levels, grand reception and waiting lounge, community hall, community office, rooftop garden, gym and green space





Entry





Waterbody





Reception Area





Rooftop Gym





Rooftop seating area

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Peninsula Airport Garden Hotel (construction started already)
13 stories and 200 rooms.
Chittagong Shah Amanat Int'l Airport, Bangladesh










I am guessing Hotel will be on airport property on the upper right corner adjacent to the Mosque.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

*Upcoming Commercial Project, Gulshan*






*Impetus Center, Tejgaon I/A*






*Concord Alpona, Khulshi, Chittagong*

14 storied apartment building with 2 levels for underground parking






*Country House, Lakshmipur*


























*Sanmar Hyde Park, Khulshi R/A, Chittagong*






*Sanmar Mohanagar Green Park, next to Asian University for Women, Chittagong*

35 storied twin towers






*Sanmar Royal Ridge, Khulshi R/A, Chittagong*

15 storied






*Sanmar Casa Divina, Panchlaish R/A, Chittagong*

15 storied






*Sanmar Residence & Country Club, Chittagong*






20 storied twin towers





30 storied twin towers

*Sanmar Meher Mannar, Abedin Colony, Chittagong*

18 storied






*Baytech Nijhum, near War Cemetery, Chittagong*

15 storied apartment building with 2 underground levels for parking, community area, swimming pool and gym.

Designed and being built by Jalal Ahmed Architects.





















*Bhaiya Crown Palace, Comilla*

15 storied mixed use building with 1 basement


----------



## Bilal9

*Upcoming 13-storied apartment building at Uttara Sec-3*






*13-storied JAMS Ecovas, Bashundhara*






*Reflections Majeda, Gulshan-1*

10 storied apartment building with 2680 sq. ft. units
















*Starpath Marillion, Sector 3, Uttara*

10 storied apartment building with 2058 sq. ft. units






*Arma The Heritage, Bashundhara*

10 storied apartment building with 4500 sq. ft. units






*Hosne Aziz Villa, Hatirjheel*































*Navana Mid-Summer Dream, Gulshan-2*










*Upcoming 25 storied shopping mall/mixed use building in Chittagong
*



in Chittagong


----------



## Bilal9

*Chittagong Port Authority Museum & Monument*

At present location of Mariners Quarter Park on the Karnaphuli River































*JICA Office Interior design, Bay's Galleria, Gulshan-1*


























Mosque in Nirjhar Residential Area in Background (click to enlarge)





Closer to the older part of Dhaka - the city hums with evening activity


----------



## Bilal9

Dhaka Airport flightline: flights not on Jetbridge

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

A gaggle of heavy cargo birds in Dhaka recently...that's an AN-124 up front...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

The mighty AN 225 on Dhaka's main runway, an occasional visitor.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

*Private duplex residence at Rang's Marc Palace, Gulshan-2 *(All images courtesy Jason Kazi)














































*Izakaya, Green Rowshanara Tower, Dhanmondi*

A new Japanese fusion restaurant by Dekko Group


----------



## Bilal9

Interior design at *New Asia Group Head Office, Tower 117, Tejgaon I/A*





Conference Room





Cafeteria





Reception and Meeting Area





Typical Floor Office Space





Typical Floor Office Space





Typical Floor Office Space





Director's Lounge, Meeting and Conference Floor





Director's Lounge, Meeting and Conference Floor





Director's Lounge, Meeting and Conference Floor





Director's Lounge, Meeting and Conference Floor





Director's Lounge, Meeting and Conference Floor





Director's Lounge, Meeting and Conference Floor





Director's Lounge, Meeting and Conference Floor

Photographs by Apurbo Hussain, Faruque Abdullah Shawon and Mushda Ali


----------



## Bilal9

*Tower 117, Tejgaon I/A*

Offices: New Asia Group, Hejaj Publications, Kaeser Partners, Malek Spinning Mills, Rahim Textiles and Somokal Newspaper


The corporate headquarters of Knit Asia is envisioned as an iconic emblem for Tejgaon commercial zone. The eighteen storied commercial tower also houses rentable office spaces overlooking the industrial character of Tejgaon.

To create a unique identity and emphasize on the soaring high-rise, the building is foreshadowed by a juxtaposed glazing plane that creates a grand and inviting entry into the premises. This design reflects state of art construction material and technology that consolidates the presence of elite clientele such as that of Hejaj Corporation.




















Stepped landscape at the forecourt allows for an advantageous setback enjoyable by both the users of the building and surrounding neigborhood.





Entrance lobby





Terrace





Terrace





Photographs by Apurbo Hussain, Faruque Abdullah Shawon and Mushda Ali

*Construction work starts at Canyon Tower, Uttara*

8 storied office/retail building with 3 levels for parking











*Bank Asia Corporate HQ rising at Kazi Nazrul Islam Ave (as of Feb 2018)*











*Mika Cornerstone, Uttara*

14 storied office/retail building with 3 underground levels for 30 car parking and rooftop solar panels

Tenants include: Mika Group head office, Mika Securities, Dong Bang Group, BRAC Bank, Mahmud Fabrics and Finishing, William E. Connor & Associates, etc

Located in Sector-6, Uttara, the building rises from a corner plot with the Dhaka-Mymensingh Highway on its west and a secondary road on its north. A significant location, being on the path in and out of the city, the client desired a commercial building that would make a bold architectural statement.

The concept derived from overlapping two squares, where the concrete form remains aligned with the cardinal orientations, and the glass form is twisted within to jut out a corner towards the west. This orientation creates a chunk of usable workspace with a view of the city by creating a façade tangentially to the north-west.

The orientation of the two forms created a deep niche that shades the west façade from heat and glare, while a screen of aluminum louvers supported with steel frame structure provides appropriate shading. Site characteristics and context inferred the placement of the core to ensure optimal workspaces.


----------



## Bilal9

Underwater Tunnel Project Animation for Chittagong city (under Karnaphuli river). The huge tunnel borer has been completed in China and is being shipped to Bangladesh, I have seen images.






-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Video update of Dhaka Metro Line 6 construction...






Office Interiors.

*Osiris Group, South Breeze Center, Banani*




































*BRAC EPL Investments Head Office, Concord Baksh Tower, Gulshan-2 *




































*More parks under renovation for Jolshobuje Dhaka initiative*





Golapbagh Playground





Kalabagan Park and Lake

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bilal9

*Borak Mehnur, Kemal Ataturk Ave, Banani (fully complete)*

20 storied building with 2178-7186 sq. ft. units and 5 levels for underground parking






*BTI Landmark,Gulshan*






*Eastern Bank HQ and Rangs FC Enclave,Gulshan*






*Simple Tree and Twisting Tower,Banani*






Renovation of DCC market at Gulshan 2 with new *Public Square*














*BSMMU Convention Center Phase 1,Ramna*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

Deserted Dhaka on Eid Holidays

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Some images someone took on an evening stroll in Gulshan...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

Low resolution images...sorry

Gulshan










Motijheel














Hatirjheel





Hatirjheel dancing water fountain show (like in Las Vegas)





Gulshan again

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

Gulshan




































New Lakeside Multistory Mosque in Gulshan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

*BSMMU Convention Center Phase 1,Ramna*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

*Uttara Third Phase Govt Apartments ready for handover*


----------



## Bilal9

*Shanta The Serenity, Rd 79, Gulshan-2*


----------



## Bilal9

*EHL The Statesman, Rd 84, Gulshan-2*


----------



## Bilal9

*Bay's Westlake, Gulshan (updated design)*\

13 storied apartment building with 4500-9000 sq. ft. units






*Bay's Nilufar, Baridhara (updated design)*

9 storied apartment building with 3700 sq. ft. units, gym, rooftop garden and rooftop pool


----------



## Bilal9

*Sheraton, Banani*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Dhaka Khulna via Mongla Six Lane Highway

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

*Recently renovated Royal Park Residence (Boutique Hotel), Banani*





Lobby





Restaurant





Seating Area





Gym





Swimming Pool





Meeting Room





Rooftop Restaurant


----------



## Bilal9

*MG Sam Center, Mohakhali by Mohammadi Group*

Details: 

-300 ft 20 storied tower with 6627 sq. ft. built up space occupying 60% of land
-Cafe at ground floor
-3 levels for parking for 84 cars, waiting lounge and washrooms
-Architect: Kashef Chowdhury / URBANA
-Expected Handover: July 2020












Office space (small)





Office space (large)





Double height lobby, and cafe





Reception desk





Tower at night


----------



## Bilal9

New foodie joints in Dhaka...some pricey, some not....

*Izakaya, Green Rowshanara Tower, Dhanmondi*

A new Japanese fusion restaurant by Dekko Group









































*Pinewood Cafe, Dhanmondi*



































Pizza Sandwich + Chips





Beef Lasagna





Chicken Milanese





Grilled Chicken Salad


----------



## Bilal9

*Emerald Bakery, Sector 7, Uttara*

*Also available at Thai Emerald and Chef's Table Food Court






















*Butter - The Bakery and Coffeehouse, FR Tower, Banani*


----------



## Bilal9

*Tuscany, Banani*










NY Cheesecake





Chocolate Cake










Wild Forest Cake





Pretzel Bread











*
Carver's Deli & Smokehouse, Gulshan-2 (This is pretty authentic as an American Bistro)*









Greek Salad





Steak, Salad and Baked Potatoes





Pasta





French Onion Soup

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

*The Chess BD, Khilgaon*





















*Bella Italia, Gulshan-1 (relocated to Rangs FC Enclave)*






*Yue Kee Central, Green Rowshnara Tower, Dhanmondi*





















Dhaka Metro Progress as of August 15

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

*18 Degree Rooftop Restaurant, Dhanmondi*


----------



## Bilal9

*Jete Chao (Ride-sharing/Hailing app) Head Office, Taj Casilina, Gulshan-1*





















*JICA, Bay's Galleria, Gulshan-1*


----------



## Bilal9

*New Asia Group Head Office at Tower 117, Tejgaon I/A*






Conference Room





Cafeteria





Reception and Meeting Area





Typical Floor Office Space





Typical Floor Office Space





Typical Floor Office Space





Director's Lounge, Meeting and Conference Floor





Director's Lounge, Meeting and Conference Floor





Director's Lounge, Meeting and Conference Floor





Director's Lounge, Meeting and Conference Floor





Director's Lounge, Meeting and Conference Floor





Director's Lounge, Meeting and Conference Floor






*Osiris Group, South Breeze Center, Banani*


----------



## Bilal9

*BRAC EPL Investments Head Office, Concord Baksh Tower, Gulshan-2 *




































*Office Suites (co-working space), Concord Colloseum, Banani*








































__________________


----------



## Bilal9

*Ranks FC Properties Head Office @ Atlas Rangs Plaza Chittagong*


----------



## Bilal9

*Proposal of Mohakhali Underpass (Animation)*
*



*
Comprehensive detailed Video on Dhaka Metro Rail


----------



## Bilal9

*Renovated Ruposhi Bangla hotel ready to reemerge as InterContinental Dhaka*






The five-star Ruposhi Bangla hotel is finally reemerging as InterContinental Dhaka after four years of closure for renovation.

Its commercial operations will start one month from inauguration by Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina on Sept 13.

The civil aviation and tourism ministry informed the parliamentary standing committee on the ministry about the progress on the renovation of the hotel at a meeting on Monday.

The hotel will run experimentally for a month after the inauguration, Committee Chairman Faruk Khan MP told the media after the meeting.

Bangladesh Services Ltd, currently running the around six-decade old hotel, struck a deal in 2012 with InterContinental Hotel Group, which was in charge of the hotel from 1966 to 1983, so that the group can return to its management.

The renovation work started in September, 2014.

Before Bangladesh Services Ltd took charge in April, 2011, Sheraton managed the hotel for 28 years.

The hotel on Minto Road, since its inception in 1962, has been a witness to many historical events that shaped the nation.

Its structure was enlarged in 1981 and more features were added over the years.

File Photo File Photo Global hotel management companies have been advising that it be upgraded to international five-star standards.

Ruposhi Bangla had 272 guest rooms of various kinds ranging from 24 to 26 square metres.

But they were to be enlarged in line with international five-star standards which will bring down the number of rooms to 230, officials said.

The furnishing was also supposed to be upgraded along with the swimming pool and fitness centre.

The renovation had been scheduled to end in January, 2016 in line with the deal but the deadline was extended several times later.

The estimated cost of the renovation was between Tk 4.3 billion and Tk 4.5 billion.

Chinese firm Norinco International and Bangladesh’s Charuta Private Limited got the renovation contract.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Homo Sapiens

Bilal9 said:


> *Renovated Ruposhi Bangla hotel ready to reemerge as InterContinental Dhaka*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The five-star Ruposhi Bangla hotel is finally reemerging as InterContinental Dhaka after four years of closure for renovation.
> 
> Its commercial operations will start one month from inauguration by Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina on Sept 13.
> 
> The civil aviation and tourism ministry informed the parliamentary standing committee on the ministry about the progress on the renovation of the hotel at a meeting on Monday.
> 
> The hotel will run experimentally for a month after the inauguration, Committee Chairman Faruk Khan MP told the media after the meeting.
> 
> Bangladesh Services Ltd, currently running the around six-decade old hotel, struck a deal in 2012 with InterContinental Hotel Group, which was in charge of the hotel from 1966 to 1983, so that the group can return to its management.
> 
> The renovation work started in September, 2014.
> 
> Before Bangladesh Services Ltd took charge in April, 2011, Sheraton managed the hotel for 28 years.
> 
> The hotel on Minto Road, since its inception in 1962, has been a witness to many historical events that shaped the nation.
> 
> Its structure was enlarged in 1981 and more features were added over the years.
> 
> File Photo File Photo Global hotel management companies have been advising that it be upgraded to international five-star standards.
> 
> Ruposhi Bangla had 272 guest rooms of various kinds ranging from 24 to 26 square metres.
> 
> But they were to be enlarged in line with international five-star standards which will bring down the number of rooms to 230, officials said.
> 
> The furnishing was also supposed to be upgraded along with the swimming pool and fitness centre.
> 
> The renovation had been scheduled to end in January, 2016 in line with the deal but the deadline was extended several times later.
> 
> The estimated cost of the renovation was between Tk 4.3 billion and Tk 4.5 billion.
> 
> Chinese firm Norinco International and Bangladesh’s Charuta Private Limited got the renovation contract.



Very glad to see our oldest 5 star hotel re-emerged in a new and elegant looks. Dhaka InterContinental hotel has a unique place in our history of independence struggle.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Homo Sapiens said:


> Very glad to see our oldest 5 star hotel re-emerged in a new and elegant looks. Dhaka InterContinental hotel has a unique place in our history of independence struggle.



Vive La Différence...

This is around 1970, with Westerner sunbathers on the lawn...





And this is around 1972/3 with the Dhaka elite's chariots parked out front. That black one is a 1967 MBZ 230S or SE, followed by a 1967 Dodge Dart 260 and various Toyota Coronas and Datsun Bluebirds in the back...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## KAMDEV

Very nice developmental work .keep it up.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bilal9

Recent residential projects in the execution phase by Rangs Real Estate,

Rangs Marc Residence





Rangs Hai Residence





Rangs Ulania

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KAMDEV

Bilal9 said:


> Recent residential projects in the execution phase by Rangs Real Estate,
> 
> Rangs Marc Residence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rangs Hai Residence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rangs Ulania



Well done

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

Deserted Dhaka Downtown area (Motijheel) last Eid...






Dhaka street foods Jhalmoory





Some other Bangladeshi specialties making up a memorable meal, 

Fish Curry





Beef Roast (Jhal Fraizee)





Chicken Murighant





Banana Plantains Kofta





Shrimp Malai Curry





Mustard Hilsa





Fish Paste kebab from Cheetal fish (Muitha)





Chum chum as dessert





Mishti Doi (Sweetened creamy yogurt)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

Juliet Sierra a.k.a 'Bangladesh 085' a.k.a 'The Aakashbeena' making its first appearance at Changi. It is taxiing to fly off to DAC in this image taken on late Sept. 6.


----------



## Bilal9

*Rangs Lake Placid, Gulshan-2*

13 storied apartment building with 3555 sq. ft. units, rooftop swimming pool and garden, community patio, lake-facing terraces, gym, floor-to-ceiling windows and two levels for underground parking for 28 cars with car lift


























*Eastern Avenue Residences (formerly Scholastica Campus), Gulshan Avenue, Gulshan-2 North*

15 storied apartment building with 3 levels for underground parking, swimming pool, water features, gym, library, cinema theater, solar panels and rainwater harvesting


























*Meghna Residence, Baridhara*

12 storied apartment building


----------



## SBUS-CXK

Bilal9 said:


> Deserted Dhaka Downtown area (Motijheel) last Eid...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dhaka street foods Jhalmoory
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some other Bangladeshi specialties making up a memorable meal,
> 
> Fish Curry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beef Roast (Jhal Fraizee)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chicken Murighant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Banana Plantains Kofta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shrimp Malai Curry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mustard Hilsa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fish Paste kebab from Cheetal fish (Muitha)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chum chum as dessert
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mishti Doi (Sweetened creamy yogurt)


looks very good.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

*IDS Abiana, Baridhara (Industrial style townhouse typical of Dhaka's newer neighborhoods)*
























































*Formula A-21, Gulshan*





















*Simpletree Ayesha, Rd 21, Banani*

15 storied apartment building with 2 levels for underground parking

Aesthetics can be created in a variety of ways. Exposed structural elements and visible stair element when thoughtfully expressed in a building can impart aesthetics and the project intends to do just that. Simpletree Ayesha soars amidst an extensive setback of landscaped green, allowing a successive buffering from the crowded surroundings of Banani 21.

Contrasting planes of brick and concrete interlock each other in harmony, and successively create a bold representation of residential architecture. The careful consideration of creating the most comfortable internal environment for living, makes it more than just another place to live. The apartment is designed to explore the joy in living at home.





Front





Lawn





Reception





Lawn





Stairwell


----------



## Bilal9

Now governmental projects in (of all places) Khulna. Good taste wins! But in Khulna's favor, it is a very clean city as we have seen in other images before...

*Khulna Divisional Commissioner Headquarter*












One more Dhaka Office Interior project...ACI HQ.

*ACI Head Office, ACI Center, Tejgaon I/A*


----------



## Bilal9

*Ranks FC Properties Head Office, Agrabad Commercial Area, Chittagong*




































*Simpletree Thikana, Rd 138, Gulshan-1*

Simpletree Thikana comprises of two building units. A double unit per floor building, Thikana 2A and a single unit per floor structure, Thikana 2B. The two buildings are however placed in a single compound contained within the overall site. Building is placed aligned to south-western boundary to have free landscaped forecourt at the north main street.

Service core is positioned to in the best strategic placement while the two wings/flats are strategically configured to create the green front of a rectangular size. The units are laid asymmetrically to reflect proper response to climate and site context.

The architectural expression is defined by planes of concrete that shifts in its vertical journey. The inner layer of brick has intricate details that would reflect natural light wonderfully. The multiple layers would encourage interplay of light and shade.

All images courtesy Jason Kazi


----------



## Bilal9

*Supreme Court Residences, Kakrail*

25 storied apartment building



















































*Bangabandhu satellite ground control station*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

*Rupayan Swapno Niloy, Siddheswari*
































--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

New Dash-8 Q400 bird for Biman's regional and domestic flights





*Chittagong Outer Ring Road to open to traffic by Dec*

Salamat Ullah






Chattogram Development Authority (CDA) is going to open the under-construction ‘Chattogram City Outer Ring Road’, first of its kind, for traffic movement by December this year to ease gridlock in the port city.

Sources in the CDA said pressure of traffic will increase several times in the city after starting construction works of the 16.5-kilometre elevated expressway from Lalkhan Bazar to Chittagong Shah Amanat International Airport.

Construction works of the ‘Outer Ring Road’ is now going on in full swing to open it by the time, said CDA officials involved with the project.
However, other works of the much-awaited project will be carried out gradually within June next year.

The road primarily will be made fit for traffic movement. Then it will be developed as per project plan, they said.

Mentionable, development of a five-Km long tourist spot is a most important component of the coastal road cum embankment construction project.

The tourist spot will be developed with all modern facilities from the existing Patenga Sea Beach to five kilometers of the total 17km-long road project.

Walkway, sitting arrangement, kid’s zone, four jetties for sea cruise, car parking and toilet facilities will feature the tourist spot on the bank of the Bay of Bengal. 

With the aim to give an eye-catching look at the tourist spot, the shops that developed earlier obstructing the eye-view at the beach have already been evicted.
The traders were also compensated and rehabilitated at the new spot.

While visiting the project site on Monday, this correspondent noticed that massive earthworks of the road and embankment had been going on marking a progress of over 70 percent of the project.

CDA has been constructing the 17Km long and 90-foot wide four-lane road on the existing coastal embankment stretching from Patenga to Faujdarhat area under the project.

The project aimed at protecting the Chattogram city from flood and tidal surge through strengthening the coastal embankment, easing traffic congestion through bypassing the heavy vehicles from the city and encouraging trade, industry, tourism and foreign investment through development of the areas.

Starting construction work of the project involving around Tk 2,500 crore in April in 2015, CDA has been strengthening the coastal embankment and raising its height from existing 20-23 feet to 30 feet above the mean sea level to save the coastal areas from natural calamities.

The works which are now going on include constructions of pavement from chainage 3km to 12km, flyover in Sagorika area, three sluice gates, and sitting deck slab on three bridges at 5km, 11Km and 14km.

Works of embankment filling from chainage 12Km to 15.2Km is at the ending stage, they said. 

Moreover, constructions of slope protection from chainage 5.6Km to 12Km, sheet pile driving for the wave deflected wall within 5.50km and casting of the three bridges after piling works, pile cap and pier cap construction have already been completed. 

CDA is also taking care of some other issues during construction of the ring road to be connected with approach road of the under construction Karnaphuli tunnel.

Contacted, the Project Director (PD) Engineer Kazi Hasan Bin Shams told the daily sun that one-layer carpeting of around five kilometer road stretching from Halishahar to EPZ areas was completed. 

He hoped that they will be able to open the road for traffic movement by December this year.

The PD informed that south Chattogram-bound vehicles from Dhaka and other parts of the Country will enter the ‘Outer Ring Road’ through Faujdarhat area.

The vehicles will reach the mouth of the under-construction tunnel through the road and cross the tunnel beneath the river Karnaphuli to reach the South Chattogram, said Hasan, also superintendent engineer-1 of the CDA. 

Mentionable, the Executive Committee of the National Economic Council (ECNEC) approved the project with an estimated budget of Tk 856.29 crore on March 29 in 2011.

But, delayed start of implementation process and subsequent increase in land acquisition cost forced CDA to prepare revised DPP.

Of the total Tk 2,500 crore, Japan International Cooperation Agency (JICA) will provide Tk 706.03 crore, said the sources.

CDA is also implementing the 16.5-kilometre elevated expressway from Lalkhan Bazar intersection to airport to facilitate traffic movement in the city.

The ECNEC approved the Tk 3,250.84 crore mega project, first of its kind in Chattogram, on July 11 last year.

Source: Daily Sun

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Since the 1960's is hip again, time to re-open the Dhaka Intercontinental at Ramna! Lot of the original fixtures and detailed styling has been revived. 

















































































*China exports largest tunneling machine to Bangladesh for Karnaphuli River tunnel*






By Zhu Dongjun –China’s largest self-developed tunneling machine will be exported to Bangladesh to assist with a river tunneling project, breaking the export monopoly of ultra-large tunneling equipment once held by developed countries.

The machine, with a diameter of 12.12 meters and length of 94 meters, weighs 2,200 tons. It will be used for opening a 3,500-meter road tunnel under Karnaphuli River, China’s largest project of its kind overseas.

The project is important in the construction of the Belt and Road Initiative, and a key component of the Bangladesh-China-India-Myanmar economic corridor. It is believed to play a significant role in improving the Asian highway network and boosting connectivity between Bangladesh and its neighboring countries.

The export of the machine produced by Tianhe Mechanical Equipment Manufacturing Co., Ltd based in east China’s Jiangsu province will break the monopoly of ultra-large tunneling equipment by developed countries in the exports.

The exports of ultra-large shield tunneling machines were previously dominated by Germany, Japan and some other developed countries. China’s progress means its capacity in design, research and development of the machines has taken the lead.

“The tunnel construction has been a dream for Bangladesh people,” said Kabir Ahmed, chief engineer of the Bangladesh Bridge Authority, adding that the project adopts Chinese standards in design.

Delivery of the machine in such a short time fully demonstrates the “China speed”, the engineer pointed out.

Currently, Tianhe is developing a tunneling machine with a diameter of 13.19 meters that will be used on Southeast Asia’s first high-speed railroad linking Indonesian capital Jakarta to Bandung. By then, the machine will be the largest one working on the construction of Asian railways.

As for the next step, China plans to challenge the world record of tunneling machines by building one with a diameter of 18 meters, the equivalent of a six-storey building.

Through 10 years of effort, China has shifted from following others to keeping pace and strive to lead the development of the tunnelling machines, said Yang Huayong, an academician of the Chinese Academy of Engineering.

Yang said that China’s self-developed tunneling machines now occupy over 80 percent of China’s newly-added market share.

The Belt and Road Initiative has enabled more than 10 countries including Israel, Singapore and Thailand to use China-made tunneling equipment, according to Yang.

Source: Mareeg
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Karnaphuli Tunnel Works*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

*American pizza chain Pizza Inn has 7 locations across the city and offers delivery services*

*Lalbagh:*











*Fish & Co opens Banani branch at Rd 11*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

*ACI Head Office, ACI Center, Tejgaon I/A*









































*Masafi Group, Paltan*



































_

*Mirpur DOHS Shopping Complex*


----------



## Bilal9

*Rangpur Cricket Stadium to be Redeveloped*

50-acre space with space for 40,000 spectators















__________________


----------



## Bilal9

*Navana Belgravia, Gulshan-2 North*

10 storied apartment building with 3268-6835 sq ft. units, private and common swimming pools, gym, community hall, 2 levels for underground parking and standby generator






*Navana Ascension, Gulshan-2 North*

9 storied apartment building with 3080 sq. ft. units and 1 level for underground parking






*Navana Unnamed Condominium Project, Mohammadpur*

13 storied with 3 levels for underground parking






*Navana Nasrin Casabella, Gulshan North Avenue*


14 storied mixed use building with 2 levels for underground parking


























*Navana Ellsworth, Banani*

13 storied apartment building with 2 levels for underground parking and 2460 sq. ft. units






*Navana Lilium Memoirs, Baridhara*

10 storied apartment building with 2 levels for underground parking






Navana Kisholoy, Gulshan-2

10 storied apartment building with 2 levels for underground parking and 3669 sq. ft. units


----------



## Bilal9

Payra Thermal Power Project, part of Payra port complex, is a proposed 1,320 megawatt coal-fired power station to be built in Kalapara, barely started late last year.

The plant will consist of two units, each with a capacity of 660 MW. The estimated cost is around US$1.56 billion. The plant will be built on an area of 397-hectares. 

The first unit will come into Commercial operation on 30th April 2019.







This is Matarbari 1200 Megawatt Ultra super critical coal-based Power station and deep sea port project, completion by 2023.






PHP Family have started its Automobile Assembling Unit in 2016 under the name of PHP Automobiles Limited. In 2017 it started importing parts of Proton Preve car as Complete Knock Down [CKD] kits. In cooperation with the world renowned car manufacturer 'PROTON', PHP Automobiles Ltd. is now assembling around 800 parts at their own factory at Chittagong and producing PROTON Preve & Proton SAGA brand car for the country. The factory is well equipped for the assembling processes namely; Engine Assembly, Gear Box, Front & Rear Axle, Front & Rear Suspension, Front & Rear Windshield, Door Assembly, Front Module, Steering System, Exhaust System, Electrical Wiring Harness, Instrument Panel, Bumper, Wheel & Fuel System etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Couple of places in Midtown Dhaka to satisfy your sweet tooth cravings...

*Edith, Banani*




































*Gelatissimo, Bashundhara*


----------



## Bilal9

*representational image of a similar Surbana Jurong project*

The Surbana Jurong team in Bangladesh has been engaged to provide Concept and Detail Design services for a 53-acre Ultra Luxury Residential Development at Dhaka, Bangladesh. The scope of work includes Engineering Survey and Investigation Support, Concept and Detail Engineering Design.

The development, which includes a 9-hole practice golf course, covers a total built-up area of approximately 12 million sq ft. It will be a spectacle in Dhaka’s cityscape, consisting of 20 residential towers that are 25 to 35 storeys high, and five 40-storey towers – the first of its kind in Bangladesh. The towers will be connected by three levels of elevated gardens.

This is Surbana Jurong’s first major urban project since the establishment of its branch office at Dhaka in January 2018, with the uniqueness of the Vision Concept master plan and strong client relations through SMEC, a member of the Surbana Jurong Group, being key contributors to the win.

The project duration is 20 months, with planned completion by April 2020.

Surbana Jurong is based and headquartered in Singapore.

Other SMEC projects in Bangladesh,


Dhaka-Ashulia and East-West Elevated Expressways
Padma Rail Link Project, Bangladesh

Dhaka Chittagong Expressway

Access Roads to Matarbari Power Project


----------



## Bilal9

*BTI Three, Rd 50, Gulshan-2*

17 storied apartment building with 7170-7373 sq. ft. units and 2 levels for parking with 3 spaces per unit (51 spaces total). This is reportedly the largest luxury apartments in Dhaka per square footage in each unit.











Featuring: large verandas and terraces, green boundary wall, lake-facing infinity lap pool and interconnected jacuzzi, pool deck, gym, changing rooms, three elevators (emergency for stretchers, passenger and cargo), trash chute, meet and greet hall, wi-fi zone and surround sound zone on first floor, outdoor BBQ area, children's play area, green area and water fountain, multipurpose hall, handicapped-friendly pedestrian entry, automated parking with keypad garage entry, fire staircase, air-conditioned drivers room, automated watering system for plants where possible, central water purification unit, power substation and 2 generators.































*Charuta Parampara, Khilkhet*

Exclusive gated luxury condominium community































Charubithi by Vitti Sthapati Brindo
*Gulshan-2*
14 storied luxury apartment building with 2 underground levels for parking


----------



## Bilal9

*Development of Bashundhara International Club, Dhaka for Bashundhara Group near 300 feet road of Bashundhara R/A, Dhaka.*

At present, Siam International Co., Ltd. is involved in developing Bashundhara International Club for Bashundhara Group which will definitely ensure the desired world class standard.

In collaboration with Fuengfu Landscape Design Thailand, Siam International Co., Ltd. is designated to provide Architectural Design, Structural Design, Interior and Landscape Design Service for Bashundhara International Club.

Location: Bashundhara Residential Area, Dhaka-1229, Bangladesh.
Area: Estimated total project area around 18 acres or 74000sq.m.

Facilities will include swimming pools, sauna, spa, golf course, event space, etc.































*Siam-Bangla Japan Mega City, Tongi*

The project is located at Kaliganj, very close to Dhaka city, near Tongi, only a driving distance of 20 minutes from the Dhaka International; Airport. The total area of land is 400 acres.

The master plan is to develop a wholly modern city with the combination of luxury accommodations, education, shopping, medical, sports and entertainment facilities which includes,

Land Development and Construction
Luxury Apartments and villas
International standard shopping mall
Fresh Market
Modern Hospital
Schools, Colleges and Universities
Amusement Park
Water Park
Health & Fitness Centre
Swimming Pools
Community Center
Cineplex
Sports Club with indoor and outdoor gaming facilities
Hotel, Motel
Fishing Lake
Boat Club
Mosque
Graveyard
Highway Bus Stoppage
Fuel Pump
Police Station









































*Prime Bank Tower, Gulshan Ave, Gulshan-2*
18 storied head office with 3 levels for underground parking






Design/architecture by DWM4 Architects


----------



## Bilal9

Another residential project by Vitti in Dhaka, 
*Jalalabad House*


----------



## Bilal9

*Project Description: 'SHAKUNI PUKUR' (Tank of Vultures)*
The Project “SHAKUNI PUKUR” is a visionary and unique urban and water retention project in the context of Bangladesh. Most of the main infrastructures from Madaripur (a tier four town) was built around the lake. In ancient times most towns in Bangladesh had a central square tank or lake as a meeting place within the town. Some Chittagong neighborhoods and Comilla town boasts ponds and tanks of this sort. This lake in Madaripur was in a vulnerable state by illegal encroachment and earth fill. For last several years, it had been facing the demand to address various urban facilities for city dwellers, such as recreation, leisure and urban breathing facilities. The project intends to provide an open space to city and restore the existing water body with the appropriate restoration of the environment as well as ensuring the recreation and amusement for all age group of city dwellers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

*bti introduces the first smart home in Bangladesh with the launch of The Platinum Collection
Posted on Oct 7, 2018 Category Events By Tasnia Tajin 





*
Building Technology & Ideas Ltd. (BTI) – a leading real estate company in the country launched a new category of product – The Platinum Collection at Hotel Lakeshore Banani in the capital city yesterday. This is the fifth category of product from the real estate company which aims to deliver super luxury real estate projects. The launching ceremony introduced the first Platinum Collection project – 'Three' in Gulshan 2. Mr. FR Khan – Managing Director of bti delivered the welcome speech.

The Platinum Collection project will introduce for the first time in Bangladesh real estate market, smart living concepts such as customized living space, remote control access of lights, fans, TV, besides enhanced home security features like automated garage shutter, fingerprint access door lock, as well as incorporate greenery throughout the building. Considered to be a highly luxurious project, it will have 14 single unit apartments overlooking the Gulshan Lake, each boasting over 7000 sft space, and will include 60 ft infinity lap pool besides many other luxury features.

The launching ceremony was also followed by a cultural program with the staging of popular drama “Kunjush” by drama artist group Lok Natto Dol. The event, jointly organized by bti and IPDC finance ltd, was attended by Mr. FR. Khan – Managing Director of bti, Md. Mahmudul Kabir – Executive Director, Md. Ariful Alam – Assistant General Manager, Md. Shamsul Amin – Executive Director – Customer Service Department from bti, besides others from IPDC.

*
Project shown below...

BTI Three, Rd 50, Gulshan-2*

17 storied apartment building with 7170-7373 sq. ft. units and 2 levels for parking with 3 spaces per unit (51 spaces total)











Featuring: large verandas and terraces, green boundary wall, lake-facing infinity lap pool and interconnected jacuzzi, pool deck, gym, changing rooms, three elevators (emergency for stretchers, passenger and cargo), trash chute, meet and greet hall, wi-fi zone and surround sound zone on first floor, outdoor BBQ area, children's play area, green area and water fountain, multipurpose hall, handicapped-friendly pedestrian entry, automated parking with keypad garage entry, fire staircase, air-conditioned drivers room, automated watering system for plants where possible, central water purification unit, power substation and 2 generators.


----------



## Bilal9

*Shanta Skymark, Gulshan Ave, Gulshan-1*

14 storied office building with 4 levels of underground parking (for 113 cars), 5811-10392 sq. ft. units, power substation, automated building management system, full power backup with generator, 2 fire stairs.

Designed by Ehsan Khan Architects






Some other commercial and residential projects by Shanta...

Regal





The Vantage





Alishaan



























El Tanin





A recent condo complex at Road: 141, Gulshan 1.

The Landing



























__ https://www.facebook.com/









__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## Bilal9

*New shots of Intercontinental Hotel Dhaka*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bilal9

Dhaka Boat Club, under construction near the Western flank of the Turag river, Uttara sector 15





Grameen Health Complex in Uttara sector 18

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

*Dhaka's (and Bangladesh) first wax figure museum, opening soon at Gulshan-1*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mage

Bilal9 said:


> *New shots of Intercontinental Hotel Dhaka*


Chalu hoise ekhono?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Mage said:


> Chalu hoise ekhono?



Ek mash agey officially hoisey. But there are still piecemeal renovation work continuing.

*PM inaugurates Hotel InterContinental Dhaka*
Tribune Desk

Published at 11:12 pm September 13th, 2018





Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina addresses the inauguration ceremony of the InterContinental Dhaka hotel in the capital's Shahbag on Thursday, September 13, 2018 PID

The Inter-Continental Dacca was first opened in 1962 as the first international five-star hotel in Bangladesh

Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina formally inaugurated the InterContinental Dhaka after completion of its four years of renovation work, on Thursday.

Bangladesh Services Limited (BSL), a state-run company, renovated the hotel at a cost of Tk620 crore. It is a historic hotel for many reasons and it has emerged with its old name, InterContinental Dhaka, reports UNB.

The Inter-Continental Dacca was first opened in 1962 as the first international five-star hotel in Bangladesh.

The renovation work was carried out under an agreement made between BSL and InterContinental Hotels Group (Asia Pacific) Pvt Ltd (IHG), on February 19, 2012.

According to the agreement, the InterContinental Hotels Group will run the hotel for 30 years.

Under the renovation project, each room has been widened to 40 square metres from the existing 26 square metres and the number of rooms has been brought down 231 from previous 272. Its dining hall and swimming pool have also been relocated apart from adding some new services.

The hotel hosted many important political events in the run-up to the independence of Bangladesh, including negotiations on the transfer of power after the 1970 elections.

During the Bangladesh Liberation War in 1971, it was declared a neutral zone by the International Red Cross. Many buildings in its surrounding neighbourhoods were targeted by the Pakistani military, including newspaper offices and university halls.

On the dark night of March 25, 1971, a host of international media journalists, including Mark Tali and SaimonDring of BBC, AnoldZaitlen and Clare Halingworth, Associated Press (AP) bureau chief of Pakistan, David Greenway, a reporter of the Washington Post, who were staying at the hotel, captured pictures of the brutal genocide risking their lives.The world was able to know about the barbarity taking place in the country through their photos.

The hotel’s other basic facilities for its guests include a minibar, an electronic safety deposit box; high speed internet connectivity; express check-in; business centre; Wi-Fi internet in all rooms, executive club lounge, business centre, meeting rooms and public areas; gift shops; fitness centre and swimming pool.

“The size of the meeting spaces has also been extended,” said Mohibul, who is also the chairman of Bangladesh Services Limited (BSL) which operates under the Civil Aviation and Tourism Ministry and owns the hotel.

He said one ballroom at the renovated hotel would now accommodate 1,000 people which istwice as much as the previous capacity.

The restaurants in the hotel now include all-day dining with buffet, lobby cafe, club bar, pool bar and restaurant and specialty restaurant.

Other features include a temperature-controlled swimming pool, gymnasium, steam room, sauna and spa treatment rooms.

Since its inception in 1962, the five-star hotel has been known by many names such as “InterContinental Dhaka,” “Hotel Sheraton” and “Ruposhi Bangla.” The hotel is now getting back its previous InterContinental name.

Sheraton had taken responsibility of the hotel’s management from InterContinental in 1987. In 2011, the hotel came to be known as Ruposhi Bangla after Sheraton stopped operations and BSL took over.

Later, the British global hotel chain InterContinental Hotels Group (IHG) and BSL in 2013 signed an agreement to manage the property for 30 years. The renovation work began in 2014.


----------



## Bilal9



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

*Introducing ABC The Oasis at Ispahani Colony...*






The most prestigious gated condominium community in the capital city. It will consist of nine 14-storied condominium buildings with a total of 457 units ranging from 2050-2550 sq. ft. in size. All units will have 4 verandas facing multiple directions. There will be underground car parking for a total of 650 vehicles.







Overhead view





Master Plan





Community Gate





Pickup/dropoff zone

Community facilities will include:

Swimming pool
Men's fitness center
Women's fitness center
Billiard room
Squash court
Basketball court
Walking and jogging track
4 party halls in different buildings
Cafe
Bakery
Guest Suites
Outdoor Amphitheater
Movie Theater
Library
Seniors Lounge
All-Faith Prayer Hall
Children's Playground
Badminton Court
Toddler's Nursery
Activity Room
Mini-mart
Doctor's Office
24 Hour Pharmacy
Laundromat
Flower Shop
Hair Salon
Beauty Parlor
Business Center
Car Workshop
Water Reservoir

*Current status:*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

*UK's Body Shop opens outlet in Dhaka*






_From left, Russell De Chernatony, franchise account manager for South Asia at The Body Shop; Kanbar Hossein-Bor, acting British high commissioner to Bangladesh; and Shriti Malhotra, managing director of The Body Shop Bangladesh, open the first store of the British cosmetics brand in the country in the capital's Jamuna Future Park on Friday. The Body Shop_

Star Business Desk

Quest Holdings Bangladesh, the exclusive partner of The Body Shop in Bangladesh, has recently opened the first store of the British cosmetics brand in the capital's Jamuna Future Park.

Bangladesh is the 70th market of the brand, said The Body Shop in a press release yesterday.

Kanbar Hossein-Bor, acting British high commissioner to Bangladesh, attended the opening.

The outlet will offer the brand's products such as White Musk, Body Butter and the Vitamin E range, as well as new favourites Body Yogurts.

“We are very excited to bring The Body Shop to Bangladesh,” said Annie Chan, general manager for franchise at The Body Shop Asia-Pacific, in the statement.

“We are confident that our partner, Quest Holdings Bangladesh, will bring its local expertise and extensive retail knowledge to deliver our beautiful products and a great customer experience to our customers in this exciting and dynamic new market.”

Shriti Malhotra, managing director of The Body Shop Bangladesh, said, “Our customers in Bangladesh will be able to discover The Body Shop's amazing products and the power of beauty and rituals from around the world.”

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*A New Look for Gulshan-Banani-Baridhara Lake*






Gulshan-Banani-Baridhara Lake is decorated as aesthetic. Where the people of the city can get relief from traffic congestion - Pollution Meanwhile, the development of the communication system will be developed in the lake areas, flyover-overpass. The boat will run on the 16-kilometer river. But for that city will have to wait more than four years.

These changes are being brought under the Gulshan-Banani-Baridhara Lake development project. The project is implemented by the District Development Authority (RAJUK). Bangladesh Engineering University (BUET), a consulting firm of the project.

The project was adopted in 2010 for the development of Lake 299 acres of the lake in Gulshan-Banani-Baridhara. But the work started a couple of years ago. The initial expenditure was Tk 410 crore. Later, new projects were added to the project. The cost of the project has increased to 4.888 crores. The cost of land acquisition is about Tk 25 billion.

In the lake area on Saturday, it is seen that the lake has already started changing its appearance. Lake lake is now transparently scattered near the roads of Banani 18. Pavement is a green grass grown on two sides.

It can be seen that the excavation of about one and a half kilometer part of the Banani 11 Bridge from Banani graveyard of Lake ended. Water is transparent in this part of the lake. From number 11 bridge to Banani number 28, from Mohakhali Kaderia Mosque to Niketan Police Plaza and on the back of Banani Chairman Bari excavated from Nam flat to Karaul sluice. In areas where there is no excavation, the water is dirty, there is garbage in the garbage. The part of the lake that was excavated has been separated by soil dams.

Project Director Rajuk Executive Engineer Aminur Rahman said, the excavated parts of the lake were separated by dam for keeping the parts clean. He said, Gulshan Society will help clean the litter. 70 percent of the project has been lying in Gulshan, due to which they have made a deal with the organization. Banani and Baridhara Society will help the Gulshan Society in this work.





The area where the lake has started reforming, the water here is now transparent. On Saturday afternoon at the side of the road number 18. Photo: Tanvir Ahmed

Asked about this, the newly released general secretary of Gulshan Society, Omar Shahdat told Prothom Alo, the society will start work on the lake soon. The residents of the area will bear the cost. 

There will be a circular flyover in the lake area of the project, which is two and a half kilometer. This flyover will be made from the back of Gulshan Shooting Club to Niketan. There will be two more overpasses. There are nine bridges in different parts of the lake. These bridges will have a special lighting and luminaire feature.

The new structure will be constructed on the lake side for about five kilometers. Apart from this, the road will be constructed on the column without completing the lake, 5.60 km road will be constructed. Similarly, there will be about a 12 kilometers trailway on columns. Apart from this, there will be a walkway at 6.2 km on the lakeside. Under the project, this will be done to save the lake's boundary of 15 kilometers. In front of Karail slum, behind Gulshan Shooting Complex, the Gausul Azam Mosque will be adjacent to the amusement park. An Amphitheater will be constructed in front of the existing Karail slum after removing slum folks to appropriate housing.

There will be a 16-kilometer long waterway in the lake. Water taxis in addition to water buses will run at scheduled frequencies. From the Hatirjheel area of Moghbazar, and Gulshan United Hospital, one can go to Kalachandpur on the river. From the Hatirjheel to Banani graveyard, the water buses will also be available. In front of Hatirjheel in Magbazar, there will be four boat quays near Badar Sangglong, Gulshan-ghat, Kalachandpur and Banani-11 bridge. In total nine bridges are being constructed.

Asked about the communication system, Mizanur Rahman, Advisor and Project Consultant in the Civil Engineering Department of BUET , said to Prothom Alo , "Previously only the Gulshan lake development project. There was no communication system involved. After this, the ECNEC sought the opinion from us. He has been designed accordingly. This can be done to overcome the traffic jam in the whole area. Besides, if the project is implemented, the lake area will be more environmentally friendly and environment friendly. "

RAJUK Chairman Abdur Rahman said, Gulshan-Banani-Baridhara Lake will be more pleasant and eye-catching than Hatirjheel. If all is well, the whole work will be completed within the next four years and the people of the city and the people from outside will get the benefit.

What features will be in the Lake:

• About 5.6 km road on Lakesides. 
• The 5.6 km road and about 12 kilometer walking trail will be built on columns. 
• 16 kilometer waterways 
• Walking distance of 6.2 km in Lakeside-path. 
• Three Parks, 1 Amphitheater. 
• 9 bridges 
• 2km long flyovers, two overpasses.

(Translated from a Bengali news report)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KAMDEV

Bilal9 said:


> Opening this thread to continue architectural and structural developments in Bangladesh...previous thread is here. We can watch how popular this thread is, then appeal to the Mods to have this thread made sticky.
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/midrise-architecture-in-dhaka-bangladesh.328351/page-39
> 
> @waz, @Horus and @WAJsal bhais if you can kindly merge these threads please. Many thanks in advance.
> 
> Guys please refrain from OT discussion - factual postings only please.
> 
> *National Housing Authority HQ Dhaka*
> 
> Location: Somewhere near Supreme Court Dhaka
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Images courtesy of Jason Kazi



Nice to see Bangladesh has established separate departments for development .


----------



## Bilal9

*Amaya's Saturday Brunch at Amari Dhaka has a lot to offer!*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Black_cats

Bilal9 said:


> *Amaya's Saturday Brunch at Amari Dhaka has a lot to offer!*



How much it cost?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Black_cats said:


> How much it cost?



*AMAYA FOOD GALLERY *
Amari Dhaka
Plot 47, Road 41
Gulshan 2
Dhaka, Bangladesh.
Tel: (88-02) 5505-9620, 0177-779-6555

BREAKFAST Buffet Taka 1600 per person + tax | LUNCH Buffet Taka 1999 + tax | DINNER 2500 + tax

*Sam's Paradise (Housing for Bangladesh Army Welfare Trust), Gulshan-2 North*


----------



## Bilal9

Walkways and Trailways around Gulshan Lake, sorry narration in Bengali only.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

*tjep. + vaastukalpa architects design brick and bamboo marketplace in rural bangladesh*

*tjep. has teamed up with vaastukalpa architects to complete a marketplace in rural Bangladesh, which integrates traditional stalls with educational and community facilities. located in the district of khulna, the ‘village super market’, or VSM, is the first in a series of projects that intend to help Bangladeshi villages modernize their infrastructure, while making local farmers better agricultural entrepreneurs.*

*




*

*all images courtesy of tjep.*

*the solidaridad VSM initiative has been developed in partnership with the dutch embassy in Bangladesh, who has has started implementing the sustainable agriculture, food security and linkages (SaFaL) program in the south west of the country. the program focuses on the rural communities of bagherhat, khulna, jessore, satkhira and narial, creating new social-marketplaces for thousands of small traders, families, and producers, and ensuring that produce meets international food standards.*






*daniel knoop, international program coordinator aquaculture at solidaridad, was responsible for contacting frank tjepkema, owner and creative director of tjep.. ‘I first came across frank tjepkema when he created this stand-out sustainable farming-entertainment concept ‘oogst’,’ says knoop. ‘I was intrigued how a designer approached topics like agricultural development and sustainable economics from a completely fresh angle.’*






*tjepkema worked closely with nazimuddin payel, principal of vaastukalpa architects, and Amsterdam-based architect rob van houten (o4Rb) in the conceptual development process. the design references the region’s traditional ‘arots’, small wooden huts used by local traders. ‘the market is organized along three main functions,’ explains tjepkema. ‘the market function along one axes (horticulture and aquaculture), the facilitating of social and educational functions for the local farmers along the other axes (retail and information center), and finally the surrounding tech village where food is processed and cooled using state of the art hardware.’*






*traditional artisanal skills have been highlighted throughout the scheme. ‘I wanted the ancient skill of red brick making to be featured proudly, using traditional techniques of delta-sourced red-kiln production combined with locally sourced bamboo,’ tjepkema says. ‘the result is an outstanding testament to the beauty of these long-established but often underused regional techniques.’*






*‘we were very excited to work for the village farmers as well as working with such a reputed designers such as tjep.,’ adds nazimuddin payel. ‘I can remember when we first met in Khulna, Bangladesh, he was very much inspired by the architectural richness of Bengal and that was very inspiring for us too. we took the challenge to deal with many inherent dualities of the project not only in its functions but in the different culture of Bengal and dutch as well.’*










































*

*
*

*
*

*
*

*
*

*
*

*
*full article here*
*project info:*

*location:  tipna,dumuria, khulna and monirampur (under construction), jessore, Bangladesh  *

*architectural design:  tjep. and vaastukalpa architects limited*
*project consultant:  vaastukalpa architects limited*
*architectural design team:  MA frank tjepkema,  ar. s.m. nazimuddin payel,  ar. rob van houten , ar. sk. maruf hossain , ar. kaiser habib saikat*
*structural engineer:  dr. shamimuzzaman bosunia,  kishore kumar sikder*
*execution coordinator:  md moziball haque (solidaridad) , shakil anwar (solidaridad) , sk maruf hossain (vaastukalpa),  s.m. nasimuddin sohel (vaastukalpa)*
*civil contractor:  dimension engineers ltd.*
* tensile contractor:  ALM tensile membrane structure ltd.*
*photography:  mr. chandan , mr. afrina*

*total site area: 8,476 sqm (2 acre)*
*total built area:*
*arot (ground floor): 1,637 sqm*
*1st floor of central building: 385 sqm*
*tech village: 1,210 sqm*
*tea stall: 68 sqm*
* total: 3,300 sqm*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bilal9

*Beautification works ongoing at Uttara Third Phase Government Apartment Project*





















*Navana Lilium Memoirs, Baridhara*






*Navana Lake Breeze, Sector 11, Uttara*

9 storied apartment building






*Navana Emerald Park, Bashundhara*






*Navana Casa de Gemini, Baridhara*

Apartment building with 3522-3557 sq. ft. units and rooftop swimming pool

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Michael Corleone

Bilal9 said:


> *New shots of Intercontinental Hotel Dhaka*


Wowowowowowiwowowowowowow it’s beautiful

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

*Gazipur Hi-Tech Park rail station to be inaugurated in October*

Raihanul Islam Akand, Gazipur






The station is due to ease Bangabandhu Hi-Tech City commutes


A modern railway station, at Bangabandhu Hi-Tech City, will be inaugurated in Kaliakair, Gazipur.

According to railway sources, the station will be inaugurated this month.

This station will play an important role in facilitating commutes.Hi-Tech City’s authorities will primarily benefit from the additions, while as Hi-Tech City’s graduates and the company's officials will be able to travel as well. The train will also supply several important goods.

Railway Divisional Manager (Pakshi) Nazmul Islam told the Dhaka Tribune: "The Kaliakair i-tech railway station will be inaugurated this month. All preparations by Bangladesh Railway are complete.

“There will also be a special train for the hi-tech park. Everything will be implemented, gradually, here, in the future—to keep development activities dynamic.

“Bangladesh Railway has yet to make any decisions on whether all trains will stop here.”

He said regular passengers can also travel through this station—in addition to those who are interested in hi-tech. A prominent government official will inaugurate this station.

According to railway authority sources, the construction of the station, at a cost of over Tk48.5 crores, near the hi-tech park, has ended. A modern rail station, station building, and advanced signaling system have been built.

Designated Officer Engineer of Hi-Tech Park Obaid Hossain said: "The Kaliakair rail station is mainly constructed so that passengers can travel faster to Hi-Tech City, from different places, without facing traffic congestion."

He said cargo trains will be available to transport Hi-Tech City’s goods.

According to Hi-Tech City authorities, the park has been established on 232 acres of land, in Goyalbathan area of Gazipur's Kaliakair, near the Dhaka-Tangail Highway.

A railway line has been constructed through the park to go to the northern part of the country—improving links to Dhaka.

Work to build the infrastructure – including administrative buildings and roads– of the park has begun; and the installation of technology-related equipment is ongoing.

The 232-acre land, of the largest hi-tech park in Bangladesh, has been divided into five blocks: The first block will have an administrative building, hospital, custom house, school-college, bank, and shopping mall; the second block will be residential; the third block will have an industrial area, convention centre, and hotel; the fourth block will have industrial area and helipad; and the fifth block will have industrial area and water treatment plant.

In the next 10 years, around 70,000 people will be employed by this hi-tech park. This project will play an important role in the need for a highly-powerful data centre— in order to improve the: efficiency, transparency, accountability, and service of work, through the use of information technology in public administration.

The implementation of these projects will increase the number of visitors to Bangabandhu Hi-Tech City.

Source: Dhaka Tribune


*Greenline Transport introduces Luxury MAN double-deckers on major Bangladeshi routes*








Michael Corleone said:


> Wowowowowowiwowowowowowow it’s beautiful



I concur. Very tastefully done with restraint and understated design....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

*Shanta The Canopus, Banani*

10 storied apartment building with 2772-5157 sq. ft. units, 2 levels of underground parking for 34 cars, reception and waiting lounge, management office, children's play area, community hall, water fountains, cloth drying space and fire stair
























































*Aalok House, Mirpur*

10 storied office building






*Union Tower, Apollo Hospital Rd, Bashundhara (directly across from ISD)*

14 storied commercial/office building with 4 levels for underground parking with 125 spaces, food court, helipad, sewerage treatment plant, water recycling system, central water purification system, rainwater harvesting and solar panels


----------



## Bilal9

*Chittagong, Bangladesh*
*












*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

*Royal Thai, Rd 11, Banani*














































*Fish and Co., Banani Rd 11*


----------



## Bilal9

*ABC General's Glory, Old DOHS, Banani*

7 storied building with 3700 sq. ft. units






*ABC Swapno Neer, Sector 3, Uttara*

13 storied apartment building with 2150 sq. ft. units






*ABC Kinaraa, Niketon*

9 storied building with 2025 sq. ft. units






*Architects recycle shipping containers into a breezy Dhaka home*
In Dhaka, Bangladesh, local architecture firm River & Rain transformed four shipping containers into a light-filled, three-story house spanning 134 square meters. Completed in 2017, the cargotecture dwelling doesn’t hide its shipping container roots yet manages to exude a welcoming and livable atmosphere through strategically cut openings, terraces that emphasize indoor-outdoor living and greenery that grows up, around and through the building. Recycled materials were also used throughout the home, which is named Escape Den after its tranquil setting on the outskirts of the city.



































Cox's Bazaar


----------



## Bilal9

__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## Bilal9

*Lotus Etang, Bay's 23 Tower, Gulshan-1*


----------



## Bilal9

*Nikunja House*


----------



## Bilal9

*J Residence, Baridhara*


----------



## Bilal9

Probably one of the most avant garde and eco-sensitive residential projects in Bangladesh in a while, *Vacation Home, Himchori, Cox's Bazar*


----------



## Bilal9




----------



## Bilal9

Mid-Dhaka Rush-Hour Gridlock.






Gulshan area





Airport Road





Public Hospital near Airport





Rajdhani Unnayan Kartripakkho Building (Raj-U-K or Dhaka Improvement Trust) in Dilkhusha Commercial Area.





All Images copyright MirzaZeehan

Hatirjheel










Pantha path (Sunset Way) area













Farmgate area





Hatirjheel Promenade near Karwan Bazaar

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bilal9

Spotted owlets (Athene Brama) in Ramna park, Dhaka's very own 'central park'.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bilal9

Kurmitola golf club

clubhouse

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bilal9

Banani Lake





United Hospital





Airport Road/Mirpur Interchange





Shantinagar





Panthapath and Kathalbagan - a dense central residential area





Typical road in Baridhara





Gulshan 2 at night





Banani Road 11





*E-Library | Faculty of Business Studies, University of Dhaka by SthaNiK*

Name: SthaNiK 
Location: Top floor of Faculty of Business Studies (Former NIPA Building), University of Dhaka
Client: Faculty of Business Studies, University of Dhaka 

In an attempt to cope up with the ever-changing nature of acquiring knowledge, initiative has been taken to improvise the Library of Faculty of Business Studies. SthaNiK Architectural Consultants designed this new intervention with a theme to hold the very essence of ‘contemporary’, which is deeply rooted to the core idea of the building itself, an architectural masterpiece by Ar. Muzharul Islam.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

*

architecture firm river & rain has repurposed parts of four shipping containers into escape den, a three-story residence in a quiet, secluded suburb of dhaka, bangladesh. comprised of a steel frame skeleton and the recycled containers, the house is completed with a series of large openings, terraces, and plenty of outdoor space that attribute a lightweight, refined feel to its otherwise bulky appearance.*

*



*
*photos courtesy of river & rain*

*evoking a rustic romanticism, river &rain‘s house stands solitary on a large piece of land in dhaka’s bashundhara residential area. the local architecture studio has developed the design with large openings and reflective surfaces, which allow the interior to make the most of the morning light and emit a dim glow at night. *

*



*

*escape den contains the kitchen and dinning area on the ground floor, while the living room and bedrooms are situated on the two upper levels. the three containers are connected via a set of stairs which also connects the house’s various decks and terraces. *

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*






*

*



*

























project info:

architecture office: river & rain

architecture team: Qazi fida islam, md abdul awwal, sumaiya shameem, mousumi kabir, irtefa iradat, abid khan

engineer: ruhul amin

location: bashundhara residential area, dhaka, bangladesh


----------



## Bilal9

*Landmark JKH Complex, Rd 54, Gulshan-2*

10 storied apartment building with 3844 sq. ft. units, rooftop infinity swimming pool and gym






*

Navana Midsummer's Dream, Gulshan-2 North*
15 storied apartment building 






*Interior shots of Franco-German Embassy, Baridhara*


























*South Breeze Square, Gulshan*





















*Baridhara*








































Gazipur to Uttara BRT project has commenced.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Construction of Metrorail from Uttara to Motijheel in full swing





















Heavy traffic congestion occurred in the Tejgaon area due to the Qawmi thanksgiving rally at Dhaka’s Suhrawardy Udyan on Sunday.





Khulna Railway Terminal almost completed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GHALIB

Bilal9 said:


> Opening this thread to continue architectural and structural developments in Bangladesh...previous thread is here. We can watch how popular this thread is, then appeal to the Mods to have this thread made sticky.
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/midrise-architecture-in-dhaka-bangladesh.328351/page-39
> 
> @waz, @Horus and @WAJsal bhais if you can kindly merge these threads please. Many thanks in advance.
> 
> Guys please refrain from OT discussion - factual postings only please.
> 
> *National Housing Authority HQ Dhaka*
> 
> Location: Somewhere near Supreme Court Dhaka
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Images courtesy of Jason Kazi


Very nice.


----------



## Bilal9

Here's another piece about foodie trends in Dhaka, 'Foodies’ Voice', featured by lifestyle magazine ICE Today.






This episode of 'Foodies’ Voice' features a foodie named Ifreet Taheea, who shares her feed known in social media as Iffybiffys. Iffybiffys actually started off as a recipe sharing platform back in 2014 but Ifreet was too shy to talk about it to her friends and family.





Photograph taken from Iffybiffys instagram

Later in 2017 when she moved to Dhaka and got exposed to the food scene here, iffybiffys got a revamp and turned into a feed where she would rant and gush about the diverse dishes she has from day to day.






Ifreet’s feed is filled with amazing photos and wholesome reviews.






This is from *Hui Legacy* - a local restaurant, I shouldn't say Chinese (But don't know whether to say Hunan, Cantonese or Nonya)





This one is from *YueKee Central, Dhanmondi*
Beef with Kangkong and Beef with Mahlak Sauce





Also at YKC, Wonthon in Red Oil, potstickers








Thai Green Curry at Chefstable.bd





Nutella-Banana-Oreo Crepe at Chefstable.bd





Glassnoodle Seafood Salad at Tao town





Sushi Spider roll at Kiyoshi (her review)

"Dhaka has become swarmed with Japanese restaurants and sushi is now even being served at places like Urban Void.

With sushi, it's all about details and Kiyoshi manages to master the art of it. The overall taste of this Spider roll was sweet with a hint of spice from the mayo, and also salty from the orange tobiko.

The roll is marked by the freshness of the tobiko, which burst beneath my teeth, as I bit through the layers of battered soft-shell crab, torched crab and other ingredients such as cucumber, avocado, and spicy mayonnaise, and sushi rice.

It is not to be forgotten that Kiyoshi serves fusion Japanese. So I'd highly recommend those who hate sushi to give them at least one try because the taste/smell of the fish is barely even there. This sushi tasted like luxury in mouth and honestly 4 pieces are enough to make you feel full."





.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

A few offerings and its mostly female clientele from Butlers Chocolate Café in Baridhara, Dhaka. Despite the name, they offer entrees too and not just sweet tooth items.

































Here's the Pasta au gratin from Butler's - extra cheesy pasta to make one extra happy, more than a helping for one person.


----------



## Bilal9




----------



## Bilal9

*Cafe Majlish, Dhanmondi*




































*DSCC, DNCC setting up 50 new bus stops*
Experts skeptical of their effectiveness in bringing discipline to Dhaka traffic






Helemul Alam
Two city corporations of Dhaka have started to set up 50 passenger-sheds at as many bus stops in the city, to bring the city's chaotic traffic under discipline.

Of them, 40 are being constructed in Dhaka South City Corporation (DSCC) areas while rest will be constructed in Dhaka North City Corporation (DNCC).

Joint commissioner (traffic-South) of DMP Mofizuddin Ahmed said they have identified 130 bus stops through a survey -- 70 in DSCC and 60 in DNCC. “We have already requested two city corporations to set up passenger sheds and to mark the designated areas,” he said.

“We have demarcated the areas at most of the 130 identified places and put up signboards, and work for rest of them are going on,” he said.

“We are going to set up 40 bus stops along with passenger sheds so that bus drivers keep their buses at designated places instead of taking and dropping passengers haphazardly,” said Rajib Khadem, executive engineer of DSCC. “We have already started construction work, and around 20 of them are in near completion stage.”


The cost of the project is around Tk 8 crore, he said.

Sub-assistant engineer of DNCC, Mohammad Mizanur Rahman, said they are constructing 10 passenger sheds and bus stops under a project of Clean Air and Sustainable Environment, eight of which have already been completed.

“We are going to put road marking, traffic signs and signposts at the bus stoppages,” said Mizanur. It will take around two weeks to complete the tender process and after that their work will start, he said.

Mizan said they could not take initiatives to set up more passenger sheds due to lack of land, but they are renovating 30 traffic police boxes at different points.

However, experts are not optimistic about the move, saying the situation cannot improve without bringing changes to the overall transport sector.

According to data of Accident Research Institute (ARI) of Bangladesh University of Engineering and Technology (Buet), 280 people were killed and 359 others sustained injuries in 267 road accidents in Dhaka in 2017. Of them, the number of pedestrians killed stood at 130 while the number of injured pedestrians was 26.

Until September of this year, Some 215 people were killed and 449 others injured in Dhaka; 85 of the deceased are pedestrians, while the number of injured pedestrians is 19.

Prof Shamsul Hoque of Buet's civil engineering department, an urban traffic expert, said bus bays and bus stops will not work if discipline in transport sector is not established. He said the initiative is good, but there is little chance of it functioning without fixing the fragmented ownership-based public transport system.

Shamsul said mass transit in Bangladesh is unorganised and problematic. At least five initiatives of setting up bus bays were taken in the last 25 years, but they all failed, he added.

Kazi Md Shifun Newaz, Assistant Professor of ARI, said drivers want to stop their buses on intersections, and passengers also want to get on a bus from there. This a major reason for indiscipline in the city's traffic, he said.

According to traffic rules, a bus must stop 100 metres away from an intersection, but they do not follow it, he said. Bus drivers also make parallel stoppages at the points, for which the space of road becomes narrower and creates traffic congestion, he added.

DMP, which is setting up and demarcating the bus stoppages in the city, will have to ensure that bus drivers stop their buses only at designated places, Shifun Newaz said, adding that passengers will also have to follow traffic rules.

Talking about the undisciplined behaviour of bus drivers, DMP Joint Commissioner Mofizuddin said they have filed many cases against the drivers who violated traffic rules, but did not get effective results so far. It will take time for the drivers to be habituated to following traffic rules, he added.

Source: Daily Star


----------



## Bilal9

*Keep and eye out for Bistro-E’s picture-perfect interiors*
ICE TODAY





_Antony Rahman praises the contemporary interiors of Bistro E_

_Photographs by Tutul Nesar_





Bistro-E, an establishment which caters exclusively to the upper echelon of Dhaka’s foodies, is a unique take on the usual Bistro restaurant format. It manages to be simultaneously cosy and opulent, presenting an air of luxurious comfort that is difficult to replicate.

Upon entering Bistro-E, one’s eyes are immediately drawn to the counter, which displays some of the restaurants’ fruits and drinks. A soothing green backdrop serves to emphasise the relaxing vibe of the establishment.
The main area is split into beautifully arranged dining tables and elegant European style sofa chairs for customers to unwind in. The stylish and classic looking floor is more than it appears; being a unique design from Bay research and testing lab not found anywhere else in Bangladesh, or possibly even the whole world.






The vibrant paintings work together with the soft lighting to immerse patrons in a sense of warmth and tranquillity. Bistro-E has an incredibly restful and calm feeling about it, exuding peaceful neutrality in every aspect of its appearance.

The arrangement of lounge chairs in soft hues, along with a delicately crafted bookshelf encourages visitors to indulge in some reading and relaxation. Comfortable booths line the walls, promoting an atmosphere of privacy that gels with the overall theme of the entire place.






The mood lighting of the overhead lamps subtly emphasises the gorgeous tables, which are custom made from butcher block and imported directly from Japan.

Smartly situated windows present a view of the hustle and bustle of Dhaka city from a relaxed vantage point, really highlighting the peaceful, quiet, ‘away from the crowd’ atmosphere that is already so pervasive in other aspects of the decor.

Bistro-E also boasts a separate space reserved for business meetings and private parties. An aura of sophistication and exclusivity permeate the room, heightened by the presence of tasteful artwork and the exquisite furniture. The colours of the dark furniture, light walls along with the paintings work together to present an aesthetically pleasing contrast.


----------



## Bilal9

If you are in Cox's Bazaar, you have a new foodie hangout to visit,

*Salt Bistro & Cafe, Niribili Orchid, Hotel Motel Zone*


----------



## Bilal9

'Glazed' is the numero uno place for sweet toothed gourmet donut connoisseurs in Dhaka and can hold its own against the likes of anything in the world - Krispy Kreme and Dunkins included. Now they're open in Jamuna Future Park Mall. The images below are of the Dhanmandi location.


----------



## M.R.9

Just for THe ELITE BloGS. Now for those people who sleep on FOOTPATH.


----------



## Bilal9

AIUB now has 30 acres of land in Kuril, Dhaka.












*Green University Permanent Campus at Purbachal American City*






*Apex opens 'South Asia's biggest' shoe store*









Star Business Desk
Apex yesterday opened what it says is the “biggest shoe store” in South Asia at Bashundhara City shopping mall in Dhaka.

Syed Manzur Elahi, chairman of the footwear maker, inaugurated the showroom which is said to provide high quality premium footwear to customers.

The 22,000 square feet store has been designed to enhance customer experience by assuring a state-of-the-art shopping atmosphere, the company said in a statement.

The store also serves as a diverse collection of over 2,300 shoes, sandals and accessories, including products of nine in-house and four international brands.

“Though we have launched the biggest shoe store in South Asia, it is just a start as we will continuously make improvements to ourselves to give our customers the ultimate shopping experience,” said Elahi.


Syed Nasim Manzur, managing director of Apex Footwear Ltd; Rajan Pillai, CEO, and Sudarshan Reddy, chief operating officer, were present.

Source: Daily Star

*Spicy Ramen Buffet Restaurant, Dhammondi*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

*Urban Forest, Banani*




































*

Three side-by-side towers by Shanta coming to Tejgaon I/A*

*Existing Shanta Western Tower, 186 Tejgaon I/A (14FL)*






*Shanta Forum, 188 Tejgaon I/A*

Status: Under construction commercial building - 21 stories with 3 levels of underground parking.






*Shanta Pinnacle, 190 Tejgaon I/A*

Status: Just approved commercial building - 40 stories with 5 levels of underground parking. No render available yet.

*Rupayan Swapnoniloy Condominiums, Siddheswari (current construction status)*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

*Manmo, Rd 113, Gulshan-2*

Contemporary Japanese & Chinese Fusion restaurant




































*Lean Nation Eats, Gulshan-1*










Mexican Chicken Lettuce Wraps










Salmon Poke Bowl











*Fryyay, FR Tower, KA Avenue, Banani*





Peri Peri Chicken





Korean Toasted Sandwich





Strips Dips





Loaded Seafood Fries





Loaded Macho Fries

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

*Hosne Aziz Villa, Hatirjheel Lakefront Apartments*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

*Jobike hits Dhaka streets*

The bicycle rental firm expands service after success in pilot schemes






Bicycle rental company Jobike yesterday rolled out its service in Dhaka, a year after its successful piloting in Cox's Bazar, as part of its plan to transform the two-wheelers as one of the main modes of transport in the congested city.

In Dhaka, the service will be provided in Mirpur DOHS with 50 bicycles on a pilot basis.

To rent a bicycle from Jobike, one has to download the mobile application and open an account. The app would show the nearby docks with available bikes. After entering the payment information a QR code will be provided, which needs to be scanned to unlock the bikes from the dock.

In Dhaka, for each minute the rider will be charged Tk 1, and the bicycles must be returned to the point where they were taken from.






Jobike has appointed some retail points around their service area, where riders can top-up their account balance and pay for their service.

The company is now working with mobile financial service provider bKash and within next one month customers will be able to pay through the platform.

After getting huge response in Cox's Bazar, the company rolled out commercial operations on the campus of two public universities: Jahangirnagar and Chittagong.

“We have received extraordinary responses from our customers in the three places, so we are now launching it in the capital,” said Mehedi Reza, founder and chief executive of Jobike.

Currently, 100 two-wheelers are running in Jahangirnagar University, 50 in Cox's Bazar, and another 50 in the University of Chittagong.

This week the start-up will add another 50 bikes in the University of Chittagong as the demand is very high, Reza said. “A few days ago, students chanted slogans demanding an increase in bike numbers.”

The company is also working to roll out the service in Bashundhara residential area within the next two months, said Reza, adding that there were also plans to cover Gulshan, Baridhara, Uttara and Dhanmondi.

As of now, the Internet of Things-based specially-designed bicycles are being used 3,000 times a day. The Jobike application has already been downloaded 35,000 times and it is increasing every day.

The company plans to cover major parts of the country within a year.

“This will help in building clean and smart cities in Bangladesh,” said Reza, also a former product operations manager at Alibaba Group, the world's largest online trading company.

With bicycles being an environment-friendly mode of transport, the rental service is very popular in large cities such as London, New York, Melbourne, Paris, Madrid, Copenhagen and Singapore.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

Going to use this thread to post a few things on food-blogging in Dhaka. As I have mentioned before, there is no dearth of excellent places for those wanting to try some culinary adventure, at every price level. Prices for even exotic menus have slowly settled down - and are now within reach of the middle class, as their palates get more adventurous as well. Prevention of food-borne illnesses and food preparation standards are rapidly improving as well, helped by overseas trained chefs transferring their skills to local ones. It would not be too much of a stretch to say Dhaka is probably one of the two/three top-level foodie destinations in South Asia.

Here's a post from one of the bloggers:

Spider roll at Kiyoshi





"Dhaka is swarming with Japanese restaurants and sushi is now being served even at places like Urban Void. 

With sushi, it's all about details and Kiyoshi manages to master the art. The overall taste of this Spider roll was sweet with a hint of spice from the mayo, and also salty from the orange tobiko. The roll is marked by the freshness of the tobiko, which burst beneath my teeth, as I bit through the layers of battered soft-shell crab, torched crab and other ingredients such as cucumber, avocado, and spicy mayonnaise, and sushi rice.

One cannot forget that Kiyoshi serves fusion Japanese. So I'd highly recommend those who hate sushi to give them at least one try because the taste/smell of the fish is barely even there. This sushi tasted like luxury in mouth and honestly 4 pieces are enough to make you feel full. "


----------



## Bilal9

*DNCC MARKET SQUARE,GULSHAN 2 (So old that open markets are NEW again!) *











*GULSHAN 1*










*
BORAK ZAHIR TOWER,KAWRANBAZAR*











*BARIDHARA LAKE PARK*











*Ultimate Fun Factory Entertainment Zone opens at Levels 14-18 of Bashundhara City*































Medium sized cruise liners doing cruises in the Sundarban Mangrove Forest






Metro Rail latest update...






Detailed Documentary on the various routes of Dhaka Metro. Must See! Sorry Bengali only.






Latest updates on the 1,320 megawatt *Payra *coal-fired power station in Patuakhali. Plant going online by August of this year. 






Interviews with the local folks...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

*Hilton,Westin and Hyatt,Gulshan*(pic taken from *Four Points by Sheraton*)








*Marriott,Gulshan
*


















*Intercontinental and Holiday Inn,Airport Road (this is right next to VGZR)
*


----------



## Bilal9



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Saiful Islam

Dhaka looks and feels different these days. Whole different ball game even 10 years ago.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

More images from the Intercontinental refurbishment. Every Paisa well spent! Sixty years old and still a ravishing classy beauty.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mage

Density of high rises in Dhaka amazes me..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bengal71

Bilal9 said:


> More images from the Intercontinental refurbishment. Every Paisa well spent! Sixty years old and still a ravishing classy beauty.




This hotel should have been made in to a museum, so much history of '71 in the hotel.



Bilal9 said:


> Pantha path (Sunset Way) area



Just a correction.

Pantha means traveler not sunset

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Bengal71 said:


> This hotel should have been made in to a museum, so much history of '71 in the hotel.
> 
> 
> 
> Just a correction.
> 
> Pantha means traveler not sunset



And right you are!

Godhuli and Pantha mix korey felsi.


----------



## Bilal9

Massive amount of construction on Gulshan Avenue.

Pallmall Tower






Concord Project





Gulshan Center Point












Syed Khokon's Autograph










Suvastu Tower






DNCC Market Square















Anabil Project





*Star Cineplex opens in Dhanmondi*






Arts & Entertainment Desk
A new branch of Star Cineplex, the first ever multiplex cinema hall in Bangladesh, will be inaugurated today at the Shimanto Square shopping complex in Dhanmondi.

The new cinema theatre will be launched through a grand event, which will be attended by Star Cineplex Chairman Mahboob Rahman, along with eminent media personalities, filmmakers, corporate personalities and journalists.

The Star Cineplex in Shimanto Square has three cinema halls equipped with Dolby sound system, silver screens, latest film screening technologies and world-class facilities.

The Star Cineplex team decided to expand their business and open a new branch in Dhanmondi after seeing the immense interest amongst film lovers in Dhaka.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

*MRT 6 Trains Under Construction in Japan*
















*Dhaka metro ‘no more a dream’ as rolling stock contract signed*
09 Aug 2017








BANGLADESH: The metro Line 6 rolling stock and depot contract was signed by project promoter Dhaka Mass Transit Co and a consortium of Kawasaki Heavy Industries and Mitsubishi Corp on August 6. ‘Metro rail is no more a dream, it is now a reality,’ said Minister of Road Transport & Bridges Obaidul Quader at the signing ceremony in the Pan-Pacific Sonargaon Hotel. 

Under the ¥40bn contract CP-08, Kawasaki will be responsible for project management and the design, manufacturing and commissioning of 24 six-car trainsets and major depot equipment. It will also train DMTC operations and maintenance staff, and supervise rolling stock maintenance. Mitsubishi will be responsible for commercial administration and supplying some depot equipment.

The cars will be 19·8 m long, 4·1 m high and 2 950 mm wide, with stainless steel bodies deigned for lightness and high durability. There will be internal and external CCTV cameras, and two sets of air-conditioning units per car.

Line 6 will run on a 19·9 km north–south elevated alignment from Uttara North to Motijheel, with 16 stations. Construction is being jointly financed by the government (25%) and a loan from Japan International Co-operation Agency (75%).

A groundbreaking ceremony for the viaduct and nine stations being built under contracts CP-03 and CP-04 was held on August 2. Trial operation is planned to start by the end of 2019, with the full service following by the end of 2020. 

Further metro lines are planned, and Kawasaki and Mitsubishi said they planned to work together to win future rolling stock orders.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

Well we have French Cuisine gracing the culinary scene in Dhaka nowadays.....

*La Vie en rose*

by ICE TODAY






*The Story*
Edith is a curious name for a cafe. At first you may be unsure how to pronounce it – is it Ee-dith? Is it Eh-dith? Ultimately it begs the question – who is Edith? I was initially of the assumption that it was a special lady friend of the owner’s, a young chemistry graduate turned foodtrepreneur named Arbab Musa. Upon inquiry I came to learn that it is in fact named after the famous French singer, Edith Piaf. The fact that she is the namesake of the restaurant is apparent as you walk through the door and hear her mellifluous voice singing you “Le Vie en Rose”. Commemorating Ms. Piaf and her contribution to French culture at Edith makes even more sense when you realise that you have now entered a cafe on Champs Elysees.






*The Ambiance*
Upon entering Edith, your mind will immediately be captivated by its chic vintage decor. It is as if you have just entered a French patisserie from the 1950’s. From the pastel walls to the wooden floors to the rustic doors, the chandeliers and even the music. Edith’s attempt to pay homage to timeless French elegance is truly praiseworthy. And the decor isn’t even the best part. If you walk towards the counter, you will be greeted by Edith’s whimsical and majestic creations- the assortment of baked goods that appeal to all the senses. The aesthetics of all the macaroons being organised according to colour and flavour particularly stands out.





Photographs by Tutul Nesar

*The Highlights*
Edith offers a varied range of teas and pastries, the most beautiful of which is the Rose & Roselle tea and most tempting of which are the chocolate profiteroles. The tea is a light pink, highly Instagrammable shade and carries a naturally sweet taste, all made possible by the rose hips and stevia leaves imported from China. A small pot is 280 BDT and large is 540 BDT. It comes with a tea light which keeps it warm throughout your stay.





Croque Madame

The choux pastry on the profiteroles is perfect, making the pastry a splendid little cloud of cream and dough. At 250 BDT they are a little hard on the wallet, but treat yourself sometimes. Among the pastries the Peanut Danube (170 BDT) is chocolate decadence on a plate. And of course, the macaroons at 100 BDT each are a must-try. These dainty treats will charm you with its vibrant hues and creamy fillings.






Pepper Caprese
The sandwiches at Edith are one of their strongest suits, all of which are made with a homemade brioche bread which contributes that tiniest bit of sweetness to the whole dish. The Croque Madame at 625 BDT comes with a fried egg and layers of yummy smoked chicken and cheese which makes for a filling meal. There is, however, something to be said about the fries that come with the sandwich. They are far from the skinny, insipid things that are served at other restaurants and have a rich, umami flavour. So when the server asks if you want salad or fries – you know what the answer is!

Verdict
There is a reason why Edith is the talk of the town at the moment. Both the ambience and the food items make for an experience unlike any place else. Simply put, Edith is a place which you must try out as soon as possible!

*Juneyna Kabir and Irfan Aziz explore the nuances of French cuisine at Edith

Source: ICE TODAY

*REVIEW: Best Steak in Dhaka?*



VIDEO URL: 




*REVIEW: Best Shawarma in Dhaka?*








*REVIEW: Tao Town | Pan Asian Cuisine*








---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Apex has launched the Biggest Shoe Store In South Asia






Apex has been one of the biggest and most reliable names when it comes to footwear in recent times. They have taken the next big step in their pursuit of providing premium footwear to valued customer. And by big, we mean literally. Apex has launched the Biggest Shoe Store In South Asia.











Located in Bashundhara City, the store has been designed in a way to maximize customer experience by implementing a state-of-the-art shopping atmosphere. Comprised of 22,500 square feet, the store is characterized by its contemporary and intricate architectural design. The store has been divided to separate segments, each highlighting the many sub-brands that fall under Apex namely – Venturini, Apex, Sprint, Maverick, Moochie, Nino Rossi, Sandra Rosa, Twinkler, Schoolsmart and Dr. Mauch.






The showroom boasts over 2300 diverse collection but what really sets it apart from other footwear stores is the fact that they have in-house footwear solutions to cater to the needs to customers with varying tastes. This is truly a revolutionary feature which has been unheard of before. The store also has a dedicated kid play area to keep the little ones pleased. Along with that, the customers can keep their favorite shoes in check with Apex’s very own shoe doctor at the Cobbler Station. All in all, this is will provide you with a shopping experience like never before!

Source: ICE TODAY

______________________________________________________________*

*US-Bangla Airlines *starts scheduled service from Dhaka and Chittagong to Chennai.

They are the first Bangladeshi airlines to link Chennai with cities in Bangladesh.

Flight Schedule:
Dhaka - Chennai
Flight No: BS205 Departure: 09.10 Arrival: 12.45
Days: SUN, TUE, THU
*Via Chattogram

Chennai - Dhaka
Flight No.: BS206 Departure: 13.30 Arrival: 18.00
Days: SUN, TUE, THU
*Via Chattogram

Chattogram - Chennai
Flight No.: BS205 Departure: 10.45 Arrival: 12.45
Days: SUN, TUE, THU

Chennai - Chattogram
Flight No.: BS206 Departure: 13.30 Arrival: 16.30
Days: SUN, TUE, THU

*Flight Starts from 31 March 2019*

For ticketing, dial 13605 or 09666713605 or
01777777800-806 or visit www.usbair.com

#Chennai #USBAIR #USBanglaAirlines


----------



## Bilal9

wrong thread.


----------



## Bilal9

*Doreen Vincita, Mirpur*

14 storied mixed use building with 142 apartments varying in size from 1283-3465 sq. ft., 2 underground levels for 140 car parking






*Doreen Purbachal Tower, Mohammadpur*

14 storied mixed use building with 18 apartments at 5000 sq. ft. each, 2 underground levels of parking with 30 resident parking spaces,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

*The dark nights are finally gone,
New LED Street Lights are being Installed All over Dhaka now.*


*Street lights BEFORE*





*Street lights NOW*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Forty years after Akku Chowdhury started Dolce Vita Gelato in Banani, we now have real Italian Gelato in town.


----------



## Bilal9




----------



## Bilal9

https://www.arch2o.com/touch-the-virtual-aiub/

Project by students of Design Studio V at AIUB........


----------



## Bilal9

*Baridhara Residential Area (Dhaka)*






























*

Gulshan 2 Circle (Dhaka)*


----------



## Bilal9

Some nice visualization, I must admit...

*Grameen Health Complex, Uttara Third Phase*































*Ruby's Blue South Water, Dhanmondi*

14 storied apartment building with 17 units at 3531-3475 sq. ft., 2 underground levels for parking, community hall and gym.









































*Bay's Kinara, Baridhara*

8 storied apartment building with 5200 sq. ft. units and rooftop leisure center

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

*Ventura Properties Upcoming Projects:*

*Ventura North Star, Gulshan-2 North*

12 storied apartment building with 3350 sq. ft. units, swimming pool, community hall, gym, private infinity pool in selected apartments and rooftop garden with BBQ zone
















*Ventura Sky Valley, Gulshan-1*

10 storied apartment building with 2270 sq. ft. units, lobby lounge, mezzanine with clubhouse facilities, swimming pool with deck, community hall and gym, urban garden with children's play area and sky garden with BBQ zone











*Ventura Buena Vista, Gulshan-1*

10 storied apartment building with 3950 sq. ft. units, lobby & lounge, children's lawn play area and sky garden






*Ventura Astrea, Sec 4, Uttara*

10 storied apartment building with 2100 sq. ft. units, park view from balcony, lobby and lounge and rooftop garden






*Ventura Water Woods, Sec 4, Uttara*

10 storied apartment building with 2100 sq. ft. units, lobby and lounge and rooftop garden






*Ventura South Parc, Gulshan-2*

13 storied apartment building with 3350 sq. ft. units, park view balconies, lobby and lounge, grand terrace on each floor and rooftop garden











*Ventura Riverstone, Sec 4, Uttara*

10 storied apartment building with 2350 sq. ft. units, grand entry reception & lobby, double height green terraces, roof garden and community hall






*Ventura Eden Roc, Gulshan-2 North*

10 storied apartment building with 3000 sq. ft. units, grand entrance lobby & lounge, sky garden with BBQ zone and multipurpose community hall


----------



## Bilal9

*Shanta Shwapnoneer, Bashundhara*

14 storied triple apartment building complex with 3 levels of underground parking, swimming pool, green lawn, etc.









































*Japan Park Homes, Bashundhara*

10 storied apartment building with 2410-4820 sq. ft. units, green lawn, rooftop community center, garden and drying space











*Nakshi Reflection, South Badda*

14 storied with 4 rooftop lap pools and Hatirjheel Lake view

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

*South Breeze Basera Breeze, Baridhara*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

Domino's, the world's leading pizza chain, is planning to introduce 30-minute pizza delivery service in Bangladesh within the next three months, in a development that can fuel competition in the country's restaurant scene.

“Domino's delivers pizza within 30 minutes all over the world,” said Hari S Bhartia, co-chairman of Jubilant FoodWorks, the master franchise holder of Domino's in India, Sri Lanka, Bangladesh and Nepal.

Jubilant teamed up with Golden Harvest QSR, a subsidiary of local Golden Harvest Agro Industries, to introduce Domino's to Bangladesh. It will have a 51 percent stake in the company Jubilant Golden Harvest and Golden Harvest the remaining 49 percent stake.

Bhartia, who is also the founder and co-chairman of India's $5 billion Jubilant Bhartia Group, sat down with The Daily Star for an interview on the eve of the inauguration of the first Domino's restaurant in Bangladesh.

The restaurant located in capital's Dhanmondi opened its doors on March 15.

With Domino's, the total number of American pizza chains that have set foot in Bangladesh comes to four.

“I think we are late in entering in Bangladesh as we were so focused on India. We should have come here earlier.”

The other brands that are already here have created a market for pizza and it is a blessing for pizza brands like Domino's.

“But Domino's has a very special proposition: we are very good at delivering.”

Food delivery is becoming very popular all over the world as people have lesser time to spend on preparing a meal at home due to the hum of modern life.

Quizzed about the part the infamous Dhaka traffic would play in maintaining Domino's 30-minute delivery timeframe, he said: “There is traffic everywhere in the world.”

Besides, Domino's offers the 30-minute timeframe to those areas that are within a certain radius of its stores.

“When there is traffic, we increase the density of stores.”

The company plans on setting up five restaurants in the first year of its operations by shelling out Tk 10-15 crore and focusing on accelerating growth after that.

Jubilant Golden Harvest has already set its sights on making Domino's the number one pizza brand in Bangladesh over the next five years.

Being one of the fastest growing economies in the world, Bangladesh offers great growth prospect, Bhartia said.

More importantly, the country has a very large population base, a sizeable youth population and a strong middle-class.

According to estimates of Jubilant, the fast food market in Bangladesh is growing at 13-15 percent every year. And pizza accounts for one-fourth of the market, which stands at Tk 1,000 crore.

“You can see the energy. When a country grows at 7 percent annually, this business has to grow at double digit,” said Bhartia, a chemical engineering graduate from the Indian Institute of Technology (IIT), Delhi.

Both India and Bangladesh have the opportunity to grow because of having a large local market.

“It's not about only exports. And in today's environment, when a lot of barriers of trade have emerged, having a large local market will give you protection.”

The key thing for Domino's in Bangladesh would be the affordability of its famed hand-tossed pies.

“You should make it as affordable as possible and give value to the customer so that they have pizza not once in two years but more often. And more people should try.”

The starting price of Domino's pizzas in Bangladesh is Tk 149. Most of the ingredients are sourced locally; those that are not available here would be brought in from abroad.

“But we would definitely like to develop a supplier base here. Even if something is not available, in the next five years the efforts will be to develop it locally.”

As part of Domino's charm offensive, it has also developed some local flavours such as spicy curried beef apart from the regular international flavours.

Most of the staff at Domino's restaurants would be hired locally and trained by foreign experts.

Bhartia, also a former president of the Confederation of Indian Industry, has been associated with India's Ministry of Human Resource Development.

“In India and so in Bangladesh, we need to build more occupational skills,” said Bhartia.

Jubilant FoodWorks, which also holds the franchise of Dunkin' Donuts in the four countries, is the market leader in pizza segment and with a network of 1,200 Domino's Pizza restaurants across 271 cities in India.

In 2018, Domino's surpassed Pizza Hut to become the largest pizza chain in the world. The company reported $12.20 billion in global sales for 2017, edging out the former titleholder that logged in $12.03 billion.

https://www.thedailystar.net/busines...livery-1717204


----------



## Bilal9

*Station 121, Gulshan-2*



























*----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Akij Uttaradhikar, Dhanmondi*

Designed by Volumezero Architects

Akij Uttaridhikar, the luxury residence is a eight storied building, manifestation of ideas and strength of coherent family of individuals. The architecture reveals an intimate layer of concrete enclosing a layer of brick and wood. The detailing of brick bonding and planes of concrete in consideration of both environmental and aesthetic values of the building, creating a grand impression. The outermost layer evolves into a skin and in turn becomes a shell responsive to elements. The spacious ground and mezzanine level contain most of the amenities, the ground swimming pool and open terrace garden at mezzanine level can be enjoyed by dwellers. The lavish family dining space of 40 people at first floor level with adequate family living facilities is a place of family gathering. Manicured roof garden, green landscape at ground and sixth floor enlivens the overall ambience. Photography by @Apurbo Hussain, F. M. Faruque Abdullah Shawon, Sakib Intisar Hossain




































------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Quick Quiz, which residential area in Dhaka? Hint: diplomatic area.






21 March, 2019 01:06:17 PM

*Shark-faced jet lands at Dhaka airport for the first time*
Independent Online Desk




A File Photo of Embraer E190-E2

As part of its tour around the region, World’s most efficient single aisle commercial jet Embraer’s E190-E2 arrived at Hazrat Shahjalal International Airport on Thursday morning. It is a modernized re-engined and redesigned version of the popular Embraer E190 commuter jet in wide use around major aviation markets like in the US. 

The test flight arrived here around 12:31 after flying from Indira Gandhi Int'l Airport in New Delhi, India for flying around one hour and 37 minutes, according to the flight chart.

Sporting a shark livery to represent the aircraft’s ‘profit hunter’ status, the aircraft will offer Embraer’s customers a closer look at the world’s quietest, cleanest and most efficient new-generation single-aisle aircraft.

“We are proud to bring this aircraft to the region for the second time to show the amazing capabilities of the E190-E2,” said Cesar Pereira, Asia Pacific Vice President, Embraer Commercial Aviation.

“The E190-E2 offers airlines the benefit of lower operating costs and is capable of achieving similar costs per seat of larger re-engined narrowbody aircraft, with significantly lower costs per trip. We have also received a lot of positive feedback about the aircraft performance, low fuel consumption, sleek and modern interior and low cabin noise and we are excited to show it to a wider audience.”

Delivered to its launch customer in April last year, and now operated by two airlines Norway’s Widerøe and Kazakhstan’s Air Astana, the E190-E2 has gained a reputation in the industry for having met all its milestones ahead of schedule, and with final specifications better than the originally expected.

The E-Jets E2’s value proposition in the Asia Pacific region is its ability to enable airlines to sustainably develop more routes secondary or tertiary cities. These are routes that can potentially bypass the major metro airports such as Manila, Jakarta, Bangkok, New Delhi and Mumbai which are heavily congested. This enables airlines to achieve sustainable growth without being constrained by infrastructure bottlenecks, while offering passengers improved services with more non-stop flights.

Embraer forecasts a demand for 10,550 new aircraft with up to 150 seats worldwide, worth USD 600 billion, over the next 20 years, more than 3,000 of which will origin from the Asia Pacific region, including China.

Embraer is the world’s leading manufacturer of commercial jets with up to 150 seats. The Company has 100 customers from all over the world operating the ERJ and the E-Jet families of aircraft. For the E-Jets program alone, Embraer has logged more than 1,800 orders and 1,400 deliveries, redefining the traditional concept of regional aircraft by operating across a range of business applications. The first-generation E-Jets are operated by 70 airlines in 50 countries. This includes all the mainline US carriers, KLM, Air France, Lufthansa, British Airways, Tianjin Airlines, China Southern Airlines, Japan Airlines and Mandarin Airlines.

The E-Jets E2 is the most efficient family of aircraft in the single-aisle market burning up to 10% less fuel than its direct competitor. The E190-E2 brings also more flexibility with maximum range of up to 5,300 km or about 1,000 km longer than the first-generation E190.

In January 2018, as the aircraft neared the end of its flight test campaign, final results showed that the aircraft is better than its original specification and even more efficient than other single aisle aircraft. In fuel consumption, the E190-E2 proved to be 1.3% better than originally expected, which represents a 17.3% improvement when compared to the first-generation E190. In terms of pilot transition, pilots of the first-generation E-Jets will need only 2.5 days of training and no full flight simulator to fly an E2.

Flight test results also confirmed the E190-E2 to be better than its original specification in takeoff performance in hot-and-high conditions as well as short field takeoff.

E190-E2 also becomes the aircraft with the longest maintenance intervals in the single aisle market with 10,000 flight hours for basic checks and no calendar limit in typical E-Jets utilization. This means additional 15 days of aircraft utilization in a period of ten years compared to the first-generation E-Jets.

Embraer is a global company headquartered in Brazil with businesses in commercial and executive aviation, defense & security. The company designs, develops, manufactures and markets aircraft and systems, providing customer support and services.

Since it was founded in 1969, Embraer has delivered more than 8,000 aircraft. About every 10 seconds an aircraft manufactured by Embraer takes off somewhere in the world, transporting over 145 million passengers a year.

Embraer is the leading manufacturer of commercial jets up to 150 seats. The company maintains industrial units, offices, service and parts distribution centers, among other activities, across the Americas, Africa, Asia and Europe.

Source: The Independent, Bangladesh

Footage at Dhaka. These CAAB nincompoops should fix the construction mess around the runways at the airport - has been several years. Damned lazy f*cks.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

Embraer E190-E2 demo flight with local Airline execs and media in Dhaka. Reaction has been quite positive. We are for stronger South-South cooperation with the Brazilians.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bilal9

*Ventura Agnibeena Tower, Rd 11, Banani*

10 storied office/commercial tower with 2100 sq. ft. units































*BERC (Bangladesh Energy Regulatory Commission) HQ, Agargaon, Dhaka (LEED compliant building which is an ongoing trend for the last decade).*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Cyclone Shelter in the Coastal Belt of Bay of Bengal. © Kashef Chowdhury

With this first comprehensive European exhibition the Aedes Architecture Forum presents the work of Kashef Chowdhury/URBANA from Bangladesh, who received the prestigious Aga Khan Award for Architecture in 2016 for the Friendship Centre on the flood plains of Gaibandha in northern Bangladesh. With further projects such as the Gulshan Society Mosque in Dhaka and the Cyclone Shelter in Kuakata, he gained widespread international acclaim. Careful arrangement of structures in areas marked by extreme climatic conditions, combined with local building techniques and materials, Kashef Chowdhury’s buildings are exemplary of an architecture that serves society with radical simplicity and poetry. With an atmospheric installation, the exhibition curated by Niklaus Graber and Andreas Ruby, invites visitors on a journey to Bangladesh and the architectural worlds of URBANA.

Bangladesh, which has been stigmatized in many respects as a peripheral region, has hardly been present on the global architectural map. However, this is likely to change in the near future. One reason for this is the architecture of Kashef Chowdhury/URBANA.

At first glance, Kashef Chowdhury’s buildings – such as his stormproof school or island-shaped village near the Bramaputra River – seem to have emerged directly from the local context of Bangladesh, which is one of the most densely populated regions on earth and dominated by extreme tropical climate conditions. At second glance, his architecture spans space and time from east to west, from the past to the present, and has universal appeal thanks to its masterful treatment of light, space and materiality. URBANA’s works are not only spatially and architecturally extraordinary in their immediacy; they also bear witness to the high social relevance of an architecture that thoughtfully and inventively addresses urgent issues such as population density, climate change, migration, and the reactivation of rural potential. Through local action, carefully developed from the history and geography of the world’s largest delta region, URBANA’s work acquires a global significance that moves us closer many themes, which where once thought to be faraway.

*Franco-German Embassy in Dhaka*​























































*Genesis Technology Group / Project-BD Architects*
​GTG is a One-Stop IT and communications solution provider in Bangladesh. They occupy top several floors of Concord Tower. Project-BD Architects worked for their head office on the 13th floor. The client asked them to create a joyous, functional open space with brightness and clean lines. Project-BD Architects were asked to be time framed as well. These conditions fundamentally determined the direction of their work. Since it was their first commissioned work, and being very fresh in the trade they took the Carlo Scarpa way to form idea/design/detail as a moment of communication between the architect and the local skilled artisan, that is, personal and collaborative.



























Dhaka Metrorail Technical update

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

Our beloved Dhaka, so old... yet new again......






'Chishty's yacht' Luxury Condo project, built at the same spot as 'Jahaj Bari' in Dhanmondi on the shores of Dhanmandi lake. Architecturally a very significant work.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

Metro Rail Project in Dhaka has brought back many Bangladeshi engineers and workmen from foreign jobs. Same with Dhaka Expressway and Padma Bridge.






Dhaka Elevated expressway update - Airport to Banani section to open this June....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TopCat

@bluesky @Nilgiri

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nilgiri

TopCat said:


> @bluesky @Nilgiri



Tell me when actual credible media reports something and shows something on the ground.

Youtube channel? Seriously?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fallstuff

Bilal9 said:


> Domino's, the world's leading pizza chain, is planning to introduce 30-minute pizza delivery service in Bangladesh within the next three months, in a development that can fuel competition in the country's restaurant scene.
> 
> “Domino's delivers pizza within 30 minutes all over the world,” said Hari S Bhartia, co-chairman of Jubilant FoodWorks, the master franchise holder of Domino's in India, Sri Lanka, Bangladesh and Nepal.
> 
> Jubilant teamed up with Golden Harvest QSR, a subsidiary of local Golden Harvest Agro Industries, to introduce Domino's to Bangladesh. It will have a 51 percent stake in the company Jubilant Golden Harvest and Golden Harvest the remaining 49 percent stake.
> 
> Bhartia, who is also the founder and co-chairman of India's $5 billion Jubilant Bhartia Group, sat down with The Daily Star for an interview on the eve of the inauguration of the first Domino's restaurant in Bangladesh.
> 
> The restaurant located in capital's Dhanmondi opened its doors on March 15.
> 
> With Domino's, the total number of American pizza chains that have set foot in Bangladesh comes to four.
> 
> “I think we are late in entering in Bangladesh as we were so focused on India. We should have come here earlier.”
> 
> The other brands that are already here have created a market for pizza and it is a blessing for pizza brands like Domino's.
> 
> “But Domino's has a very special proposition: we are very good at delivering.”
> 
> Food delivery is becoming very popular all over the world as people have lesser time to spend on preparing a meal at home due to the hum of modern life.
> 
> Quizzed about the part the infamous Dhaka traffic would play in maintaining Domino's 30-minute delivery timeframe, he said: “There is traffic everywhere in the world.”
> 
> Besides, Domino's offers the 30-minute timeframe to those areas that are within a certain radius of its stores.
> 
> “When there is traffic, we increase the density of stores.”
> 
> The company plans on setting up five restaurants in the first year of its operations by shelling out Tk 10-15 crore and focusing on accelerating growth after that.
> 
> Jubilant Golden Harvest has already set its sights on making Domino's the number one pizza brand in Bangladesh over the next five years.
> 
> Being one of the fastest growing economies in the world, Bangladesh offers great growth prospect, Bhartia said.
> 
> More importantly, the country has a very large population base, a sizeable youth population and a strong middle-class.
> 
> According to estimates of Jubilant, the fast food market in Bangladesh is growing at 13-15 percent every year. And pizza accounts for one-fourth of the market, which stands at Tk 1,000 crore.
> 
> “You can see the energy. When a country grows at 7 percent annually, this business has to grow at double digit,” said Bhartia, a chemical engineering graduate from the Indian Institute of Technology (IIT), Delhi.
> 
> Both India and Bangladesh have the opportunity to grow because of having a large local market.
> 
> “It's not about only exports. And in today's environment, when a lot of barriers of trade have emerged, having a large local market will give you protection.”
> 
> The key thing for Domino's in Bangladesh would be the affordability of its famed hand-tossed pies.
> 
> “You should make it as affordable as possible and give value to the customer so that they have pizza not once in two years but more often. And more people should try.”
> 
> The starting price of Domino's pizzas in Bangladesh is Tk 149. Most of the ingredients are sourced locally; those that are not available here would be brought in from abroad.
> 
> “But we would definitely like to develop a supplier base here. Even if something is not available, in the next five years the efforts will be to develop it locally.”
> 
> As part of Domino's charm offensive, it has also developed some local flavours such as spicy curried beef apart from the regular international flavours.
> 
> Most of the staff at Domino's restaurants would be hired locally and trained by foreign experts.
> 
> Bhartia, also a former president of the Confederation of Indian Industry, has been associated with India's Ministry of Human Resource Development.
> 
> “In India and so in Bangladesh, we need to build more occupational skills,” said Bhartia.
> 
> Jubilant FoodWorks, which also holds the franchise of Dunkin' Donuts in the four countries, is the market leader in pizza segment and with a network of 1,200 Domino's Pizza restaurants across 271 cities in India.
> 
> In 2018, Domino's surpassed Pizza Hut to become the largest pizza chain in the world. The company reported $12.20 billion in global sales for 2017, edging out the former titleholder that logged in $12.03 billion.
> 
> https://www.thedailystar.net/busines...livery-1717204



30 Minutes Pizza delivery is a tall order in Dhaka !

I worked as a Domino delivery driver more than 25 years ago, at a time when there was no smart phone or GPS like Garmin. Dominos had the 30 minutes delivery or the pizza was either free or discounted in those days. It was a freaking nightmare as the Pizza took 15 minutes to bake leaving you with 15 minutes for delivery. The deliveries to the Country Club gated communities were the worst as you had to wait at the gate while the guard calls the customer to confirm as the clock kept ticking !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bluesky

Nilgiri said:


> Tell me when actual credible media reports something and shows something on the ground.
> 
> Youtube channel? Seriously?


Yes, you are right. And tell @TopCat not to buy that shares of the Sikder Group. He will lose all the million dollars he earned in various ways. I am pessimistic about the tower on its technical feasibility. However, the presence of a strong and thick bedrock, say, 40m below the ground level may make it possible to build one.

So, @TopCat should find out an expert Japanese or Singapore company to make Standard Penetration Tests (SPT) of the subsoil. The tests will determine the pile bearing capacity of the soil. Even if everything is alright, the tall tower must be protected from the strong force generated by a stormwind by erecting smaller towers around it. I am not talking here about the impact of the seismic force.

Refer to Chicago Sears Tower (Willis Tower) conceived by FR Khan. However, the concept drawing supplied by that Sikder the swindler shows only a single building erected without smaller supporting buildings.

Picture of Sears Tower. Note the surrounding small buildings (not the buildings separated from it). This type of structure is called "Bundle Tube".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

bluesky said:


> Yes, you are right. And tell @TopCat not to buy that shares of the Sikder Group. He will lose all the million dollars he earned in various ways. I am pessimistic about the tower on its technical feasibility. However, the presence of a strong and thick bedrock, say, 40m below the ground level may make it possible to build one.
> 
> So, @TopCat should find out an expert Japanese or Singapore company to make Standard Penetration Tests (SPT) of the subsoil. The tests will determine the pile bearing capacity of the soil. Even if everything is alright, the tall tower must be protected from the strong force generated by a stormwind by erecting smaller towers around it. I am not talking here about the impact of the seismic force.
> 
> Refer to Chicago Sears Tower (Willis Tower) conceived by FR Khan. However, the concept drawing supplied by that Sikder the swindler shows only a single building erected without smaller supporting buildings.
> 
> Picture of Sears Tower. Note the surrounding small buildings (not the buildings separated from it). This type of structure is called "Bundle Tube".

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bluesky

TopCat said:


>


It is ok if you believe in this computer-aided image. But, do not please buy any shares of Sikder Company in the Stock Market until a reputed Japanese design and engineering company issues a clean bill of a certificate of the *subsoil health*.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Homo Sapiens

@bluesky I hope this report will make you somewhat delighted. 

Thanks to @Bilal9 for posting it first here.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bluesky

Homo Sapiens said:


> @bluesky I hope this report will make you somewhat delighted.


Note what the engineers are saying in 2:20 minute. They are positive about doing a project by themselves. However, not individuals but local institutions/companies/organizations are needed to do a civil construction project. Construction itself is rough combination of the following:

1) Survey and site selection,
2) Soil investigation by Standard Penetration Test (SPT) or CPT (Cone) and not by reading the soil composition maps as @Bilal9 thinks,
3) Entering Soil Boring Logs on the drawing sheets,
4) Examining the soil boring logs to determine the bearing capacities of the soil/pile under the piers (Pillars),
5) Getting loading data from the railway carriage manufacturer and doing the design of piles, pillars, and other structures,
6) Doing field construction.

Items 1) to 5) have been done by the Japanese companies. Our local engineers and skilled workers have been *employed on an individual basis* only during the construction phase, and the work was not sub-contracted to any local companies. The Main Contractors *have hired local individuals *to do or supervise the construction works.

So, a few individuals have gained experience, but not any local company. So, I think the govt will find no local organization/company to undertake any future project because none has been given the opportunity to gain experience. I believe similar projects will be done by foreign companies in the future also and a few individuals, as usual, will be employed to help the construction.

This procedure is being repeated since Pakistan time and you can rest assured that it will continue till eternity. The govt of Golden Bangladesh loves to do things this way which it terms development.


----------



## Bilal9

Airport Road in Dhaka






Padma Bridge connector road






Banani to Gulshan 1/2

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nike

Bilal9 said:


> Airport Road in Dhaka
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Padma Bridge connector road
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Banani to Gulshan 1/2



No separated lane for bycicle rider in midtown area? The pedestrian lane quite narrow

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bengal71

Bilal9 said:


> Cyclone Shelter in the Coastal Belt of Bay of Bengal. © Kashef Chowdhury
> 
> With this first comprehensive European exhibition the Aedes Architecture Forum presents the work of Kashef Chowdhury/URBANA from Bangladesh, who received the prestigious Aga Khan Award for Architecture in 2016 for the Friendship Centre on the flood plains of Gaibandha in northern Bangladesh. With further projects such as the Gulshan Society Mosque in Dhaka and the Cyclone Shelter in Kuakata, he gained widespread international acclaim. Careful arrangement of structures in areas marked by extreme climatic conditions, combined with local building techniques and materials, Kashef Chowdhury’s buildings are exemplary of an architecture that serves society with radical simplicity and poetry. With an atmospheric installation, the exhibition curated by Niklaus Graber and Andreas Ruby, invites visitors on a journey to Bangladesh and the architectural worlds of URBANA.
> 
> Bangladesh, which has been stigmatized in many respects as a peripheral region, has hardly been present on the global architectural map. However, this is likely to change in the near future. One reason for this is the architecture of Kashef Chowdhury/URBANA.
> 
> At first glance, Kashef Chowdhury’s buildings – such as his stormproof school or island-shaped village near the Bramaputra River – seem to have emerged directly from the local context of Bangladesh, which is one of the most densely populated regions on earth and dominated by extreme tropical climate conditions. At second glance, his architecture spans space and time from east to west, from the past to the present, and has universal appeal thanks to its masterful treatment of light, space and materiality. URBANA’s works are not only spatially and architecturally extraordinary in their immediacy; they also bear witness to the high social relevance of an architecture that thoughtfully and inventively addresses urgent issues such as population density, climate change, migration, and the reactivation of rural potential. Through local action, carefully developed from the history and geography of the world’s largest delta region, URBANA’s work acquires a global significance that moves us closer many themes, which where once thought to be faraway.
> 
> *Franco-German Embassy in Dhaka*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Genesis Technology Group / Project-BD Architects*
> ​GTG is a One-Stop IT and communications solution provider in Bangladesh. They occupy top several floors of Concord Tower. Project-BD Architects worked for their head office on the 13th floor. The client asked them to create a joyous, functional open space with brightness and clean lines. Project-BD Architects were asked to be time framed as well. These conditions fundamentally determined the direction of their work. Since it was their first commissioned work, and being very fresh in the trade they took the Carlo Scarpa way to form idea/design/detail as a moment of communication between the architect and the local skilled artisan, that is, personal and collaborative.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dhaka Metrorail Technical update



Beautiful architecture. Our architects rock. I wish the government uses to to renovate and rebuild Dhaka and othe cities.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Marine Rouge said:


> No separated lane for bycicle rider in midtown area? The pedestrian lane quite narrow



Give it another ten years brother. We just started developing maybe a couple decades ago.



Bengal71 said:


> Beautiful architecture. Our architects rock. I wish the government uses to to renovate and rebuild Dhaka and othe cities.



Yes our Architects do some world class projects - even abroad.

https://archbengali.blogspot.com/2016/09/sp-setia-headquarter-by-shatotto.html

It all started with *Muzharul Islam* (25 December 1923 – 15 July 2012) who was a Bangladeshi architect, urban planner, educator and activist. He is considered the Grand Master of regional modernism in South Asia. 

Islam is the pioneer of modern architecture in Bangladesh and the father of Bengali modernism.[2] Islam's style and influence dominated the architectural scene in the country during the 1960s and 70s, along with major US architects he brought to work in Dhaka.

As a teacher, architect, social and political activist, Islam set the course of architectural practice in the country not only through his own many varied works but also through being instrumental in inviting architects like Louis Kahn, Richard Neutra, Stanley Tigerman, Paul Rudolph, Robert Boughey and Konstantinos Doxiadis to work in Bangladesh.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Homo Sapiens

This going to be the most attractive tourist spot in Bangladesh within a few years. Thousands of crore of Taka being invested in this 5 km long stretch of Patenga sea beach in Chattogram city.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Homo Sapiens said:


> This going to be the most attractive tourist spot in Bangladesh within a few years. Thousands of crore of Taka being invested in this 5 km long stretch of Patenga sea beach in Chattogram city.



Bhai eita to dekhi Korbanir hat hoye gesey. 

New project in Baridhara....






*Borak Mehnur, 20 FL+5 Basements, Banani*






Well in the dreams dept.,






Cox Bazar Runway Extension By CAAB

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Homo Sapiens

Bilal9 said:


> Cox Bazar Runway Extension By CAAB


Wow! This is amazing. It itself will become a tourist attraction.



Bilal9 said:


> Bhai eita to dekhi Korbanir hat hoye gesey.


Only a small part of the 5 km is now open for the tourists. When the entire length will be opened after finishing the project. People will be dispersed and look less crowded.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

Homo Sapiens said:


> Wow! This is amazing. It itself will become a tourist attraction.



Yup, I believe the airport authorities could set up a beach at the end of the Runway, just like in St. Maarten in Aruba (Dutch West Indies). They could gate off the area and leave it to be exclusive to hotel guests.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

Buriganga River Embankment Renovation planning

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Homo Sapiens

Bilal9 said:


> Buriganga River Embankment Renovation planning


Then what will happen to foreign media reporters and vloggers? Where they will go to film after completion of this project? They always choose filthy Buriganga, Sadarghat chaos and poor working class men's crowd there to represent Bangladesh. As far as I have seen, every foreign documentary, news, tourists, vlogger go to Buriganga banks to show how filthy, dirty and poor Bangladesh is. Another popular spot is railway side slum near to Kamalapur. These two are iconic image of Bangladesh in foreign media.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## bluesky

Homo Sapiens said:


> Then what will happen to foreign media reporters and vloggers? *Where they will go to film after completion of this project?* They always choose filthy Buriganga, Sadarghat chaos and poor working class men's crowd there to represent Bangladesh. As far as I have seen, every foreign documentary, news, tourists, vlogger go to Buriganga banks to show how filthy, dirty and poor Bangladesh is. Another popular spot is railway side slum near to Kamalapur. These two are *iconic images* of Bangladesh in foreign media.


Bold part: Why do you worry about all those visitors who come to BD to take snaps of ugly Dhaka? Watch the pictures below. Similar things will remain for at least another millennium. So, do not worry that much and lose your precious sleep. A few iconic images below that need your kind attention:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri

bluesky said:


> Bold part: Why do you worry about all those visitors who come to BD to take snaps of ugly Dhaka? Watch the pictures below. Similar things will remain for at least another millennium. So, do not worry that much and lose your precious sleep. A few iconic images below that need your kind attention:



Just have some 200 taka Tea and wish it all away.


----------



## bluesky

Nilgiri said:


> Just have some 200 taka Tea and wish it all away.


No, it is 300 Taka tea that @Bilal9 drinks five times a day anywhere in Dhaka footpath tea stalls. It energizes his fertile mind to create some computer-aided images for us to see. Can I term it as "Computer-initiated Rendering" which can be seen only in the computers but not in the real world?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Homo Sapiens said:


> Then what will happen to foreign media reporters and vloggers? Where they will go to film after completion of this project? They always choose filthy Buriganga, Sadarghat chaos and poor working class men's crowd there to represent Bangladesh. As far as I have seen, every foreign documentary, news, tourists, vlogger go to Buriganga banks to show how filthy, dirty and poor Bangladesh is. Another popular spot is railway side slum near to Kamalapur. These two are iconic image of Bangladesh in foreign media.



We should start enforcing 'filming permission' for these foreign outfits. In every area in the US, you need permission from even the smallest city govt. to start filming anything for commercial broadcast purpose. Otherwise the person with the footage ownership can get sued. We don't enforce these rules. India and China does.

Vloggers are subject to these rules as well and footage can be taken down from YouTube.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Dhaka Timelapse





Chittagong (Chottogram) Timelapse

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bilal9



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## LuCiFeR_DeCoY

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=175421673468470

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

LuCiFeR_DeCoY said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=175421673468470



This is so sad to look at - poor kid. I would've bought him some clothes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

*Aakash Atrai, UN Road, Baridhara*

9 storied luxury apartment building with 4,905 sq. ft. units and 2 underground levels for parking


----------



## Bilal9

Gulshan Club,Gulshan (under construction)




















BRTA Headquarters,Banani










Banani Towers,Banani




















Statesman Apartments,Gulshan










Moon Lighthouse,Gulshan





Gulshan Park (under renovation)











Nikunjo Hotel










Manik Mia Avenue LED street lamps

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bilal9

*Rangs Eminence, 79 Satmasjid Rd, Dhanmondi*

17 storied office building





*Konik Tower, Banani Rd 11*










*Irving Rishta (Vistaara Architects), Gulshan-Badda Link Rd*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bilal9

Old Shots of the handicraft manufacturer *Karupannya *(mainly handmade rugs) in Rangpur...it has been a few years....




































And this is what it looks like now - a literal interpretation of the word 'green factory'.

*A Green Workspace- Karupannya Factory*

Bangladesh never saw a flourishing rugs business in foreign markets until Karupannya set its foot in Europe to make a story of success. Under the brand name Satjranji, Karupannya has set a benchmark in the export industries, creating employment opportunities for women living in the underprivileged areas. Its factory in Rangpur is designed in a soul pleasing working environment, encapsulated by nature and greenery.
















Karupannya started its journey in 1991 in Rangpur with just 15 craftsmen, and now it has 5,000 workers and employees producing carpets, the majority of which are exported to the European Union, the US and Asia. At present, the factory produces about 15 types of products — all floor coverings made out of waste sourced from the garment and textile sector, jute, waste yarn, rope and short fibre. It also produces some home textiles and products for a number of local furniture makers as per their designs. The environment friendly factory was designed by Architect Bayejid M. Khondker and his team, Nakshabid Architects.






The factory is a green approach to architecture, where Ar. Bayejid aimed to build an environmentally and structurally safe factory that ensures the foreign buyers like IKEA that Bangladesh industry is committed to addressing environmental concerns. Besides the working area, the factory comprises of medical center, grocery shop for employees, food canteen, prayer room, ATM Booth etc.






Since one of the important concerns of the brand was about environmental and social development, the factory was bound to be made with ultimate efficiency in terms of the use of electricity and fuel. To keep the climate of the lovely working force naturally favorable, the idea of Bengali village homes is implemented in the architecture of the factory. Four huge water reservoirs are made in front of the factory.







These water reservoirs can contain huge amount of water which can be used for fire security and at the same time help the northward wind fly through the green plants and finally enter into the building, creating a cool atmosphere inside even without air conditioner. On the other hand, water from the reservoir is used for dying process through oxidization. Moreover, the reservoir is used for rainwater harvesting. Many exit paths are made so that during any fire or accident, thousands of workers can exit together.






The design ensures a beautiful and humanistic work environment. In the rooftop of the factory, there is the Nandini Park, designed artistically for the workers to sit and have their lunch. Nandini park is surrounded with flower plants and greenery, exuding a peaceful aura. Workers can also gossip and spend time in the garden, the lily pond and the podium in front of the factory. Being the symbol of women in Satranji Craft, a large sculpture named Bonolota stands in pride in front of the factory. Entertainment programs are arranged for the worker’s recreation on the stage named Rokeya Mancha behind Bonolota. In special occasions, the wide stairs in front side of the factory are used as audience gallery during the programs. The working area is kept spacious with enough scope for air and sunlight to enter.






The design ensures a beautiful and humanistic work environment






There are about thousands of small and big sculptures in the whole factory. Little women sculptures in shape of small clay dolls can be seen passing through the huge stairs and walls. These not only add aesthetic beauty, but also carries the symbol of the women’s wonderful works. Satranji is the ancient heritage of Rangpur, and Karupannya factory succeeds to uphold its legacy, carrying a powerful message.






The sculptures in Karupannya not only add aesthetic beauty, but also carry the symbol of women’s wonderful works











About Architect:

Ar. Bayejid M. Khondker creates places and spaces that engage in a dialog with the history, beliefs and needs of a particular place and time. As a profound architect of Bangladesh, he works on many scales, thoughtfully designing public places and spaces, to build on the unique local character and the best qualities of the forms inherent in that geographic region. At present, he is the Principal Architect of his firm, Nakshabid.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bilal9

Shahjalal Bank Headquarters By VolumeZero Architect*s
*














*

*









*
The design for the corporate headquarter of Shahjalal Islami Bank Ltd called for a sophisticated use of architectural grammar to exemplify their dignified existence as a successful corporate entity. As one of the oldest financial establishments, it has come a long way to its current position through meticulous services, principles, and a consistent corporate culture.
*
























*
The design aims to express sobriety and discipline by articulating clean lines and a bold form that stands out in the city’s skyline. The project is located on one of the most influential avenues in Dhaka. The front façade faces east on the avenue, with an elevation of layers of glass. The first layer of glass comprises of horizontal bands of ceramic fretting for heat resistance. The second layer is a shading technique integrated with the first layer of glass, made of glass fins with low-emissivity thermal properties. These fins run the length of the building’s height and with a composed pattern of ceramic fretting. Horizontal shading devices designed with aluminum louvers are a pragmatic provision in the south side, and further express the structure as a climate responsive design. The core has been optimally placed in the west so as to maximize usable floor space on each floor, while also acting as a buffer zone from the heat of the west side. The project stands as a building expressing the dignified establishment of the modern corporate identity. Its design incorporates sustainable features, and is registered with the intention of acquiring LEED certification*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Chittagong from the air.....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bilal9

Lot of new construction ongoing...some minor disarray seen

Dhaka City Drive Views || Badda to Uttara via Kuril Flyover





Tongi to Dhaka Airport





Banani, Dhaka Moto Ride

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

12:00 AM, July 01, 2019 / LAST MODIFIED: 01:08 AM, July 01, 2019

*Bookings open for Shanta Pinnacle*
*(Note: this at 40 stories is going to be the tallest tower so far in Bangladesh if built)*




_Khondoker Monir Uddin, managing director of Shanta Holdings Ltd, and Ehsan Khan, an architect, attend the sales launch of the company’s 40-storied tower “Shanta Pinnacle” located on the capital’s Gulshan-Tejgaon Link Road due for completion in December 2022, at an event in Dhaka yesterday. Photo: Shanta Holdings_

Star Business Desk

Real estate developer Shanta Holdings yesterday started accepting bookings for “Shanta Pinnacle”, saying it was to be Dhaka’s first 40-storied commercial tower to be completed in December 2022.

The tower is designed by distinguished architect Ehsan Khan while the structural, mechanical, electrical and plumbing aspects and facade designs by world renowned Meinhardt Group, it said in a statement.

Located on Gulshan-Tejgaon Link Road, the tower will have five basements capable of accommodating 340 cars and having a mechanical ventilation system.

Besides there will be a café, rooftop restaurant, eight high speed elevators including a fireman’s lift, state-of-the-art firefighting and detection system, two pressurised fire stairs, a computer-based building management system and central security system and a 45-feet high atrium entrance.

It will also be a green building with a double-glazed facade system ensuring energy efficiency.

The company also said this would be the country’s first wind tunnel tested building design by RWDI Singapore, ensuring advanced structural integrity.
_____________________________________________________________________

*Rickshaw banned on three major Dhaka routes*
Md Saidun Nabi
Published at 05:12 pm July 3rd, 2019

*Mirpur Road, Elephant Road, and Progoti Sarani will no longer be open to rickshaws*

The two city corporations in Dhaka have decided to ban rickshaws on three major thoroughfares in an effort to address the growing traffic congestion.

The ban is expected to come into effect on Sunday, July 7.

The routes are: Progoti Sarani from Kuril to Sayedabad via Rampura and Khilgaon; Mirpur Road from Gabtoli to Azimpur via Asad Gate; and Elephant Road from Science Laboratory Intersection to Shahbagh Intersection.

Dhaka South City Corporation (DSCC) Mayor Sayeed Khokon made the announcement after emerging from a meeting of a special committee formed in this regard at his office on Wednesday.

On June 19, Road Transport and Bridges Minister Obaidul Quader announced forming the special committee, led by Mayor Sayeed Khokon, at the 12th board meeting of Dhaka Transport Coordination Authority (DTCA).

He said the meeting was the first one since a Dhaka Transport Coordination Authority (DTCA) committee was formed recently to reinstate discipline in the capital’s transport sector.


“We have decided to bar rickshaws, legunas, human hauliers and other unauthorized vehicles [three-wheelers],” he said.

Asked about apparent inconvenience to commuters without rickshaws, DSCC Mayor Khokon said transport owners and Bangladesh Road Transport Corporation (BRTC) have expressed their determination to address the situation.

“A large number of public transports will be on the roads to address any crisis situation that may arise. Rest assured, that, there will be no room for a monopoly market which could take advantage of the situation as we [city authorities] will monitor the situation closely,” he stressed.

He also said that steps are being taken to free Dhaka’s footpaths from encroachers and remove unauthorized vehicles from the streets in a bid to improve the traffic situation in Dhaka.

He said illegal establishments on the walkways will be removed through mobile court by the two city corporations.

According to a recent study, unveiled by the Accident Research Institute (ARI) of the Bangladesh University of Engineering and Technology (Buet) said that Dhaka’s urban transportation infrastructure needs an extensive overhaul by the government. It noted that the everyday congestion is not terminal, but rather a nagging problem which could be just as easily solved with dedicated initiatives.

Around 58,000 licensed rickshaws are currently plying the streets under the DSCC. The Dhaka North City Corporation (DNCC) says licensed rickshaws and vans are estimated 28,830 and 2,000 respectively when the Dhaka City Corporation was split into two in November, 2011.

However, the DNCC authorities do not have a revised figure on the number of rickshaws.

According to a 2018 World Bank report, traffic congestion in Dhaka wastes around 3.2 million man hours in a day. It was due to the low average driving speed of seven kilometers an hour, costing the economy billions of dollars.

https://www.dhakatribune.com/banglad...or-dhaka-roads

_____________________________________________________________________
12:00 AM, June 02, 2019 / LAST MODIFIED: 01:32 AM, June 02, 2019
*Pizza Hut Dhanmondi ‘largest in Asia’*

Star Business Desk

Pizza Hut Dhanmondi has reopened after renovations last month, terming the outlet the “Largest Pizza Hut store in Asia”.

First opening in 2008, the outlet went through major refurbishment this year and now showcases a décor unique in Bangladesh, Transcom Foods, which operates the international restaurant chain in Bangladesh, said in a press release.

Mixed with modern and retro designs, the outlet has a seating capacity of about 190 people and a 64-person party area.

This along with the Chattogram store marks the beginning of the change the company plans to bring in all its Pizza Hut outlets, said Amit Dev Thapa, CEO of Transcom Foods.

“We aim to roll out by the next 6 to 12 months’ time.”

The new outlet also launched two new pasta items, Pasta Aglio Olio and Spanish Tomato, celebrating the opening.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

Renders of Shanta Pinnacle (40 stories - locally designed)...































*Karwanbazar Commercial Area*

















*Motijheel Commercial Area*


----------



## Bilal9

*Paltan Commercial Area*


































*Gulshan Commercial Area*


----------



## Bilal9

Gulshan again...

































*Banani Commercial Area*


----------



## Bilal9

Now for some bird's eye shots of Dhaka by Meer Sadi...(click to enlarge)






Hatirjheel





Bijoy Sarani area





Zero Point





Dhaka South





Hatirjheel





Dhanmondi Lake





Motijheel





Rampura





Rampura





Banani Bridge





Gulshan-2 Circle

*Purbachal Exhibition Center (under construction) outside of Dhaka*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bilal9

*South Breeze Square, Gulshan Avenue*

B2+14 fl office building with rooftop helipad



















































*Intrinsically Iconic – DTX Business Center*

Written by Tasmiah Chowdhury

Bold architectural designs coupled with intelligent engineering solutions often result in structures that consume the public fantasy. Pushing the boundaries and testing the limits of structure and design, the DTX Business Center nestled among the urban street of Pragati Sharani, Dhaka is an unusual architectural landmark designed by the BINYASH. Its unique building form and glass façade structures integrate architecture and engineering seamlessly; forming a monumental and inspiring modern business district.






When Ar. Rahat M Niaz and Ar. Faisal Billah of BINYASH were asked to design the commercial building; one of the primary concerns that emerged was to create a building with a strong identity; but one, which would be intrinsically connected to its surroundings; forming a valuable part of the city’s fabric, in both social and architecture sense.






With a total construction area of 10.71 Katha, the DTX Business Center is a building for offices and services comprising a total of nine floors and three basement floors. Inside, on the ground level; is the building’s main entrance leading straight through the heart of the building.

The ground floor houses lobby and lounges, main event spaces and other cultural activities, where the architecture is designed to act as space for social interaction. A variety of functions occupies the level above and leads to each company’s main workspaces on the upper floors. A range of flexible workstations was designed with a base palette; that was then built upon with colour and materials to reflect the unique identities of each office team.

The architects conceptualized the rhombus geometry of the building which is evolved from the unusual shape of the site. The DTX Business Centre demanded a different approach for its location and unusual site configuration which was a challenge and a governing factor in the design approach and style. “The studio team orchestrated the unusual site cleverly utilizing the given spaces. Planned to encourage collaboration across the company’s diverse businesses, the spaces are aimed at improving the employee’s work-life while being flexible and functional. The office interiors are clad in light- coloured giving a warm look of sophisticated simplicity. This, and its large glass facades invite daylight from the north and north-east to make for an impressively light interior that feels both stylish and serene,” describes Ar. Rahat M Niaz.






The commercial complex also includes a selection of outdoor spaces for the building users to meet or just to sit back and relax on their break. The eye-catching extended stairs and the terraces on the roadside; is a true hub of the building. More interaction is intended and engineered to happen in the open terraces and staircases; overlooking the Kuril-Banani flyover, just a few yards away from the complex. A large rooftop garden is designed that brings the outdoors in and helps create a powerful sense of place.

Ar. Sudeshna Shireen Chowdhury, the project architect successfully accomplished a fruitful collaboration with the studio’s engineering team associating with structural designer, Engineer Golam Sarwer, Electrical designer, Engineer Alinur Rahman and HVAC designer, Engineer Hasmotuzzaman, initiating sustainable designs and schemes. Therefore, a major focus of the building laid in the design and development based on environmentally friendly concepts that leave a small carbon footprint on the earth. The core of the building is placed on the South-west side to obstruct the heat and glass has been used on the other sides to ensure maximum visibility and daylight. All the glasses installed extensively in the building are double-glazed low-E glass and a semi-unitized curtain glass system had been installed. This type of glass is used to reduce the heat inside the building; decreasing the artificial cooling load. The building is made of RCC structure, and for exterior cladding, a special type of porcelain tile had been used. The BINYASH team has taken the craft of the office building to the next level.






Architect Profile

Architect Rahat M Niaz in partnership with Ar. Faisal Billah started their venture called ‘BINYASH’ in the year 2005. Both of them completed their graduation in the department of architecture from Bangladesh University of Engineering and Technology, BUET.

The BINYASH team expanded over the years and created a wide range of commercial, industrial, institutional, healthcare, residential and other different projects. Ar. Rahat M Niaz and Ar. Faisal Billah, founders of BINYASH speak about their future interest to work in the field of urbanism to improve the livability condition of the city, to design and build housing for low and middle income group. Besides housing facility for the workers who work in factories is a prime interest of them. The architects are in pursuit of making a better life for its people and the country, with their bold and strong designs and structures.

Render for Promoda Apparels (Garments manufacturing facility) under construction

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

Economical apartments for middle class govt. employees at Uttara






*Park in the prison*

The authority is turning Dhaka's old central jail in old Dhaka into a multi-purpose complex with several museums to showcase its glorious past





Artists rendition of restored jail gate. Photo: FORM. 3 Architects

Under the scorching heat of September sun around 30 workers were busy, knocking down a yellow-coloured building. The deserted building (named Manihar) used to house inmates of Dhaka Central Jail. The building was part of the jail premises.

"As it is an old building, it takes more time to dismantle," said Hafizur Rahman, one of the workers.

One could hear the sound of big hammers banging in the distance. Workers were busy bringing down several other buildings at the same time.

The entire (jail) premises has been left abandoned since Dhaka central Jail was shifted to Keraniganj in July 2016. The move left a 21.9 acre of area, fortified with a high wall, barren. Before that, it used to be one of the oldest prison houses on the land.

Now, the authority is turning the place into a multi-purpose complex with several museums to showcase its glorious past. The project, namely, Dhaka Central Jail history, Historical Buildings and Development of the Surroundings, began on July 2018 and is scheduled to be completed by December 2020 with an estimated cost of Tk607 crore.





Top view of master plan of old prison. Photo: FORM. 3 Architects

The complex will include Bangabandhu Museum, Four National Leaders' Museum and many other historical buildings. Built-in the colonial past, the prison is 228 years old.

A total of 36 old buildings, out of 131, will be kept. The rest of the old buildings will be demolished, of which 80 buildings have already been knocked down.

*A glorious past*

Bangabandhu Sheikh Mujibur Rahman passed one-fourth of his life in prison. During his whirlwind political career, he was arrested at least 17 times; ending in this prison-house most of the time. During those days of captivity, he used to spend his days in the Dewani Cell of the Dhaka Central Jail, which was later turned into Bangabandhu Museum. The museum is now closed for development works.






According to the project plan, Bangabandhu Museum will have a huge mural depicting the father of the nation's prison life. The area of the Bangabandhu Museum will be expanded four times as compared to its present size. The six pillars, symbolizing the historical six-point demands he put forward, erected in front of the Dewani cell will also be removed; and will be erected nearer the cell in which the goods he used during his days in jail, including a reading table and a chair, a bird case and so on is kept.

The statue of Bangabandhu will also be removed, and installed nearer to the museum. The bathroom, as well as the kitchen used by him, will also be included in the museum.

Four national leaders: Syed Nazrul Islam, Tajuddin Ahmad, M Mansur Ali, and AHM Quamruzzaman were brutally killed inside the Dhaka's Central Jail on November 3, 1975.

The three cells they spent their days in were later turned into a museum, which will be preserved with a little change: the busts of the four leaders will be removed from their present location in front of the jail buildings, to be installed nearer the museum.

Four oldest buildings (Padma, Meghna, Jamuna, and a hospital building) will be preserved. One of these buildings will showcase the history of Dhaka. Three workshops that the inmates had to work in will be turned into galleries, where the products made by the prisoners will be on display along with the machines used in these workshops, which will include, among others, the weaving machines used by the prisoners. Foreign prisoners ward, as well as, the gallows will be preserved.

*Parks and complexes*

A park, Kara Uddyan, will be built covering 27,298 square metres of area, which will have a lake with walkways around the lake, cycle tracks, and a library. Two mosques will be built in the premises, and there will also be a school. Two large ponds inside the prison will be preserved.

A 'multipurpose complex' will be constructed on a 3360 square metre land inside the boundary wall; the six-story building will consist of a swimming pool, a multiplex, and a community hall. The complex will have a parking facility for 400 cars.

A market in a two-story building, namely, Chawak Complex, will be built on a 2860 square metre of land inside the jail premises, which will showcase the essence of the nearby Chawakbazar. Besides, there will be book shops and a food court in the market.






"Whenever I go to the area where Bangabandhu stayed as an inmate, I feel like I am in the Race Course Maidan, listening to his historic 7-March speech," said Brigadier General AKM Mustafa Kamal, inspector general at the Department of Prisons.

Jamilur Reza Choudhury, a renowned engineer and researcher, appreciated the Dhaka Central Jail project plan.

"There is no open space in the densely populated old Chawk Bazaar and Nazimuddin road area. Millions of people live there. So there is a crying need for recreational space. I believe this is an ideal place for landscaping," he said.

The entire environment of the old Dhaka will change with the implementation of this initiative. The government will have to keep on landscaping from Central Jail to the bank of Buriganga.

Forty-four-year-old Anis Uddin Ahmed, who was born and raised at the vicinity of the prison-house, said that they are lucky that the government has taken the initiative.

"We have been living here for three generations. There is no open place in the area where one can breathe freely. When the place is turned into a park, we will be the happiest," said Anis Uddin Ahmed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

Latest for the Dhaka Elevated Expressway project...





Eastern Dhaka suburbia, Purbachal current situation. Still idyllic but not for long...






Latest Purbachal Tower plan with Powerpack Holdings (BD) and Kajima Corp. (Japan). Ignore the political garbage...

142 story tower plan is dead as I predicted long ago, bunch of fraudsters. Powerpack (if they can pull it off and I believe they have a much more solid basis in business) is a better more credible party, as is Kajima and the rest of the Asian partners.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

*A Country House: A Holiday Destination for an Extended Family | FORM.3 architects*
| Architecture | Project | Residential |
_|Total Views: 11,627|_





© FORM.3 architects| photo credit : Mahfuzul Hasan Rana
Name: FORM. 3 architects | Ar. Md. Didarul Islam Bhuiyan, Ar. Dilruba Ferdous Shuvra, Ar. A K M Muajjam Hossain, Ar. Sabiha Sultana Sara
Year: 2014
Location: Faridpur
Client: Mr. Rubel Aziz
The cosmopolitan lifestyle has given us a lot and also, has taken away more. The families are there, but not in the true sense. People are connected to one another via phone, e-mail, social media, parties, business and institutions. The bond people used to share through their house is almost extinct. There are no strings attached. There is no way we can deny our lifestyle. But yet, we can also not deny the urge of the place to create memory – the place to be with family. The following project by FORM.3architects is designed with an intention to REINSTATE THE LOST INHERITANCE and also, to meet the philosophical and psychological need of the urban people.




Conceptual Sketch | © FORM.3 architects

From the Architect :

This very project intended to be the place to house the family in greater sense, amidst the vast landscape of the Jute Mill (client-owned) premise. THREE GENERATIONS OF AN EXTENDED FAMILY were to be housed here, to be together and to make this building a home truly. The 5 brothers, one of whom is the client, would come here with their families and the parents, and friends sometimes. It was a challenge to make it a place TO CREATE MEMORIES for all these people who would come here to get rid of urban life’s hustle and bustle in a very remote and serene setting.






Home away from home | photo credit: Imran Hasan & Mahfuzul Hasan Rana


LOCAL BUILDING TECHNIQUES are the key to the construction of this building. Also only LOCAL MASONS were appointed to complete the job. They had been trained by the architects and engineers to support the whole construction. KNOWLEDGE SHARING with the masons helped to take proper decision and adopt the appropriate construction techniques. Some decisions were made through several TRIALS AND ERRORS like string/cable railing of the stair, offset cut switch boxes in concrete walls etc.
The context falls within the tropic. Key features are BURNING EQUATORIAL SUN and BEATING RAIN. But the tropic covers around 40 percent of the total surface area of the Earth and thus covers around 40 percent, if not more, of the total architecture all over the world. But the characteristics of these buildings vary, as the MICRO-CLIMATE ranges in a huge variety. In this particular case, the context lies in a WARM-HUMID zone. The function of the building here is to modify the ENVIRONMENT. We expect the buildings to keep us dry when it rains, keep warm when cold and to cool us when hot.





The entrance flowing into the central courtyard | photo credit: Imran Hasan


Here the architecture will play ALL THESENSES_ the smell of earth after rain, the sound of birds and the wind in the trees, the texture of the earth and concrete, the transparency of the glass, even the taste of the monsoon rain. The color of the brown (wood) is also present here and there in subtle amount. The grey, the brown and the black all the neutral colors of construction matches and also complements the color of greenery and the color of seasons.





Open to sky court | photo credit: Mahfuzul Hassan Rana


ROUGH WOODEN TEXTURED CONCRETE is selected as the primary material for its expected positive ageing characteristic. It blends with the earth as well as complements with the green surroundings. The sun plays over the rough texture whole day and creates lively exterior and interior spaces. Low maintenance is also a factor for choosing the material. Singularity is expected to be achieved by the use of concrete as floor, as walls and finally roof.





Place of contemplation | photo credit: Mahfuzul Hassan Rana
Locally available MAHOGONY wood has been used for the whole project. It has been selected for its availability and striking natural warm color as a complementary insertion in the grey concrete ambiance. Also, factory-used packing wood has been used to minimize the wastage.





The outdoor leaking into the indoor loft | photo credit: Md. Didarul Islam Bhuiyan

The PARASOL ROOF acts as an insulator for the whole building. The masters who practiced in our country like STANLEY TIGERMAN, CONSTANTINOS DOXIADIS, ROBERT BUI, MUZHARUL ISLAM found the parasol roof to be the most suitable archetype for warm-humid climate. The cooling effect of parasol enhanced by deep and extensive roof gardening.

The grass, creepers and any form of vegetation in the lawn and also in the roof level were chosen and taken from the surrounding ground. Therefore, when you look behind the horizon, you see only thin lines of built structure swimming through the GREEN. The ground has been merged and lifted in such a way that it feels like a camouflage.





The place of contemplation | photo credit: Mahfuzul Hasan Rana






photo credit : Mahfuzul Hasan Rana


LIGHT is the most vital element used in here that acts as a building material to reveal all the other materials in their true nature. The building is totally RESPONSIVE TOWARDS THE SEASONS of Bangladesh. As the season changes the tropical garden changes the mood and its color and the garden pavilion house shines within it. Even the selection of the herbs, shrubs and trees i.e. overall vegetation, are guided to act as per nature’s change. Thus, GREEN has also been used as an important building material to accentuate the nature and living condition.

The building has been built with prominently one single material in a word. To create an ACHROMATIC MARK in the abundant green was the intention. Therefore, only grey wood-shuttered concrete has been used as primary material in building the house to match the color of earth, the texture of surroundings and to celebrate sunlight & colors of seasons and nature.





Indoor -Outdoor | photo credit: Mahfuzul Hasan Rana


Each space is provided with cross ventilation and ample natural light. Even the roof is designed as a garden that again merges with the surrounding greenery. It’s like living in AGARDEN WITHIN A LARGE GARDEN. The wide projected garden roof is one of the most important single elements in the monsoon climate, giving protection from the burning sun and torrential rain.

The entrance is such that it cannot be defined as a conventional entrance. A door or a gateway can be an entrance to welcome people. And, when there is no door or gateway, there is a void in the house that connects outdoor to the indoor and welcomes you to the home away from home. You won’t even know when you are inside, the outdoor leaks into the indoor in such a way through the ENTRANCE VOID.

The entrance void leads towards the CENTRAL COURTYARD that contains a reflection pool with pebbles, local water-plants, sunken steps and fish. Heading straight, the eyesight goes beyond the building premise into the DENSE WOODS behind, uninterrupted. Also, beside the central courtyard, the reflection pool flows into the interior to create the PLACE OF CONTEMPLATION. You can sit here for hours and you won’t know the time passing by. Even if it is an enclosed and controlled environment, you shall always feel the outdoor and the nature in here.







photo credit: Mahfuzul Hasan Rana


The house acts as a LIFE AQUARIUM for the young learners. Here …

Plants bloom.

Fishes vary by their size and numbers, and they grow.

Kalmilata creeps up towards the glass in the monsoon.

The overhanging plants dive towards the water surface gradually.





Family corner | photo credit: Mahfuzul Hasan Rana






photo crdit: Mahfuzul Hasan Rana


The stair, the light holders, the string railing, the doors, the hand-rails of the doors and even the wall-inset switch boards are custom-made. All of the items are CUSTOM-DESIGNED and sometimes they individually took several trial and error phases to reach desired termination. Here, the opportunity to experiment was availed and more like a PRODUCT-DESIGNER ATTITUDE had been adopted.





photo credit: Imran Hasan & Mahfuzul Hasan Rana


The house took time. It took time to be designed and to be constructed and to accommodate the users and their spaces and their time. It took time to be a piece of art, to be a symbol of fine indigenous craftsmanship in course of using the materials and the force of landscapes. And, it is still taking time. It is taking time to grow, and someday it will grow to be the PLACE TO CREATE MEMORIES.

A home, can it be built without emotions? Can it be built without memories? Can it be woven? And can it be built without nature?

As we mentioned before, the intention was to REINSTATE THE LOST INHERITANCE and also, to meet the philosophical and psychological need of the urban people.

In the centre there is a courtyard which is accessible from both the main approach and the back garden. It is an AMBIGUOUS PLACE where all the major spaces and levels of the home meet and where light penetrates from different angles all the day and even during the full moon which enliven the major interior spaces. The water container containing greeneries, stones, water, fishes symbolizes the PRESENCE OF LIFE in the whole house. The CHANGING MOOD of the interior spaces was imagined as one of the prior concern of the house.





photo credit: Mahfuzul Hasan Rana


Nowadays cities occupy the centre ground and radiate their grid-like surrounding and their speed, the country means a move towards another type of achieving environment. A desire for isolation from the hassle of everyday life is there to start a dual journey. Proximity is desired to more simple and fundamental things and gradual detachments from urban networks of relationships and obligations.





photo credit : Md.Tauhidul Islam Rifat


The main constraint was to find SKILLED LABOUR and CHOSEN MATERIAL in the locality. But, to attain sustainability, indigenous material and labour were used with utmost care. Local building techniques are the key to the construction of this building. Also local masons were appointed to complete the job. They had been trained by the architects and engineers to support the whole construction. KNOWLEDGE SHARING with the masons helped to take proper decision and adopt the appropriate construction techniques. Some decisions were made through several trials and errors like string/cable railing of the stair, offset cut switch boxes in concrete walls etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

*JUM CULTURAL COMPLEX, Rangamati | BUET*
| BUET | Student works | Thesis |
_|Total Views: 17,197|_





Jum Cultural Complex © Jimi Chakma
Name: Jimi Chakma
Studio: X (Thesis)
Studio Master: Prof. Dr. Khandaker Shabbir Ahmed, Prof. Dr. Shayer Ghafur, Dr. Nasreen Hossain, Patrick D’ Rozario , Muhaimeen Islam Bhadhon, Labib Hossain
Year: 2014
University: BUET


Jum Cultural Complex is a proposed Indigenous Cultural Complex located at Manikchari; Rangamati Bangladesh. It was the Final year (5th year) thesis project of Bangladesh University of Engineering &amp; Technology completed in 2014. Jum Cultural Complex is an initiative for the preservation, development and exposure of Jum Culture which not only promotes culture but also indigenous knowledge of sustainable living.





Jum Cultural Complex © Jimi Chakma




Jum Cultural Complex © Jimi Chakma
–

Chittagong Hill Tracts, located in the Southeastern corner of Bangladesh, along the border of India and Myanmar is the home of 11indigenous groups. The Indigenous groups are Chakma, Marma, Tripura,Tanchangya,Khiyang, Chak, Khumi , Mro, Pankhoya, Lusai and Bawm , all are collectively known as Jumma people. Their distinctive culture, language and lifestyle is differs from the majority of the plain land Bengali people.

‘Jum’ is the traditional Swedish or slash and burn shifting cultivation on hilly area. The Jumma Peoples’ livelihood, music, dance, food habit, festival are directly or indirectly related to this Jum cultivation. So Jum is the common bondage and potential sign of identity among the Jumma People.

–





Jum Cultural Complex © Jimi Chakma




Jum Cultural Complex © Jimi Chakma




Jum Cultural Complex © Jimi Chakma
–

From the colonial British Period to recent time the Jumma peoples are subjected to eviction from their ancestral land and still struggling to protect their land and culture. The built of Kaptai dam in 1960 in then East Pakistan caused hundred thousand of people evicted from their land. The so called development became the threat and fear of eviction. Recently due to decrease of land, pressure of dominant culture, lack of cultural exposure and development, the Jum Culture is on the way to extinct.

Jum Cultural Complex is an initiative for the preservation, development and exposure of Jum Culture which not only promotes culture but also indigenous knowledge of sustainable living.





Jum Cultural Complex © Jimi Chakma




Jum Cultural Complex © Jimi Chakma




Jum Cultural Complex © Jimi Chakma




Jum Cultural Complex © Jimi Chakma
–

Features of traditional Houses and settlement Pattern.

Most common feature of the traditional houses is raised platform with open or semi open terraces. The houses are made of local material like bamboo, wood and sun grass which are abundantly available in the hilly area.

The settlement pattern of the houses is solely dependent on the natural settings and contour of the hill. Most of the settlements are organized along the pathway creating linear settlement patterns. The varied size pathway creates gathering and activity spaces for the inhabitants. The verandahs/decks are aligned along the pathway and oriented towards the natural view.





Jum Cultural Complex © Jimi Chakma




Jum Cultural Complex © Jimi Chakma
–

The utmost consideration for this project was conservation of land, resource and natural settings; use of local material and indigenous building techniques; and mostly creating an indigenous identity.

The site (about 25 acre) is located at outskirt of Rangamati City. A spectacular view to surrounding hills and a natural stream running through the site are the major site forces for the design.

–





Jum Cultural Complex © Jimi Chakma




Jum Cultural Complex © Jimi Chakma
–

In the design, most of the land is kept as it was with less intervention to provide ownership of the cultivable land to the adjacent village community. The functional masses are organized along a linear pathway which is connected by local roads of existing villages. The complex has no boundary and connected to village roads so that villagers could commute through the project and feel as their own. The whole complex is centralized towards the “Genhuli Hall”-Circular Multipurpose Hall attached with a water body provides gathering and activity space for the cultural activity. The water body dug for the old brickfield was recreated into a waterfront walkway.

All masses were built on a raised platform with multiple open verandah and terraces just like traditional houses.


----------



## Bilal9

*Roads and Highways Headquarters, being built in Tejgaon, Dhaka*





















*Metrorail Update at Uttara Third Phase (Stations Structures Fabrication in full swing)*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

*First Public Event at Hatirjheel Amphitheater*
















*Dhaka Stock Exchange (DSE) leaves behind today a history 60 years*
Niaz Mahmud
Published at 12:52 am November 3rd, 2019





The country’s premier bourse Dhaka Stock Exchange (DSE) is moving to its new address at Nikunja beside the airport road today, leaving behind its 60-year-old location at Motijheel in the capital.

All necessary materials have already been moved out of the Motijheel's office to the new 13-storey ‘DSE Tower’, a top official, talking to Dhaka Tribune, has confirmed.

The construction of the new building started on March 28, 2007 and was expected to be completed in three years, but it took until recently to be completed.

The DSE Tower has been set up on 1.33 acres of land while the projected building area is 7,56,000 square feet.
Apart from the media centre, the tower houses an auditorium with a capacity of 400 people and parking facility for around 400 cars, project director Altamas Karim informs Dhaka Tribune.

Visiting new DSE Tower, Dhaka Tribune found most of the work completed, with interior decoration, lobby and corridor area almost complete.

There are three basements that will be used for car parking. The first two floors are for banks and other financial institutions.

The third floor will be exclusively for the use of DSE office. The space from the fourth to the eleventh floor has been allocated for the brokers and part of the twelfth floor is for the auditorium. The thirteenth floor is for Members’ Club.

As per DSE officials, the newly constructed tower will accommodate offices of all 250 TREC holders. The rent of the space has been fixed at Tk88 per square feet.

Another top official told Dhaka Tribune that presently about 130/140 TREC holders showed interest to shift their offices to the new building. Gradually, all of them would shift their offices there, he added.

He also said that the IT, training and publication department would not be shifted to the new building today; they would be moved there within this month.

In 1996, the government had allotted 1.33 acres of land and Tk4 crore to the DSE for constructing the tower. The construction started in 2007.

According to the DSE's annual report of 2011-2012, the construction cost of the multi-story building was estimated at Tk132 crore.

History of ‘DSE’ and “Exchange Building” at Motijheel

According to the DSE publications, eight sponsors formed the East Pakistan Stock Exchange Association Limited on April 28, 1954. As public limited company, the name was revised to East Pakistan Stock Exchange Ltd on June 23, 1962. Again on May 14, 1964, the name of East Pakistan Stock Exchange Limited was changed to ‘Dacca Stock Exchange Ltd.’

The exchange was incorporated in 1954 and the formal trading started in 1956 in Narayanganj after obtaining the certificate of commencement of business. In 1958 the exchange was shifted to Dhaka and started functioning at the Chamber Building in Motijheel C/A.

On October 1, 1957 the Stock Exchange purchased a land measuring 8.75 katha at 9F Motijheel C/A from the government and shifted to its own current location in 1959.

http://www.dhakatribune.com/business...story-60-years

Recent Interior re-design (local contract) for *Japan Tobacco International Head Office, Rangs RD Center, Gulshan*


----------



## Bilal9

*Business Districts in Dhaka*

*Karwan Bazaar*


















*Motijheel*






















*Naya Paltan*























*Gulshan*


----------



## Bilal9

*More of Gulshan*





























*Banani*


----------



## Bilal9

*Shantinagar*


----------



## Myth_buster_1

WOW! I am really impressed with Bangladesh!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Couple of new-breed eateries,

*The Courtyard at Park Heights, Dhanmandi*

























*Takeout, Jamuna Future Park (new branch)*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Myth_buster_1 said:


> WOW! I am really impressed with Bangladesh!



Thanks Brother. Your good wishes returned likewise.


----------



## Bilal9

Recent Luxury Condo project in Gulshan, Shanta Altair

*Shanta Altair, Gulshan-2 North*









































Metro Rail Dhaka update. Track laying and electrical right-of-way work to start from January 2020, most viaduct sections will be installed by year end.






Face recognition and license plate recognition being developed for Dhaka Streets.





Green Dhaka Clean Dhaka update from Gareeb-Nawaz Avenue in Uttara area, Dhaka. Temperature control using shade trees on sidewalks/footpaths.





Bijoy Sarani (Victory Avenue) near the Sangsad Bhaban (Parliament Building)


----------



## Bilal9

Some recent Interior design work by Artek, a local outfit.

Grameen Trust NGO - Dhaka




__ https://www.facebook.com/





Peyala Cafe - Dhaka



































Peyala Cafe Exterior


----------



## Bilal9

And no interior designer's portfolio is complete without the involvement of a modern furniture-maker and upholsterer for bespoke pieces. One local one is K-T or 'Kath-Thokra' ('Woodpecker' in Bengali). Some of this company's handiwork is as good as Broyhill, Lane and other famous makes in the US. They specialize in mid-century-modern pieces which are all the rage nowadays. Also on offer are ultramodern pieces like those from Italian ateliers like Cantoni and Natuzzi.


----------



## Bilal9

*Progress of MRT Line-6 October 2019*
https://dmtcl.portal.gov.bd/sites/de...cc2dd23615.pdf

Sorry PDF page above mostly in Bengali.

CP01 (soil improvement of the land of the Depot)- 100%
CP02 (associated works of the Depot)- 55%
CP03 & CP04 (Uttara North to Agargaon)- 58%
CP05 (Agargaon to Karwan Bazaar)- 32.12%
CP06 (Karwan Bazaar to Motijheel)- 34.38%
CP07 (Mechanical and Electrical works)- 23.3%
CP08 (Rolling stocks and Depot equipment)- 20.06%

First set of Rolling Stock (Metro trainset) built in Japan expected be in Bangladesh around June 2020.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Payra 1200 megawatt power-plant going online in January 2020 (1st Unit 600 megawatts)*
Ultra supercritical coal turbine tech used (environment friendly).

This Chinese project achieved 94% progress in four years while little if any progress achieved in similar sized Rampal Indian power project in the Sundarbans (as is typical).







Latest Padma Bridge Update (Roadway slab placement on top level)


----------



## Bilal9

*Morich & Mango, Banani*































*Bene Bistro, Gulshan-2*

New venture by owner of MadChef, Cheez, etc.


----------



## Bilal9



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

*Apollo Hospital, Chittagong (latest construction status)*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

*Selima Medical College Hospital Ltd. (BRB Group), Kushtia*


----------



## POTTER

Good to see infrastructure development in BD but you should do something like Netherlands about rising sea level.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

*8-km viaduct of metro rail is visible: official*
Independent Online/ BSS




The construction work of the metro rail is progressing fast as an 8.04-kilometre viaduct from Uttara to Agargaon has become visible.

“So far 38.35 percent of the 20.10-kilomtere metro-rail project from Uttara to Motijheel has been completed,” Managing Director of Dhaka Mass Transit Company Ltd (DMTCL) MAN Siddique told BSS here today.

He said 8.04 kilometres of viaduct out of 11.73-kilometres and nine metro stations from Uttara to Agargaon under 3rd and 4th packages has been constructed.

Besides, he said, there has been 23.58 percent progress in electrical and mechanical system, rolling stock (rail coach) and collection of depot equipment work.

“At the instruction of the honourable Prime Minister, the social survey to expand the Mass Rapid Transit Line-6 (MRT Line-6) from Motijheel to Kamalapur is going on,” he added.

According to the project details, the Uttara-Agargaon part of the MRT Line-6 under 3rd and 4th packages marked 59 percent progress. Viaduct erection and parapet wall construction work is going on smoothly.

Construction work of concourse at Uttara North, Uttara Centre and Uttara South Stations is going on, while a contractor has been given the task of setting up 1.74-kilometre rail line and Overhead Catenaries System (OCS) Mast.

The construction progress of Agargaon-Karwar Bazar part under the fifth package rose to 34.75 percent, while that of Karwan Bazar-Motijheel part to 36.93 percent.

The government has been implementing the metro rail project from Uttara to Motijheel in eight packages.

The land development work of depot (package-I) area which started on September 8, 2016 has been completed.
The progress of civil work under the package-2 is 57 percent and the rest of the work will be finished by June next year.

Construction of check boring, test pile and main pile under the package-3 and 4 has been completed and that of 743 pile caps out of 766 has already been completed. Construction of 380 pier heads out of 393 and 4,886 precast segment casting out of 5,149 has also been completed.

On February 16 in 2019, the Japanese company started building bogies for MRT Line-6 under the package-8 (Rolling Stock and Depot Equipment Collection).



POTTER said:


> Good to see infrastructure development in BD but you should do something like Netherlands about rising sea level.



This started in late 80's, and is continuing. Will post some details later...

Dhaka's river banks are being improved with walkways, trails and places to congregate for leisure.







POTTER said:


> Good to see infrastructure development in BD but you should do something like Netherlands about rising sea level.



https://www.gwp.org/globalassets/global/gwp-sas_images/gwp-sas-in-action/ldai/bdp-2100-ppt.pdf


----------



## Bilal9

*Bene Bistro, Gulshan-2*

New venture by owner of MadChef, Cheez, etc.











*Pizza Hut Gulshan: New hut, same pizza!*






Iris Farina
After 16 years of tasty pizzas and memorable offers, Pizza Hut’s Gulshan outlet has moved to a new address. The original outlet, opened in 2003, was a popular landmark destination, and a beloved place for meet-ups, birthdays, or even simple get-togethers all through the week. And you can now enjoy these same adventures at their new address, just 30 metres away!

The new space is equally welcoming, with high glass walls allowing in an abundance of light, any time of the day. The open kitchen system is a fresh aspect, and you can see how your food is prepared, and even track how your order is coming along, should you be inclined to do so! The low hanging retro style light bulbs and shaded lamps add up to an ambience that’s welcoming yet sleek. The exposed overhead beams, combined with the high ceiling, diffuse the ambient light for a welcoming feel. As for interior décor, the minimalist touch is upped with well-placed potted plants. For Instagrammers, every white wall, with messages in the signature Pizza Hut red and glass sides, is a perfect background. In fact, your eyes will be met with green on any side you look while enjoying your favourite slice of pizza.






To celebrate the many memories at the old outlet, Pizza Hut gave away free pizzas to the first 150 customers on the evening of 25 November, 2019. Pizza lovers came by with great enthusiasm to say goodbye, and prepared to welcome the new outlet. Comparing to the old Pizza Hut, this new one is on the slightly smaller side, and you may miss the children’s zone. But the signature food, with the same taste and quality, plus the trendier interior, are bound to make up for them. In particular, the open kitchen is a fully new addition to look forward to. You can pick comfy chairs for taking your time with friends and family. For a different relaxed feel, there are long sofas that overlook a green exterior — you can enjoy all these with a selection of pizzas, sides and drinks, be it a quick snack stopover, a hearty lunch, or even an afternoon corporate session. The new Gulshan outlet is meant to stay as a favourite destination for Pizza Hut loyalists.

New address: Rangs RD Square, Block SE (F), Plot 03, Bir Uttam Mir Shawkat Ali Sharak, South Avenue, Gulshan – 1, Dhaka – 1212

Even if you end up at the old outlet, the visible arrows and signs will point you towards the right direction!

*Beirut 99, Banani*

Lebanese shawarmas





















*Gulshan Ladies Park Beautification Project*


----------



## Bilal9

*BRAC University Permanent Campus Construction Progress, Badda*


----------



## Saiful Islam

Bilal9 said:


> *Apollo Hospital, Chittagong (latest construction status)*




Nice hospital but robs you

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Click to enlarge...


----------



## Bilal9




----------



## Bilal9

Saiful Islam said:


> Nice hospital but robs you



Yup - the foreign doctors have to remit big money back home, and it will come only from our Bangladeshi pockets.


----------



## Bilal9

*Suvastu Gulshan Ave Tower*

20 storied commercial/office tower with 4 underground levels for parking







*Suvastu Upcoming Mixed-Use Project, Banani*

13 storied building with 2 underground levels for parking






*Suvastu SM Nexus, Rd 12, Banani*

10 storied mixed-use building with 2 underground levels for parking






One of the tallest highrises in Dhaka so far (considering our expensive highrise predicament)...

*Shanta Pinnacle, Tejgaon*

G5+40 storied commercial and office building









































*Current Status of Bangladesh China Friendship Exhibition Center, Purbachal*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tom-tom

Bilal9 said:


> Yup - the foreign doctors have to remit big money back home, and it will come only from our Bangladeshi pockets.



Why can't bdeshi Drs work there?

Whats going with the iconic towers? I thought it was suppose to be 142 floors?


I came across this video 




The design seem OK, but I want 142 floors!


----------



## Bilal9

Tom-tom said:


> Why can't bdeshi Drs work there?
> 
> Whats going with the iconic towers? I thought it was suppose to be 142 floors?
> 
> 
> I came across this video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The design seem OK, but I want 142 floors!



That design for 142 floors was too pie-in-the sky it seems...

The guy who floated and proposed that idea (Hindu expat doctor from LA) was a complete fraud. He did not win the contract.

Work has started with a different contractor Powerpac (they are in the heavy electrical items manufacturing mainly) with a Japanese JV partner (Kajima) and latest news says the new design is around 80 floors I believe. I am not holding out high hopes....will believe it when I see them actually building a foundation.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tom-tom

Bilal9 said:


> That design for 142 floors was too pie-in-the sky it seems...
> 
> The guy who floated and proposed that idea (Hindu expat doctor from LA) was a complete fraud. He did not win the contract.
> 
> Work has started with a different contractor Powerpac (they are in the heavy electrical items manufacturing mainly) with a Japanese JV partner (Kajima) and latest news says the new design is around 80 floors I believe. I am not holding out high hopes....will believe it when I see them actually building a foundation.



The guy had a Muslim name and is from syhlet.


----------



## Bilal9

Tom-tom said:


> The guy had a Muslim name and is from syhlet.



The guy's name is Kali Pradip Chowdhuri and he is a low class fraud and cheat. He has floated tons of propaganda websites claiming fraudulent things. Sometimes his claimed achievements are borderline hilarious like being born in a Sylheti Zeminder family etc.

He hangs out with Indians who are easily impressed by his spendy dinners. Local Bangladeshis all know what a fraud he is, just google him.

Look at this,

https://www.callahan-law.com/dr-kal...m-for-using-doctors-as-personal-atm-machines/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

*Bank Asia Headquarters (In Planning Stage)*






Website:

https://www.emporis.com/buildings/12...aka-bangladesh

Project details
Height: 253.00 m
Floors: 46 (Floors above ground), 2 (Floors below ground)
Use: Commercial office
Location: Karwan Bazaar, Dhaka

*Purbachal Exhibition Centre is complete*
















*Concord Sohel Square, Dhanmondi*

B2+G+14FL commercial building






*Upcoming Township Project, Targach, Gazipur*

Located next to upcoming BRT station

Situated on over 75 Bigha land on the main highway (7km from Airport) before Board Bazaar and after College Gate. Planning for top brand school, sports facilities, commercial space with stores, walking paths and ensuring at least 60% green space. There is a hospital next door and commercial facilities will have office space, markets, and a grocery store.

There will be 3 type of Apartments (1000, 1250) sqft. with 2 bedrooms and 1500 sqft. with 3 bedrooms; all in 25-storied buildings





















*New Gulshan Club Interior*
















*Rupayan Latifa Shamsuddin Tower, Mirpur 1*

13 storied commercial building






*Sara Sandhani Life Tower, Shyamoli*

B2 + 14FL commercial building






*Sara Mohammed Ali Tower, Bosila, Mohammadpur*

B2 + 14FL mixed-use building






*Sara Patwary Tower, Bosila, Mohammadpur*
B2 + 14FL mixed-use building






*Simpletree Lighthouse, KA Ave, Banani*


----------



## Bilal9

*MG One Gulshan Ave (former KFC plot), Gulshan-1*

30 storied mixed-use building overlooking with 50% open space and 290 car underground parking





















*Bangabandhu Military Museum project at Agargaon, Dhaka*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

*Eastern The Statesman, Gulshan-2*

































































__________________

*Update on Multi-disciplinary and Super-specialized Hospital at Bangabandhu Sheikh Mujib Medical University(BSMMU)*

It has been carried out an interim inspection of the project with Hyundai Development Company (the contractor) and Sunjin Engineering & Architecture (one of the consultant).

Construction of underground structure almost completed, frame construction of the 1st and 2nd floors is now in progress. At the same time, the foundation works of the entrance to the basement parking area is also ongoing. The new specialized hospital is planned for completion by 2022.

In this regard, since October 14th, Eulji Medical Center, Eulji University (one of the consultant) has invited doctors, nurses and hospital administrators who belong to BSMMU, and has been providing education and training to them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

*Visualized - Grameen Health Complex, Uttara Third Phase.*































*The Courtyard, Bay's Park Heights, Dhanmondi*































*Soji, Banani*





















*Halda Valley Tea Lounge, Gulshan-2*











*Secret Recipe (Malaysian Snacks Coffee/Tea Chain) opens at SKS Tower, Mohakhali*


----------



## Bilal9

*Concord Shenandoah, Gulshan*

17 storied apartment building with 3 levels for underground parking and rooftop pool






*Concord Rafat Kamar, Banani*

10 storied apartment building with lake view and 2 underground levels for parking






*Shanta Utopia Condominums, Mirpur DOHS Road*

14 storied condo buildings





















































































__________________

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

*BRAC 3 Tower, Gulshan-Tejgaon Link Rd*






New Sheraton Hotel in Banani (almost completed)





Renaissance Hotel Dhaka


----------



## Bilal9

More Renaissance Hotel images (not opened yet and kind of in disarray). The interior designers of this facility should be hung by their collective cajones....just atrocious...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

*Evergreen Hannan Tower, Motijheel (Updated Design)*

25 storied commercial/office building with 3 levels for underground parking






*Upcoming Amin Mohammed Foundation Project, Science Lab Junction, Elephant Rd, Dhanmondi*

17 storied office/commercial building with 2 levels for underground parking






*Green Galleria, Dhanmondi Rd 12*

14 storied commercial building with 2 levels for underground parking






*Evergreen AZ Tower, Paltan*

25 storied commercial/office building with 5 levels for underground parking






*Prasaad Paltan Square, Naya Paltan*

15 storied mixed use building





__________________






*Green Sanctuary, North Banani*

12 storied apartment building with 2833-2904 sq. ft. units






*Green Fantasy, Paltan*

15 storied condominium building with 2 levels for underground parking






*Green Castalia, Dhanmondi*

14 storied apartment building with 2 levels for underground parking






*Sylhet becomes country’s first city to get rid of overhead wires*
Serajul Islam, Sylhet
Published at 01:24 pm January 9th, 2020

View of a street in Sylhet without conventional wired over-the-top electric poles Dhaka Tribune






The implementation puts an end to conventional street electric poles

Sylhet City Corporation (SCC) has introduced an electric power transmission and distribution network, putting an end to conventional wired over-the-top electric poles.

This is the first time in the country’s history a city has successfully gotten rid of the conventional street wired electricity poles.

The full-fledged operation of the installation of underground lines and the removal of the overhead wires took place on the first month of this year.

The first phase of the system was implemented at the Shahjalal (R) Shrine area of the SCC ward 1 where all the wired electric poles were removed along with other service oriented wires.

SCC Mayor Ariful Haq Chowdhury said: “What started as a test run project has made way for Sylhet city to get rid of all kinds of overhead wires including electric lines, making it the first city in the country to look like a foreign city.”

“Initially, all the places from the Shrine area to the court point will soon be free of wires. Eventually, the whole city corporation will come under this project,” he said.

SCC Chief Engineer Md Noor Azizur Rahman said: “It was a big challenge to implement the underground electricity system, which the city corporation along with the power division was successful in doing so.”

“Both SCC and the power division will work around the clock to provide uninterruptible power supply and keep the streets of the city wire-free,” he added.

https://www.dhakatribune.com/banglad...overhead-wires

*Gulshan*






*Baridhara*





__________________

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

*Manama Nessa Enclave, Rd 10 A Dhanmondi*

B2+11 storied apartment building






*Rahana & Julia House, Gulshan-2*

G1+11 storied apartment building






*Manama Verticals, Sec 3, Uttara*

G1+10 storied apartment building






*Concord MB Tower, Banani 11*

B2 + 14 storied commercial building






*Canyon Tower, Sec 12, Uttara




*

Aga Khan Academy Dhaka new campus progress status, sorry about the image quality.





*
St. Xavier's Collegiate School project, Bashundhara Residential area , Dhaka*















*BRAC University Permanent Campus Construction Progress, Badda*



































*Courtyard Marriott Hotel, Chittagong (Latest Construction Status)*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Dhaka Metrorail latest update, overall 38% complete, partial proof-of-concept service starting in June 2020, completion December 2021.






*MRT Line 6 detailed update at Uttara Third Phase (sorry Bengali only)





*
*Construction of Cox's Bazar station of "Dohazari-Cox's Bazar Railway project*









































Padma Bridge: 24th span installed on Feb. 14th, Bridge length now 3.5 KM. Chinese engineers still in NCoV quarantine, Bangladeshi workers completed this span installation on schedule.






Dhaka-Mawa (Padma Bridge) Freeway clover interchange at Bhanga






Documentary on the trialing and testing of the first batch of 50 Broad Gauge Indonesian high-speed coach consists (made by PT INKA) in Bangladesh Railway last year. Interesting to railfans in the subcontinent. It may be mentioned here that PT Inka also supplied 200 narrow gauge coaches to Bangladesh Railway already and more Broad Gauge coaches are in the pipeline.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

*Joomshaper Software Institute, Purbachal Highway*







*BRAC University Construction Update:*































*Gulshan-1*






*Asian Town Duplexes, Bhulta*





















Project animation






3rd Dhaka Hazrat Shahjalal (RA) Airport Terminal - to be finished by 2024. Work proceeding at brisk mode....to have more than 20 boarding bridges when finished.






*Dhanmandi, Dhaka's first suburb built in the early sixties, though most the buildings were single family homes back then, as opposed to multi-family condos nowadays.*






And the official video from the Civil Aviation dept. (sorry Bengali only)

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## mmr

Bilal9 said:


> *Joomshaper Software Institute, Purbachal Highway*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *BRAC University Construction Update:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Gulshan-1*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Asian Town Duplexes, Bhulta*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Project animation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3rd Dhaka Hazrat Shahjalal (RA) Airport Terminal - to be finished by 2024. Work proceeding at brisk mode....to have more than 20 boarding bridges when finished.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Dhanmandi, Dhaka's first suburb built in the early sixties, though most the buildings were single family homes back then, as opposed to multi-family condos nowadays.*


finally building a new terminal. Should have done it 10 years ago.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

*Bangabandhu Military Museum and Toshakhana Museum*











































mmr said:


> finally building a new terminal. Should have done it 10 years ago.



Well they were vacillating between building a brand new one outside of the city altogether - or expanding the present one. They finally chose the latter option, though this was seen as controversial in terms of traffic impact.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## EasyNow

Bilal9 said:


> *Evergreen Hannan Tower, Motijheel (Updated Design)*
> 
> 25 storied commercial/office building with 3 levels for underground parking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Upcoming Amin Mohammed Foundation Project, Science Lab Junction, Elephant Rd, Dhanmondi*
> 
> 17 storied office/commercial building with 2 levels for underground parking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Green Galleria, Dhanmondi Rd 12*
> 
> 14 storied commercial building with 2 levels for underground parking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Evergreen AZ Tower, Paltan*
> 
> 25 storied commercial/office building with 5 levels for underground parking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Prasaad Paltan Square, Naya Paltan*
> 
> 15 storied mixed use building
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __________________
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Green Sanctuary, North Banani*
> 
> 12 storied apartment building with 2833-2904 sq. ft. units
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Green Fantasy, Paltan*
> 
> 15 storied condominium building with 2 levels for underground parking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Green Castalia, Dhanmondi*
> 
> 14 storied apartment building with 2 levels for underground parking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sylhet becomes country’s first city to get rid of overhead wires*
> Serajul Islam, Sylhet
> Published at 01:24 pm January 9th, 2020
> 
> View of a street in Sylhet without conventional wired over-the-top electric poles Dhaka Tribune
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The implementation puts an end to conventional street electric poles
> 
> Sylhet City Corporation (SCC) has introduced an electric power transmission and distribution network, putting an end to conventional wired over-the-top electric poles.
> 
> This is the first time in the country’s history a city has successfully gotten rid of the conventional street wired electricity poles.
> 
> The full-fledged operation of the installation of underground lines and the removal of the overhead wires took place on the first month of this year.
> 
> The first phase of the system was implemented at the Shahjalal (R) Shrine area of the SCC ward 1 where all the wired electric poles were removed along with other service oriented wires.
> 
> SCC Mayor Ariful Haq Chowdhury said: “What started as a test run project has made way for Sylhet city to get rid of all kinds of overhead wires including electric lines, making it the first city in the country to look like a foreign city.”
> 
> “Initially, all the places from the Shrine area to the court point will soon be free of wires. Eventually, the whole city corporation will come under this project,” he said.
> 
> SCC Chief Engineer Md Noor Azizur Rahman said: “It was a big challenge to implement the underground electricity system, which the city corporation along with the power division was successful in doing so.”
> 
> “Both SCC and the power division will work around the clock to provide uninterruptible power supply and keep the streets of the city wire-free,” he added.
> 
> https://www.dhakatribune.com/banglad...overhead-wires
> 
> *Gulshan*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Baridhara*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __________________



I am shocked at what a difference the removal of overhead wires has made. With this and the tarmacing of local roads, future BD is really beginning to take shape.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bilal9

PersonasNonGrata said:


> I am shocked at what a difference the removal of overhead wires has made. With this and the tarmacing of local roads, future BD is really beginning to take shape.



Hasn't it - though?

All a question of money. Sylhet is a test case, and only near the dargah for now. Dhaka and Chittagong's efforts will take a bit longer I am sure.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## EasyNow

Bilal9 said:


> Hasn't it - though?
> 
> All a question of money. Sylhet is a test case, and only near the dargah for now. Dhaka and Chittagong's efforts will take a bit longer I am sure.



Yes Dhaka will be the real test, but with so much infra work going on anyway this is the time to put in underground power lines where possible.

They tarmaced uposhohor last year and it looks fantastic - and encourages people to keep the street clean.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bengal71

Bilal9 said:


> *Joomshaper Software Institute, Purbachal Highway*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *BRAC University Construction Update:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Gulshan-1*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Asian Town Duplexes, Bhulta*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Project animation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3rd Dhaka Hazrat Shahjalal (RA) Airport Terminal - to be finished by 2024. Work proceeding at brisk mode....to have more than 20 boarding bridges when finished.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Dhanmandi, Dhaka's first suburb built in the early sixties, though most the buildings were single family homes back then, as opposed to multi-family condos nowadays.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the official video from the Civil Aviation dept. (sorry Bengali only)



Bruh, that airport video breaks my heart! They are building in a park where I used to go to with my first girl friend in my college days. Lot of memories, all gone forever now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Bengal71 said:


> Bruh, that airport video breaks my heart! They are building in a park where I used to go to with my first girl friend in my college days. Lot of memories, all gone forever now.



I heard that was a nice place to spend a few hours. This will keep happening unfortunately.


----------



## Bilal9

Couple of exquisite fine-dining establishments new on the Dhaka foodie scene - though at a higher price level.

*The Laughing Buddha, Banani (opening this week)*































*

Hongbao, Gulshan-2*































Illegal river encroachments being cleared continually by Govt. River-protection agency (BIWTA) on the banks of the BuriGanga, near Pangaon, near Narayanganj (about 20 KM from Dhaka). There are plans to expand logistics activity and facilities near Pangaon and eventually establish one more Inland Riverine Container Port, in addition to one existing Port.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

Hotel InterContinental Dacca as it appeared in 1968. Radio East Pakistan Production Studios Building in the foreground. Photo was taken from Hotel Shahbagh which was converted to PG Hospital Outpatient Building later. What an arboreal and idyllic view...






Same spot in 2003 - the hotel had changed operator to Sheraton by then. 





Revamped again in 2018, with renowned global interior designers with an interior to rival *ANYTHING *in the subcontinent and possibly also Asia. Bravo!



















































Dhaka Club in the Ramna neighborhood of Dhaka was revamped a few years ago.

Dhaka Club Ltd. has emerged as an icon of elegance in its aristocracy, tradition and excellence. This club is the oldest recreational organization and the largest of elite clubs in Dhaka, Bangladesh. There is a feeling of camaraderie that defines the culture of the club, found in the informal, friendly interaction between young and older members.

It was registered on 19 August 1911 modeled after the then Bengal Club of Calcutta, a colonial establishment.

Dhaka Club Ltd. was granted legal status on 14 September 1911 under the Indian Companies Act of 1882. The club is located near Shahbagh Intersection and is surrounded by Dhaka University, Bangladesh National Museum, Radio Bangladesh, BIRDEM Hospital, Ramna Park and the Suhrawardy Udyan (previously known as the Ramna Race Course).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

BRAC CDM Complex, Rajendrapur






Basundhara R/A, Dhaka





Agargaon, Dhaka






Bangabandhu International Conference Center, Dhaka








Kuril flyover, Dhaka

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

This is not a recent urban development scenario, but urban nonetheless. Many ancient urban buildings have faded away in Bangladesh with the sands of time in the humid area we call home, but this one persisted because it was well-planned. *Shalban vihara* (Sanskrit; Bengali: শালবন বিহার _Shalban Bihar_) is an archaeological site and *Ancient Buddhist University/Monastery complex *in Mainamati, Comilla, Bangladesh.[1] The ruins are in the middle of the Lalmai hills ridge (part of the reason it survived flooding-related damage), and these are of a 7th-century Paharpur-style Buddhist vihara with 115 cells for monks. It operated through the 12th century.[2][3].

Bangladesh has had many such Buddhist Universities practicing Mahayana Buddhism until 1202, during the time of Turkic conquests, when most of the Buddhist Monasteries were destroyed. Unlike common knowledge, most folks in Bangladesh were practicing Buddhists before they adopted Islam. These relics and ruins are protected by the state. Mainamati is also the location of one of the larger army cantonments outside Dhaka.






Bangabandhu Sheikh Mujibur Rahman Novo Theatre, Dhaka.






Bangabandhu Bridge, Jamuna River (length: about 5 KM)














Mirpur flyover





Ships at outer anchorage in Chittagong Bay





Rice paddies, Barisal, Bangladesh





Radisson Blue and Airport Road





Army Stadium, Dhaka





Dhaka Elevated Expressway (work underway at Uttara, Dhaka). This is from two years ago, things have changed since then.





Sonargaon was one of East Bengal's many Mughal Subah capitals and trade centers (for textiles) in the early 11th century. The area boasted riverine ports that traded with the rest of Asia. The ornate ruins are slowly being restored.















Padma river in rainy season. The river at this point is a good seven plus KM wide...






Port of Chittagong






Savar Golf Club





Purbachal Expressway, Dhaka (moats have been added on both sides since).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

Mustard patches, Comilla, Bangladesh





National Martyr's Monument, Savar, Bangladesh





Uttara 3rd Phase Model Town being constructed a few years ago





3rd Phase today





Dhaka boasts some top notch architectural and interior design firms whose stellar credentials and portfolio go back at least five decades, with international awards and recognition. Some recent commercial and residential interior design work by local firm Chinton Architects.

Local buyer's office in Dhaka for a very large UK High Street retail chain.









Shuru Campus, Dhaka (co-sharing workspace)








RSA Capital, Dhaka











*Darwin Bistro*
*1200 sqft Design and Interior Fit-Out of a French Bistro in Toronto*
*



*
*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Couple more familiar restaurant projects from Chinton,

Glazed Donuts (iconic Dhaka specialist for this fried confection). A must visit. Krispy Kreme can't hold a candle to their stuff...















And of course - Burger King in Gulshan, Dhaka, which looks a bit different from BK stateside...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Dhaka roads empty due to Corona Virus scare,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9




----------



## Bilal9

New project in Banani DOHS

Ventura Aria



























Recent Private Residence project, Nikunja








































Tanvir Residence, Nikunja

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

South Breeze Blue Water, Dhanmandi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

Dhaka Boat Club being built at Turag riverside in Purbachal area. Still under construction. This club is going to be built like a yacht club in Western Countries and will have marinas for private boats, boat docking/repair facilities etc.






Current Status:










OK now we have some good news about the Purbachal CBD (Central Business District) project - hope it survives this CoVid-19 debacle. The original plan envisioned several (seven/eight?) skyscrapers over in Purbachal - the tallest 71 stories according to last reports.

Powerpac Engg. (Bangladesh) and Kajima Engg. (Japan) are well-respected names in their respective countries in the infra sector.

$3.6bn EPC deal signed with China Energy





A consortium of PowerPac Holdings Limited and Kajima Corporation signed a $3.6-billion engineering, procurement and construction (EPC) and financing agreement with China Energy Company Ltd on Wednesday for the partial development of Central Business District (CBD) at Purbachal in the capital.

The PowerPac Holdings Ltd inked the contract at the headquarters of the China Energy Co. Ltd., Beijing, China, said a press release here.

On behalf of the consortium, Ron Haque Sikder, managing director of the PowerPac Holdings Limited, and Zhang Hongming, member of the BOD, vice president of 'China Energy Company Ltd.', signed the agreement.

Under the agreement, China Energy Company Ltd will be partnering for the development works as well as arranging finance for the CBD project at Purbachal.

The PowerPac Holdings Limited., a sister concern of the Sikder Group, earlier signed another EPC and financing contract of US$2 billion with Power China, another Chinese group, for the development of some other parts of the same project about two months ago, the release added.

An iconic skyscraper will be built at the CBD project at Purbachal, a new township in the capital.

The project will be implemented with various facilities like office spaces with modern features, business centre, commercial spaces, retails, brand shops, luxurious apartments, 5-6 star hotels, convention centre, cultural centre, hospital, international school and shopping malls to modernise Dhaka’s skyline.

As per the master plan of the Purbachal New Town Project, there will be an international standard stadium with a capacity of 50,000 spectators, a world standard university, eco-park and a golf course training centre.

Rajdhani Unnayan Katripakkha (Rajuk) formally handed over a 100-acre site in December last year for implementing the project, according to PowerPac Holdings.

Source: UNB

PM Approves Funding for Development of Joyeeta Tower in Dhanmondi











Square Corporation Tower, Banani





Leads Corporation Tower, Sec 14, Mirpur





Innstar Trade Intercontinental Tower, Tejgaon I/A
32 storied mixed use building with 5 underground levels for parking






Innstar 1 Hatirjheel





Dahamashi Center, Banani

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

*Building Bangladesh: A New Wave of Cultural Projects*


Bangladesh has built a new wave of cultural architecture over the last decade. Tied to design influences from across the Bengal region and the broader Indian subcontinent, the country's modern buildings stand alongside monuments dating back thousands of years. With an architecture rooted in religion, history and culture, contemporary projects build upon the past to imagine a new future for Bangladesh and its cities.






© Mike Kelley, Will Scott
The name Bangladesh means _the country of Bengal_, and this South-Asian sovereign state is one of the most densely-populated countries in the world. As BRAC's Adnan Morshed explains, the country's architectural scene has been thriving with "a new energy over the past two decades or so. Bangladeshi architects have been experimenting with form, material, aesthetics, and, most importantly, the idea of how architecture relates to history, society, and the land." Over time, the country's architecture has had a unique impact on the lifestyle, tradition and cultural life of Bangladeshi people.

With a diverse and picturesque geography, Bangladesh's built environment reflects a range of building conditions. From the world's largest river delta, the Ganges-Brahmaputra, to its evergreen hill ranges, to the Madhupur and Barind plateaus, the country has worked with a varied landscape and materials that were readily available. Beyond Louis Kahn's iconic National Assembly Building, more recent public and civic projects are being built that reinterpret the country's climate and history. From the capital city of Dhaka to more rural locations, the following modern buildings showcase cultural projects built over the last decade.

*Handmade School by Anna Heringer + Eike Roswag*





© Kurt Hoerbst
On average, nearly 1000 people live in every square kilometer of Bangladesh, and over 80% of the population live in rural areas. This project’s main strategy is to communicate and develop knowledge and skills within the local population so that they can make the best possible use of their available resources. Historic building techniques were developed and improved and the skills passed on to local tradesmen to further transform the building techniques.

*Teach for Bangladesh by Studio Dhaka*






© Asif Salman
The project is located at the densest commercial area of Dhaka city, and the function and nature of business of TFB contrasts with the site surrounding it. The project stands out from the surrounding corporate high-rise buildings in its very humble and down-to-earth structure. The edifice and the character of its spaces stand out in the utilization and interplay of natural resources like trees, plants, water, the sun, wind, rain and shadows.

*Pani Community Centre by SchilderScholte architects*






Courtesy of SchilderScholte Architects
The Dutch foundation Pani commissioned SchilderScholte architects to design an educational building in the north Bengal town of Rajarhat. The architects embraced this pro-bono assignment coming from ideological motives and knowledge sharing. The building serves as a community center for people from the region, aged from toddlers to the elderly. The starting point was to realize a building using materials and skills from within a 15 miles radius around the site.

*Gulshan Society Mosque by Kashef Chowdhury - URBANA*




© Iwan Baan






Courtesy of Urbana
The urban plot allocated for this mosque was relatively small but the survey suggested that the mosque would need to accommodate a large congregation. This necessitated re-imagining the mosque typology into a vertically stacked volume. Planned for 2500, the building is presently attended by up to 4500 people for the weekly Friday prayer. Because of the limited size of the plot, the court-prayer hall sequence had to be substituted for a pragmatic approach. The entrance, for example, is immediate: a flight of steps from the sidewalk directly leads to the main vestibule and prayer hall. All floors are accessible by generous stairs and elevators, taking visitors to six upper levels.

*Franco-German Embassy in Dhaka by Stephane Paumier Architects*




© Amit Pasricha
The common ambition of the Franco-German embassy in Dhaka, Bangladesh presented itself as a strong opportunity for the design team to display the theme of duality and unity in a single building. This synergy between the two nations led to proposing a formal concept of permanent growth. The double DNA like spiral represents the dynamic relationship of France and Germany as the ‘political and economic engine' of modern Europe.

*Mayor Mohammad Hanif Jame Mosque by Shatotto*







© Mike Kelley, Will Scott
Located adjacent to the Azimpur graveyard in Lalbagh, the Mayor Mohammad Hanif Jummah Mosque is a threshold space inspired by the Azam Shah Mosque built by the Mughals in the Lalbagh Fort. The new design is a departure from traditional mosques in both physical and philosophical designs, combining old and new ideas into a contemporary concept. A key feature derived from the Mughal mosque was the “Shaan” – an extended terrace attached to the entrance of the main hall.

*Friendship Centre by Kashef Chowdhury - URBANA*




© Hélène Binet
The Friendship Center near the district town of Gaibandha, Bangladesh, is for an NGO which works with some of the poorest in the country and who live with very limited access and opportunities. Friendship uses the facility for its own training programs and will also rent out for meetings, training, conferences etc. as income generation. The low lying land, which is located in rural Gaibandha where agriculture is predominant, is under threat of flooding if the embankment encircling the town and peripheries break.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bilal9

Design Development Center is an approved project proposal at Karnaphuli EPZ, Anowara, Chittagong, Bangladesh for a Foreign Apparel conglomerate. The site contains a hillock which is celebrated through the design. The whole project is generated from the existing contour levels of the site, consisting of multilevel entrances. The program consists of Industry, Office and Dormitory.


----------



## Bilal9

BRAC3 Towers Bangladesh - this project has been in development for a while now and is considered the jewel in Dhaka's architectural crown...

Gross Floor Area 77,678 m2
Floors (F/B) 15/3
Completion 2022
Client BRAC Bank
BRAC Bank is a social enterprise (leading NGO) that leads changes to Bangladesh and currently provides new opportunities to its citizens to promote economic growth.

The company has decided to relocate the existing headquarters in Dhaka and build two office buildings (including a new headquarter) plus a 5-star hotel in the newly relocated site.

The new site is located within the new downtown area; at North - the Gulshan Link Road connects the site with the new downtown and a new road in front of the site is currently under construction.

At East - the Gulshan Lake and the extensive green park.

By situating the buildings at the intersection of the old and the new downtown, the new headquarters is expected to become a new landmark of Dhaka.













----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Latest finalized Image of Central Business District (CBD) in Purbachal New Town. This is the largest project in Bangladesh right now - headed by Powerpac Bangladesh/Kajima (Japan) consortium and will be designed and implemented by Heerim Korea and Power Engg. China respectively. Total investments will be multiple thousands of crores (Taka).

Skyscraper designs are very preliminary and detailed designs will be finalized as project progresses. There will be three towers at the primary core, having heights of 52, 71 and 96 stories. Please see video below for details.

Eventually this will form the newest core CBD/downtown area of Dhaka.

Older sixties downtown at Motijheel and current new CBD/downtown at Banani/Gulshan/Tejgaon will remain as the legacy/old ones.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

Lakeshore launches 'Kona Coffee' at Gulshan 2







Atique Rahman, Executive Director, Lakeshore Hotels, recently launched the hotel chain's first coffee shop "Kona Coffee" at Lakeshore Hotel at Gulshan 2 in the city.

Kona Coffee is a new coffee shop brand that aims to serve coffee drinks prepared from a blend of beans sourced from South American countries, and the Kona Island of Hawaii.

Fans of coffee drinks from around the city can visit Lakeshore Hotel and enjoy a delicious cup of Kona Coffee at their lobby café outlet.

Kona Coffee is established on the same values that have made Lakeshore a reputable name in the hospitality industry of Dhaka.

Lakeshore is widely known for its superior levels of service, and the quality of the food with a taste that makes a lasting impression. Most of Lakeshore's clients are repeat guests who are used to the high levels of personalized service they receive at the property and its outlets.

Wahiduzzaman, Manager, Kona Coffee, said the café is offering a wide range of caffeine-based hot and cold drinks, as well as an appetizing and varied range of bakery and pastry items, prepared fresh daily, with respect to the customers' preferences and at an excellent price.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hello HotPot!

Decorated from floor to ceiling with an authentic “Chinatown” feel, Yama Hotpot & Grill is one of the first restaurants in town to introduce the concept of hotpot. I had the pleasure of tasting, in what should ideally be termed as an “experience”, their authentic Chinese hotpot.

Hotpot is, simply put, a Chinese cooking method, prepared with a simmering pot of soup stock at the dining table. Hotpot is a buffet of ingredients, prepared carefully and pre-sliced into thin portions that will cook quickly and consistently in the bubbling broth, giving the customers the feel of cooking their own meals, and that is precisely what Yama hotpot does so well.







Picture a table with an induction top in the centre with a pot split into spicy and clear stock and surrounded by over 20 different types of ingredients including varieties of chicken, beef, fish, vegetables and crab (yes you read that right, delicious, whole crab!). If you want to customise the stocks or ingredients a little bit more, then you have a selection of over 16 different spices and herbs. These can be added to the pot itself or to a particular serving after it has been cooked. So that your friends who love everything extremely spicy (me!) can do so without ruining it for the rest of the group. But come on, a little spice doesn’t hurt anybody! Oh, and did we mention that you get unlimited refills and ingredients?!







Shamit always feels that restaurants have the power to unite people, and some restaurants are even able to create entire communities and neighbourhoods around them. “We wanted to give an experience to our customers where they can come, sit back, relax and enjoy the meal with their families, take a smoke break or maybe even go for a walk and then come back again to continue their meals” he shares. Shamit emphasises on his wish of bringing a community feel to the restaurant. Yama Hotpot is intended for those who want to spend quality time with friends and family.







Speaking further of his inspiration behind opening the restaurant, Shamit had to go back to the roots of Hobnob café, his first venture into the industry. Shamit along with his business partner of Chinese origin decided to bring selected items that are common in Chinese households to cater to the already large Chinese expats working in Dhaka and for the locals looking to experience something different. Launched in 2016, Hobnob Café gathered rave reviews for their beef noodle soup (which is a must-try if you haven’t already) and a wide selection of desserts (oh the Tiramisu!). After 3 years of success, the owners decided to bring the same impact of community that a traditional hotpot restaurant would bring and expanded their offering by launching Yama Hotpot & Grill in 2019, just one floor above Hobnob. With an already existing base of loyal customers courtesy Hobnob, their new venture was an instant hit and had, since then, become a place where friends and family spend hours talking and eating.

What separates a great restaurant from a good one is not just its food, décor or the service, but by how you lose track of time when you’re there. That is precisely what happened when I lost track of time while I was eating and talking with my crew. The variety of ingredients often means there is something for everyone. I personally love spicy food, and their spicy broth was exactly what my palette needed. The clear soup was a complete surprise to me as I equally loved it. Their dumplings and chicken items go perfectly with the spicy soup while all veggie items mix really well with the clear soup. Among the seafood items, their crab was so tender and delicious that it deserves a separate mention itself.

Besides the food there, what will stand out is, of course, their top-notch service. The servers know their ingredients very well and are kind enough to recommend ingredient and spice combinations. To top that, I had the privilege to check out their kitchen, which was exceptionally clean. Yama hotpot did not disappoint, and that went on to show the dedication of the staff to maintain high quality.

In short, Yama Hotpot and Grill is an experience that everyone should have. Delicious food, numerous options and combinations, high standard of service, cleanliness and more importantly, the feeling of togetherness while eating is what makes this restaurant unique and stand out from the rest.


----------



## Bilal9

Note: This is probably one of the most pricy restaurants in the Dhaka culinary scene with excellence to match. Dinner will probably set you back Tk.10,000/- to Tk.15,000/- per person, (and that w/out alcohol if you're so inclined). So tread carefully.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
The Amber Room offers an Exquisite Culinary Ride
by IRFAN AZIZ







Trying to stand out in Dhaka’s food scene can be quite challenging. Given the kaleidoscopic nature of it, all it takes is a blink for the next significant phase to commence. But in The Amber Room, Dhaka has found the phase that is here to stay. The latest addition at the InterContinental Dhaka seeks to meet our fine dining needs and steak cravings unlike ever before. But it does so with a twist. Some of their signature dishes come with a slight local twist. A marriage between Bangladesh and the world, if you will. This way not only does The Amber Room offer you one of the sleekest gastronomic experiences in town, but also allows you to explore the world-class potential of local ingredients.







Upon entering The Amber Room, your mind and body will surely sense of cosiness emanated by its ambience. With an all-round wooden texture, just the perfect amount of illusion lighting, and chic furniture and contemporary paintings to go with it, it sets up the mood for a warm and euphonious night. But that’s not even the best part. The real spectacle is the sapid selection of culinary items that will stimulate your taste buds and leave them begging for more. The Amber Room specialises in steak. Ribeye, Tenderloin, Tomahawk, Lamb rack, Spare ribs from the finest black Angus meat from the land down under, just thinking about it makes our mouths salivate, to be honest.







Each steak is crafted to perfection via a meticulous process that can take up to 500 hours or 21 days. You heard that right. The process begins by hanging a massive portion of meat (usually 20 kilos or more) until it loses its moisture. Salt blocks that have been specially brought in from Tibet are then used to break down the tissue and make the steak more soft and tender. The meat is then rested in a state of the art storage facility with a temperature of precisely 1.5 degrees and humidity between 75 and 85. It doesn’t stop there. The preparation of the steak is done using the sous vide method, which is an intricate process that involves vacuum-sealing the meat and cooking to an exact temperature for up to 28 hours. The end product is nothing short of art. Perfectly charred meat with a velveteen centre that melts right into your mouth. Simply divine.

Apart from steaks, which is undoubtedly the centrepiece, Amber Room also has a selection of delectable dishes such as Crab Ravioli with Orange flavour, Prawn Kunafa along with various platters and even fusion dishes such as Marinated prawn with Bengali spices and Kacchi Biriyani. Told you, it puts Bengali cuisine on a pedestal along with the rest! And if you are looking to give your sweet tooth a kicking, they have the likes of mega profiterole, The Amber cheesecake, lemon tart, crepes and le baba au rhum.







“It takes experience and immense passion for combining different styles & creating different cuisines,” exclaimed Reynaldo S. Dulatre, the head chef at The Amber Room when asked to define the place. His words resonate through and through as the experience and passion are quite prevalent on even the minutest of details. The Amber Room is truly a cut above the rest, and you need to experience this now!


----------



## Bilal9

Love Triangle, Dhanmondi


----------



## Bilal9

Tarka, Rd 11, Banani (new location)


















-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Peyala Cafe, Gulshan-2












--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Taste of Dhaka – Boithok – HEAVEN ON A PLATE
Written by KN Deya

Food doesn’t just stay food when it is enjoyed in the presence of loved ones, and what better way to have a meal than to relax in a restaurant where the scrumptious regional delicacies match the decor and ambience perfectly? Whether you’re a local or not, if you’re looking for an authentic Bengali experience, Boithok at Banani is the place to go.






“Jibanananda Das never came here for a meal,” the restaurant’s owners proclaims with mirth, but they also boast that Boithok would certainly appeal to that side of you which yearns for the refreshing Bengali
aesthetic. They promise a full-fledged “Bangali Voj”, how can you not be tempted? Despite offering the local cuisine, Boithok is as intricately designed as any western restaurant in the city. The cozy space featuring wide windows and open brick walls amplifies a sense of nostalgia as it brings to mind rustic coffee shops from popular songs and literature.

Stepping in the restaurant, the first thing that you see is a wall full of bookshelves that also wrap around the corner and continues along another wall. The books are placed strategically, leaving ample space as visual relief. An astonishing fact is that Boithok also hosts art exhibitions sometimes, that gives the place a more poetic air.







On the right-hand side of the entrance is an airy room with sitting arrangements, while the left leads to a little green veranda. The veranda is dominated by green. In keeping with the interior theme, here too are
two adjacent walls, completely overtaken with various ferns and herbs. Anyone who’s in the habit of smoking after a hearty meal can pick a wicker table here and enjoy the fresh air.

Speaking of a hearty meal, that is the only kind of meals Boithok offers. Their set meals center around steamed basmati rice and a protein, such as pomfret, beef kala bhuna and two preparations of chicken, as well as a mouth-watering array of bhortas. If you thought home is the only place where you’ll find thankuni bhorta, well, think again! Because you’ll find this item, and many more, at Boithok. While you’re feasting on the meal at an indoor or outdoor table, the taste and atmosphere will make you feel like you’re far away into the past.

















Meals are not the only thing Boithok has to offer. Their tea has become quite popular within just a few months. Their Masala tea has won many hearts. If you’re not a fan of hot beverages, you can instead check out their impressive array of cold drinks. Even after you’re done with your food, drinks (and perhaps smoke), Boithok doesn’t run out of things to offer. There is a set of carrom boards for the entertainment of the customers. If you’re not partial to games, you can just pick one of the books from the shelves and lose yourself in the story. In addition to their classy interior, all these activities will surely make you want to visit Boithok again.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Now for a change of pace - a place in the country for those who want to get away from it all. In my opinion beautifully designed as a proposal.

Manikganj Villa


----------



## Bilal9

Dhaka streets practically empty due to CoVid-19 situation.


----------



## Bilal9

Three Airports Design Projects in Bangladesh
Osmani·Saidpur·Barisal, Bangladesh 


Location Osmani·Saidpur·Barisal, Bangladesh
G.F.A(m2) 37,700(Osmani), 26,200(Saidpur)
Floors(F/B) 2/1
Design 2018
Completion 2022
Client Civil Aviation Authority of Bangladesh(CAAB)
The Three Bangladesh Airport design projects were carried out by the Bangladesh government in response to the improvement of passenger service and the increasing passenger demand. Yooshin performed a master plan of the project and Heerim conducted the basic design and construction documentation of the passenger terminal and auxiliary facilities.

Heerim has designed an international new terminal and subsidiary facilities of Osmani Airport, the second largest airport in Bangladesh, set up domestic and international new terminal and auxiliary facilities design at Saidpur Airport, and the control tower and airport terminal facilities design at Barisal Airport. The exterior and interior designs of each airport were designed with motifs according to Bangladesh regional characteristics.


----------



## Bilal9

Bangladesh-China Friendship Exhibition Center, Purbachal (Latest Update)























Borak Hatirjheel Twin Towers (final redesign visualization) located on the side of Hatirjheel Drive

45 storied & 20 storied


















Bangladesh Railway New Headquarters (visualization)





Dutch Bangla Bank Tower, Motijheel Shapla Roundabout Chottor (visualization, left most tower), Rightmost Low-rise dates from 1960's (State Bank of Pakistan)
25 FL + 3 basements


----------



## Bilal9

Finlay South City, Baddarhat Circle, Chittagong


----------



## Bilal9

A part of the Metrorail elevated infra visible near Mirpur DOHS.







Playpen School, Bashundhara
























Design by: Ehsan Khan Architects
Photos by: Maruf Raihan

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Bilal9

WOHA Releases New Renderings of Sustainable Inner-City Campus and Public Park








WOHA and BRAC University have unveiled the latest images from the 5.3-acre university campus, scheduled for completion in 2021. Located in Dhaka, Bangladesh, the intervention will transform a polluted and flooded wasteland into a sustainable inner-city campus and public park.







Designed by Singapore-based architecture firm WOHA, the project will put in place new standards for sustainable development in the region. Under construction since 2017, the 950,000 square-foot campus will incorporate the values of BRAC, the largest non-governmental organization (NGO) in the world. Transforming a residual area into a liveable, tropical, and sustainable campus, the project draws inspiration from the regions Sundarbans, which have separate ecosystems above and below tidal level.







The design and the functions are divided into two bodies, the private Academia raised canopy for learning and the ground-level public Campus Park created by remediating the existing polluted swamp into a bio-retention pond with lush native landscaping. In fact, the campus that will host over 10,000 students, will have its Academia entity shelter the Campus Park from the sun and the monsoon rains.

Moreover, the public part will also include a gathering space for the Universitys auditorium, multi-purpose hall, and public gallery. The roof, serving as the University Green will accommodate a recreational field, a swimming pool and a 200m running track under the shade of a large photovoltaic (PV) solar canopy. With a flexible structural model, spaces can be combined or subdivided, allowing for future resizing of the faculties.







We were inspired by BRAC University's mission to foster the development process of Bangladesh by creating an opportunity for excellence in higher education that is responsive to the local communities needs. The new campus will provide an environment that is conducive to learning and human interaction and its integrated landscaping will enhance urban biodiversity. Where there used to be a flooded wasteland, the design of the new building implements strategies that help to reduce waste as well as save energy and water. -- Richard Hassell, WOHA Co-Founder."






*Design Inception: September 2011
Start of Construction: July 2017
Completion: 2021
Plot Area: 232,500 sq. ft.
Gross Floor Area: 950,000 sq. ft.
Height of Building: 150 ft.
No. of Stories: 13
Client: BRAC University
Architects: WOHA Architects Pte Ltd
Consultants: 7+ total including Transsolar, Atelier Dreiseitl, and Arup Singapore
Contractor: 1 total*

More renderings from BRAC University's upcoming campus

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Bilal9

Shahabuddin School, Chandpur. It is clear by looking at the layout that this is a backup cyclone/flood shelter for local communities. Very nice Mosque design too.


















Design by: Archeground
Photos by: Maruf Raihan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bilal9

*mar 22, 2020*

*architecture firm river & rain in Bangladesh has repurposed parts of four shipping containers into escape den, a three-story residence in a quiet, secluded suburb of dhaka, bangladesh. comprised of a steel frame skeleton and the recycled containers, the house is completed with a series of large openings, terraces, and plenty of outdoor space that attribute a lightweight, refined feel to its otherwise bulky appearance.*

*



*
*Photos courtesy of river & rain*

*evoking a rustic romanticism, river &rain‘s house stands solitary on a large piece of land in dhaka’s bashundhara residential area. the local architecture studio has developed the design with large openings and reflective surfaces, which allow the interior to make the most of the morning light and emit a dim glow at night. *

*



*





*escape den contains the kitchen and dinning area on the ground floor, while the living room and bedrooms are situated on the two upper levels. the three containers are connected via a set of stairs which also connects the house’s various decks and terraces. *

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*



*

*






*

*



*

*



*




*project info:*

*architecture office: river & rain*

*architecture team: kazi fida islam, md. abdul awwal, sumaiya shameem, mousumi kabir, irtefa iradat, abid khan*

*engineer: ruhul amin*

*location: bashundhara residential area, dhaka, bangladesh*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bilal9




----------



## Bilal9

Shanta 'The Polaris', Cantonment

7 storied apartment building with 3198-3291 sq. ft. units, gym, waiting lounge and children's play area

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tom-tom

Bilal9 said:


> Shanta 'The Polaris', Cantonment
> 
> 7 storied apartment building with 3198-3291 sq. ft. units, gym, waiting lounge and children's play area



How much do one these units cost? Also are they built with proper planning permission? Is it common hold or lease and for how many years. What's the service charge fees and any other fees an annum.

there was that gov garments organisation that built a tower with out having proper permission for the land and the court ordered it to be torn down.


----------



## Bilal9

Tom-tom said:


> How much do one these units cost? Also are they built with proper planning permission? Is it common hold or lease and for how many years. What's the service charge fees and any other fees an annum.
> 
> there was that gov garments organisation that built a tower with out having proper permission for the land and the court ordered it to be torn down.



Apartments can be either rented or bought. To buy, one has to be a citizen of Bangladesh.

Avg. sqft pricing is hovering around US$140 to US$200 for residential property in the luxury diplomatic zones, but cheaper off-grid housing is also available to purchase in installments and bank loans.

Shanta by the way is one of the better real estate developer/builders in Dhaka, they charge a premium. A unit in this building will cost around $500,000 to start and there is no loan system usually AFAIK for this type of housing, it is cash purchase. If you go back in this thread, you will see some spectacular multi-family housing they have designed.

There is currently a glut in the Dhaka housing market. So development of residential real estate has slowed a bit.

Serviced apts. and regular leases are available all over Dhaka. Luxury build quality I'd say is at par with housing anywhere and certainly more substantial compared to American or UK Housing. Kitchen and bath fittings come from the best of the best, such as Grohe etc.

Commercial property like that one BGMEA building in Hatirjheel was built without proper planning, as it was govt. land and they built it without consulting the proper authorities. BGMEA HQ I believe is a new bldg. in Uttara now.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Tom-tom

Bilal9 said:


> Apartments can be either rented or bought. To buy, one has to be a citizen of Bangladesh.
> 
> *Avg. sqft pricing is hovering around US$140 to US$200 for residential property in the luxury diplomatic zones, but cheaper off-grid housing is also available to purchase in installments and bank loans.*
> 
> Shanta by the way is one of the better real estate developer/builders in Dhaka, they charge a premium. A unit in this building will cost around $500,000 to start and there is no loan system usually AFAIK for this type of housing, it is cash purchase. If you go back in this thread, you will see some spectacular multi-family housing they have designed.
> 
> There is currently a glut in the Dhaka housing market. So development of residential real estate has slowed a bit.
> 
> Serviced apts. and regular leases are available all over Dhaka. Luxury build quality I'd say is at par with housing anywhere and certainly more substantial compared to American or UK Housing. Kitchen and bath fittings come from the best of the best, such as Grohe etc.
> 
> Commercial property like that one BGMEA building in Hatirjheel was built without proper planning, as it was govt. land and they built it without consulting the proper authorities. BGMEA HQ I believe is a new bldg. in Uttara now.



The part in bold are you talking about renting $200.00- $140.00 per a week in rent or purchasing at $200k-$140k ($200,000.- $140, 000)? 

Will people with no visa required status be able to buy?


----------



## Michael Corleone

Bilal9 said:


> BRAC3 Towers Bangladesh - this project has been in development for a while now and is considered the jewel in Dhaka's architectural crown...
> 
> Gross Floor Area 77,678 m2
> Floors (F/B) 15/3
> Completion 2022
> Client BRAC Bank
> BRAC Bank is a social enterprise (leading NGO) that leads changes to Bangladesh and currently provides new opportunities to its citizens to promote economic growth.
> 
> The company has decided to relocate the existing headquarters in Dhaka and build two office buildings (including a new headquarter) plus a 5-star hotel in the newly relocated site.
> 
> The new site is located within the new downtown area; at North - the Gulshan Link Road connects the site with the new downtown and a new road in front of the site is currently under construction.
> 
> At East - the Gulshan Lake and the extensive green park.
> 
> By situating the buildings at the intersection of the old and the new downtown, the new headquarters is expected to become a new landmark of Dhaka.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Latest finalized Image of Central Business District (CBD) in Purbachal New Town. This is the largest project in Bangladesh right now - headed by Powerpac Bangladesh/Kajima (Japan) consortium and will be designed and implemented by Heerim Korea and Power Engg. China respectively. Total investments will be multiple thousands of crores (Taka).
> 
> Skyscraper designs are very preliminary and detailed designs will be finalized as project progresses. There will be three towers at the primary core, having heights of 52, 71 and 96 stories. Please see video below for details.
> 
> Eventually this will form the newest core CBD/downtown area of Dhaka.
> 
> Older sixties downtown at Motijheel and current new CBD/downtown at Banani/Gulshan/Tejgaon will remain as the legacy/old ones.


Tower design depends on results from soil tests. They want to go 142 stories if the results allow

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

Tom-tom said:


> The part in bold are you talking about renting $200.00- $140.00 per a week in rent or purchasing at $200k-$140k ($200,000.- $140, 000)?
> 
> Will people with no visa required status be able to buy?



I meant purchasing at $140-$200 PER SQFT. (then multiply by number of sqft. area the apt./condo has).

'No visa required' status is the same as citizen, so yes.


----------



## SylhetiBDeshiAmerican



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

Some videos of Dhaka under lockdown,

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9




----------



## Bilal9

Dhaka streets during lockdown...


----------



## Tom-tom

Bilal9 said:


> Dhaka streets during lockdown...




Is that a recent pic? Btw distant relation of mine wants to join the bd army, what physical parameters must he fall in? 
(He had his appendicitis removed will that be an issue?)


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Tom-tom said:


> Is that a recent pic? Btw distant relation of mine wants to join the bd army, what physical parameters must he fall in?
> (He had his appendicitis removed will that be an issue?)



*Requirements To Join Bangladesh Army*
The requirements mentioned below concern the enlistees who want to be recruited as a Commissioned Officer.


Age: Both male and female candidates must be from 17-21 years.
Minimum Academic Qualification:
1. You have to pass your H.S.C./Equivalent examination. Candidates, who are from Cadet Colleges get extra benefits in joining for enlistment as they already had the basics of Army on their academics syllabus. 

2. You have to get at least GPA 3 (B) in both S.S.C. and H.S.C. to apply for this post.

3. You can be of science, commerce or arts/humanities background.

4. You can be from an English medium college, Bangla medium college or Madrasa.

*Minimum Physical Qualifications:*
Male candidates:

Height: 5’4”

Weight: 45.36 Kg

Chest: 30” normal, 32” extended

Female candidates:

Height: 5’1”

Weight: 40.82 Kg

Chest: 28” normal, 30” extended

All candidates must have good eyesight (6/6) (with/without spectacles)*.

https://bangladeshus.com/join-bd-army/#Requirements_To_Join_Bangladesh_Army


----------



## Tom-tom

DalalErMaNodi said:


> *Requirements To Join Bangladesh Army*
> The requirements mentioned below concern the enlistees who want to be recruited as a Commissioned Officer.
> 
> 
> Age: Both male and female candidates must be from 17-21 years.
> Minimum Academic Qualification:
> 1. You have to pass your H.S.C./Equivalent examination. Candidates, who are from Cadet Colleges get extra benefits in joining for enlistment as they already had the basics of Army on their academics syllabus.
> 
> 2. You have to get at least GPA 3 (B) in both S.S.C. and H.S.C. to apply for this post.
> 
> 3. You can be of science, commerce or arts/humanities background.
> 
> 4. You can be from an English medium college, Bangla medium college or Madrasa.
> 
> *Minimum Physical Qualifications:*
> Male candidates:
> 
> Height: 5’4”
> 
> Weight: 45.36 Kg
> 
> Chest: 30” normal, 32” extended
> 
> Female candidates:
> 
> Height: 5’1”
> 
> Weight: 40.82 Kg
> 
> Chest: 28” normal, 30” extended
> 
> All candidates must have good eyesight (6/6) (with/without spectacles)*.
> 
> https://bangladeshus.com/join-bd-army/#Requirements_To_Join_Bangladesh_Army



What about the appendicitis removed will that be a problem?


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Tom-tom said:


> What about the appendicitis removed will that be a problem?



I don't think so, anybody who is fit will be accepted after the physical tests. So as long as the said person meets the minimum height and weight requirement and is considerably fit, they shouldn't have an issue getting in for the initial tests.


----------



## Bilal9

Tom-tom said:


> Is that a recent pic? Btw distant relation of mine wants to join the bd army, what physical parameters must he fall in?
> (He had his appendicitis removed will that be an issue?)



That is a recent picture.

About your relative, I have no idea about current NC or Commissioned intake requirements in the Army. Maybe @Ronin bhai knows as well but there have been some answers above.


----------



## Bilal9

ACI Pharmaceuticals Head Office, Simpletree Anarkali, Gulshan










































Eastern Bank Head Office, Gulshan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bilal9

Navana FS Cosmo, Gulshan-2































Designed with Intricacy – South Breeze Square
Written by Tasmiah Chowdhury

Architectural forms are influenced by the climate of the region. Architecture’s subjugation to nature provides diversity and identity and also improves the human experience by keeping a man in close relationship with the elements. The South Breeze Square office building, set in Gulshan Avenue, exhibits a perfect example of how climate plays a very important role in architectural and building forms. The core philosophy of the prominent Architect Nahas Ahmed Khalil along with his team; Ar. Farzad Ehsan and Ar. Rehman Taki Ferdous, was to harmonise the building form and fabric with the site and climate; thereby reducing ecological impacts and achieving energy efficiency whilst providing human health and comfort, and creating opportunities for social interaction and a productive working environment.





From Ar. Nahas Khalil design scheme; the form of the building was approached from two primary concerns. The building faces west. The first concern, therefore, deals with the difficult problem of overcoming the heat gained through glazing, without the use of special glazing or expensive shading elements. The building has three neighbours with only the west-view free. The option of blocking the only view overlooking the Gulshan Avenue, with solid surfaces was not desired.





“It took the design team multiple trials of basic layouts in the schematic design phase to bring out the desired solution. Fortunately, the site sits on a slight curve of the Gulshan Avenue. This presented us with the scope of opening up the north-west from inside. By staggering the west face of the building it became possible to create a more-or-less solid west surface on the extending block. By tilting the extending block a bit, a long view to the North-east, onto the Gulshan Avenue could also be achieved”, explains Ar. Nahas Khalil while describing the project.













To not miss the west opening onto the wide avenue, unique design façade is implemented; where the west solid wall is replaced with concrete strips. The strips twist to create openings and twist back return to the closed position in a random harmonious manner.





The concept of a “Brise-Soliel” is thus transformed exploiting the plasticity of concrete to create enough openings inside this extended block to expose the Avenue without letting in the sunlight at any time of the day in any season. The setback, northern main block of the building, is shaded from the low western sun by the extended block with the full glazing left intact, for the daylight to fill in the inside.





A variety of flexible workspaces befitting different work styles and tasks has been a major concern of the office design. Cantilevered planter-balconies provide additional shading to the west façade and help create a desired to escape from the daily stress of work.





Collaborating with South Breeze Housing Limited, the second concern of the design team was getting a proper daylight distribution inside. In Bangladesh, there is an abundance of daylight, with the opportunity of an intrinsic connection with the outdoors. But, a common fallout of greater daylight though, is more glare on computer screens. Therefore, a large focus of the project dealt with maximizing daylight, yet minimizing glare.





The designer team devised a glazing system; where the lower mid-section of the glazing system, closer to the computer, are allowed to be screened off by individual users, while the upper and lower segments of the glazing system are free to allow unrestricted daylight. In order to enhance the daylight, the lower-midsection, between the heights of a standard desk to about the height of a person, is pushed out. An inner extension acts as a light-tray to bounce sunlight off the top surface deeper into the office spaces.
Strategic design decisions were taken to utilize spaces. Some additional spaces that could not be used above ground, due to the height restrictions, had been placed in a partial semi-basement set into a depressed landscaped area, creating a private open-to-sky garden. The floor above on the ground floor, also having direct access from the outside; may connect internally to form a duplex office space. The first floor, similarly, having direct access from the outside using a stair from the ground floor, can also double up to form a duplex with the second floor. This results in four floors of attractive, independent feeling office spaces while reducing traffic loads for the rest of the twelve office floors.
The toilet stacks have been extracted from the traditional service core, and strategically placed inside the office space, thereby, reducing circulation. The linear small lobby; opened up to a small garden on the south-east; created a lunchtime outdoor reprieve from the office chores.
A portion of the west of the site has been given over for the enjoyment of the pedestrians using the Avenue. A green island with the flowing sounds of water stops the building intruding in on this no-mans-land to be enjoyed by both the city and the building in almost equal degrees.






Architect Profile
Nahas Ahmed Khalil, a distinguished name in the realm of architecture. He was enrolled in Bangladesh University of Engineering and Technology, known as BUET, where he received his bachelor of architecture degree in 1982. His inspiration towards studying architecture was one of the most revered architects, Ar. Muzharul Islam. Some of the other names in the architectural sphere who inspired Ar. Khalil are Geoffrey Bawa, Tadao Ando, Peter Zumthor and Frank Lloyd Wright.
Ar. Nahas Ahmed Khalil manages his own venture called ARC Architectural Consultants and created wide range of successful projects. To name a few are Osban House, Matir Bari, Akash Pradeep, Rashid Eye Hospital and Bengal Bangshibari. Regarded as the one of the master architect, Ar. Nahas Khalil expresses his enthusiasm and passion towards nurturing his designs to continue, till last breath.

Intrinsically Iconic – DTX Business Center

Bold architectural designs coupled with intelligent engineering solutions often result in structures that consume the public fantasy. Pushing the boundaries and testing the limits of structure and design, the DTX Business Center nestled among the urban street of Pragati Sharani, Dhaka is an unusual architectural landmark designed by the BINYASH. Its unique building form and glass façade structures integrate architecture and engineering seamlessly; forming a monumental and inspiring modern business district. 






When Ar. Rahat M Niaz and Ar. Faisal Billah of BINYASH were asked to design the commercial building; one of the primary concerns that emerged was to create a building with a strong identity; but one, which would be intrinsically connected to its surroundings; forming a valuable part of the city’s fabric, in both social and architecture sense.








With a total construction area of 10.71 Katha, the DTX Business Center is a building for offices and services comprising a total of nine floors and three basement floors. Inside, on the ground level; is the building’s main entrance leading straight through the heart of the building.
The ground floor houses lobby and lounges, main event spaces and other cultural activities, where the architecture is designed to act as space for social interaction. A variety of functions occupies the level above and leads to each company’s main workspaces on the upper floors. A range of flexible workstations was designed with a base palette; that was then built upon with colour and materials to reflect the unique identities of each office team.
The architects conceptualized the rhombus geometry of the building which is evolved from the unusual shape of the site. The DTX Business Centre demanded a different approach for its location and unusual site configuration which was a challenge and a governing factor in the design approach and style. “The studio team orchestrated the unusual site cleverly utilizing the given spaces. Planned to encourage collaboration across the company’s diverse businesses, the spaces are aimed at improving the employee’s work-life while being flexible and functional. The office interiors are clad in light- coloured giving a warm look of sophisticated simplicity. This, and its large glass facades invite daylight from the north and north-east to make for an impressively light interior that feels both stylish and serene,” describes Ar. Rahat M Niaz.





The commercial complex also includes a selection of outdoor spaces for the building users to meet or just to sit back and relax on their break. The eye-catching extended stairs and the terraces on the roadside; is a true hub of the building. More interaction is intended and engineered to happen in the open terraces and staircases; overlooking the Kuril-Banani flyover, just a few yards away from the complex. A large rooftop garden is designed that brings the outdoors in and helps create a powerful sense of place.
Ar. Sudeshna Shireen Chowdhury, the project architect successfully accomplished a fruitful collaboration with the studio’s engineering team associating with structural designer, Engineer Golam Sarwer, Electrical designer, Engineer Alinur Rahman and HVAC designer, Engineer Hasmotuzzaman, initiating sustainable designs and schemes. Therefore, a major focus of the building laid in the design and development based on environmentally friendly concepts that leave a small carbon footprint on the earth. The core of the building is placed on the South-west side to obstruct the heat and glass has been used on the other sides to ensure maximum visibility and daylight. All the glasses installed extensively in the building are double-glazed low-E glass and a semi-unitized curtain glass system had been installed. This type of glass is used to reduce the heat inside the building; decreasing the artificial cooling load. The building is made of RCC structure, and for exterior cladding, a special type of porcelain tile had been used. The BINYASH team has taken the craft of the office building to the next level.






Architect Profile
Architect Rahat M Niaz in partnership with Ar. Faisal Billah started their venture called ‘BINYASH’ in the year 2005. Both of them completed their graduation in the department of architecture from Bangladesh University of Engineering and Technology, BUET.
The BINYASH team expanded over the years and created a wide range of commercial, industrial, institutional, healthcare, residential and other different projects. Ar. Rahat M Niaz and Ar. Faisal Billah, founders of BINYASH speak about their future interest to work in the field of urbanism to improve the livability condition of the city, to design and build housing for low and middle income group. Besides housing facility for the workers who work in factories is a prime interest of them. The architects are in pursuit of making a better life for its people and the country, with their bold and strong designs and structures.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Paltan Chinatown Shopping Center, Kakrail

22 storied mixed-use building with commercial space, office space, 3 levels for underground parking and a rooftop helipad.






The Strand by Navana, Gulshan North Avenue, Gulshan-2

Located directly north of Gulshan Lake Park

15 storied mixed-use project






The Pearl Trade Center, Badda







Balad-Il-Amin Residence, Bashundhara

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Striking and Refined- Northern Lights by Shanta Holdings – Architect Column






Situated at a calm and serene block of North Gulshan, the residential building Northern Lights celebrates the vogue of artsy living; where art incites euphoria and inspiration. The project is a developmentby Shanta Holdings Ltd,and is designed by architect Nahas Ahmed Khalil and his studio team ARC Architectural Consultants.





The project is a tasteful projection of both earthy aesthetics and modernity. Built on a plot of approximately 30 kathas, the apartment strives amid lush greenery. When designing this luxurious residential building, architect Khalil and Shanta also sought to create a sustainable development that would contribute towards a more compact city. With this in mind, the design team reflects and sets strategies of compactness and diversification, all the while highlighting local techniques. By considering the context, the design provides a multi-program that responds sensitively using artisan materials, sustainable urban scales and dynamic ways of living. As seen in most of Khalil’s works, this project is also primarily constructed in concrete, and also showcases shades of brick and wood throughout its interiors and exteriors. The architect decides to render most of his work with brick and fair face concrete, primarily because the materials are sustainable, environment-friendly and low maintenance. Moreover,they alsoinherit local and traditional significance.










The thirteen-storied building delivers twenty-two apartment units. Designed from the inside out, each apartment is functionally planned to make the most of the views while maximizing user comfort. Straight and pure lines, simple forms, wide opening views and huge volumes with lots of natural light, minimize the distance between the indoor and outdoor. While the muted painted walls and light floors finish off the interior, reflect the daylight all over the spaces and extinguish the compactness while making a tranquil, spacious dwelling. Without clear boundaries, the integration of the public and private areas reveals a sequence of spaces combining expansiveness and symbiosis. The interior is clear of any unnecessary obstructions, creating another dimension while helping to achieve a calm repose with minimalistic furniture and becoming fluid, complemented with high quality finishing materials and colorful paintings that enrich its liveliness. The building tells a narrative about its owners and their lifestyles. The spaces for the family and close friends are warm and interactive and the connection with nature is constant.



































The residential complex also includes a selection of soothing common spaces and modern lifestyle amenities for the residents, a feature of all Shanta projects. A sophisticated reception lobby, lush landscaping and attractive water features, an elegantly furnished community lounge, a fitness centre, a swimming pool, a covered outdoor recreational areaand a rooftop garden have been designed for residents to socialize effortlessly, explore their creativity and nurture wellbeing.The grandeur of the double-height ground floor area as well is sure to leave anyone spellbound upon entry. The roof is designed as a terrace for multipurpose activities, it’s an ideal platform to spend the evening under the mutable sky providing an obstruction-free view to the eyes and mind.































Architect Khalil’s projection is simple, but simultaneously, one that makes a statement. His sensitive and restrained use of building materials tells richly complex architectural stories that elude simple classifications. “In search of an honest and careful architecture, we paid special attention to details, to the chosen materiality and the actors in the project processes.Our priority was to develop every constructive detail achieving optimal solutions that exceed the possibilities of the strictly conventional. The finished construction, as a result, is the witness and reflection of a careful process”, the firm adds.
_Architect Profile_





Nahas Ahmed Khalil is an eminent Bangladeshi architect, urban planner and educator. He received his bachelor of architecture degree from Bangladesh University of Engineering and Technology in 1982.After graduating he worked as an assistant architect at CAPE under Architect Raziul Ahsan for some years and later founded his own architectural firm ARC Architectural Consultants. His major works include Osban House, Matir Bari, Shanta Chandralok, Shanta Akash Prodeep, Rashid Eye Hospital, Bengal Bangshibari, among others.
_Developer Profile_
Shanta Holdings Ltd. is a leading real estate developer of Bangladesh, developing iconic residential and commercial buildings in prime locations of Dhaka city. Shanta’s works are renowned for their aesthetic beauty, modern lifestyle amenities, safety, functionality and high-quality construction. Some of its notable projects are Shanta Western Tower, The Glass House, Shanta Skymark, Digonto and The Vantage. Shanta is also the only Superbrand 2018-19 in the real estate sector of the country, signifying its brand position and solid reputation in the market.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Bilal9 said:


> Striking and Refined- Northern Lights by Shanta Holdings – Architect Column
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Situated at a calm and serene block of North Gulshan, the residential building Northern Lights celebrates the vogue of artsy living; where art incites euphoria and inspiration. The project is a developmentby Shanta Holdings Ltd,and is designed by architect Nahas Ahmed Khalil and his studio team ARC Architectural Consultants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The project is a tasteful projection of both earthy aesthetics and modernity. Built on a plot of approximately 30 kathas, the apartment strives amid lush greenery. When designing this luxurious residential building, architect Khalil and Shanta also sought to create a sustainable development that would contribute towards a more compact city. With this in mind, the design team reflects and sets strategies of compactness and diversification, all the while highlighting local techniques. By considering the context, the design provides a multi-program that responds sensitively using artisan materials, sustainable urban scales and dynamic ways of living. As seen in most of Khalil’s works, this project is also primarily constructed in concrete, and also showcases shades of brick and wood throughout its interiors and exteriors. The architect decides to render most of his work with brick and fair face concrete, primarily because the materials are sustainable, environment-friendly and low maintenance. Moreover,they alsoinherit local and traditional significance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The thirteen-storied building delivers twenty-two apartment units. Designed from the inside out, each apartment is functionally planned to make the most of the views while maximizing user comfort. Straight and pure lines, simple forms, wide opening views and huge volumes with lots of natural light, minimize the distance between the indoor and outdoor. While the muted painted walls and light floors finish off the interior, reflect the daylight all over the spaces and extinguish the compactness while making a tranquil, spacious dwelling. Without clear boundaries, the integration of the public and private areas reveals a sequence of spaces combining expansiveness and symbiosis. The interior is clear of any unnecessary obstructions, creating another dimension while helping to achieve a calm repose with minimalistic furniture and becoming fluid, complemented with high quality finishing materials and colorful paintings that enrich its liveliness. The building tells a narrative about its owners and their lifestyles. The spaces for the family and close friends are warm and interactive and the connection with nature is constant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The residential complex also includes a selection of soothing common spaces and modern lifestyle amenities for the residents, a feature of all Shanta projects. A sophisticated reception lobby, lush landscaping and attractive water features, an elegantly furnished community lounge, a fitness centre, a swimming pool, a covered outdoor recreational areaand a rooftop garden have been designed for residents to socialize effortlessly, explore their creativity and nurture wellbeing.The grandeur of the double-height ground floor area as well is sure to leave anyone spellbound upon entry. The roof is designed as a terrace for multipurpose activities, it’s an ideal platform to spend the evening under the mutable sky providing an obstruction-free view to the eyes and mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Architect Khalil’s projection is simple, but simultaneously, one that makes a statement. His sensitive and restrained use of building materials tells richly complex architectural stories that elude simple classifications. “In search of an honest and careful architecture, we paid special attention to details, to the chosen materiality and the actors in the project processes.Our priority was to develop every constructive detail achieving optimal solutions that exceed the possibilities of the strictly conventional. The finished construction, as a result, is the witness and reflection of a careful process”, the firm adds.
> _Architect Profile_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nahas Ahmed Khalil is an eminent Bangladeshi architect, urban planner and educator. He received his bachelor of architecture degree from Bangladesh University of Engineering and Technology in 1982.After graduating he worked as an assistant architect at CAPE under Architect Raziul Ahsan for some years and later founded his own architectural firm ARC Architectural Consultants. His major works include Osban House, Matir Bari, Shanta Chandralok, Shanta Akash Prodeep, Rashid Eye Hospital, Bengal Bangshibari, among others.
> _Developer Profile_
> Shanta Holdings Ltd. is a leading real estate developer of Bangladesh, developing iconic residential and commercial buildings in prime locations of Dhaka city. Shanta’s works are renowned for their aesthetic beauty, modern lifestyle amenities, safety, functionality and high-quality construction. Some of its notable projects are Shanta Western Tower, The Glass House, Shanta Skymark, Digonto and The Vantage. Shanta is also the only Superbrand 2018-19 in the real estate sector of the country, signifying its brand position and solid reputation in the market.





Are there any nice photos of such high rises in Chittagong, I'm aware of a few but they don't look nearly as neat as the ones in Dhaka.


But perhaps, the natural beauty of CTG more than compensates for this lack of concrete jungles.


----------



## Bilal9

DalalErMaNodi said:


> Are there any nice photos of such high rises in Chittagong, I'm aware of a few but they don't look nearly as neat as the ones in Dhaka.
> 
> 
> But perhaps, the natural beauty of CTG more than compensates for this lack of concrete jungles.



Yes there are. Here are a few. Khulshi has some nice projects, as expected. I will post more later. A little late now. 






Chittagong Golf Club Swimming Pool


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Bilal9 said:


> Yes there are. Here are a few. Khulshi has some nice projects, as expected. I will post more later. A little late now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chittagong Golf Club Swimming Pool




Yes, Khulshi does have some but we need more. I live in Khulsi.





WE WANT MOOOOOOOOOOOOOAAAAARRRRR!

@gom poa ki khon, aru beshi beshi gorir high rise lagibone chittagong ot?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gom poa

DalalErMaNodi said:


> Yes, Khulshi does have some but we need more. I live in Khulsi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WE WANT MOOOOOOOOOOOOOAAAAARRRRR!
> 
> @gom poa ki khon, aru beshi beshi gorir high rise lagibone chittagong ot?


akon beshi dorkar:
1. Sewage system fixing, shouldn't let industrial waste and household waste find their way into river/canal without going through some kind of purification/filtration .
2. somehow get rid of road side dumpster and implement better garbage management system
3. better transportation
4. somehow get rid of dust in the road. 

implement these and we already have 10X more beautiful city.
In my opinion skyscraper should be last thing in the list

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

gom poa said:


> akon beshi dorkar:
> 1. Sewage system fixing, shouldn't let industrial waste and household waste find their way into river/canal without going through some kind of purification/filtration .
> 2. somehow get rid of road side dumpster and implement better garbage management system
> 3. better transportation
> 4. somehow get rid of dust in the road.
> 
> implement these and we already have 10X more beautiful city.
> In my opinion skyscraper should be last thing in the list





Great list but I'd like to add another entry :

5. Move electricity and broadband cables underground. 

Just do this 1 step and the city will come forth anew.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tom-tom

If dhaka can something about it's road traffic then just maybe, it may be classed as liviable city that is admired by some. 

Instead of having many different bus companies, it should come under one umbrella organization that would be better co-ordinated.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9




----------



## Bilal9

Hilton Gulshan. 37 floors, 150 meters

Not much of a skyline in Gulshan, with some interesting midrises, but way better than ten years ago, still growing...






Originally Scheduled to open in 2015, the 250-room Hilton Gulshan is located at Gulshan Avenue, the central business district and commercial zone of Dhaka city.

Hilton Dhaka, Bangladesh is Premier Hotels & Resorts' first collaboration with Hilton Worldwide.

The hotel will offer one all-day dining restaurant, two specialty restaurants, a deli and lobby lounge, as well as a bar. It will also have a full service spa and fitness center, a roof-top pool, a ballroom, lifestyle meeting floor and car park facilities.








As of July 2020


----------



## Bilal9

BANANI DCC UNIQUE COMPLEX

Location 44 Kemal Ataturk Avenue, Banani






Type - Commercial Building
Accessibility - The unique plot that has 4 way accessibility
Orientation - 4 side open plot
*Development - 30 fl above ground and 4 underground
Status - Structure Completed*


----------



## Bilal9

The *Swissotel Dhaka *will feature 350 guest rooms and suites with a minimum room size of 38 sqm, six restaurants and bars, 950m2 of event space including a 500m2 ballroom, as well as a Purovel spa with a swimming pool and other recreational amenities. The future hotel is easily accessible for business travelers, 12km from the airport and across from the new financial leisure district of Motijheel which is a fresh water lake recently converted into a leisure and recreation area. Numerous multinational companies, office complexes, embassies and high-end residences are located near the Swissotel Dhaka in the adjacent Gulshan business district. The proposed underground train connection, as well as an 8km stretch of elevated highway, which is presently undergoing construction will provide easy access to the various manufacturing and economic centers of Dhaka.

Location: 208 Bir Uttam Mir Shawkat Sarak, Dhaka 1208, Bangladesh
































http://www.bengalgroup.com/hotels/wp-con

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

BANANI Commercial Area


----------



## Bilal9

Gulshan

Reactions: Like Like:

1


----------



## Bilal9




----------



## Bilal9

Shanta Forum Twin Towers, Tejgaon Industrial area

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tom-tom

Bilal9 said:


> Shanta Forum Twin Towers, Tejgaon Industrial area



What company or companies will fill it? Also what will it be used for?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Tom-tom said:


> What company or companies will fill it? Also what will it be used for?



Not known at this point. Structure and some cladding is visible. If you're talking tenants, I have no idea.

Probably some large multinational outfit since it is commercial office space.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tom-tom

Bilal9 said:


> Not known at this point. Structure and some cladding is visible. If you're talking tenants, I have no idea.
> 
> Probably some large multinational outfit since it is commercial office space.




Is it in dhaka district?


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Tom-tom said:


> Is it in dhaka district?




Yes, it is in Dhaka city, rather.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

Tom-tom said:


> Is it in dhaka district?



Please watch the video starting at 0:37. I am a bit surprised that if you are from Dhaka you are not familiar with the location, which is in Tejgaon close to Hatirjheel drive. Probably you are not then?


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

Bilal9 said:


> Please watch the video starting at 0:37. I am a bit surprised that if you are from Dhaka you are not familiar with the location, which is in Tejgaon close to Hatirjheel drive. Probably you are not then?




He is a British citizen of Bangladeshi descent.

From what he's told me, he's only been to Bangladesh thrice so it's no surprise he's a little confused.


Dhaka is massive, did I tell you I avoid Dhaka like the plague ?


I'm forced to visit at times for legal paperwork, I fall sick everytime, I think the problem is in my head, I'm fine when in Chittagong but when I fly to Dhaka, I overthink about mosquitos, muggers, hostile people and then before I know it I'm feeling nauseous and sick.


Dhaka makes me sick.


More to do with paranoia than anything else I suppose.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

DalalErMaNodi said:


> He is a British citizen of Bangladeshi descent.
> 
> From what he's told me, he's only been to Bangladesh thrice so it's no surprise he's a little confused.
> 
> 
> Dhaka is massive, did I tell you I avoid Dhaka like the plague ?
> 
> 
> I'm forced to visit at times for legal paperwork, I fall sick everytime, I think the problem is in my head, I'm fine when in Chittagong but when I fly to Dhaka, I overthink about mosquitos, muggers, hostile people and then before I know it I'm feeling nauseous and sick.
> 
> 
> Dhaka makes me sick.
> 
> 
> More to do with paranoia than anything else I suppose.



I hope the public transport improvements and moving the garments factories out of the capital will help. Maximum pressure is by factories located within the city, the licenses of which should never have been given in the first place.


----------



## Bilal9

City planners, Agency chiefs and Urban life experts meet in Dhaka to discuss way forward.


----------



## idune

This thread posts represent development in less than 10 Sq km of Dhaka which is used by business and inhabited by rich (mostly ill gotten rich). Urban development of Dhaka or Bangladesh can NOT be defined by just post about tiny part of affluent Dhaka only. Thread title is quire misleading and misrepresentation of real urban scene in Bangladesh.


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

^ This guy lives on a personal stipend from Tarek Rahman.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

An interesting find on Google maps street view, It seems the third (and the shortest) building of the trio under the much anticipated Shanta Pinnacle project has already been completed long ago.

Although the Eastern most building from my perspective, It's ironically dubbed the 'Western Tower', either way looks good.






















@Bilal9 knowing you, this may interest you 

Do you think it's a part of a prior project now merged with the Pinnacle project ? Seems like it's been there for a while.


That or the project is being completed building by building.


They did a good job of realising the Design into reality, I have high hopes that the 'forum' and 'pinnacle' will turn out just as nice.


Btw here's something you can post in this thread - https://baydevelopments.com/our-projects/bays-seleste-gulshan/

Else I'll do it when I have time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

DalalErMaNodi said:


> An interesting find on Google maps street view, It seems the third (and the shortest) building of the trio under the much anticipated Shanta Pinnacle project has already been completed long ago.
> 
> Although the Eastern most building from my perspective, It's ironically dubbed the 'Western Tower', either way looks good.
> 
> 
> View attachment 661591
> 
> 
> View attachment 661592
> 
> View attachment 661593
> 
> View attachment 661594
> 
> 
> 
> @Bilal9 knowing you, this may interest you
> 
> Do you think it's a part of a prior project now merged with the Pinnacle project ? Seems like it's been there for a while.
> 
> 
> That or the project is being completed building by building.
> 
> 
> They did a good job of realising the Design into reality, I have high hopes that the 'forum' and 'pinnacle' will turn out just as nice.
> 
> 
> Btw here's something you can post in this thread - https://baydevelopments.com/our-projects/bays-seleste-gulshan/
> 
> Else I'll do it when I have time.





DalalErMaNodi said:


> @Bilal9 knowing you, this may interest you



Yup good finds!

Here's the video for Seleste,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

DalalErMaNodi said:


> Do you think it's a part of a prior project now merged with the Pinnacle project ? Seems like it's been there for a while.



Both 'Pinnacle' and 'Forum' are listed as ongoing but I believe Shanta is promoting them in separate commercial property categories (although there are design similarities as far as architecture).






Looking at some of the older renders of 'Forum', it does not even mention 'Pinnacle'. It is pretty clear that they are promoting these two projects separately on their own merits, 'Pinnacle' as a prestige super-premium 40 story midi-skyscraper address with high speed lifts and 'Forum' as a 25 story twin tower luxury mid-rise. They may have an underground walkway to connect these properties though.











The intent of both Shanta and Bay as top grade commercial real estate developers is nothing less than to upgrade the run-down Tejgaon industrial area into a vibrant new commercial hub. a la the London Docklands or other such urban revival stories.

https://ibtbd.net/upscaling-the-industrial-district/

Once all the RMG factories are relocated to SEZ's outside Dhaka, there will be plenty of empty canvas to play with in Tejgaon IA. It is an exciting time to be alive in Dhaka as architectural observers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

12:00 AM, August 18, 2020 / LAST MODIFIED: 12:00 AM, August 18, 2020
*LS EDITOR’S NOTE*
*A Night at the InterContinental*







RBR

So, all the painting, gardening, cooking, baking and other verbs ending in 'ings' that we did to keep ourselves happy and occupied during this lockdown have run dry. We are just tired of inventing ideas and taking up new hobbies to keep a check on our sanity; at least it holds true for me.
I took long drives, went as far as Zinda Park to see the lotus and water lily in bloom, drove to Singair to buy fresh vegetables from a village market, crossed Bilertek bridge to visit Tanvir Ahmed's exotic nursery and collect a sapling of the ever elusive Agnishikha, my favourite lily. I did a lot of crazy things in order to be joyful and entertained during this lockdown.




Then, I took it a notch up and decided to stay the night at the InterContinental Dhaka to finally make use of that coupon gathering dust in my wallet.
My first brush with a five-star hotel is the brown bread from the Hotel InterContinental of old, of the assorted bakery goodies my father would bring from the hotel while returning from his office conferences held at the venue. And the memory of the soft moist chicken sandwich made with it for my school tiffin the next day is still intact.

The InterContinental Hotel at that time was the set for many important histories associated with our glorious War of Liberation, and has always held a special place in the mind of the people of Dhaka. I still remember passing it on the way to Sakura Market with my mother; I was and am still in awe with the architecture of the grand hotel and its luxurious interiors.

The hotel re-opened with gusto recently, and kept us enthralled with its brilliant services and activities. I, for one, loved their creative buffet dinner spreads of exquisite dishes and desserts, their artsy deli and tea bar called Café Social has the best pizza and fruit tart in town. The London Cheese cake from their bakery is a soft mascarpone delight that melts in your mouth, leaving you grasping for a second spoon. Their gorgeous azure swimming pool is the perfect setting for the restaurant's Aqua Deck. The tangy sips of whatever masterfully crafted drink you ordered are complimented by the crunchy potato wedges dipped in mayonnaise and Dijon mustard; indeed, a luxurious way to spend the breezy mid-August evenings.










The deck's special beef burger is a must-have; the juicy minced patty in the soft bun is a marriage made in heaven, the Caprese Sandwich in Focaccia bread generously smeared in melted mozzarella, with a hint of pesto is a definite winner, and if you complement it with their cream of mushroom soup, you are bound to reach a food coma.

InterContinental Dhaka's food has indeed been excellent, though, due to COVID-19, many of their facilities have been scaled down, yet their services remain world class. My suite had the most spacious bathroom overlooking the Ramna greenery.

Soaking myself in a bubble bath, listening to soft jazz and enjoying the sundown from the wide glass window was indeed a dreamy way to unwind. I made memories at the InterContinental Dhaka and would love to go back when the new normal becomes more regular for us.

I would be doing all sort of activities to keep myself engaged during these trying times, but never compromising with safety measures.
Remember, it is important to keep yourself happy.


----------



## Bilal9

All Major thoroughfares in Dhaka to get U-loops to ensure good flow of traffic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Dhaka City area Highlights from the air

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Karwanbazaar Commercial Area

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tom-tom

DalalErMaNodi said:


> He is a British citizen of Bangladeshi descent.
> 
> From what he's told me, he's only been to Bangladesh thrice so it's no surprise he's a little confused.
> 
> 
> Dhaka is massive, did I tell you I avoid Dhaka like the plague ?
> 
> 
> I'm forced to visit at times for legal paperwork, I fall sick everytime, I think the problem is in my head, I'm fine when in Chittagong but when I fly to Dhaka, I overthink about mosquitos, muggers, hostile people and then before I know it I'm feeling nauseous and sick.
> 
> 
> Dhaka makes me sick.
> 
> 
> More to do with paranoia than anything else I suppose.



That's the big city life.


----------



## Bilal9

New Project in the Dhaka Commercial Property scene...

Ventura Milestone, Tejgaon-Gulshan Link Rd, 22 storied office building with underground parking






Ventura Bangladesh is a very innovative developer in both the local residential multi-family as well as commercial property scenes. Their newer designs give top echelon Bangladeshi developers like Shanta a run for their money. Some samplers of ongoing projects as well as completed ones, as there are too many modern ones to list.

*Ongoing*

Ventura Artista at Dhanmondi





Ventura North Star at Gulshan









Ventura Agnibeena at Banani





Ventura Mall at Gulshan





*Completed*

Ventura Aventine at Lalmatia








Ventura Aria at Banani DOHS

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

*Suvastu Skyline Avenue, Gulshan-2*

32 storied office tower with double-height entry, rooftop helipad, 6 levels of underground parking.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

*United Convention Hall, United City*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

*Shanta Aura (new design), Gulshan-2 North*

14 storied apartment building with 2 underground levels of parking for 90 cars, 45 units varying from 3550-7100 sq. ft., reception and waiting lounge, state-of-the-art gym, party room, infinity heated rooftop pool, full backup generator, children's play area, steam room, management office, rooftop party hall, firefighting and detection system, separate fire stairs

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

*Shanta The Aludra, UN Rd, Baridhara*

9 storied apartment building with 3827 sq. ft. units, 2 levels for underground parking for 16 cars, reception and waiting lounge, children's play area, party room, rooftop jacuzzi, gym and fire fighting and smoke detection system

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

*Shanta Atelier, North Gulshan*

14 storied luxury apartment building with 5800 sq. ft. units, 2 underground levels for parking, grand entry, green lawn, gym, heated rooftop infinity pool, party room, single unit per floor w/ private foyer, rooftop party space, full backup generator, fire stairs

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

*SEL Manha Paradise, Block D, Bashundhara*

14 storied apartment building with 1880-2059 sq. ft. units

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

*Nikunja Lake Park
























*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Dhaka North Mayor opens renovated Gulshan Park

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

United City Development

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

*Suvastu Skyline Avenue, Gulshan-2*

32 storied office tower with double-height entry, rooftop helipad, 6 levels of underground parking


----------



## Bilal9

*Mutual Royal Selima, Rd 28, Gulshan-1*

14 storied luxury apartment building with 2990 sq. ft. units and 2 levels of underground parking.


*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

*Zulrin House, Narsingdi

























*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

*Singapore’s Raffles Infrastructure wins bid for $800 mil. green, smart city project in Bangladesh*






_ Day View of Trust Green City (Image courtesy of Raffles Infrastructure)_

SINGAPORE, NNA – Singapore developer Raffles Infrastructure Holdings Ltd. has won a bid for an $800 million green, smart city project in Bangladesh in its broader efforts to seek business expansion overseas.

The company said in a statement Friday it signed a memorandum of understanding on the preliminary framework of the township development project to the west of Dhaka’s Hazrat Shahjalal International Airport with the Army Welfare Trust.

The Singapore-mainboard listed firm will undertake the design, financing, construction, marketing, operation and maintenance of the Trust Green City, which involves a 200,000 square-meter land development with more than 5,000 housing units built, the statement said.

The green city, which will be developed in phases over 10 years, is expected to alleviate a severe housing shortage in the South Asian country, according to the statement.

“Upon completion of this maiden project in Bangladesh, we aim to establish a stronger presence in the region where we are actively exploring more business opportunities,” CEO Eric Choo said in the statement.

The Singapore firm, which was established in 2007 and is primarily engaged in infrastructure investment in Asia, eyes demand for power, energy, transport, logistics and port infrastructure development in Bangladesh.

It has undertaken one railway project, with two others in the pipeline in China, in addition to bidding for one each in Bangladesh and Thailand, both in partnership with China Railway International Corp. and local governments, according to the company.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

*7 House, Nikunja















*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Story of how Shatotto, a local architectural design firm, changed a slum ridden local park into a bright community area enjoyed now by all locals. Incidentally , the principal architect, Rafiq Azam, also designed the Bangladesh High Commission under construction in Islamabad.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*A place to breathe

DSCC sprucing up 19 parks, 12 playgrounds; work for 4 already completed, rest by June next year
*
Once a waterlogged waste dumping ground, below, Abdul Alim playground has become a popular destination for Old Dhaka residents, attracting old and young alike. This much-needed green space is part of a DSCC project to renovate all 31 parks and playgrounds under its jurisdiction. Photo Courtesy: Shatotto







Once a waterlogged waste dumping ground, below, Abdul Alim playground has become a popular destination for Old Dhaka residents, attracting old and young alike. This much-needed green space is part of a DSCC project to renovate all 31 parks and playgrounds under its jurisdiction. Photo Courtesy: Shatotto

Helemul Alam


First-grader Hasibur Rahman Anu was elated while playing at the eastern side of the Hazi Abdul Alim playground in Old Dhaka on Saturday.
Nowadays, he often comes here along with his cousin Zunayed, a class-3 student, under the watchful eyes of their parents.
But it was not like this before.

Photo Courtesy: Shatotto






Photo Courtesy: Shatotto


Just a few years ago, a large portion of the field used to be occupied by truckers while Old Dhaka locals avoided the place as it was a den for anti-social activities. Many also used the spot as a garbage dumping ground.
The field was renovated and opened in November last year with a complete facelift.

Now, with a big lush green space in its middle, there are separate places designated for children of all age groups to play. Besides, there are walkways around the main playground where different age groups' exercise even at night as the field has sufficient lights and sitting arrangements.

A two-storey building houses a gym and a coffee shop at the north-east corner of the field, which continues to increase people's interest to spend time there with family or friends.

And the good news is that this is not the only field with these features.

All the 31 parks and playgrounds under Dhaka South City Corporation are being modernised as part of a project "Jol Sobujer Dhaka".

They will have similar features once the work is done, said officials.

DSCC took up a mega project in 2016 during the tenure of former mayor Sayeed Khokon, involving 70 architects to modernise 19 parks and 12 playgrounds under its jurisdiction.

"We have already completed four. All the parks and playgrounds will be completed by June next year," said Md Rafiq Azam, principal architect of SHATOTTO, an architecture firm and team leader of the consultants of the mega project.
He said they have freed the parks and playgrounds from the occupiers and renovated those under the plan, keeping its openness to ensure the access of people even at night.

The concept of surrounding parks with walls is not right as it helps drug peddlers and addicts to easily occupy those. Moreover, most playgrounds had no grass because the technology to maintain grass on fields is not being used properly, said Azam.

But now there are no boundary walls and anyone can see the parks from outside and access those even at night as they have sufficient lights, he said.

Azam said they have also solved the waterlogging issue at the parks and playgrounds by setting up trenches to preserve rainwater so that it can be reused round the year.

During a recent visit to Abdul Alim playground, this correspondent found some children aged between eight and 14 were playing football to their heart's content.

"This field even has a dedicated space for children," said a busy Rezanur Reza in between running around. The nine-year-old resident of Lalbagh was more interested in playing than talking.

A similar theme prevailed at the recently-renovated Bahadur Shah Park, once called Victoria Park, where women were seen chatting and strolling at 9pm.

"I feel comfortable to come here even at night as the environment is very pleasant and safe," said Puja Rani Das, a resident of Razar Douri in Old Dhaka.

The present design has also increased the width and length of walkways for which a huge number of people can walk comfortably. There is no boundary wall or fences around the park.

About the project, Rafiq Azam said it was quite challenging as they had to motivate locals to make it successful since they are one of the major stakeholders. He said they also added libraries, coffee shops, gymnasiums and toilets in the parks and playground.

"We will use those as money earning sources, which will be used for their management. We are now trying to form a local management committee to make it functional," he said.

Azam said they will also plant varieties of trees so that people can experience the distinctive features of all six seasons simply by looking at the blooming of flowers like Krisnachura, Kadam, Radhachura, Bakul and so forth.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

*The Food Court of Tomorrow*
_by_ IRFAN AZIZ

*A major driving force behind the emergence of Dhaka’s food scene has been the various food courts that have been established around the city throughout the last decade.*







These food courts have given consumers the opportunity to diversify their pallets through the concept of having a plethora of cuisines under one roof. It has also allowed restaurateurs to connect to consumers in a more interactive way. Some of the most famous names in the food scene (for instance, Takeout) started their journey from one of these food courts. As amazing as these establishments have been for our taste buds and the overall growth of the industry, food courts in recent times have become very generic. 

Granted, they serve the purpose, but there’s not much to separate them. Or so we thought until we stumbled upon The Garage Food Court.

However, in reality, it is one of the most buzzing places of Dhaka with so many banks and corporate offices. The food market was wholly untapped, and this is where Navid Kamal stepped in with the idea. 

Speaking to the Executive Director of The Garage, we got to know a bit more about its intriguing origins. “I have worked in this area for about ten years, and there was always a distinct lack of food places. Sure, there are a few decent names in the area, but they weren’t suited to cater to the daily needs of the young executives who populate the area during office hours. I wanted to bridge this gap,” he explained. 

He initially began with his own restaurant Chaap Station, but after receiving an overwhelming response, he decided it was time to expand his vision.







Chaap Station was located right in front of a garage which Navid thought was just the ideal place to accommodate his imagination. So after acquiring the place and appropriately naming it The Garage Food Court, his vision was translated into reality. The Garage has a very artsy feel about it. Sure, it is located in a literal garage which instantly adds to the wow factor, but there’s more to it than that. The hanging lights, the wooden decor and the general openness of the place give you a feeling of excitement as opposed to the mundaneness of a closed space. 

With all its nuances, it comes as no surprise that The Garage was able to attract some of the best names in the sector including Takeout, Lucknow, Cheez, Hakka Dhaka, Chaap Station, Banglar Mishti and Butter. 

Not only that it has also given emerging brands such as Habiby’s, Sprinklez, Dosa Express, Marcas etc. a platform to make a name for themselves. Also, it is worth mentioning that their in-house beverage corner serves one of the best teas in town! “I wanted to provide customers with the highest palette of food at reasonable prices. If you look carefully, there’s no repetition in cuisine. I want people to have as many unique options as possible,” Navid elaborated.


*A food court with a cause*






The Garage can seat 300 people, and the open nature of the place makes it ideal for concerts and exhibitions, and the management makes full use of it. They hosted their most recent concert on December 27 and are expected to host renowned singers Arnob and Bappa Mazumder on January 10. But The Garage’s uniqueness stretches beyond its rustic aesthetics. 50% of the wood in their furniture have been either recycled or reclaimed. 

The hanging lights which were mentioned earlier have all been salvaged from abandoned ships. Besides, Naveed is working to reduce the overall plastic consumption of the place and hopes to introduce healthier alternatives in the coming months with the ultimate goal being shifting to zero plastic. He even aspires to give people with disabilities a chance to work in The Garage. 

“We want at least 20% of our workforce to be comprised of people who have been denied a normal life because of circumstances and are currently working with various organisations to make it happen,” Navid stated in his concluding notes. The Garage is indeed an artsy place where people can come and have a good time, but there’s way more to it than meets the eye.

_*Photographs by Din M Shibly*_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

*The Big Secret*
_by_ IRFAN AZIZ





GULSHAN AVENUE IN DHAKA CITY IS THE MOST POLISHED REGION. THERE ARE NO TWO WAYS ABOUT THAT.

The chic and state of the art architecture is a testament to the development that we have achieved. It is the modern man’s playground. However, the modern man requires food to function and to cater to their gastronomic needs; Secret Recipe has launched their tenth outlet in BTI Tower.

_*THE STORY*_

Ever since its launch in 2016, Secret Recipe has been one of the fastest-growing franchises of Dhaka’s food scene with 11 different outlets. Although each of their outlets has an air of elegance to it, the one in BTI Tower is indeed a class apart. It has been tailored to blend in within the most modern and affluent area in Dhaka with contemporary decor and delectable menu to go with it. “Gulshan Avenue is a corporate hub with 41 bank outlets and 20 big companies. We wanted to open a branch in this one of a kind niche property that can do justice to the location as well as take care of the daily needs of a big chunk of Dhaka’s corporate population, “exclaimed Mohith Ul Bari, the Head of Business at Secret Recipe. Their main aim is to provide fast service and hot meals to everyone within this corporate vicinity. 

The BTI tower outlet launched only a month ago and although the building itself is yet to be fully occupied, Secret Recipe has received an enormous response. You’ll always find a full house during lunch hour. And with establishments such as the Dhaka Chamber of Commerce and The Bellagio to set up shop at the BTI tower, the crowd will only get bigger and better for Secret Recipe.


_*





REFINING OUR TASTE BUDS*_
Here’s something you didn’t know. The big secret of Secret Recipe is honesty and integrity. They try to stay true to their word by continually diversifying their menu and add new items to the mix. Their new premium items such as the Wild Mushroom Soup, Moroccan Grilled Chicken, Cajun Salmon and even Triple Cheesecake has instantly become their best seller. 

“We aim to ensure that people don’t get bored by having to try out the same items over and over again”. Furthermore, all of their items are comprised of ingredients of the highest quality. We are talking about chocolate from Belgium and other parts of Europe, Dairy products from Australia and even virgin olive oil and sunflower oil.



_*





THE VERDICT*_
With so much going on, it comes as no surprise why Secret Recipe has gained so much popularity among Bangladeshi foodies. It continuously pushes the envelope to bring us items that will leave our taste buds tantalized. Their BTI Tower branch indeed shows a lot of promise and if you are looking for a meal to make both your stomachs and hearts full, look no further. The secret is out!

_**Photographs by Eivan Sardar*_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

*Energypac Engineering to Provide Fireproof Power Solutions to the Country’s First Twin Tower “Shanta The Forum”*







Energypac is to deliver complete substation solution for *Shanta Holdings Ltd.*'s prestigious project "*Shanta The Forum*". 

Energypac has previously provided power solutions to Shanta's other iconic projects including *Shanta The Splendor*, *Shanta The Regal*, *Shanta The La Bijou*, *Shanta The Bansari*, *Shanta The Glass House*, *Shanta The Skymark*, *Shanta The Vantage*, *Shanta The Northern Light*, *Shanta The Aludra*, *Shanta The Jalalabad* and many more. 

The solution includes fireproof technology, *busbar trunking system* and *cast resin transformers*. Energypac is proud to partner with an organization that prioritizes the safety of its inhabitants above all else.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

*A Retro Chic Joint

If you fancy a change of scene from the conventional burger places in Dhaka, head to Farmhouse Burger – the ultimate modern spin on a classic burger joint. The handcrafted menu accompanied by a decidedly retro-chic aesthetic lends this place its inimitable feature.*




The snazzy burger joint was conceptualized by the husband-wife duo Nafees Alam and Nadia Khan. With over 15 years of experience in the restaurant business in Dallas, Texas, USA, Nafees Alam is a nationally recognized and awarded restaurateur.









Entering a new frontier like the Dhaka food scene was hence an exciting experience for him and his wife. “Until a few decades ago, almost everything that we ate in this country was fresh, free-range, and ethically-grown.




It wasn’t special or high-end, it was just food. Farmhouse Burger’s hope is to help achieve that norm again and make everyday food genuinely good food; connecting people, to their community, and to their right to eat and live well. Farmhouse Burger aims to be a game-changer in the Dhaka food scene”, explains Nadia Khan. Farmhouse Burger brings to the table a never frozen quality beef, freshly made brioche buns and the tantalizing array of sauces made from scratch.





The carefully-curated menu is a total crowd-pleaser, offering something for everyone. “Our commitment to creating the best possible food for our discerning guests affects the price, and the higher cost is a direct reflection of that promise”, Nadia adds.





The best stories and memories are often shared over food and what really sets Farmhouse Burger apart is its attempt to create a space that celebrates people as much as food. One is bound to notice the attention to every last detail that goes into the restaurant: the food, the hospitality, the decor and the overall vibe.


> “We wanted to create a space that evoked emotion because food is all about the experience and being able to connect with those who matter the most”, says Nadia.






Conveniently located at the basement of the Bay’s 23 Gulshan Avenue, Farmhouse Burger wears its love for the vibrant retro aesthetic on its sleeve. As you take the stairs that lead you to the underground space, you are immediately transported to a lively speakeasy-style food joint from the 50’s era.





“Retro-chic” is perhaps the best way to describe the interior design of Farmhouse Burger.
The plush leather booths, the glaring neon signage, the framed Texan Longhorns and the gorgeous long marble bar are all elements that make for one stunning burger joint.





The varied styles of seating cater to a wide range of guests- the communal benches work best for large groups of families or friends, the brightly coloured bar stools are fun yet convenient for the quick
solo lunches or dinners. In case you are looking for something a little cosier, the leather booths will serve your purpose. For those who love to sit outside, the ambience couldn’t be more ideal!




The visually stimulating artwork by the renowned graffiti artist Salzar is the perfect backdrop for an amazing selfie and the foosball table adds to the fun.











The restaurant is dimly lit with retro pendant lights and diffused lights while fresh greenery soothes the eyes.





“Farmhouse Burger is easily the most Instagrammed place in Dhaka- you’ve either seen an influencer posting selfies with one of our delicious shakes against the “Shake it like a polaroid” neon sign or playing foosball outside in front of the art piece”, says Tanvir N Chowdhury, the Business Development Manager of Farmhouse Burger.





The owners worked with Bay Developments to design and construct the restaurant. Bay’s ability to create state-of-the-art, intriguing and unique retreats amidst the hustle and bustle of Dhaka city’s landscape is what they are renowned for and this project is no different.










Farmhouse Burger is the ultimate modern spin on a classic burger joint where the food is top-notch and the service is impeccable.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

*Naval HQ Cafe, Banani

























*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

*Saltz: The ultimate seafood bonanza*








M H Haider

Many years ago, when Saltz first opened its doors, the seafood dining scene in Dhaka was more or less non-existent. It sure took some courage for Iftekhar Ahmed Khan, the owner, to venture into such a restaurant at that time. And it sure paid off: today, Saltz is an iconic eatery and often the first choice of seafood connoisseurs in our city.
Having moved into new premises recently, it continues to follow the same gusto for seafood. And the pandemic won't bog that down, with policies such as wearing masks and social distancing maintained in order to protect the staff and customers alike, operations continue.
As opposed to those large complexes housing numerous eateries and other institutions, Saltz feels cosy, being in a single-unit building. It allows to 'give a particular character to a restaurant,' Iftekhar says.





As you step inside, the marine and fish themed decor -- from fish motifs on the walls, to decorative instruments and objects of the ship like the anchor, to even miniature 'boats' fashioned as lamps.
With the appetite for seafood kicked in, the menu will then offer you a wide plethora of delicacies to satisfy the palate.

Saltz shall spoil you with choices. There are myriad soups and starters to pick from. The kebabs and koftas will continue to delight your taste buds. From Grilled Lobster to King Crab, and from 'Pesto-Pangash!' to 'Totally Tilapia!', and be it salmon or more exotic delicacies, Saltz has it covered. With fish-steaks, sizzlers, fillets, and pastas and so on, the eatery will not let you down.
Or you may opt for their catch-of-the-day, which a treat of whole fish cooked to your liking, with a range of styles and options to choose from.
On the other hand, they also serve surf and turf dishes -- great if your loyalty is torn between meat and seafood, that is.
My loyalty, however, leaned towards seafood, and in came Scallops & Shrimp Lagniappe, after trying out their deliciously tangy and hot Tom Yam Kung.





The dish of scallops and shrimps was by itself large enough. With salad and fried rice on the side, the centre stage is occupied by a potato 'basket' containing, of course, scallops and shrimps, along with mushrooms (lots of it, thankfully) and other goodies. A flavoursome, spicy, and filling treat!
Accompanied by their mocktails or fresh juices, and finishing it all off with desserts, Saltz will live up to its name. The legacy continues!
*Essential info*
Saltz is now at House # 23/A, Road # 99, Gulshan-2. For home delivery, it has tie-ups with a number of food delivery services, whilst also providing delivery service themselves in and around Gulshan. For bookings or more info, dial 01972336688.





*Photo Courtesy: Saltz*


----------



## Bilal9

Khulna, Bangladesh from the air.






Newer area in Khulna


----------



## Bilal9

United House, Beraid

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

*NOVOTEL Chittagong*

Meridien Group LLC (Meridien ) is undertaking the construction of a NOVOTEL branded hotel in Chittagong, Bangladesh.

The project involves the construction of a 25-story tower comprising twelve floors of hotel and six floors of office, ballroom and other facilities on 3.1ha of land in Chittagong, Bangladesh. .

It includes the construction of 170 rooms, a sauna and spa, a specialty restaurant, a sky bar, a swimming pool, a fitness center, parking and related facilities.

Nibir Nirman is main contractor and Accor hotels is the management contractor for the project.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DalalErMaNodi

PM digitally inaugurated two new buildings Today, Pani Bhaban (Water Building/Tower), the new headquarters of the Bangladesh Water Development Board ( BWDB) alongside the new Parjatan Bhaban (Tourism Building/Tower), the Headquarter of the Bangladesh Parjatan Committee, which was set up by Bangabandhu to promote tourism in Bangladesh.


Pani Bhaban, Green Road (12F)













Parjatan Bhaban (BPC Tower), Agargaon (13F)







The above photo is CGI






Here's the finished building.



Interestingly, the Bangladesh government follows a naming convention for the headquarters of state owned enterprises and institutions, where the word 'Bhaban' is added and the names are entirely in Bangla, certainly a nice touch, If you ask me.

Here one can note, that the state owned insurance corporation's headquarters is also named similarly in Jiban Bima Bhaban (Life Insurance Tower), it looks quite cool too, located in motijheel area of Dhaka.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

@waz bhai and @The Eagle bhai, can this thread be made sticky please in the Bangladesh section? Lot of posts of interest to everyone about urban life in Bangladesh. Currently I'm posting urban development pictures in the infra thread (bridges, ports etc.) which is actually misleading...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

AJO Idea Space in Uttara is a one of a kind eatery slash hang out for the young and the young-at-heart. I intend to check this out on my next visit to Dhaka.

The architecture alone is "nouvelle" and worth a conversation, having the WWII Quonset hut sort of vibe.
















Perfect place to have a Caramel Macchiato with a special someone - and hope they have some nice Bossa Nova piped in through audio....while enjoying the conversation....










Looking up gives you another viewpoint...


----------



## Bilal9

Suvastu Skyline Avenue - 32 stories+2Basement and Parking, tallest building in Gulshan so far.







Suvastu Anondolok - A typical Gulshan Luxury Condo Project​Curb Appeal















Double Height Entry










Elevations











Condo interior examples


----------



## Bilal9

Cafe Mango is not only a casual eatery, it is also an architectural statement by contemporary younger new generation architects from ATELIER ROBIN ARCHITECTS, a local design firm.
.





















The toilet features tongue-in-cheek Bangla movie dialog and images


----------



## Bilal9

$1b green, smart township under Army supervision​Singapore’s Raffles Infrastructure Holdings will build the township in the Baunia neighbourhood​Courtesy: Trust Green City





Courtesy: Trust Green City

Singapore's Raffles Infrastructure Holdings Limited has entered a joint venture in Bangladesh as part of a major real estate deal to build a $1 billion township, one of the largest housing projects in Dhaka.

The Army Welfare Trust owns the 51.93-acre project land in Baunia designated for the development of an integrated residential town, "Trust Green City", adjacent to Mirpur DOHS and Uttara. More than 5,000 apartments will be built there, each covering 600-4,000 square feet area.

"It will be a clean and smart city, just like what you see in Hong Kong and Singapore," said Brig Gen Mahmood Hasan who looks after the planning, development, and construction of the project.

The foundation stone will be laid on 30 December. After that, It will take six months to one year to mobilise resources, and another five years to start the handover of the apartments built in zones 2,3 and 4 of Baunia, he added.

About 400 bighas of land in Baunia will be divided into five sectors and zones 1 and 5 will be developed for commercial and rehabilitation purposes.
Courtesy: Trust Green City




Courtesy: Trust Green City

Raffles Infrastructure will be responsible for designing, financing, construction, marketing, and maintenance of the Trust Green City, while Cupertino Power Ltd, the Bangladeshi party in the venture, will take care of the business and day-to-day operations.

The joint venture will be known as Raffles Infrastructure Development Bangladesh Ltd, with Raffles holding 85% of the company and Cupertino 15%, Raffles said in a filing to the Singapore stock exchange on Tuesday.

An agreement on the collaboration was signed on 30 November last. The project value is estimated at about $1 billion (around Tk8,437 crore), according to Raffles Infrastructure.



> Upon completion of this maiden project in Bangladesh, we aim to establish a stronger presence in the region where we are actively exploring more business opportunities
> By Eric Choo



Trust Green City is a state-of-the-art dream project of the Bangladesh Army, "with the noble purpose of creating socio-economic opportunities, as well as building a smart and environmentally-friendly small township conducive to healthy living," the Army Welfare Trust said while signing the deal with Raffles Infrastructure.

The local company will help to process applications for various licenses and permits "from the relevant authorities in Bangladesh".

Cupertino Power Ltd has expertise in project planning, feasibility studies and setting up "Operations for investors and entrepreneurs from the USA, Singapore and Japan", Raffles said in the stock exchange filing.

Eric Choo, chief executive of Raffles Infrastructure, told Singapore-based The Business Times, "Upon completion of this maiden project in Bangladesh, we aim to establish a stronger presence in the region where we are actively exploring more business opportunities."

Courtesy: Trust Green City




Courtesy: Trust Green City

*Other projects under Welfare Trust in Baunia*

The Army Welfare Trust will also develop zone 1 as a commercial area on 145 bighas of land.

The commercial zone will have a central business district, an amusement park, a hospital, a hotel and two schools. There will also be condominiums catering to the housing demand of people working within the area.

Zone 5, with an area of 100 bighas, will be developed for housing specifically for those who have exchanged land with the Welfare Trust for land development, said Brig Gen Hasan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Bilal9

A recent office architectural project for Blues Communications (an Ad/PR firm) by Dehsarworks, a local architectural atelier.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Couple of Modern Mosque Designs

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The design process of the mosque at the Aman Economic Zone (Private SEZ in Narayanganj) started with the idea of the embodiment of spirituality by creating a calm and serene environment. A pure form was selected by Nakshabid Architects as the main mass to adhere to the simplicity and singularity, at the same time attempting to explore beyond the limitations that came with it.








A mosque is a sacred and holy place for Muslims. It is a place where people of the same faith gather in solidarity to pray daily, five times a day, and offer special prayers during Eid, gathering to celebrate a wedding or a birth, and at times gathering to mourn the loss of a loved one. Mosques carry distinct characteristics and identity, a space that is serene and spiritual, taking an individual close to the divine entity, a form that has its own identity and supremacy. Two very important factors guided the design process, the space layout and form attributes, controlled daylight, and provision of cross ventilation. The peripheral semi-outdoor spaces ensure defused daylight inside the indoor spaces.





The facades of the built form are solid, monolithic, and robust, which reduces the noise of the surrounding industries, offering a quiet and calm environment so that people are not distracted while they are praying.



> The facades of the mosque have a very simple form, creating a harmonious pattern.































A single geometric form, a triangle, depicts the intention of being pure in the design approach and formal expression. The triangular patterned openings at the facades allow the sunlight to penetrate inside with more mysticism that makes the whole setting more spiritual and sublime. This triangular pattern is the replication of the traditional façade, detailing in a very simple but significant form. A single volume of space created by the form accommodates the prayer hall which is significant in its scale and attribute. This massive form is being supported structurally by two crisscrossed arches that helped to create the intended single volume of space without interrupting the continuity. The crisscrossed formation creates the impression of an invisible dome, symbolizing mosque architecture, above the prayer hall. The only window-like opening in the whole structure is the square punch in the centre of the ceiling, resembling the oculus, which allows direct sunlight to enter the structure at noon when the sun is directly overhead.





The building mass is surrounded by a semi-circular outdoor space. This open-to-sky space is the source of diffused light and air inside the main hall. The bottom portion of the building mass is transparent, connecting the interior with the surroundings. The intention of keeping the bottom portion transparent was so that the indoor area and the semi-outdoor were not separated by any form or structure that seemed solid to keep in line with the continuity. The operable glass door allows the air to pass through the interior which helps to keep the space cool and soothing.









The circular semi-outdoor space is surrounded by a high wall to block the bustling outdoor nuisance of heavy industry. The landscape around the semi-outdoor space is sloped, which gradually merges the building mass with its surroundings. This uplifted landscape creates the essence of a sunken courtyard where the building mass rests.



> The courtyard helps to retain a calm environment within the bustling and noisy activities of the industrial premises.


As a whole, the built form gives a new image, helping to develop a new language of a mosque, a structure that is more transformed and simpler yet unique and bold and at the same time merges with the surroundings.






Bayejid Mahbub Khondker
*Architect Profile*

Architect Bayejid M.Khondker has graduated B. Arch from Bangladesh University of Engineering and Technology in 1996. As a practising architect in Bangladesh, he has worked on many scales, thoughtfully designing public places and spaces to build on the unique local character and the best qualities of the forms inherent in that geographic region. He creates architecture that engages in dialogue with the history, beliefs, and needs of a particular space and time. At the present, he is the Principal Architect of his firm, Nakshabid Architects.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bilal9

Encircled by lush greeneries alongside a calm water body, Kendrua Jam-E-Mosque radiates an aura of a sanctum in the middle of an oasis. The design approach of the mosque is a skillful response to the location, the landscape, materials available, and equally importantly, the experience created.






The Kendrua Jame Mosque is located in Kanchon, on the outskirt of Dhaka. Being a Muslim majority nation, Bangladesh has numerous mosques all over the country, to say the least. Many beautiful, unique architectures are unheard of among these uncountable, similarly designed mosques. Established in 2015, The Kendrua Jame Mosque is one such Mosque. The minimal design approach of the mosque by the Dzignscape Architecten Studio has created a sacred structure that stands out aesthetically pleasingly in its setting.

The mosque consists of a total area of about 20 Katha, providing a space for nearly 800 worshippers to congregate. The planning of the mosque reflects the essence of Mughal mosques, which often had a central courtyard around which prayer spaces were built. These spaces were usually arched or heavily collonaded to hold the structure, dividing the areas. The planning of this mosque has been developed in that manner but maintaining a free-flowing, column-free prayer space throughout the mosque. This has been made possible due to the technical advances available in this era.

A mosque’s primary function is to pray for Salat-al-Jamaat, but many other activities are involved within a mosque. The architect has shared a common scenario seen in a mosque where Imam and Hujurs recite Surahs after prayer, read Quran and perform Zikir; kids learn and recite Quran with their teachers, and locals gather together to discuss Hadith. He wanted to incorporate these activities around a central courtyard; the kids and their teachers can sit beside the enclosure and recite Quran while experiencing the divine daylight. 












Refusing the typical modern practice of closing off a space and artificially illuminating and air conditioning it, the Kendrua Jame Mosque has been designed to wholeheartedly embrace natural light and ventilation. The mosque is blessed with a pond on the southern end. The presence of this waterbody has been used to full advantage by keeping the north-south facades open, allowing the south summer breeze to flow through the mosque. The courtyard further enhances this generosity, allowing the mosque to be naturally ventilated throughout the year.



> This mosque’s design is similar to that of any traditional homestead of Bangladesh, where each house has a pond adjacent to it and a central or semi-central courtyard, making these houses self-sustained and naturally ventilated.


An emphasis on natural light is created through the fins that wrap the northern and southern openings, producing a diffused effect that gives the interior an ethereal sense of brightness while also aiding airflow to ventilate the mosque naturally. The design of these fins has been adapted from those of the mosques of Madina. The worshippers can have an experience as if they were praying in the Holy land of Madina. 





A height of almost 20 feet graces the prayer hall, and the mosque is adorned by a semicircular dome at the top, such as that of a Sultanate mosque.



> The uninterrupted length and notable height of the prayer hall provide a celestial beauty and the white interior makes the ambience seem bright, clear, and pure.


Apart from spaces for prayer, the architectural program of the mosque includes social functions and service zones, including ablution spaces, segregated gender-specific access to perform required ablutions before prayer, and Imam and Muazzin’s accommodation. There is a separate entry and prayer space designated for females in the north-eastern part of the Mosque. 













*Architect’s Profile:*
Md. Ehsanul Karim is the founder and key architect of Dzignscape Architecten Studio. Dzignscape Architecten Studio is a 20-year-old Dhaka-based design firm working on various sections of architecture, including residential, commercial, industrial, and interior work. The design value of their work is to build the architecture modest yet remarkable.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Shanta Forum Twin towers in Tejgaon off Hatirjheel area.





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=892642524560808


----------



## Bilal9

Recently landscape architecture is gaining much more prominence in local architectural projects in Bangladesh (as the scale and sophistication improves) and one of the more active local landscape architects is Manifa Rehnuma with her firm "And Orden".

Following are some of her recent work.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The Impetus Center Landmark, thriving in the Tejgaon Industrial Area, with a sturdy impressive structure, softened by the lush landscape. The architectural consultant is Synthesis Architects Ltd., Patrick D’Rozario and Selim Altaf Biplob being the principal architects. The project architects are A K M Tanvir Hassan, Khairun Nahar Majlish and Manifa Rehnuma. The landscape consultant is "And ORDEN", led by Manifa Rehnuma. As it is situated in an industrial area, it is given that the whole neighborhood has a repetitive look to it. Standing amid the monotonous view, is the *Impetus Center Landmark*, with its lush landscaping.


Ginger root plants (with breathtaking flowers) do rather well in Bangladesh' humid weather (as in Hawaii), Ginger plants on the left, Bamboo on the right










The idea that nature is also infrastructure isn’t new. But it’s now more widely understood to be true. Landscape architecture involves the planning, designing, management, and nurturing of the built and natural environments. With cities rapidly taking face of industrialism, greenery seems to be disappearing with it. Landscaping is a great initiative to sustainability, as well as providing an immersive verdure. It provides an added beauty to the concreteness of building structure. It improves human and environmental health in all communities, besides the beauty factor of it.

Impetus Lounge is the highlight of the building for its landscaping. The lounge offers both, indoor air-conditioned sitting area along with a pool side sitting zone. The quirky lounge guides through the slanted corridor and opens into a terrace, where a dramatic staircase leads to the rooftop; the journey creates an anticipation of enjoyment. The gray is the monolithic tone of the building. The yellow tinge on the roof has brought playfulness to the restaurant, while having a hideout and openness. The native plants with different color and texture of leaves has created serene backdrops.

The night life is as enchanting as the diurnal active spree.















The ceiling lines continue into the pavement patterns only visible to the observers who are sitting and enjoying their food on the mezzanine floor of the restaurant. Meticulous details from the clay pottery, the 3d frames on the walls, gravels connected the whole space in a single thread. The brief spaces with a touch of different textures of green gives the diners a moving experience. Sitting underneath the Hijol trees, the Elephant ear plants behind the infinity line of the pool are the reminiscence of the lucid landscape of Bangladesh. These plants have been selected carefully along with Nayantara, Modhumonjori, Aporajita, Nil Parul, Lemon grass, ferns and Birds of Paradise.

Plants take over the rooftop and different levels of the Impetus Center Landmark, without being overwhelming. Lush greeneries surround the rooftop harmoniously. Plants rim the lounge, and the landscape outside is clearly visible through the wall to wall window. Apart from that, pillared elevated row runs like an arc on the rooftop. Shrubs planted all over the row have curtain creepers descending from it, which feels soothing to the eyes. The designing team had curated the space for people to take in the environment and feel calmness of the mind. During the day, the natural ambient light plays differently at each time of the day. The golden hour can be encountered from such a great height.






















*Manifa Rehnuma

Architect Profile*
Manifa Rehnuma, a Landscape Architect who was conferred her Bachelor of Architecture (B. Arch) at BUET and completed her Masters of Landscape Architecture (MLA) at UPM, Malaysia. The firm And ORDEN was established in 2011 by Manifa Rehnuma, Nahid Akram, and A K M Tanvir Hassan as advisor.

And ORDEN is a collaborative platform of Landscape architecture, architecture, and urban planning. Manifa Rehnuma is the managing partner and a landscape architect.

The firm won the 27th J K Cement Young Architect of the Year Award (Foreign category) in 2018 for Mohorpara Mosque in Narsinghdi. They were also shortlisted for Abdul Latif Al Fozan Award (3rd cycle 2017-2019).

And ORDEN believes in the essence of a place as the key feature of their project’s spirit. Currently, the firm is involved in a myriad scale of projects- from Sacred Architecture, Landscape Architecture, and planning of public spaces, and roads and highways.


----------



## Bilal9

Homeostasis | Studio XI Architects​
| Architecture | Project | Residential |
_|Total Views: 28,887|_
_| 30 August, 21 |_




© Studio XI Architects.

*Name:*Studio XI Architects*Year:*Under construction*Location:*Sirajdikhan, Munshiganj*Client:*Mr. Anwar Hossain
Architecture is more than just bricks and mortar; it is a part of who we are. It gives us our identities. Within an architectural environment, when we sense our minds in a state of homeostasis- psychic equilibrium- that we begin to feel at home. Located on a large parcel of land of 2.7 acres, the house is designed to maintain the homeostasis of our beings. It is not often that Architects have the chance to design on such a large easel; Studio XI Architects has tried to make the best use of the opportunity.
The body is never just a body. And the mind is never limited to the body. The boundaries of the body are porous. We incorporate external devices- from our cell phones, tablets to our shelter into our body schema. In this way, these devices become prostheses, extensions of our minds. Instead of memorizing phone numbers, we keep them on our cell phones. Our social contacts are stored there. Our whole lives are contained there. They have become part of who we are. And so too- along with our cellphone, clothes, shoes and fashion accessories- our own resting place become highly personal statement about our identity.


© Studio XI Architects.


© Studio XI Architects.
Could we not push this analogy further? Why limit ourselves to our devices and outfits? Our external environment can also be part of who we are. It can influence us through feedback. What about our architectural environment? Could we not also claim that our houses, offices are part of who we are, and help to maintain our psychic equilibrium? They can calm us down, they can stimulate us.


© Studio XI Architects.


Ground Floor Plan © Studio XI Architects.


Section © Studio XI Architects.
It was a great opportunity to deal with Mr. Anwar Hossain to create a ‘Homeostasis’ for him on his large prairie site. Complete with 10 bedrooms and multiple living spaces and terraces, the residence itself is a three-storied 18,000 sft home located in Sirajdikhan, Munshiganj on a 2.7 acres site. Everyone dreams of a home to retire to, far from the hustle and bustle of city life but not too far away so that friends and family can visit. Mr. Anwar Hossain christened his whole site ‘Shekor’[ root], where he came from and where he wants to go back. This is one of those projects that fill all the properties of a grand residence. Approaching from Shekhor Nagar, the residence can be easily distinguished through a straight ceremonial axis from the entry gate. The axis created two parts on the site-children play area with the soft landscape in one part and a grand playfield and a pond on the other side.


© Studio XI Architects.


© Studio XI Architects.
Our environment is also part of our extended mind. Whether we are talking about architecture or music, the feedback from our environment maintains our psychic equilibrium and gives us a sense of homeostasis. Indeed our environment can also help to forge our identities, and condition our behavior.
Adjacent to the home many small and big gathering spaces have been shaped with different trees with their different colors for diverse family performances. Connected to this performing space is the swimming pool. Fruit garden, vegetable garden, swimming pool and the deck, a pond for fishing, front and back courtyard have been created to serve the family members of this home. _Rokto Kanchan, Jarul, Kath badam, Shimul, Palash, Coconut, Neem, Shonalu, Krishnochura, Nageshor, Chatim, Gogon Sirish, Oshothho, Kodom, Mohua, Swarna chapa, Cherry, Magnolia, Kath golap, Beli, Bokul, Parul, Mehogani, Ashaka, Debdaru, Muchkundo_ trees and many more flower plants and mango and jackfruit trees have been planted over the total site-one can walk through the landscape can have the experience of a living exhibition of diverse trees, flowers and their texture, color and fragrant. We have placed more than 30 types of local trees. These trees would create a unique place for the inhabitants and for the natural world alike.


© Studio XI Architects.


© Studio XI Architects.


© Studio XI Architects.
Entering the home from the main entry, there is a central foyer that connects the home vertically and horizontally. Services like the main dining hall and formal living are placed on the west with a pool view. The kitchen connects service staff to the home. There are two inner courts on two sides of the stairs.
On the first floor, the Master bed is close to the stairs with an outdoor sitting area and a family living area. Moving on to the east wing, there are three bedrooms with their own space qualities and the centre is another small family living room that doubles as the music corner. There is a library and kitchenette adjacent to it.


© Studio XI Architects.
This is where the stair’s shape and location change. Connecting the third floor from the music corner is an L-shaped stair. There is a small family living area, surrounded by three bedrooms. Next to it is the open terrace and on the west wing is another open terrace with indoor play space facilities, right next to it is the child bedroom.


----------



## Bilal9

Bridging Nature and Structure | Empyrean Hotel​
_Often in the quest for erecting a lavish structure, it gets severed from its surroundings completely. Ideally, the structure should add to the beauty of the landscape, not distract from it. Empyrean hotel’s story speaks of one such success as a boutique hotel, where the building doesn’t only beautify, but merge with the encircling nature. Neither oozing with extravagance nor falling short, Empyrean hotel is a picturesque treat smack dab in the middle of the bustling capital we call Dhaka._ 






Asif Hossain Javed and Shabnam Farzana Amin, a successful entrepreneur, and a construction and real estate businessman, respectively, leased the building that houses Empyrean Hotel from the Bangladesh Air Force Welfare Trust in the long term. The seven-storey, 4200 square feet per floor structure was then handed over to the architect for a magical transformation. 

Architect ASM Kamrul Islam Shatil was the man behind this work. He is a part of the atelier, which houses architects and engineers. Aside from providing consultancy solutions on buildings, interiors, and construction, they also have a real estate wing.

Shatil started working on the Empyrean Hotel in 2019. He gave it a proper façade treatment and went forward to provide the functions that the clients asked for. Work paused for a while during the pandemic but resumed shortly and the hotel interior and exterior were completed by February 2021. Aside from the hotel, the building also houses a super-shop, pharmacy, coffee shop and multipurpose convention hall. 



> “The challenge was to accommodate more functions within less space”,


Architect Shatil said while explaining the design process. “The clients had quite a few requirements, and he had to think about ways to incorporate them into the whole decor.” While the architect had to make sure the structure would hold up against the weather, he also made sure it wouldn’t look out of place with the surroundings. 









“Everyone appreciates the feeling of a tie with nature”, Architect Shatil said. “Building on that, we wanted to make sure the inside of the hotel did not feel like an enclosed space, but a part of nature outside.” The architect actively sought to merge nature with the decor across the project while also abiding with the many layers of functional requirements, and the result speaks for itself. 

All the rooms, lounge, rooftop restaurant, coffee shop, and every other space is made in concert with the nature around. This boutique hotel is a dream come true for those looking for an urban luxury space that isn’t cut off from its natural landscape. 

“Success depends on how you ground a building”, the architect went on to explain. His choice of tool to do so was to bring various local elements into the hotel’s design. While he made sure every room was airy, he also incorporated enough structure to ground it adequately.



> Even before any beautification started, the hotel already boasted an enviable location.











From the upper floors, you get a stunning view of a slice of the runway, a wide road, a residential block, and the mesmerizing city skyline. 

‘We used a simplistic elevation technique to make sure none of the elements dominated the décor, that it was tastefully balanced.’

Having already spoken about working with limited space, Architect Shatil explained that a white-dominated, minimalistic approach was taken for the ambience of this hotel. He aimed to make the space look larger and improve its quality. 

Speaking about the lounge, he explained that while the ceiling was kept white and the walls airy with the inclusion of glass, the floor tiles and furniture were kept dark to provide contrast and a grounding effect. 

Similarly, the hotel room interior was also kept light and airy, with wooden textured floor and natural light wooden and fabric furniture, and large windows. Most of the décor and construction constituents were locally sourced, the architect emphasized. 

The main attraction of the hotel includes the 29 suits of various types, the dining hall, coffee corner, beauty salon, gym etc. However, the architect mentioned the rooftop to be his most favorite part. 









Shatil said he took the concept of a rural courtyard or ‘Uthan’ and gave it an elegant spin to come up with the rooftop restaurant’s concept. 

The rooftop restaurant is divided into two portions. While one is for day-dining, the other is especially designed for evening dining. It is made in such a way that the beauty flourishes the best only after dusk falls. Architect Shatil incorporated quite a few basics of rural life in this portion of the hotel. 

The dining portion of the rooftop is partially shaded with a bamboo shed, which is inspired by Bangladeshi rural homes. When the morning sunshine slips through the bamboo patterns, the effect is amazing to behold, Shatil insisted. 

Architrave Architects and Engineers





Moreover, there is also an earthen wall that would remind the visitor of a rural courtyard with its unique texture. Terra cotta tiles were also used here. Outdoor-appropriate furniture dominates the space, but some wooden ones are also seen, adding to the warmth. 

“I made a green screen to separate this section from the sights and sounds of the busy road next to the hotel,” Shatil said. This green screen also helps to merge the rooftop with the trees outside. 

All across the Empyrean hotel, a refreshing blending of nature and structure becomes evident. In many places, the original greenery is left undisturbed, and the lack of extravagance makes the experience even more sophisticated.


----------



## Bilal9

Water Bus Terminal on River Karnaphuli | Vector Plinth​
| Architecture | Infrastructural | Project |
_|Total Views: 1,320|_
_| 13 July, 21 |_




CPA Water Bus Terminal © Vector Plinth

*Name:*Vector Plinth*Year:*2019*Location:*Abhay Mitraghat, Sadarghat, Chattogram*Client:*Chittagong Port Authority
Since 2019, the Chittagong Port Authority has been operating water bus services in Karnaphuli River to reduce the traffic congestion and sufferings of Chattogram city dwellers. Under this new plan, modern landing stations, pontoons and necessary infrastructure are being constructed to make water travel more popular among the commuters. The featured project is one of the terminal buildings designed by Vector Plinth.
| Notes from the Architect |
Karnaphuli river that passes through the Chattogram City is the largest and most important river in the south-eastern region of Bangladesh. Various activities take place along the numerous ghats of Karnaphuli river. It connects the city with both the seaport and airport. Understanding its significance for inland water transport, Chittagong Port Authority (CPA) undertook a project including the construction of water bus terminals to facilitate a smoother waterway cruise.

Initially set to be designed as a rest house cum water transport station, later the project was decided to be made open to the public by the architects. To implement the latter proposal, facilities like food courts and other refreshment areas were introduced on the riverside. Further, the transparency and openness of the public zone allow the passenger to enjoy the river view while waiting for their water buses. 

The waiting lounge on the ground floor leads to an intimate outdoor space that is further connected to an open to sky food court deck. Whereas, on the upper floor, functions such as VIP lounge, restroom, spacious open to sky terrace along with essential service areas are located. The simplistic approach to create harmony between nature and functions through the formation of flexible spaces is one of the main highlights of the project.



The surrounding area of CPA Water Bus Terminal, Sadarghat, Chattogram © Vector Plinth


© Vector Plinth
 


© Vector Plinth


© Vector Plinth
 


© Vector Plinth


© Vector Plinth


© Vector Plinth
*Design Team:* Ar. Muhammad Jabed Iqbal Rupam. Ar. Faisal Sabri
*Structural and Plumbing Consultant:* Parfait Associates Ltd.
*Structural and Plumbing Design Team:* Engr. Md. Asif Iqbal, Engr. Yusuf Shah Saju, Engr. Pratim Bhuiyan
*Electrical Consultant:* Engr. Mainul Alam
*Documentation and Illustration:* Ar. Umme Nabila Eyaana
*Photography:* Ar. Faisal Sabri
*Site Area:* 37,712 sft
*Built-up Area:* 5,442 sft


----------



## Bilal9

Although built close to a decade ago, this eco-resort stands as a testament to the fine resort designs hatched locally and an ode to both modernity and sensitivity to local ecological and traditional architecture preservation concerns in the jungles of Maulvibazaar in Sylhet. 

Dusai Resort & Spa – Sylhet | VITTI Sthapati Brindo Ltd.​
| Architecture | Landscape | Project | Resort | Sustainability |
_|Total Views: 51,714|_
_| 30 July, 16 |_




Dusai Resort & Spa by VITTI Sthapati Brindo Ltd. | Photo Courtesy : Hasan Saifuddin Chandan

*Name:*VITTI Sthapati Brindo Ltd.*Year:*2010 - 2013*Location:*Moulovi Bazar, Sylhet*Client:*Nasser Rahman

Dusai Resort & Spa, an award winning project by VITTI Sthapati Brindo Ltd. is a paragon of architectural sensitiveness, contextual response and cultural consideration. The project won 'Gold' in '9th International Design Award' competition contemplating architects' reputation.
| From the architect |
Dusai Resort & Spa is a destination resort equipped to serve more than 180 guests at a time with guest living facilities of 80 rooms, 3 restaurants, children’s playground facilities, swimming pool, spa, convention hall etc . Guestrooms are nested on top of the hillocks while the services and walkways are placed in the valleys.
.


Dusai Resort & Spa | VITTI Sthapati Brindo Ltd.
.
*PROGRAM:*

*Reception Hall Wing*, equipped with car drop, open lounge facilities and back office. The open pavilion like structure floats in the water surrounding the reception area.
*Convention Centre and Motel Wing*, equipped to accommodate 60 guests with 20 rooms and a convention hall for 70 persons for meetings and events with dining facility.
*Main hotel,* located at the central area consisting 30 rooms for 60 guests. It also accommodates back of house facilities and main kitchen and laundry facilities in the semi-basement area.
*4 Suite Villas, *accommodates 40 guests in Duplex and Triplex with 2 no. of bedroom suites in each villa.
*5 Deluxe Villas,* accommodating 48 guests in 24 rooms, each villa consisting independent 4 guest rooms
*2 Presidential Villas,* of independent cottages with separate guest rooms
*Spa* with 6 treatment rooms with the view of the hills
*3 Thematic Restaurants *with dining and all equipped kitchen facilities
*Boat Station*, docking 10 boats.
*Gym*, for 6 users with locker room and changing facility for male and female and steam bath.
*Parking* with 55 car parking facilities with 4 minivans along with drivers waiting shed.
*Drivers Dormitory *for 10 person in 3 rooms.
*Children’s Play Area *in the valley for the enjoyment of different age group of children
*Swimming pool* in 3 tiers. First tier consisting Jacuzzi pool, in second relaxing pool and at the end lap pool with heating facilities*. *It has large deck area and a sunken café.
*Guest Maid Dormitory *for 12 persons
*Mosque *for 100 persons
*GM & Executive Quarters *for 16 Executives
*Staff Accommodation Bldg *with 16 rooms accommodating 70 staffs
*Existing Owners Bungalow*
*Golf Lounge And Bar*
*Utility Bldg *for electro mechanical facilities
.



Concept Diagram _ Dusai Resort & Spa | VITTI Sthapati Brindo Ltd.




Master Plan _ Dusai Resort & Spa | VITTI Sthapati Brindo Ltd.

*PROJECT HISTORY*
The site used to be a garden and Mr. Naser Rahman’s (the client) ancestors’ vacation house. All the trees were planted and nurtured by his father, the ex finance minister of the country. He fostered this serene landscape to be enjoyed by his 5 children and their grand children. Several years after his parents’ demise Mr. Rahman decided to expand this vacation house to be used by their extended family member. Later on in 2010 considering the public demand for tourism, he decided to transform their vacation house into a resort and share the serene environment with the people. The resort is named after his parents using their initials, Du+Sai=Dusai. The design work started in 2009 and later in 2010, January the construction commenced. It began with the villas followed by Staff accommodation Buildings and main building in places. The Resort inaugurated in mid 2012 with soft opening. The resort is 4 hours drive from capital Dhaka. So it became a popular destination for people seeking retreat on weekends. The resort hosts regular cultural shows and programs on different national holidays. The landscape also has flourished over these two years of occupancy.





Longitudinal Sections _ Dusai Resort & Spa | VITTI Sthapati Brindo Ltd.




Plan of Deluxe Villa & Spa | VITTI Sthapati Brindo Ltd.



Section _ Deluxe Villa | VITTI Sthapati Brindo Ltd.

*ARCHITECTURAL REPORT*
Harbored in the serene green hillocks of tea plantations in northeast Bangladesh, “*Dusai Resort & Spa”* is the first destination resort of its kind in Bangladesh. The complex exudes the essence of a tribal village with its formation along the sloping hills. It includes residential, dining, swimming pool, spa, conference, and indoor and outdoor sports facilities. The site consists of three shallow hills and valleys. The public area with reception and convention hall is placed on the first hill and all the guest rooms are places on the slope of the hills for ease of movement. Other facilities are placed towards the valley. The vehicular circulation ends in public area and the journey towards guest area is starts by foot or electric car. The internal roads and walkways are placed in a round trip encompassing the complex allowing one to travel the whole area in circular motion. The guest facility features a main hotel block and stand-alone bungalows. There are two types of bungalows: cottages for families in a semi-private setting and deluxe cottages for couples in a more private setting, on the slopes of the south-facing hill. Service amenities blend semi private and private zones.
.


Plan _ Main Hotel _ Dusai Resort & Spa | VITTI Sthapati Brindo Ltd.


Plan _ Tea Valley Restaurant _ Dusai Resort & Spa | VITTI Sthapati Brindo Ltd.




Valley Restaurant: This one is built as a curve respecting natural contour. Roof has a composite wood and metal frame structure with thatch. | Photo Courtesy : Digita Interactive Limited

Sylhet is home to the “Khasiya” tribes. The project layout is inspired by their indigenous housing style to blend with the nature and hilly region. The local climate causes high rain with flash floods during the rainy seasons, therefore pitch roofs are incorporated. The structures sit on concrete frames anchored to ground allowing the villas hanging on the edge of slope without disturbing the natural contour. Existing trees shape out the setting of the villas, so that the wilderness is unharmed. The resort is designed by cautiously considering the natural setting and contour site. This resort allows the guests relish the essence of living within nature.
.
*PROJECT TECHNOLOGY*
The resort showcases a hybrid construction system of indigenous tea estate bungalows and standardized concrete frame structure. Local indigenous wood joinery techniques were combined with contemporary metal joinery systems. The results were sleek, lightweight wooden trusses that also have metal plates, nuts and bolts. Slender, concrete framing anchored to the ground raises the structure above soil. A roof truss forms the shape of the structure, which is then cladded with locally available lightweight thatch and mud tiles. These raised structures are then approached by an independent open riser stairs. Local technology and materials with local workmanship have been extensively used here.
.



Reception Hall : Open pavilion style structure with sloped, mud tiled roof and wooden truss framing. Set in a lush green and non air conditioned. | Photo Courtesy : Hasan Saifuddin Chandan

*MATERIALS*
The project construction materials comprise of locally available materials combined with indigenous construction techniques. Concrete structure infills are comprised of brick walls. Outdoor facade rendered with fair face cement plaster and indoor facades comprises of regular cement mortar plaster rendered and painted. All floors are finished with homogenous matt finished tiles & Villas have wooden floors. General ceilings are cement plastered and finished with paint and some parts are dry gypsum plaster finished.
All the upper floors of the villas and the valley restaurant have exposed roof structure with bamboo & thatch roof ceiling. In some public spaces comprise exposed roof structure with wood and wood veneered finished ceiling. The hand rails grab bars and doors are made with locally acquired aged walnut colored solid wood. All out door surfaces are natural finish so that it blends well with the surrounding green nature. Pitch roofs are a mix of handmade mud tiles and thatch roof with high pitch varying 24-40 degree slope to withhold the heavy rain during monsoon.
.


Detail _ Valley Rasturant _ Dusai Resort & Spa | VITTI Sthapati Brindo Ltd.



Valley Restaurant Interior: Thatch roof, wood and metal composite truss, wooden frame work all are visible here. Interior decor has been kept to a minimum to emphasize the structure itself. | Photo Courtesy : Ahsanul Haque Rubel

*PROJECT SERVICES*
The entire project is powered from national grid. The project has an onsite 750 MW power substation. As secondary back up power 3 Diesel powered generators are used in a synchronized system. Garden lights and part of outdoor lights are powered off grid by solar power. The HVAC system is designed as dispersed system with Variable Refrigerant Flow (VRF) cooling system. This is an advanced energy efficient system. The water supply and sewage distribution system is also independent and off grid. The whole resort area is served by a Wi-Fi network, access control system and firefighting and detection system. It also has a heated swimming pool. The natural water reservoir and lakes work as water storage for firefighting. The resort complex contains its own independent automatic laundry facility. Its kitchens are fitted with advanced kitchen equipment.
.



Permeable path leading to Bungalows. Bungalow roofs are thatched, facade is of concrete tiles. | Courtesy : Ahsanul Haque Rubel

*CONSTRAINTS AND SOLUTIONS ACHIEVED
Contour Site: *
The contour site posed as a constraint as well as adding diversity to the project. The hilly site on the natural setting urged for the wilderness to be untouched whereas building on such setting with usual techniques could offset its natural setting. Following the indigenous construction style and technique; the longer structures were broken into smaller ones matching contour as opposed to following regular construction techniques that would have called for the contour site to be flattened to build a sizable structure.
*Landslide:*
The structures are built on slopes that posed the threat of landslide which was resolved by installing slender concrete columns deep into the earth and mimicking the floating structures of local indigenous “Khasiya” houses.
*Woods:*
The land was deep into the woods and populated with tall trunk trees. It was difficult to find any buildable space. The villas had to be placed in between trees. These trees actually governed to shape out the final layout of this resort.
.



Swimming Pool: It is set in a natural dip, surrounded by dense vegetation providing required privacy | Photo Courtesy : Md. Ishtiaque Zahir Titas




Details: [a] Tiled path leading to spa on the right and Bungalows to left. * Swimming pool. [c] Bungalows, characterized by deep overhangs. | Photo Courtesy : [a] & [c] Ahsanul Haque Rubel  Hasan Saifuddin Chandan .

SPECIAL FEATURES

Prioritizing nature
The aesthetics of the resort always prioritized nature over built structures. Intrusion was kept to a minimum during placing structures on the contour site and surrounding green. Structures are built at the base of hillocks at a low height to highlight green in the background. Existing wilderness to the west was left untouched, only seven trees were taken down, and 300 new plants have been planted. Thus natural grass and shrubs were retained as ground coverage. Water bodies were re-excavated. In the buildings large openings with folding windows invite nature to come inside and let guests enjoy the spectacular and uninterrupted view of the surrounding landscape from their dwellings. Nature is not lost in its extravagance but nurtured.

Re-imagining the dream of living in a tea plantation area
The ingenuity of this complex lies in constructing a luxurious resort with latest facilities without losing its ethnic identity. In a tea plantation area, built structures give way to the existing landscape and blend with nature. Larger buildings were avoided in order to respect the site. The humbleness of the design blends the complex with tree gardens in surrounding.

Linear progression
The linear site imparts an impression of a journey. After arriving at the resort, guests start their journey by walking along the curved path through hills to reach their destination. Programs are distributed into public, semi-private and private zones in a consecutive manner. Reception is at the beginning of the public zone and leads to the semi-private zone with cottages for families, along with recreational amenities, such as a sports arena and swimming pool, followed by dining with a golf pudding range view, and ending at the spa facilities. Villas are placed around a courtyard, and the path loops around it that leads to the end of the complex and into a more private zone. The private zone at the end of the complex consists of exclusive residential cottages.

Contribution to local economy
During construction a portion of construction brick, cement, and wood were supplied by a local contractor, and local laborers were involved in construction. Eighty percent of staff employed in the resort are locals. Ninety percent of fresh food is also locally produced and supplied.
.



Permeable path leading to spa on the left and bungalows on the right. Path in general follow the contour of the site. | Photo Courtesy : Digita Interactive Limited

DETAILS OF SUPPORTING STRUCTURES
The complex includes guest accommodation facilities with Spa, steam room and restaurant. Other services include parking, convention hall, swimming pool, poolside bar, Jacuzzi, gym, business center, laundry facilities, boat station etc.

Parking with 55 car parking facilities is situated at the East side of reception, in a semi paved soft green landscape. The cars drop off guests at the reception allowing them to appreciate the natural tranquility by walking through hillocks to reach their destination.
Convention Centre and Motel Wing is set behind the reception building as a separate entity, so that the larger gathering of convention guests do not disturb the serene harmony of the resort area. It has an all equipped convention hall for 70 people and residential facilities for 25 guests in 10 rooms..
Spa overlooks the green golf range stimulating a calming effect on guests. It contains 6 treatment rooms along with 5 person foot spa.
3 Restaurants accommodates the guests with dining and high end kitchen facilities with one air conditioned and the other one naturally ventilated.
Boat Station is an open pavilion type structure at one end of the serpentine lake facing all the villas. It accommodates 10 boats.
Gym is located at the end of swimming pool at the base of a hill. It is fully furnished to accommodate 6 users.
Guest Maid Dormitory is incorporated in this resort in response to our social need, in order to accommodate young couple families with baby’s nanny to take care of their child.
Drivers Dormitory is situated near the entrance gate in order to assist car owners with drivers
Mosque is located near the entrance gate in order to serve the local community as per the clients requirement, since the owner comes from a pious family
Swimming pool with deck & sitting with heating system assisting all age group of guests
Childrens Play area is located in the valley on the other side of spa. It is a cave like concrete structure open towards field for the enjoyment of the guests’ children.
Golf Lounge And Bar
Utility Building accommodating substation, generator, boiler etc.
.



Details: [a] Spa Lobby: Semi-open, shaded and naturally ventilated.  Reception wooden truss details. [c] Main Hotel Lobby: Semi-open, shaded and naturally ventilated. | Photo Courtesy : [a] Digita Interactive Limited  Mustapha Khalid Palash [c] Hasan Saifuddin Chandan




Deluxe Villa Interior: Sloped thatch roof construction can be seem from inside. Folding partition opens completely to connect exterior with interior. | 
Photo Courtesy : Digita Interactive Limited

DETAILS OF LANDSCAPING
The existing natural water bodies were incorporated into the design of the complex. Natural herbal trees were unharmed and ground coverage shrubs were retained. Only 7 trees were removed during the construction and the wood was also used into structures. The landscaping technique caused least interruption in the natural setting and helped merging the structures with its surrounding.
SIGNIFICANCE OF PROJECT
This is the first of its kind spread out resort in the remote hilly region of Bangladesh. The project is a symbiotic and It employed local expertise and builders with appropriate local technology. It also embraces local culture and community. It contributed in local economy by acquiring the construction materials from local suppliers as well as daily fresh supply of grocery and vegetables from local community. In the resort regular cultural shows are arranged to foster the Sylhety and Khasiya culture.
PROJECT ABSTRACT 

_ Name of the Project:Dusai Resort & Spa_ Location:Moulvi Bazar, Sylhet_ Name of the Client:Nasser Rahman_ Site Area:55567.90 sq. m._ Total built up area of the Project:11103.42 sq. m._Year of Commencement:2010_Year of Completion:2013
 
PROJECT TEAM

_ Architect:Md. Ishtiaque ZahirMd. Iqbal Habib_ Associated Architects:Nabila AftabNabila Ali

Consultants_ Architecture:VITTI Sthapati Brindo Ltd.

_ Structure:Tofazzel Hossain

Achintya Kumar Saha_ Construction:Nasser Rahman (Client)
*


----------



## Bilal9

JINAT BATIKA – A Holiday Retreat | 3 Points Consultant​
| Architecture | Leisure | Project |
_|Total Views: 1,771|_
_| 13 September, 21 |_




© 3 Points Consultant | Photo credit: Raihan Sayeem

*Name:*3 Points Consultant*Year:*2019*Location:*Raichota, Banshkhali, Chottogram*Client:*Md. Nasir Uddin
This modest but sturdy holiday home near the eastern coast of the Bay of Bengal is designed to cater for family members of Mr. Nasir to escape from the city to reconnect with one another and the natural surrounds. The north-facing house opens itself to a large pond, utilizing large windows and overhanging balconies to unfold the residence out onto the property.
*Notes from the Architect*
My client lives in the capital city, Dhaka. Despite his busy schedule, he makes time to relax and fraternize with his family and relatives to his native village Raichota, 25 kilometers from Chottogram. The Bay of Bengal is about 2.5 kilometers away from the site, which gives an added advantage for vacation. He is quite a popular and respectable person in the region because of his amiable behavior, social activities, and support to the locals.
To escape the hustle and bustle of the big city, he decided to build a vacation house just opposite his old home and developed a new land with a pond, for privacy and good security measures surrounded it with boundary walls. The basic program was very minimum- living, dining, four beds, and a meeting room.


© 3 Points Consultant | Photo credit: Raihan Sayeem
After visiting the site and considering the client’s requirements, the one-acre land (4337.46 sqm) is divided into two functional areas; a semi-public zone consisting of the pond with two ghats for bathing and outdoor meeting, and a private zone consisting of the main building with a lush lawn and a water body. For walking, a pathway is designed around the pond. The pond itself is a great feature for swimming and fishing.


Floor Plans © 3 Points Consultant


© 3 Points Consultant | Photo credit: Mushfiqul Karim
In the main complex, the building is placed at north-south orientation to get maximum benefits of natural light and cross ventilation. An outdoor staircase is designed in the west which connects each floor and the meeting room on the roof. It also acts as a barrier to protect indoor from the hottest hours of the day. At the lower-level living, dining with a double-height volume, family living on the upper floor all together create a fluidity of the space and enhance the indoor-outdoor relationships. All viewpoints to the exterior terminate upon the lush landscaping and amazing surroundings of the site.


© 3 Points Consultant | Photo credit: Mushfiqul Karim
The upper floor is connected with an internal stair alongside the double-height wall. Visual interactions between two levels are created through the double-height space. Family living is extended with a balcony, down to green verandah looking upon the surroundings. The upper floor consists of three bedrooms with attached washrooms and verandahs, allowing maximum natural light and cross ventilation, and an amazing view of the surroundings. Interior architecture is kept to a minimum and simple for this project. A small meeting room with an open terrace is designed at the roof. The rest of the roof is kept open with seating facilities and gardening. Pergolas above the roof minimize heat; create a beautiful texture of light and shadow.


Rejoicing light & shadow © 3 Points Consultant | Photo credit: Raihan Sayeem
In addition to internal landscaping, almost 200 Areca Palms are planted on both sides of the access road which adds green to the local landscape. Due to proximity to the sea, the impact of salinity is considered during the construction period and materials selection. Different types of shading devices on exterior facades are designed in accordance with solar exposure. Waterbody, pond, thoughtfully placed seating walls, lush lawn, ghats all these landscape features invite the users to spend more time outdoor. Reflection of the building on the pond which emulates an inseparable relationship between a body and soul gives immense pleasure and peace.


© 3 Points Consultant | Photo credit: Mushfiqul Karim


© 3 Points Consultant | Photo credit: Mushfiqul Karim
Credits:
Lead Architect: *Ar. Tapon Kanti Sarker*
Lead Architects e-mail: architecttapon@gmail.com
Associate Architects: *Ar. Md. Tanveer Hasan* and *Ar. Md. Mithu Hossain*
Structure Engineer: Md. Jasim Uddin
Mechanical Engineer: Uzzal Saha
Electrical: Sujit Kumer Bose
Landscape: Ar. Tapon Kanti Sarker
Photo credits: Mushfiqul Karim, Raihan Sayeem
Architecture Firm: 3 Points Consultant
Social media page: https://www.facebook.com/3pointsconsultant/
Contact e-mail: 3pointsconsultant@gmail.com
Firm Location: 56 (2nd floor) West Panthapath, Lake Circus, Kalabagan, Dhaka


----------



## Bilal9

Well today's post is not about some spectacular new building in Dhaka, rather a showcase and graphic art showing some of the iconic monuments in Dhaka represented in sort of a Manga-related graphic context. I like it!

Dear Dhaka… | Asad Hossen​
| Art | Cityscape |
_|Total Views: 2,780|_
_| 9 February, 21 |_




Kamalapur Railway Station © Asad Hossen


*Name:*Asad Hossen*Year:*2020-2021*Location:*Dhaka

‘Dear Dhaka’ series by Architect Asad Hossen attempts to encapsulate the distinguished architectural history of Dhaka; with a pinch of magic and nostalgia. Remembering our past, these illustrations depict the heritages of Dhaka in its heyday treating each heritage as story-telling paradox unveiling untold stories of the past. The series makes effort to raise empathy and awareness for these heritages.

The accelerated pace of urban development is erasing the homegrown aesthetics; eradicating age-old heritages, placing the urban image in the dangerous path of commodification. Almost every big city is striving to build iconic buildings to make them look dazzling in postcards. Our beloved, Dhaka; a booming metropolis is also a victim of such trends. In this given context a question arises: if architecture is to provide part of these differentiators, why not turn to the city itself and one of its most specific features, its heritage, to provide the starting point?



Tara Masjid (Star Mosque) © Asad Hossen



Armenian Church © Asad Hossen


Saat Gambuj Masjid (Seven Dome Mosque) © Asad Hossen
Dhaka, a city build upon centuries of cultures and traditions; is a confluence of many architectural styles. From the Sena temples built by Ballal Sen, to the Mughal architecture of the Mughals, to the Indo-Saracenic style of the colonial era, to 20th-century steel and chrome of skyscrapers. Dhaka has a colonial core in the river port area, surrounded by progressively newer areas as one travels away from the Buriganga, punctuated with old temples, churches, and mosques.


Ruplal House at Old Dhaka © Asad Hossen


Northbrook Hall, Old Dhaka © Asad Hossen


Beauty Boarding, Old Dhaka © Asad Hossen


Hussaini Dalan, Old Dhaka © Asad Hossen
The precious architectural gems of this city are in constant decay. The most alarming thing is that we are not even worried about the ongoing massacre of our architecture heritages. ‘Ruplal House’, a fine example of neoclassical architecture and craftsmanship of the 19th century are rotting silently in the years gone by. Today, the Ruplal House is occupied by local spice and vegetable merchants and a colony of unauthorized squatters. Ruplal house being one of the prime examples of negligence, we can easily understand what is happening with the lesser-known heritages spreading all over the Old Dhaka. Much has been penned down about the architectural heritage of Old Dhaka; much more is still left to be explored in depth. Time is eating away at the historic structures in Dhaka. Due to a lack of preservation efforts the buildings are slowly being worn down. Though initiatives to protect them have been announced, little has been done. Indeed, Old Dhaka’s architectural legacy, especially in the context of residences and small buildings, is not about one or a few individual structures. Rather, a street or even a group of streets, together, hold what we say is the charm of Puran Dhaka. Action is urgently needed to preserve these artistic architectural structures from further decay.


Teacher-Student Centre (TSC ), University of Dhaka © Asad Hossen


Kamalapur Railway Station © Asad Hossen


National Assembly Building of Bangladesh © Asad Hossen


Dhaka Fine Art Institute © Asad Hossen
This practice is all but not limited to the old heritages of Dhaka. The modern architectural masterpieces are also facing impending doom. Recently the news of the potential demolition of TSC and Kamalapur Railway Station send shockwaves in the architecture community of Bangladesh. Two of the finest examples of tropical modernism of Southeast Asia will soon be a foregone conclusion if we don’t act now. For the sake of modernization and urban development; A false narrative has been created that historically substantial architectural pieces as such hinder our national progress. These architectural heritages are not mere buildings but are places of memory; these are what give Dhaka an identity and a sense of place. These are powerful drivers of citizenships. Kamalapur and TSC should be well-looked-after in sync with the new development plan. Architectural heritages are imperative to national narrative. These buildings tell stories of Dhaka. Now more than ever we need these stories to be told.


National Martyrs Memorial, Savar © Asad Hossen


Swadhinata Stambha © Asad Hossen
*About the artist:*
Asad Hossen is an architect, urbanist and graphic designer, currently working as an urban designer in a Shenzhen-based firm in China. He passed his B.Arch from BRAC University, Bangladesh, and completed his masters in Urban Design from the University of Hong Kong. From the beginning of his study in architecture, he has always been fascinated by architectural drawings and illustrations; constantly looking for inspirations from other artists. He tries to communicate as much as possible with his drawings. Drawings and illustrations are always therapeutic to him.


----------



## Bilal9

Luxury Housing Bangladesh style...

Luxury Inspired​


 
Abesh Mehjabeen
May, 2021

Upon entering the prodigious residence, one is definitely in for a treat. The opulent residence of the Managing Director of Amin Mohammad Foundation Ltd., Mr. Nihad Haque, took birth from a perceptive collaboration between the owner himself and Dcon Design Studio. Adorned in neoclassical style, the interior of the residence radiates a ‘larger than life’ vibe, absorbing one to take in meticulous details of the home.





The interior of the lavish abode was completed in 2019, which took about 9 months time to be assembled. It covers area of about 7000 sqft., which has been adorned in neoclassical style. Neoclassical style is marked by its elegance and timelessness. It is more modest compared to some of the more opulent aesthetics of classic style. Nonetheless, there is an era-transcending luxury built into neoclassical.













Upon entering the premises, be greeted by a grand foyer, which forecasts the stretching theme of the home. The colour scheme is a union of gold and chocolate brown. The warm colours enhance the richness of the heavily curved design of the materials. The geometric foyer table is set in a background of textured wall cladding in gold and brown.

Throughout the residence runs warm light to enhance the theme colours of the residence. The colour palette is basically composed of off-white, polished chocolate brown, charcoal, and gold in glimpses. The dining space is composed of long running charcoal marble-top dining table, set with upholstered matching charcoal velvet chairs. The tapered legs of the chairs, and the crystal droplet chandelier, give a modern edge to the classic surrounding.















On one side of the main dining area is the kitchen-diner, attached to it is a traditional kitchen inside.
*The kitchen-diner is a more intimate side to a typical dining space, but the volume is chunky and the strongly commands space.*
It’s been decorated exquisitely with a string chandelier and leather barstools. While on the other side, is a beautifully curated fireplace area. The marble fireplace is accompanied by a pair of paintings, and patterned mirrors on either side.
The designer states, “It was unlike any other residential project. While starting the design phase, we had known that our client has something different in his mind. He wanted to select furniture, interior materials, artifacts, show-pieces, etc. before starting the design. Hence, we designed the residence by working around the interior products, which we had complete freedom over.”










Moving ahead from the dining area is a casual seating space comprising of a hanging cane swing, a long running half circle leather couch with a coffee table. At the very end of the hallway is the formal living room, which can be kept enclosed with sliding doors, and kept open to elongate the hallway. The living room is a mingling of several textures which makes the room seem luxe. The multilayered ceiling in off-white and brown, with a traditional crystal chandelier makes it classically rich. Furthermore, different texture, pattern and wall cladding on three sides of the room brings uniqueness to the table. While the vein patterned marble-top centre table complements the velvet upholstered crème sofa. Several small decorative pieces have been used in the room to tie the interior together.
One of the primary reasons of the interior being unique is several products were sourced from abroad. The exoticism of the products showed in the theme as each and every furniture, sanitary wares, and artifacts were sourced internationally- Turkey, Italy, Spain, Thailand, and China. While designing, the focus was kept in the details, as a lot went into the wood work of the interior. Details were also a prime factor for the lighting arrangement.


















*One may notice, chandeliers are the highlight of the house, each being a showstopper in each room.*
They were sourced from Turkey.

Apart from a few hitches in the end, all came together perfectly in the designing process. Each space of the residence has a personality of its own, evoking a certain feeling in each area. The abode stands true to the vision of the owner and the designer as well.

*Architect Profile*
Dcon Design Studio is an architectural and interior design firm that started its journey in 2001 with a young bunch of architects. The firm greatly emphasizes on three factors – client satisfaction, maximum use of space and modernism; while working with complete dedication and passion. Above all, love for the term ‘Design’ acts as the driving force. Dcon usually deals with different types of architectural works and very selective interior works. The firm helps its client to materialize their dreams, their desires.

Dcon also delivers professional consultancy services to public and private organizations along with multinationals and conglomerates. The expertise of Dcon Design Studio has wide experience working in home and abroad and is familiar with advanced technologies that are taking shape around the world. The highly qualified office personnel of the company provide support; care and help to the clientele bearing diversified role players: planners, designers, construction supervisors who believe on the idea to live, to exist, and to move on with adaptability.


----------



## Bilal9

A Contemporary Mingle​

 
Naila Binte Zakaria
August, 2020

What if before buying your dream apartment, you are given the opportunity to visualize how gracefully the spaces can be arranged in real context? The recently designed mock-up apartment by Cubeinside Design Ltd has implemented such a concept. The contemporary narrative and understated elements mould a show flat that considers both functionality and aesthetics. 




The mock-up interior is the third phase of the Rupayan City Uttara mega project. Under the name of Rupayan Majestic, this project comprises of 315 apartments that are ready for the clients to grab. Rupayan prepared aspired mock-up of interiors to offer the clients the experience of conceptualizing the impression of their future abode. To suggest customers with the best kind of possibilities, Cubeinside Design Ltd. designed the space following a contemporary approach. 

While designing the interior of a conventional apartment, there is always the influence of the clients’ taste, choice and lifestyle. The residence design of the show flat breaks out of that convention.













*“As multi-tasteful dwellers may arrive to explore the apartment, we opted for a universal language in our design. A minimal yet modern design ideology was considered. A contemporary mix of colours, materials, furniture and decors creates a sophisticated ambience that allows the customers to experience the potential of the spaces. Free flow of spaces, stylish arrangement, proper utilization of space with functionality and simplicity were the key design concepts,”*
explains Md Shakhawat Hossain Rocky, the principal architect of the project. The team aimed to achieve maximum comfort and cosiness to give the resident dwellers a sense of relief back at their home after a busy daily schedule.











*“We consciously avoided an extravagant approach that might be irrelevant and create distractions of the mind. Rather a simple and elegant aesthetic was followed to resemble a modern home and attract a wide range of customer,”*
adds Arif Uz Zaman, another member form the design team. 
The apartment is composed of a formal living room, a dining room, a family living space, three bedrooms, a kitchen, and a servant area. On the entrance, the foyer is warm with travertine flooring and wall with a round mirror and brass embellishment to accentuate the welcoming ambience. The living room with cosy and stylish furniture, large painting and carefully chosen decorative elements yields a modern and simple ambience of the apartment. White stucco wall texture is used in patterns to add subtle details. The elegance of the warm tone of the curtains complements the cooler palette of the walls. The living room, dining space and the family living space are connected, which facilitates the visual spaciousness yet pertain their own identity of the separate regions. The accent wall in the living room with white marble and the complementary decoration pieces attract the exact amount of attention for admiration to the space. Vibrant colourful painting on white walls, a perfect mixture of white with wood in cabinets and furniture helps to achieve just about the austere aesthetics in the whole apartment. A comfortable and soothing ambience is ensured in the family living space with the cosy furniture and neutral colour scheme.





















The master bedroom brings a breath of fresh air upon entering. A combination of neutral coloured fair face finishing in the wall creates a dramatic accent. Minimal use of furniture allowed much free space. The walk-in closet with dressing arrangement will help the dwellers to stay organized and will keep the bedroom clutter-free. Along with the main one, a second bedroom also features the same design principle. Both the bedrooms are graced with large verandas to allow maximum natural light. Playful touches of bright colours used in the child room instantly cheer up one’s mood and take them to the world of their creative imagination. 
The ambience of a space greatly relies on its lighting amongst several other things. The placement of lights and their perfect brightness and hue ensure a uniformity all over the spaces and creates a soothing environment accordingly. Every furniture, coverings, decorative accent, crockeries, toys, paintings were either handpicked or custom-made by the architects. Close attention to every detail was paid in choosing the colours, textures, and materials. 
































*“Our effort was to make the place stylish, welcoming and homely with a touch of modernity”*
says Mehri Farnaz.The construction phase took almost three months of span to implement. Keeping in mind the necessary point of research, exploration, design, implementation and improvisation Cubeinside Design Ltd. Tried to create something unique for this project with its very own aura. 
*Designer Profile:*
Design consultant: Cubeinside Design Ltd.
Design Architects: Md Shakhawat Hossain Rocky
Arif Uz Zaman
Mehri Farnaz
Construction manager: Md Suhag Hossain
Timeline: 2019
Location: Rupayan City Uttara
Area: 2395 sft



Md Shakhawat Hossain Rocky
Cubeinside Design Ltd. was founded in 2009 as a private limited company with a group of young architects with the co-operation of professional experts focusing on the varied fields of architecture and interior design. In this journey of 11 years, Cubeinside has won several National Design Competitions and awards. Md Shakhawat Hossain Rocky, the principal architect of this project, is one of the four partners of Cubeinside. He is a graduate from the Department of Architecture, BUET, like the other three partner architects of Cubeinside. He was a former Junior Lecturer at North South University, and currently a Visiting Faculty at BUET. His vision about design is simple – it should be pure and bold, meeting the functional and contextual needs in a contemporary way. Arif Uz Zaman and Mehri Farnaz are the two other members of the design team on this particular project, who are working as a senior architect and associate architect respectively. Both of them are graduates from the Department of Architecture, BUET. And right from the beginning of their professional life, they are with the Cubeinside team, contributing brilliantly with their fresh ideas and skillful designs.


----------



## Bilal9

Modern Symphony at Sausan’s Residence​Interview by Kaniz Fatema​

 SHOWCASESeptember, 2021

_Merging 3 small apartments, architect Sausan Khan Moyeen has made a duplex house that is full of wonders. The house is one of a kind that embraces unconventional ideas with an emphasis on playful, artsy, and extravagant style. The muted hues of the wall, symmetrical metal furniture, era transcending luxury have brought incredible opulent aesthetics to her house._





*To begin with, tell us something you are passionate about besides wedding planning. *

Architecture has always been one of my most cherishing passions as I myself am a student of architecture. Even my journey with Enchanted and event designing was advanced by my passion for architecture. But, for the sake of my kids, I never really wanted to settle for a 9 to 5 job. Therefore, I tried to do something with designing and stayed within the boundaries of creativity and that’s how my voyage as an event designer started.






*Since you are in the wedding decorating business, how did its knowledge influence designing your home?*

Being associated with the wedding decorating business always gave me added advantage in fathoming the best and most luxurious aspects of the design field. I am more aware of the current market trend. Decoration is a pure form of art, let it be wedding decoration or home decoration. And of course, all the arts are interconnected and have the same essence.

*What comes to your mind before buying any exquisite piece?*
My decor business always apprised me how overuse/ under maintenance makes any furniture/ accessory wear off; even the high-end products. This enables me to choose accessories and furniture that are more timeless and will have a longer-lasting effect on our homes. Also, you will hardly find flowers in my house! I only bring in real flowers whenever I am hosting a party other than that I’m always surrounded by floral everything- I preferred to keep that away from my house.





*The elements I brought together are essentially farfetched. I wanted pieces that would last me at least 10 years style-wise and wanted timeless pieces which I could carry on through generations.

Your home seems to have an English feel to it. What would you say is the aesthetic sense and theme of your home?*
My style is Neoclassical post-modern. I like taking influences from classics and mix them with modern elements. I’m not a minimalist person and it shows in my house. My house reflects my personality strongly. Having said that, I have modern pieces juxtaposed to give that extra oomph wherever needed.





*Walk us through the sections of your home. *

Entering the premise, you can see the custom-made staircase which has a small waterbody in the bottom. There are two floors- the ground floor has a formal drawing room, a powder room, and a formal dining room which opens up to an open kitchen which was designed according to my convenience. I love having a kitchen that is solely my own and not shared by anyone! Beyond the dry kitchen is the wet kitchen, servant quarter, and a wash area. The staircase also houses a hidden storeroom to keep the clutter away. The top floor houses the library which dually serves as the guest room with a pull-out sofa bed and an attached bathroom. As you go along beyond the glass doors, you enter the main hub – the core of the house- the living area. I’ve divided the living area into 2 parts- the functional and the aesthetically pleasing side. While the moment you enter, you see the nicer part of the living area, tucked beyond it are our massage lazyboy chairs which serve as lounge chairs and we spend most time lounging on them! There are 3 other bedrooms with attached toilets. The main master bedroom has 3 walk-in closets.










*So who else resides with you and has the pleasure of relishing the fine design of the home? Tell us about them. *
If looked at sincerely, you can realize that not a single part of the house isn’t unutilized. Each aspect of the house is designed keeping the members in mind, catering to the needs of my children. When we moved in, we wanted both kids to always be around us and also be self-sufficient. There is a cool kitchenette for my daughter in the upstairs living area. My daughter cooks a great deal and her kitchen is fully functional with an oven, induction cooker, and a hidden fridge. It serves us perfectly when we want a simple quick meal. We end up having all our meals here and use the formal dining room only on weekends or when we are hosting at home.

* What are some of your favorite decor, design, or architectural elements in your home? * To be honest, all the décor and designs are done by me so I love them all. Almost all the kitchen materials are imported and designed especially for this house by La Maison, my own design company. The ceiling finishes were a challenge since this was an already existing structure- a lot of ill-spaced beams became exposed once we started moving the walls, all the ceiling work that you see is there for a reason, all to cover the ill spaced exposed beams.





*This is our first home so the emotional attachment with it is beyond description. From designing the plumbing system to flourish the interior, I have given myself all into this house.

Lastly, there is a corner or space of our home that we resonate the most with. Which is that area for you, and why is it special?*
Like I mentioned, I think we all unanimously love our living area. Because at the end of the day, all of us end up sharing this open space together. I also enjoy my walk-in closet which I custom designed and imported through my own company.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

My take on the design of this "architect/interior designer" (though possessing some personal charm), is that none of the executed elements match or say anything.

Hijaab and epaulets? What horrifying Middle East boutique did she go to?

I really doubt she went to any architecture school. looking at the hodge podge and mish-mash of styles and elements of the furniture and pieces. Money spent on expensive stuff but it would send shivers up the spine of any legit architect or interior designer as to execution.


----------



## Bilal9

*Navana Coronet, Rd 90, Gulshan-2 (10 FL + 2 BA)





*

P-143, Baily Road
Upcoming 14 storeyed commercial and residential building in Baily road
















*Plaza Central, Elephant Road








The Plaza Central in Dhaka | Ananta Real Estate Ltd.*


----------



## Bilal9

Some recent commercial properties completed by Navana

Navana DH Tower - Panthapath





Navana Pristine Pavilion - Gulshan Avenue





Navana FS Cosmo - Gulshan


----------



## Bilal9




----------



## Bilal9




----------



## Bilal9

Navana R-46 commercial property - Gulshan






Navana R-53 Condo development, Gulshan





Navana R-11 Commercial Project - Gulshan


----------



## tower9

It’d be cool if Dhaka can become the next Kuala Lumpur or reach that standard

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Bilal9

tower9 said:


> It’d be cool if Dhaka can become the next Kuala Lumpur or reach that standard


The newer parts are getting there, in another decade probably. The problem as always, was money and with that, the wish to live in better, more organized environments. But that will be changing. The local architects and urban planners are certainly qualified to lead that effort. In the last twenty years, I have seen a stark change in local capabilities of architectural design and urban planning standards too - which I follow closely.

Once we move the factories out of Dhaka (and the slums with it), Dhaka's face will radically change.

This is one of the newer smart city developments in progress - but this one was designed by Shanghai firm I believe. SHANGHAI HUADU ARCHITECTURE AND URBAN DESIGN CO., LTD. (HDD).

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## tower9

Bilal9 said:


> The newer parts are getting there, in another decade probably. The problem as always, was money and with that, the wish to live in better, more organized environments. But that will be changing. The local architects and urban planners are certainly qualified to lead that effort. In the last twenty years, I have seen a stark change in local capabilities of architectural design and urban planning standards too - which I follow closely.
> 
> Once we move the factories out of Dhaka (and the slums with it), Dhaka's face will radically change.
> 
> This is one of the newer smart city developments in progress - but this one was designed by Shanghai firm I believe. SHANGHAI HUADU ARCHITECTURE AND URBAN DESIGN CO., LTD. (HDD).



I really enjoy urban development and architecture so it's pretty amazing to see how Bangladesh is becoming the first South Asian country to follow the East Asian path of development while Dhaka is starting to follow some of the same urban planning principles and finally break the mold of the "chaotic" South Asian city. 

That video definitely looks like one of the newer Chinese cities. It reminds me of the CBD of Zhengzhou in Hefei province with the circular designs.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Bilal9

tower9 said:


> I really enjoy urban development and architecture so it's pretty amazing to see how Bangladesh is becoming the first South Asian country to follow the East Asian path of development while Dhaka is starting to follow some of the same urban planning principles and finally break the mold of the "chaotic" South Asian city.
> 
> That video definitely looks like one of the newer Chinese cities. It reminds me of the CBD of Zhengzhou in Hefei province with the circular designs.



Yes - I don't know how big a firm HDD is in Shanghai, but they are planning multiple smart city projects in Dhaka and almost all of them look like this circular planned CBD walkable core area with surrounding residential complexes. This is a common idea for modern smart cities that have been implemented in some ASEAN countries, I heard of one near S'pore in Malaysia's southern tip.

The Zhengzhou CBD scale is in another magnitude again, much bigger than ones in Dhaka. Looks gorgeous.


----------



## damiendehorn2

Bilal9 said:


> The newer parts are getting there, in another decade probably. The problem as always, was money and with that, the wish to live in better, more organized environments. But that will be changing. The local architects and urban planners are certainly qualified to lead that effort. In the last twenty years, I have seen a stark change in local capabilities of architectural design and urban planning standards too - which I follow closely.
> 
> Once we move the factories out of Dhaka (and the slums with it), Dhaka's face will radically change.
> 
> This is one of the newer smart city developments in progress - but this one was designed by Shanghai firm I believe. SHANGHAI HUADU ARCHITECTURE AND URBAN DESIGN CO., LTD. (HDD).



That's the key, if we can move the bulk of the factories out of Dhaka to specific areas like the SEZ's then you'll see major changes. Just look at the Tejgaon Industrial Area next to Gulshan and Hatirzil its ripe for redevelopment (big factories with large plots of land).

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Bilal9

damiendehorn2 said:


> That's the key, if we can move the bulk of the factories out of Dhaka to specific areas like the SEZ's then you'll see major changes. Just look at the Tejgaon Industrial Area next to Gulshan and Hatirzil its ripe for redevelopment (big factories with large plots of land).



Yes exactly - Tejgaon is already seeing redevelopment from industrial plots to commercial, it started near where Tejgaon borders Hatirjheel Lakefront Parkways area.

These two by Shanta Holdings at that area are already being close to finishing stage.





















Shanta Pinnacle Mid-rise (the tower on the left in the image below) is the second tallest building approved for commercial use in Dhaka so far with parking facilities for 376 cars and an 80-foot wide front road in Tejgaon, Dhaka.

The tower was approved for construction in September 2018, and is scheduled to be completed by December 2022. The tower is owned by Shanta Holdings Limited. The skyscraper is the first in Dhaka to undergo a wind tunnel test, and was designed by local firm EK Architects (Ar. Ehsan Khan). It is designed as a LEED-certified green building, with a double-glazed unitized facade system for energy efficiency[4] and an intelligent Building Management System.[5]

To note - there are several smart cities under construction in Purbachal and at a minimum those cities will have common buildings as tall as this one. The proposed Bangabandhu tower will top a hundred stories but that is still at planning stage.


----------



## Bilal9

National Museum Complex Dhaka near Shahbagh area - as it exists currently.






The renovation planned...

Coordinated Complex of Public Libraries and National Museum at Shahbag | DCON CUBE JV​
| Architecture | Monument | Museum | Project |
_|Total Views: 8,260|_
_| 7 December, 17 |_




Proposed Coordinated Complex of Public Libraries and National Museum at Shahbag © DCON CUBE JV

*Name:*Joint venture of Cubeinside Design Ltd. and Dcon Design Studio*Year:*2017*Location:*Shahbag, Dhaka*Client:*Department of Public Library and Bangladesh National Museum
Following is the wining proposal for coordinated complex of Department of Public Library and Bangladesh National Museum at Shahbag, Dhaka.
Through placemaking we can collectively shape our public realm to maximize shared value. Placemaking facilitates creative patterns of activities and connections in terms of cultural, social and ecological that defines a place and supports its ongoing evolution. The main goal of the proposed design is to create a place that has both a strong sense of community and a comfortable image for all aged people, as well as a setting, activities and uses that collectively add up to something more than the sum of its often simple parts by celebrating the *institution of life* through democratic participation of the entire city.
When understanding the concept of ‘institution of life’, the first question that derives is ‘what does a library and a museum do?’ Such institution contributes to the society and spread the light of knowledge among people of all age. This enlighten the society through its intellectual attributes which as a whole becomes the institution of life.


Proposed Masterplan ( at Plaza level) © DCON CUBE JV




© DCON CUBE JV

© DCON CUBE JV© DCON CUBE JV
Shahbag as a public place has historical, cultural and political significance. The national museum and public library are located at the gateway of this place. So, in the proposal, spatial democracy has been envisaged by providing easy accessibility and freedom of movement through spaces and their connections. Most importantly, the project is designed to create a multi-scalar, harmonious relationship within the site (between the library and museum buildings) , then with the local place and finally with the entire city and its people.
The existing museum stands as a monumental icon of the city as well as of the nation. While developing a vision for co-ordinated complex, the challenge was to add new built forms for public library and archival functions around the museum block without compromising the monumental nature of the project.


© DCON CUBE JV© DCON CUBE JV

Water court © DCON CUBE JV

Water court © DCON CUBE JV

The site originally has the existing museum located at the north. The structure of the museum is kept as it is; instead the functions of the central court are being relocated to enhance the quality of space. An elongated library building has been placed at the south of the site with the ventilation and perforation to achieve maximum daylights and air in order to serve the required functions. The plaza and the open space connects to the museum that floats on a water body to which the annex building is connected. The annex building is functioning as storage facility for the complex. The idea to place the annex building to the west is to cut down the maximum heat from west. Large void has been inserted in the annex building in such a manner to ensure the north south ventilation through the void. The annex and museum has been fused with large water body and amphitheatre with a auditorium beneath.
Open spaces connecting one built form to another provide more breathing spaces and visual connectivity, hence ensure better indoor-outdoor relationship. Large slope of green has been introduced with the city face to create a smooth and flowing landscape which may serve the user for relaxing and casual gathering. Thus it offers a soft and lively urban public space.


The central plaza © DCON CUBE JV

© DCON CUBE JV

Library building facing the central plaza © DCON CUBE JV

Circular court in the central plaza © DCON CUBE JV

*Plaza as a central element: *A central plaza connecting the library and museum buildings holds a central court where people can gather. This is a space for celebrations where social and intellectual exchanges occur and cultures mix takes place.
*Cultural corridor: *This co-ordinated complex will host cultural activities that take place in this area such as _Pohela boishakh, Boshonto boron, FIlm festival, Boi mela_ and many more. It will become the stage for celebrating urban cultural life, simultaneously perform as a focal point of the central cultural hub for the nation.
*Linkage with surroundings:*. The permeable edge of the complex provides visual and physical access for the pedestrian, hence encourage public interaction within the site. Its linkage with the surrounding important places such as Dhaka University Campus, Museum of independence, Bangla Academy has created an unique opportunity for the place to become an extended platform for sharing the cultural and intellectual ideas.
Interior of the public library © DCON CUBE JV

© DCON CUBE JV

e-library © DCON CUBE JV
*Reincarnation of the rural lifestyle: *The circular court in the central plaza is a metaphor of rural gathering place surrounding a large banyan tree. Functionally this works as a place for public events and social gathering .
*Interpretation of the riverine territory: * The use of water in the design is to portray the riverine territory of Bangladesh which adds to the environmental value of the site. This water court serves to minimize the heat level by creating a micro-climate.
*House of multi-disciplinary events: *The outdoor spaces play a pivotal role in serving the locality and its people by hosting multi-events such as, exhibitions, mela, haat and other forms of cultural activities.
*Layering of user realm: *In the design, the ground layer is used for vehicular movement, parking and administrative offices. The pedestrian movements are in two different layers which do not allow the functions to overlap. The first floor has been dedicated to the plaza which united the built forms and transformed it into a public gathering and sharing spaces.


Museum central lobby © DCON CUBE JV© DCON CUBE JVMuseum gallery © DCON CUBE JV

© DCON CUBE JV

Effective placemaking and identity design happens in collaboration with the people who live in, work in or use the space. At its best, it is a transformative design process that inspires people to create and improve the places where they live, work, learn, exchange, play, and gather. In conclusion, the main motto of the design is to bring people and the city under one platform to celebrate the ‘institution of life’ which is rooted in the culture and heritage of Bangladesh.
_Project credit:_
*Design*
Khandaker Ashifuzzaman, Md. Shakhawat Hossain, Arif-uz-zaman
*Team leader*
Abu Anas Faisal
*Design Team*
Md. Sharifuzzaman, Ahmed Firoz Ul Hoque, Md. Rakibul Alam
*Design Associates*
Onie Khandaker, Imran Hasan, Anika Tabassum, Kazi Asadullaj Al Emran, Niloy Nath, Md. Farzad Ghani Azmi, Rakesh Sharma, Usama Ibn Anwar, MH Masud, Sajjat Hossain
*Visualization & Post production*
Arif-uz-zaman


----------



## Turingsage

Why colored drawings of building's instead of photos of buildings 
Actual Photos would help not architects colored presentations.


----------



## Bilal9

Turingsage said:


> Why colored drawings of building's instead of photos of buildings
> Actual Photos would help not architects colored presentations.



Please educate yourself on what an architectural CGI render is and how buildings are designed in stages. Photos will be shared as they become available after buildings get completed.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Bilal9



Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## F-6 enthusiast

Bilal9 said:


> National Museum Complex Dhaka near Shahbagh area - as it exists currently.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The renovation planned...


they have a mummified dolphin in there

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

F-6 enthusiast said:


> they have a mummified dolphin in there



Wow - probably a Gangetic Dolphin. These river dolphins were blind, they went almost extinct, like the ones in the Hwang Ho river in China.

Anyway - back to urban development. This below is a video UnIted Group's Hotel and shopping development within the airport periphery called "Centrepoint".














Centrepoint: United Group’s dream for Dhaka


United Group is implementing a development project close to the Hazrat Shahjalal International Airport. Of the establishments, the inauguration of the shopping arcade ‘Centrepoint’ is in the offing




www.tbsnews.net

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## F-6 enthusiast

Bilal9 said:


> These river dolphins were blind,


no way they are blind

Btw Dhaka sometimes gives off this tropical vibe , sometimes its dustbowl from all the construction projects that are popping up . However i found Dhanmondi 27 and especially Lalmatia somewhat quiet and less hectic but still the traffic noise

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Turingsage

Bilal9 said:


> Please educate yourself on what an architectural CGI render is and how buildings are designed in stages. Photos will be shared as they become available after buildings get completed.



so you are passing off "cgi" renders as buildings in Bangladesh.

Fine fine.
I am sure many here will pass of "cgi" renders of 5g planes as planes their airforce.

and they will be just as real


----------



## X-ray Papa

Turingsage said:


> so you are passing off "cgi" renders as buildings in Bangladesh.
> 
> Fine fine.
> I am sure many here will pass of "cgi" renders of 5g planes as planes their airforce.
> 
> and they will be just as real


Retarded Indians as usual

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

X-ray Papa said:


> Retarded Indians as usual



Don't let him start a $hitfest in here. Just agree....

Who is going to tell these uneducated people how much effort and time it takes to produce a CGI software render (especially animated ones) and that no real estate developer would pay for coming up with one if they were not actually building it. I rarely see CGI renders for Indian projects, and guess why? The cost.

@Bleek bhai - do you agree?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bluesky

F-6 enthusiast said:


> *no way they are blind*
> 
> Btw Dhaka sometimes gives off this tropical vibe , sometimes its dustbowl from all the construction projects that are popping up . However i found Dhanmondi 27 and especially Lalmatia somewhat quiet and less hectic but still the traffic noise


Yes, unfortunately, the Gangetic dolphins have been blind since a million years ago because of their living in the muddy waters of the Ganges river mouths. Please read the excerpt below I found by random searching. 

"Species such as the Gangetic dolphin were able to adapt to this muddied, saline environment that however came at the expense of vision, or at least vision in the way it works in humans". 

"Gangetic rivers dolphins navigate using sound waves made by clicking sounds through their throat that bounce off targets and return to their large, flat heads with extremely sensitive auditory systems. They also have rods and cones, found in mammal eyes, that help tells light from the dark".

Reactions: Love Love:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## damiendehorn2

tower9 said:


> I really enjoy urban development and architecture so it's pretty amazing to see how Bangladesh is becoming the first South Asian country to follow the East Asian path of development while Dhaka is starting to follow some of the same urban planning principles and finally break the mold of the "chaotic" South Asian city.
> 
> That video definitely looks like one of the newer Chinese cities. It reminds me of the CBD of Zhengzhou in Hefei province with the circular designs.


Yes we have a lot to learn from how China has so rapidly developed. But more importantly how they created a long term vision. Again thanks to China for all their help.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## damiendehorn2

Bilal9 said:


> Don't let him start a $hitfest in here. Just agree....
> 
> Who is going to tell these uneducated people how much effort and time it takes to produce a CGI software render (especially animated ones) and that no real estate developer would pay for coming up with one if they were not actually building it. I rarely see CGI renders for Indian projects, and guess why? The cost.
> 
> @Bleek bhai - do you agree?


No shade but these indians are typical third world people with first world wet dreams.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

damiendehorn2 said:


> No shade but these indians are typical third world people with first world wet dreams.



You are right - but not all Indians are retards like these. There are many highly enlightened progressive Indians, some of whom I consider my friends.

It's the new H1B recruits mostly, coming from uneducated families, probably the first to complete a third-rate IT diploma from a four month course.

New money going to their head, sometimes living in the US which is beyond their wildest dream come true.

While mentality is same small town dehati one - complete with ignorant cow-belt prejudices.

These semi-educated people are unfit to be members of any progressive society.

Unfortunately they are shaping the extremist and militant anti-Chinese Hindutva narrative in India nowadays, and their presence in social media in India belies their actual minor numbers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

*Synthesizing Spatial Parity | Navana Sambilan*


 
Ferdousi Hossain Suhi
February, 2022

Designed with a strong concept of balance, Navana Sambilan stands on a north-facing plot of Banani. Architect Patrick D’ Rozario and A. K. M. Tanvir Hassan Niru with their team at Synthesis Architects characterized the building with a tree-oriented layout and elevated garden in close proximity to the cityscape on the horizon that goes all the way to the airport, including the lush green and the Kurmitola golf club. Synthesis synthesized the design with a combination of elements that brought about spatial parity.







Navana Sambilan’s design evolved around the wide-spread tree that catches attention at first sight and maintains both the road level and the distant view along with the very primary requirement for both flats on each floor to receive proper light and ventilation, ensured by the three-way opening on both front and rear flats. Amidst the limitation and struggle to provide equal facility to both sides, the architect balanced it by providing the front faced flat with a road view and light from the North whereas the flats at the back enjoyed the south wind. The lower parts were at the disadvantageous end, receiving less light, air ventilation, and were shadowed compared to the ones at higher heights, which got an uninterrupted view from the top. But being on the lower section also meant being closer to the ground and green. 

The architect closed the disparity by utilizing the strength and came up with the design of the elevated garden that not just provided a breathing space but rather took the green into the building. The well-thought design for the garden to be elevated was very much functional with it being camouflaged with the ramp that goes underneath, hiding it from sight and opening a clear view. The inhabitants and users are provided with a smooth drop-off and spacious circulation and are welcomed into a double-height lobby. Not only is the residential building facilitated with community floors and an infinity pool on the rooftop, but the mezzanine floors also ensure proper natural light that helps to create a serene ambience.


























> The whole journey from being on drawing to taking the form of the building evolved with time, overcoming multiple constraints.



The first one was during the construction of the basement. The proximity of the newly constructed multi-storied building on the adjacent plot posed a threat to the basement construction. So, they had to change their whole piling system and design of the basement to accommodate the newly aroused situation so as not to damage the other structures. The change brought to the design helped to create some space that was used beyond parking, and the design became more user-friendly as they were able to accommodate temporary storage along with the drivers’ living arrangements and other service needs. 

More changes had to be made because of the tree roots that came very close to the basement and the architects did not want to cause damage to the tree because of their construction. Dealing with problems posed by the basement of the adjacent plot and the tree took a significant amount of time that ultimately delayed their overall construction time. Such constraints, although bringing changes to the original design, also brings new opportunities for something more interesting. The architect delivered a design while working professionally with Navana Real Estate as a developer as well as on a personal scale with one of the owners being a friend.





















> Navana Sambilan is a project that reflects a design process that is sensitive towards the site and users and is a balanced combination of function and aesthetics.



*EHL Moriyum Residence, Rd 3, Baridhara




*


----------



## Bilal9

Gulshan


*














Anabil Tower, Gulshan Club, Hadi Tower

















*


----------



## Bilal9

All photos courtesy of Mirza Zeehan

*Cityscape Tower (vertical extension underway), Gulshan








Gulshan Skyline

















*
















*Shanta Forum, Tejgaon*









*







Kemal Ataturk Ave, Banani








Ataturk Tower, Banani





*









*Ventura Agnibeena, Banani 














Innstar M&S Tower, Banani 11







Dominno Amorex Tower, Banani 11*









*Green Gulshan House














Prime Bank Tower, Gulshan







Standard Bank Tower, Gulshan




*

*‘3 new satellite cities to be built to reduce pressure on Dhaka’*
Says State Minister for Housing and Public Works Sharif Ahmed
Star Digital Report
Mon Nov 15, 2021 08:15 PM Last update on: Mon Nov 15, 2021 08:17 PM

*The government has taken plans to build three new satellite cities as part of decentralising and to reduce current population pressure and to meet the housing demand of growing number of population of Dhaka, State Minister for Housing and Public Works Sharif Ahmed told the parliament today.*

In reply to a lawmaker's query, the junior minister said Rajdhani Unnayan Kartripakkha (Capital Development Authority; Rajuk) will implement the projects under the supervision of his ministry.

The three new satellite model town projects include -- 

Keraniganj Model Town Project; 
Flood Flow Area, Water Reservation, and Compact Township Development Project, and 
Keraniganj Water Front City Project,
*Keraniganj Model Town Project* was taken on approximately 960 acre land area under Keraniganj upazila ensuring all civil facilities, he said.

*Flood Flow Area, Water Reservation, and Compact Township Development Project* is situated adjacent to Turag River, in line with the prime minister's instruction on protecting water bodies and agricultural land, and in view of proper city planning, he also said.
In the initial layout plan, 70 percent area of this project will remain as open space, forest land, water bodies, and entertainment area and flood flow zone," he added.

*Keraniganj Water Front City Project* is situated on around 5,000 acre land in Basta union at Keraniganj upazila. The project is situated beside the Jhilmil project of Rajuk and Dhaka-Mawa Highway.

Hydrological and environmental studies of this project have been completed by China Road and Bridge Corporation, the state minister said.

Process is ongoing to approve the feasibility study at a cost of TK 172.72 lakh to take the satellite township project at Sirajdikhan upazila of Munshiganj and Dhamrai, Keraniganj, and Savar upazila of Dhaka district as per the instruction of prime minister, Sharif Ahmed added.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Cox’s Bazaar Railway Station

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

THREE: A Truly Enviable Address​





*When discussing top-tier real estate companies that are renowned for on-time delivery of high-quality construction projects in Bangladesh, bti is the reigning champion.*

Being one of the oldest real estate companies, bti has now evolved into a one-stop real estate solution provider with continuous excellence in design and implementation solutions in categories such as luxury, classic, and wellness communities. THREE from the Luxury Collection by the House of bti is a testament to all brand promises of bti. 

THREE is a high-end residential building that is beautiful, smart and is as opulent as it comes. It is not for everyone, and everything THREE has to offer is extravagant. Standing at a peaceful niche in North Gulshan, THREE rises with a mesmerizing design while overlooking the Gulshan Lake, and is the tallest building in the area. The strikingly attractive building with a fair face elevation will be punctuated by mind soothing greenery; promising vertical green walls and tall trees throughout the facade. 

The well-thought design process culminates itself through unique features like home automation and offering fresh air filtration systems for those interested. An emphasis on 'accessibility' for the elderly or differently-abled members of a family, separate elevator access for the staff, as well as superior interior design options, all add to the long list of why this is a fantastic home to invest in; fitted with imported accessories and marble floors.






Staggering 7000+ sft. UUnits that have been planned with 5 bedrooms, provide functionality as well as all comforts of a well-planned home. The uninhibited spaciousness comes with a lake view through the double glazed floor-to-ceiling windows and features eradicating wastefulness, yet promising luxury. 

The well-thought design process culminates itself through unique features like home automation and offering fresh air filtration systems for those interested. An emphasis on 'accessibility' for the elderly or differently-abled members of a family, separate elevator access for the staff, as well as superior interior design options, all add to the long list of why this is a fantastic home to invest in; fitted with imported accessories and marble floors.

The common facilities on its 1st floor include a 70 ft. long infinity lap pool that peeps onto the lake. A built-in Jacuzzi, pool deck, and a fully furnished high-class gym all add to the project's worth. The BBQ zone along with a landscaped lawn and a large party hall serves as a poolside entertainment area for the residents and the guests. With a Central Water Purification System, earthquake-resistant design, and emphasis on proper fire safety measures, the residents at 'THREE would indeed enjoy a comfortable and safe lifestyle. 






Unlike any other real estate company, the residents and owners of THREE are being carefully screened, so as to get like-minded inhabitants, who not only restrict luxury to their own units but also will ensure maintenance of this upcoming stylish address. The exclusivity of luxury is very simple- it's not meant for everyone. THREE offers the very best lifestyle that can be afforded and pursued only by those with a finer taste and a commitment to a luxurious lifestyle.


----------



## Bilal9

Some new structures planned

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Shanta Properties Primark

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Bilal9



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Dhaka Airport 3rd Terminal to be inugurated by year-end





Agargaon slums removed - turned into govt. office complexes





Dhaka to Mawa controlled entry/exit expressway





Walking a middle class neighborhood in Dhaka





Elenga-Rangpur 4 lane Highway in Northern Bangladesh - construction continues...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Bilal9

Dhaka MRT6 stations updates - Unfortunate "khat" color choices for the iconic stations.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bilal9



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

Massive effort underway to bury power and telecom cables in all Dhaka neighborhoods.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bluesky

Bilal9 said:


> Massive effort underway to bury power and telecom cables in all Dhaka neighborhoods.


About 30 years ago, the Govt of Japan thought similarly. It wanted Tokyo and other big cities to hide power cables underground. Japan finally thought it better not to waste money on it when the hanging between poles system itself is too efficient.

I will keep on watching how many billions of dollars the GoB will seek from the donors to undertake such a massive project.

When the govt is unable to stop waterlogging in Dhaka, it is talking about underground cable routes as if BD is already another Europe. 

In my personal opinion, new cable lines can easily be dug below the surface, but not the already existing lines. It becomes very difficult to bury the existing hanging lines.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

7 Playgrounds and parks around Dhaka opened up for kids' use again with adequate lighting, CCTV cameras and restroom facilities. Some of these had illegal slum encroachments prior - now all cleaned up.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Destranator

Bilal9 said:


> *Saudi Sabinco Tower, Nikunja*
> 
> Location: Northernmost plot on Airport Rd, adjacent to Le Meridien hotel
> 
> Purpose: Shops, offices (including office for Saudi Bangladesh Industrial and Agricultural Investment Company) and apartments
> 
> 17 storied with 3 underground levels for parking


Saudis...


----------



## Bilal9

Destranator said:


> Saudis...



Bhai shopno dekhtey khoti nai. 

I think though however they have a nice medium sized setup already in Bangladesh - *USD 60 million* in paid up capital. They make money by loaning their oil money and the amount of loans demanded is increasing day by day.

*Their Business:*

Approved 141 ventures in various industrial/financial/ institutional sub-sectors of the country.
Approved ‘wholesale financing’ to a leading financial institution and a leading NGO for reinvesting in the SME and micro finance sectors.
Projects so far financed are in the various sectors viz. Agriculture, Chemicals, Cement, Electronics & Electrical, Food Production & Processing & Rice Mills, Glass & Ceramics, Iron Steel & Engineering, Pharmaceuticals, Power, Textiles, Telecom & IT.
Of 141 projects financed, 103 projects have already fully settled their loan liabilities. Thus, the total count of live projects is 38.
As on 31 December 2021 total loan and investment stands as under:
Total Loan outstanding : Taka 3,770.80 million

Total Investments : Taka 500.63 million

*Total Loan and Investments : Taka 4,271.43 million

Among some projects they loaned money to,

Omera LP Gas










Solar Plant in CXB








*

Seafood Farming Fisheries sector

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bluesky

Bilal9 said:


> 7 Playgrounds and parks around Dhaka opened up for kids' use again with adequate lighting, CCTV cameras and restroom facilities. Some of these had illegal slum encroachments prior - now all cleaned up.


Dhaka is becoming near to Tokyo and other Japanese cities. Here, every Mahalla has a few children's parks fitted with public toilets and drinking water even within Tokyo.

Larger parks are gardens good for adults with children. Japan is a country of flowers. I wish BD to become more like Tokyo and Singapore. 

I remember the flower gardens in Singapore both sides of the road while going from the airport.

Dhaka should emulate good cities of Asia. Our two Mayors are very active. A PM alone cannot develop a country/ City.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Bilal9

bluesky said:


> Dhaka is becoming near to Tokyo and other Japanese cities. Here, every Mahalla has a few children's parks fitted with public toilets and drinking water even within Tokyo.
> 
> Larger parks are gardens good for adults with children. Japan is a country of flowers. I wish BD to become more like Tokyo and Singapore.
> 
> I remember the flower gardens in Singapore both sides of the road while going from the airport.
> 
> Dhaka should emulate good cities of Asia. Our two Mayors are very active. A PM alone cannot develop a country/ City.



Now think what we could do once our GDP per capita nominal gets close to Japan's level (which is fifteen or more times that of ours).


----------



## bluesky

Bilal9 said:


> Now think what we could do once our GDP per capita nominal gets close to Japan's level (which is *fifteen or more times* that of ours).


*15 times* seems to be a small number. But, Japan's GDP is $5,000 billion that tops the individual GDP of the UK, Germany and France. Together their GDP is $9.198 billion against Japan's $5,000 billion.

BD cannot be even compared with Denmark because this country is also a donor country to BD. Receiving hands always lay below the giving hands. Denmark GDP is $325 billion.

You guys dream building a castle in the sky when BD's industrial output is almost zero without non-textile industrial contributions. BD is servicing a total of $78 billion matured foreign loans that will increase with more loans being matured every single year.

BD has to think how to develop without asking for foreign loans. This will cause drag on the BD economy in the near future.

However, Dhaka development works are different. The money comes from the internal resources. However, The GoB has borrowed $128 billion from the domestic sources, but foreign companies are not involved in the Dhaka projects. 

Thanks to the two great Mayors of Dhaka for being active and imaginative.


----------



## Homo Sapiens

Bilal9 said:


> Now think what we could do once our GDP per capita nominal gets close to Japan's level (which is fifteen or more times that of ours).


A country's look is more closely aligned with the GDP in Purchasing Power Parity(PPP) than Nominal. Because PPP compare things with one yardstick (US market) than Nominal which is subject to exchange rate manipulation. Developing world's local currency is artificially undervalued relative to US Dollar which starts to gain value once those countries catch up with the developed countries. exchange rate sometimes fluctuates wildly often local currency loose value massively against US Dollar which will collapse the Nominal GDP. If our Taka suddenly lose half of its value aganist the US Dollar and start trading at 170 per Dollar, our nominal GDP will show just 200 billion Dollar rather than 400 Billion currently now, but GDP PPP will remain the same. Now if anyone thinks, GDP nominal is the real yardstick, he may think our agricultural+Industrial+Service output suddenly became half, which is not the case. Only Taka lost value, but real things on the ground remain the same.

Indonesia, Vietnam has nominal GDP Per capita of just 4000 US Dollar. But those countries look way more developed than that measly 4000 Dollar nominal per capita GDP suggests. You can only truly grasp their real development when you will consider their GDP PPP per capita which is 13000-14000 US Dollars range. A 100 Dollar bill in Indonesia or Vietnam can buy goods and services 3 times more than it can in Japan, USA and Western Europe. This is why prosperity or development should be compared with GDP PPP per capita rather than nominal. Nominal is only important when goods and services are traded internationally. That is the only time when local currency's real value become meaningless and Dollar's exchange rate becomes the only denominator.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Homo Sapiens said:


> A country's look is more closely aligned with the GDP in Purchasing Power Parity(PPP) than Nominal. Because PPP compare things with one yardstick (US market) than Nominal which is subject to exchange rate manipulation. Developing world's local currency is artificially undervalued relative to US Dollar which starts to gain value once those countries catch up with the developed countries. exchange rate sometimes fluctuates wildly often local currency loose value massively against US Dollar which will collapse the Nominal GDP. If our Taka suddenly lose half of its value aganist the US Dollar and start trading at 170 per Dollar, our nominal GDP will show just 200 billion Dollar rather than 400 Billion currently now, but GDP PPP will remain the same. Now if anyone thinks, GDP nominal is the real yardstick, he may think our agricultural+Industrial+Service output suddenly became half, which is not the case. Only Taka lost value, but real things on the ground remain the same.
> 
> Indonesia, Vietnam has nominal GDP Per capita of just 4000 US Dollar. But those countries look way more developed than that measly 4000 Dollar nominal per capita GDP suggests. You can only truly grasp their real development when you will consider their GDP PPP per capita which is 13000-14000 US Dollars range. A 100 Dollar bill in Indonesia or Vietnam can buy goods and services 3 times more than it can in Japan, USA and Western Europe. This is why prosperity or development should be compared with GDP PPP per capita rather than nominal. Nominal is only important when goods and services are traded internationally. That is the only time when local currency's real value become meaningless and Dollar's exchange rate becomes the only denominator.



Thanks @Homo Sapiens bhai, this did enhance my understanding of the developing economies. I am no economist.

I can understand why Indonesia's GDP per capita PPP remains higher than ours (having all the natural resources they have).

However I don't understand how Vietnam's is so much higher than ours (especially in terms of their apparel industry - for example, having a lot less backward integration than we do). Plus their natural resource situation is kind of at par with ours.

In defense of Vietnam it is true that,

Their electronics assembly sector is a lot larger than ours, much more developed (see point three below).
They are helped by bordering China, which can supply a huge part of their raw material needs,
They are also helped by geography - in that they are very close to Taiwan, Korea and even Japan, so that they get copious FDI from these countries to do subcontracts,

By the way GDP Per capita PPP was as below for 2020 in US dollars.

Bangladesh - $5138
Vietnam - $8650
Indonesia - $12,072

That of India actually fell to $6503 (Thank you Modi and Nirmala for Notebandi and other f*ckups which started in 2017-18).





__





GDP per capita, PPP (current international $) - Bangladesh, Vietnam, Indonesia, India | Data


GDP per capita, PPP (current international $) - Bangladesh, Vietnam, Indonesia, India from The World Bank: Data




data.worldbank.org


----------



## Bilal9

Eid break means half the floating population has left Dhaka city, This essentially means there is no alternative to reducing Dhaka's population by moving industrial and commercial activity out of the city.






Purbachal Expressway Update 2022​


----------



## Bilal9

*PM opens Bangabandhu Military Museum
The museum has six separate parts including designated galleries for Bangladesh Army, Bangladesh Navy and Bangladesh Air Force*

Bangabandhu Military Museum. Photo: Collected







Bangabandhu Military Museum. Photo: Collected
*Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina today inaugurated an international standard architectural feat Bangabandhu Military Museum to collect, preserve and exhibit the real history of the Liberation War.*

The premier virtually opened the museum from her official Ganabhaban residence here through a programme.

Chief of Army Staff General S M Shafiuddin Ahmed, Chief of Naval Staff Admiral M Shaheen Iqbal, Chief of Air Staff Air Chief Marshal Shaikh Abdul Hannan, and Senior Secretary of the Ministry of Defence Abu Hena Mostafa Kamal spoke on the occasion from the museum site at Bijoy Sarani Road here.

Cabinet members, lawmakers, high civil and military officials were present at the museum end.

The Bangabandhu Military Museum was built on 10 acres of land on the west side of the Bangabandhu Novo Theater where equipment of the military, before and after the independence, would be presented.

The museum has six separate parts including designated galleries for Bangladesh Army, Bangladesh Navy and Bangladesh Air Force.

To educate people about the glorious history of the Bangladesh military forces, Bangladesh Military Museum was established in 1987 in Mirpur Cantonment which was later shifted in 1992 to the present location on the west side of Bangabandhu Planetarium along Bijoy Sarani Road in Dhaka.

The military museum was upgraded under a grand initiative to modernize it which has led to the development of a state of the art establishment that will be known as "Bangabandhu Military Museum".

The museum promises to provide authentic information to the country's people, specifically the new generation, about the glorious past, challenges, achievements, and key developments of the Bangladesh Army, Navy and Air Force. The information displayed can also be used for research purposes.

Here's a VLOG recorded by a Dhaka VLOGGER...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Institute of Water Modeling, IWM, Uttara


----------



## Bilal9

The Sufia Kamal Public Library *Mehedi Hasan/Dhaka Tribune*
Najifa Farhat

March 16, 2022 11:59 PM

Sufia Kamal Public Library – popularly known as public library – is up for a complete renovation to give one of Dhaka’s treasured landmarks a modern look.

The preparations are almost finished. Books are packed, the furniture has been stacked, and the computers along with other digital devices are stuffed into “fragile” boxes to shift them to their new home for the next three years at the Institute of Engineers Bangladesh (IEB).

Officials and staff of the 67-year-old library are now busy with the last-minute relocation arrangements. Many are full of memories, tinged with sadness, as they prepare to leave their decade-long workplace.

But above everything, the oldest and most familiar cultural hub of the capital, that was a silent witness to the country’s major struggles, is spreading the winds of melancholy marking the end of an era.






*Courtesy: Dcon Design Studio*
The demolition of the current library is scheduled to start in the first week of April.

The Tk524 crore project will be handled by the Public Works Department of the government and the duration of this project is estimated to be June 2024.

*The renovated library complex*

The foundation of the Sufia Kamal Public Library was laid in 1954 at the current space of Dhaka University Central Library. It was shifted to the present location at Shahbagh in 1978.

The building was designed by architect Muzharul Islam. However, after the completion of the sapphire jubilee, a new design of the public library was made open for competition, hosted by the Ministry of Cultural Affairs.

In 2017, a design submitted jointly by Cubeinside Design Ltd and Dcon Design Studio won the bid out of 65 submissions.

In the original plan, the library and national museum were supposed to go under renovation together. However, due to some bureaucratic complications, only the national library will start the process now.

The new design will divide the library complex into two separate nine-storied buildings, one towards the south, where the present library building is situated, and a glass plaza towards the north, adjacent to the museum complex, which will be used as the digital library.






*Courtesy: Dcon Design Studio*
The 200-feet long centre space between the buildings will be an open space for the public with a giant water fountain.
Beneath the ground, three auditoriums, including the Shawkat Osman auditorium, will be constructed to arrange public events.
The archetypal pyramid shaped stairs in front of the national library will be replaced by long parallel stairs.

The main complex will also accommodate a ten-storied residential building for library staff.






The Sufia Kamal Public Library *Mehedi Hasan/Dhaka Tribune*
Abu Anas Faisal, architect of Dcon Design Studio and team lead of the design project, said: “The public library is an iconic structure surrounded by some of the nation’s most important institutions. Since the independence of our nation, this place has welcomed all types of people and we want to keep it this way.

“The main goal of the proposed design is to create a place that has both a strong sense of community and a comfortable image for all,” he added.

*Digitization of books*
The temporary library at the IEB will be able to showcase only 50% of the 176,000 books of the library.

That is why the library authority is working to make the collections online for a while now.

However, the major share of the books of the library will fall under copyright laws. Therefore, only 5,000 books will be made available for all now.

“A book is free from copyright after sixty years of its publication. We have already digitized around 18,000 books. But we might not be able to make them all available for the public. In future, we might contact the publishers and writers to make the copyright of their books free for public reading,” said Abubakar Siddique, director-general of the Department of Public Libraries.






*Courtesy: Dcon Design Studio*Additionally, a catalogue of the books of the national library will also be available online so that readers from any corner of the world can look for books from the vast collection.

Right now, the library has 950 registered members.

Seeking anonymity, an official of the library said the reason behind the low number of permanent readers is that 90% of the readers come here to take preparations for job-related exams. Among the rest, a big portion comes for research purposes and a group also comes in for the newspaper archive section.

“The public library hasn’t failed readers; we offer the most enriched collection and soothing environment for readers. However, the invasion of modern technology and materialistic ambition has shifted people from books,” said the DG.


----------



## Bilal9

*Delicious Decadence | Kavazo
Text by Sophy Ayman*




SHOWCASE April, 2022

Kavazo, located in Banani Road 11, owned by business partners Zareen Tasnim Omar and Nur Elahi Razin, is quickly becoming synonymous with artisanal desserts among the Dhaka crowd, leaning towards the French-inspired style of premium pastries.The shop boasts delicious treats that are carefully curated and created to appeal to a more rarified palate, or if you are just someone who enjoys a sweet tooth. The outlet is beautifully and tastefully designed by Sudeshna Shireen Chowdhury and Nazila Mehnaz of Studi.


















Zareen Tasnim Omar has been baking since she was eight years old, had a passion for creating new desserts, trying out the new combination for flavours, and always dreamed of having her pastry shop. She and her business partner came up with the idea for a premium dessert café that also sells coffee. The research and development for the shop took time and it was just when the pandemic hit that the duo decided to launch the cloud kitchen for Kavazo. The response, even during pandemic times was overwhelmingly positive and it was only fair that Kavazo had its shop in the heart of Banani once the pandemic was dying down. Zareen contacted Studi to help her achieve her vision for her dessert shop.







Finding an appropriate location, especially in Banani Road 11 was a feat in itself. The spot opened up as the previous establishment closed down during the pandemic and Team Kavazo jumped on that opportunity. The location is ideal as one can drive by it when using the Banani Bridge to enter. The elevated location ensures that it is viewable from the road, from inside the car. Therefore, the lighting of the store played a huge part in this as being a well-lit store with tall glass windows on all sides ensures that people driving by can look inside and be intrigued to come in.







Whilst deciding on the menu for Kavazo, Zareen wanted to incorporate flavour combinations she liked and thought that they worked well together. For example, the choux pastry took almost a year to perfect and 6 more months to teach to her staff. She even took customer feedback into account and introduced the Black forest Mousse, which is the typical black forest flavours reimagined.

All the desserts at Kavazo are individual pieces rather than in the traditional style. Even the flavours are fancier, such as their Hazelnut Mousse, the Pinacolada Mousse, the Peanut Praline Tart and many more. Sudeshna Shireen Chowdhury, principal architect at Studi clarifies that the Kavazo design was a team effort with her partner and in-charge of construction management Nazila Mehnaz. Zareen had a clear vision of what she wanted the shop to look like, and Studi did their very best to fulfil that requirement. The client had a very clear concept ‘Simple er moddhey gorgeous’ and Studi did a beautiful job of fulfilling that.

The colour theme for the shop is done in black and white with gold accents, a timeless and sophisticated look that never fails to mesmerize. The shop covers about 350 sq ft; therefore, space management was of the utmost importance. The shop is covered in glass windows that allow maximum natural light to illuminate the store. There are three framed backlit mirrors to one side to make the shop look bigger than it is. There is a small black marble table with stools that act as the only seating options, as the shop is too small to have a proper seating arrangement. But the pièce de résistance is the island display case that sits in the middle of the store.


----------



## Bilal9

When someone says “let’s get some tacos”, they usually mean “let’s hang out”. A friendship is implied, a connection is established and cravings are satisfied. At Taqueria Lola, you get your fill of comforting, hearty food, as well as a fittingly jovial atmosphere to complement the comfort.








An authentic Mexican taqueria located on Gulshan Avenue and tucked inside Bay’s Galleria, Taqueria Lola bursts with a sure vibe of festivity. Go in, order a platter. Chances are, you wouldn’t be able to stop!

Tacos are perhaps the most emblematic dish of Mexico, an uniter of cultures and people. Imagine a fresh, warm tortilla with the perfect softness, embracing hours of slow-cooked meat, bathed in a zesty salsa. It’s simple, genuine, delicious, and filling all at the same time.

















“No one does tacos better than Mexico City, especially the ones found on Lorenzo Boturini Street. We wanted to bring a piece of that mouth-watering experience to Dhaka through Taqueria Lola,” explains Nadia Khan, Managing Director of Dhaka Restaurant Concepts.



> Its bright, vibrant colours, captivating feature wallpaper, and funky neon signs transport you to a whole new world.







The entire restaurant is a unique vibe and is undoubtedly an Instagrammer’s dream spot for nighttime selfies.

With a little over 400 square feet, Lola stays true to its taqueria aesthetic with stunning interior design by the U.S.-based Coeval Studio and construction by Bay Developments Ltd, taking guests on a distinctive cultural and culinary journey.

“We use fresh, quality produce, meat and dairy sourced locally. Our tortillas are made by hand from scratch every day. Our flavorful barbacoa is slow-cooked overnight, while our chicken tinga simmers for hours in a saucy, smoky, spicy tomato chipotle sauce before it’s served,” Nadia says.

“Last but not least is our fiery salsas for which we use a variety of Mexican chilis- Guajillo Chili, Pasilla, Chile De Arbol, Habanero, Chipotle and Ancho,” she added, listing all the reasons a taco-lover would be tempted to frequent Taqueria Lola.



> Taqueria Lola brings a piece of Mexico City to Dhaka and does it wholeheartedly.


The cheerful atmosphere promises the best taco in the city and does not disappoint one bit. Go check out Taqueria Lola, where every day is literally a fiesta!


----------



## Bilal9

*Dhaka airport third terminal construction outpaces target
TBS Report*
11 April, 2022, 09:45 pm
Last modified: 12 April, 2022, 11:01 am

Officials say the soft launch of the much-awaited terminal is expected within September-October next year






Photo: TBS
*Construction of the third terminal of Hazrat Shahjalal International Airport (HSIA) is progressing in full swing with completion reaching 2% more than the April target.*

Officials say the soft launch of the much-awaited terminal is expected within September-October next year.

After visiting the project site at Kurmitola of the capital on Monday, State Minister for Civil Aviation and Tourism Mahbub Ali told journalists, "The construction of this world-class airport is 1.9% ahead of the expected target.

"By April 8, the construction of the third terminal was supposed to be 32.7% complete. However, in reality it is at 34.6%. The construction will be completed within the stipulated time."

Expressing hope that the terminal can be inaugurated within the scheduled December 2023 timeline, he said, "Passengers at the third terminal will enjoy the same quality of services they get at London's Heathrow Airport or Thailand's airports.

"There will be no compromise with quality," he said of the project being implemented by Mitsubishi and Fujita of Japan, and Samsung of South Korea.

"Even if there is some work left, the soft launch can be done earlier. During the Covid-19 outbreak, construction work of the third terminal did not stop for a single day," he added.

Around 4,000 national and international workers are working on the project, according to the Civil Aviation Authority of Bangladesh (CAAB).

Once completed, the terminal can serve twice the number of passengers than the Dhaka Airport is handling currently, officials said.
On the elevated expressway, the state minister said, "These works need to be coordinated. Work on the elevated expressway will begin in a few days, when the terminal will be connected to the expressway.

"The prime minister has instructed us to extend the tunnel to Ashkona Hajj Camp. We will work accordingly," he said

After completion of the project, HSIA will be able to provide service to over two crore passengers every year, according to the CAAB.
Asked if the cost of the project could increase, Mahbub Ali said, "We will see. There is no guarantee."

CAAB Chairman Air Vice-Marshal Mafidur Rahman said, "The construction of the third terminal is going on as per schedule. There was a small delay because work on the Dhaka Elevated Expressway is starting a little late."

When the third terminal is completed, it will double the airport's annual passenger and cargo handling capacities, according to AKM Maksudul Islam, the project director of the third terminal.

Recently, he told a visiting Bangladesh Garment Manufacturers and Exporters Association delegation that after completion of the terminal, the airport will be able to handle five lakh tonnes of cargo from the current two lakh tonnes.

According to project sources, the terminal is being constructed on 542,000 square metres of land and will have a floor space of 230,000 square metres, 115 check-in counters, 64 departure and 64 arrival immigration desks.

Meanwhile, construction of a high speed taxiway at the airport is also being done quickly.

The CAAB chairman on Monday said, "The plan was to complete the work by June. However, it will be completed within the first week of May."

The chairman also said that the work of installing a new radar at the airport has started.

On December 28, 2019, Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina inaugurated the construction work of the Tk21,300 crore "Third Terminal of HSIA" in Dhaka aimed at increasing the airport's passenger and cargo capacity.

The project received the green signal from the Executive Committee of the National Economic Council on October 24, 2017. It involved an estimated cost of Tk13,610crore.

However, in 2019, the cost was later revised. Of the total cost, the government will provide Tk5,000 crore and the rest will be funded by the Japan International Cooperation Agency.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Despite being situated right on the bustling Road 11 of Banani, Ibiza Bistro is a restaurant with a mood of its own. Amply lit with natural lighting, the restaurant has a combination of warm and cool hues that complement each other. The goal was to make the place remind the founder and director of Ibiza, Sabbir Zoha Khan, of his favourite restaurant in Scotland’s Glasgow right from the hub of the concrete jungle we know Dhaka to be.





Modern yet minimal – is how he aspired the space to be. And, Imthiaz Mahmud Rakin, founder and architect of Pen & Spaces and co-founder of Archevo Exterior Consultancy, helped the founder of Ibiza create his dream space.





Set on a space of roughly 2875 square feet with a fully equipped kitchen of 630 square feet, Ibiza is adequately spacious with a fairly informal sitting arrangement and just walking into the place is bound to have a relaxing effect on any visitor. The place also looks profoundly bright.













> Thanks to the walls painted in creamy white and wide windows inspired by modern French architecture, the entire restaurant beams with daylight as soon as the sun goes up.


The minimum indoor lighting creates a cosy ambience perfect for people to unwind from their crazy cosmopolitan lives.












The interior colour palette of Ibiza is remarkably soothing to look at. A touch of oceanic blue, teal, and kale against the creamy white backdrops is slightly contrasting for sure but they have gently calming effects on one’s nerves. The half-heightened walls serve their purpose perfectly by connecting two worlds and also by complementing the artworks hanging on the walls.

Every piece of furniture used in Ibiza was carefully designed so that it would go hand in hand with Ibiza’s signature vibe of a modern European bistro. From tables, the counter, juice bar, tufted sofas, decorative accent walls, to the wall string – everything was made from scratch. However, one exception was the chairs which were sourced from a local furniture brand Isho.







> The entire construction of Ibiza happened in between Covid-19 waves which is why the architectural team heavily depended on locally sourced materials.


Architect Imthiaz said without the support from his team at Pen & Space and the encouragement and assistance from Ibiza’s owner Sabbir, Ibiza perhaps would not have looked like it does today.

Even without the pandemic, IBIZA came into being after a lot of toing and froing. Sabbir Zoha Khan had to choose between a comfortable life in the UK with a stable job and a braver choice of being an entrepreneur. After quite a quandary, he decided to make a move on his dreams and Ibiza started its journey in mid-April this year.


Every major and minor decision of Ibiza has the owner’s input as he closely monitors the purchase, inventory management, and marketing side of the restaurant. Being busy as a beaver with Ibiza on his plate, he might not have much time of a day to spare but he does not let that dim the flame of his passion.












Speaking about the food offered by Ibiza, Sabbir said, the initial plan was to go entirely with the Pan European cuisine. But owing to the different taste buds of the mass in Bangladesh who prefer Pan Asian cuisines, the restaurant swiftly modified its menu. Now, the restaurant offers a blend of Pan-European and Pan-Asian cuisine, leaning heavily on the Pan-European side.

The menu of Ibiza also took inspiration from Sabbir’s favourite Glaswegian restaurant. The restaurant prides itself on sourcing only the best quality ingredients to prepare dishes. Even though the menu is a bit on the pricey side, the owner argues that the restaurant tries to maintain a competitive price suitable for the mass. Sabbir says Ibiza has succeeded in achieving certain cost-effectiveness that helps the restaurant to be affordable without having to compromise on quality.


----------



## bluesky

Bilal9 said:


> Eid break means half the floating population has left Dhaka city, This essentially means there is no alternative to reducing Dhaka's population by moving industrial and commercial activity out of the city.


I would like you to note that when 1000 people gather at the same place without moving, you will feel the area/ road is crowded. Now, they take 500 rickshaws, you will see the crowd is dissipating but is taking quite a long time, say 60 minute.

Now, if 10 buses arrive at the spot one by one, it takes about 30 minutes to dissipate. Why not immediately? Because, the buses will arrive and take the passengers one after another each taking 100 passengers. So, it takes time.

Now, in another scenario, if these 1,000 people are crowded on a MetroRail platform, the crowd will dissipate within 5 minutes. One single train can accommodate all of them at the same time.

So, too many people itself is not the problem. The point is to build a transport system that is efficient. Dhaka traffic system is now very inefficient. 

It will improve by about 50% once metrorail is built and another 50% improvement when a correct bus transit system is built centering the metro stations. 

In my personal opinion, BD people have very poor imagination capacity and wrong people have been employed in the wrong places. So, they may not be able to build an efficient bus transit system. 

However, I have seen Mayor Atiqur Rahman to be a very intelligent person. I hope, he will come out with solutions. 

But, he should get training under JICA in Japan. He has keen eyes to see things in their proper perspectives. There is no exclusive lane for buses in Japan. In most cases, they provide a wider space at the city bus STOPS whenever possible.

BD roads are similarly narrow as Japan. So, instead of following the US examples, BD should follow the Japanese system.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Bengal71

Bilal9 said:


> *PM opens Bangabandhu Military Museum
> The museum has six separate parts including designated galleries for Bangladesh Army, Bangladesh Navy and Bangladesh Air Force*
> 
> Bangabandhu Military Museum. Photo: Collected
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bangabandhu Military Museum. Photo: Collected
> *Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina today inaugurated an international standard architectural feat Bangabandhu Military Museum to collect, preserve and exhibit the real history of the Liberation War.*
> 
> The premier virtually opened the museum from her official Ganabhaban residence here through a programme.
> 
> Chief of Army Staff General S M Shafiuddin Ahmed, Chief of Naval Staff Admiral M Shaheen Iqbal, Chief of Air Staff Air Chief Marshal Shaikh Abdul Hannan, and Senior Secretary of the Ministry of Defence Abu Hena Mostafa Kamal spoke on the occasion from the museum site at Bijoy Sarani Road here.
> 
> Cabinet members, lawmakers, high civil and military officials were present at the museum end.
> 
> The Bangabandhu Military Museum was built on 10 acres of land on the west side of the Bangabandhu Novo Theater where equipment of the military, before and after the independence, would be presented.
> 
> The museum has six separate parts including designated galleries for Bangladesh Army, Bangladesh Navy and Bangladesh Air Force.
> 
> To educate people about the glorious history of the Bangladesh military forces, Bangladesh Military Museum was established in 1987 in Mirpur Cantonment which was later shifted in 1992 to the present location on the west side of Bangabandhu Planetarium along Bijoy Sarani Road in Dhaka.
> 
> The military museum was upgraded under a grand initiative to modernize it which has led to the development of a state of the art establishment that will be known as "Bangabandhu Military Museum".
> 
> The museum promises to provide authentic information to the country's people, specifically the new generation, about the glorious past, challenges, achievements, and key developments of the Bangladesh Army, Navy and Air Force. The information displayed can also be used for research purposes.
> 
> Here's a VLOG recorded by a Dhaka VLOGGER...



How time changes. This place was an empty block of land, I remember a Dhaka Biomela (not ekushey boimela) was organized in 1995 at this location. I as a 10th grader, went with my friends, Khaleda Zia arrived to inaugurate the boimela. There were 6 storey residential buildings behind it and some guys started peeing in the open field next to the boundary walls of those buildings. Girls were in the roofs and they looked down and the guys started shouting and waving hands at them to move away....  . Girls moved away laughing. Time flies.

The spot was later converted to an open air military museum with some tanks and artillery pieces on display.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Homo Sapiens

Bilal9 said:


> However I don't understand how Vietnam's is so much higher than ours (especially in terms of their apparel industry - for example, having a lot less backward integration than we do). Plus their natural resource situation is kind of at par with ours.
> 
> In defense of Vietnam it is true that,
> 
> Their electronics assembly sector is a lot larger than ours, much more developed (see point three below).
> They are helped by bordering China, which can supply a huge part of their raw material needs,
> They are also helped by geography - in that they are very close to Taiwan, Korea and even Japan, so that they get copious FDI from these countries to do subcontracts,


Vietnam's total trade is 600 billion Dollars compared to our 130 billion. Vietnam's annual FDI is more than 20 billion Dollars vs Bangladesh's 2 billion. These two indicators demonstrate that Vietnam's scale of economic activities is much higher than Bangladesh. Vietnam's infrastructure spending as GDP% is also three times higher than Bangladesh. And these things did not happen overnight, rather for at least 30 years, Vietnam consistently invested more in human and physical capital than Bangladesh. As a market economy with strong Communist leadership focused on economic development, Vietnam mobilized resources much more efficiently than Bangladesh which until a few years ago was synonymous with political chaos and natural disaster. During the 1990s and 2000s, our GDP growth was 5-6% while Vietnam grew consistently at 8-9%. This pulled ahead of Vietnam over Bangladesh overtimes. It is only in the last decade, that two countries' GDP growth rate became comparable.

Vietnam actually a resource-rich country. They produce oil half a million barrels per day, means they don't need to import oil. They also produce natural gas, They are a big rice and other agri product exporter unlike Bangladesh. And you are right about Vietnam's geographic advantage due to it's proximity with Asian tiger economies and China. Their geographic advantage does not end there, They have a 3200 km coastline suitable for many deep sea ports which facilitated extensive trade with the East and West. Another factor for Vietnam's success is cultural and ethnic similarity with other east Asian developed economies. Japanese, Korean, Singaporean investors will always feel at home investing and doing business with people who looks like them, have similar cultural traits. In this regard, Bangladesh has got no advantage.

These are the factor that despite starting at a similar level of GDP per capita in 1990, Vietnam pulled ahead of Bangladesh and now their GDP PPP per capita is twice of Bangladesh. In this regard, China is even more succeessful, China had a similar GDP PPP per capita as Bangladesh in 1990, it is now 3 times higher.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Bilal9

Homo Sapiens said:


> Vietnam's total trade is 600 billion Dollars compared to our 130 billion. Vietnam's annual FDI is more than 20 billion Dollars vs Bangladesh's 2 billion. These two indicators demonstrate that Vietnam's scale of economic activities is much higher than Bangladesh. Vietnam's infrastructure spending as GDP% is also three times higher than Bangladesh. And these things did not happen overnight, rather for at least 30 years, Vietnam consistently invested more in human and physical capital than Bangladesh. As a market economy with strong Communist leadership focused on economic development, Vietnam mobilized resources much more efficiently than Bangladesh which until a few years ago was synonymous with political chaos and natural disaster. During the 1990s and 2000s, our GDP growth was 5-6% while Vietnam grew consistently at 8-9%. This pulled ahead of Vietnam over Bangladesh overtimes. It is only in the last decade, that two countries' GDP growth rate became comparable.
> 
> Vietnam actually a resource-rich country. They produce oil half a million barrels per day, means they don't need to import oil. They also produce natural gas, They are a big rice and other agri product exporter unlike Bangladesh. And you are right about Vietnam's geographic advantage due to it's proximity with Asian tiger economies and China. Their geographic advantage does not end there, They have a 3200 km coastline suitable for many deep sea ports which facilitated extensive trade with the East and West. Another factor for Vietnam's success is cultural and ethnic similarity with other east Asian developed economies. Japanese, Korean, Singaporean investors will always feel at home investing and doing business with people who looks like them, have similar cultural traits. In this regard, Bangladesh has got no advantage.
> 
> These are the factor that despite starting at a similar level of GDP per capita in 1990, Vietnam pulled ahead of Bangladesh and now their GDP PPP per capita is twice of Bangladesh. In this regard, China is even more succeessful, China had a similar GDP PPP per capita as Bangladesh in 1990, it is now 3 times higher.



Thanks @Homo Sapiens bhai - very lucid explanation.  

I am sure this helped others' understanding here as it did for me.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## F-6 enthusiast

Bilal9 said:


> *PM opens Bangabandhu Military Museum
> The museum has six separate parts including designated galleries for Bangladesh Army, Bangladesh Navy and Bangladesh Air Force*
> 
> Bangabandhu Military Museum. Photo: Collected
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bangabandhu Military Museum. Photo: Collected
> *Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina today inaugurated an international standard architectural feat Bangabandhu Military Museum to collect, preserve and exhibit the real history of the Liberation War.*
> 
> The premier virtually opened the museum from her official Ganabhaban residence here through a programme.
> 
> Chief of Army Staff General S M Shafiuddin Ahmed, Chief of Naval Staff Admiral M Shaheen Iqbal, Chief of Air Staff Air Chief Marshal Shaikh Abdul Hannan, and Senior Secretary of the Ministry of Defence Abu Hena Mostafa Kamal spoke on the occasion from the museum site at Bijoy Sarani Road here.
> 
> Cabinet members, lawmakers, high civil and military officials were present at the museum end.
> 
> The Bangabandhu Military Museum was built on 10 acres of land on the west side of the Bangabandhu Novo Theater where equipment of the military, before and after the independence, would be presented.
> 
> The museum has six separate parts including designated galleries for Bangladesh Army, Bangladesh Navy and Bangladesh Air Force.
> 
> To educate people about the glorious history of the Bangladesh military forces, Bangladesh Military Museum was established in 1987 in Mirpur Cantonment which was later shifted in 1992 to the present location on the west side of Bangabandhu Planetarium along Bijoy Sarani Road in Dhaka.
> 
> The military museum was upgraded under a grand initiative to modernize it which has led to the development of a state of the art establishment that will be known as "Bangabandhu Military Museum".
> 
> The museum promises to provide authentic information to the country's people, specifically the new generation, about the glorious past, challenges, achievements, and key developments of the Bangladesh Army, Navy and Air Force. The information displayed can also be used for research purposes.
> 
> Here's a VLOG recorded by a Dhaka VLOGGER...


i am glad they moved the BAF HQ there

Reactions: Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Bilal9

Dhaka Metrorail Line 6 update





Agargaon New Administrative Area

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

Bypass Freeway around Dhaka for Dhaka-Sylhet Link Freeway

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

New luxury condo development in Bangladesh - I must say, I'm getting a "Jetsons" vibe with this new design. Our local architects take a back seat to no one !
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Paragon By Rancon Developments*

Welcome home to Paragon apartments, Dhaka. Our prime location near Gulshan Lake park, enshrouded by luscious flora makes it one of the most exquisite and exciting areas to live in.

Great apartment home living extends beyond your front door. That’s why we’ve crafted our charming community for all lifestyles and include such great features as 24-hour courtesy patrol, opulent lounges, covered parking, gated access, and two high speed elevators for your convenience. We are also proud to offer a generously spacious picnic area with barbecue, state-of-the-art fitness center, concierge and laundry facilities.

*Project:* Residential
*Number of apartments :* 10 nos.
*Size of apartments:* 5000 sft (approximately)
*Number of basements :* 2 nos.
*Number of car parking spaces:* 30 nos.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Clean and Classy- Icon Tower – My Interior Life​




Located in the epicenter of the Capital’s near Gulshan Lake, the residential complex Icon Tower merges the harmony of luxury and affordability; while promising an iconic lifestyle with the sumptuous interiors which have been meticulously planned with versatile layouts, wide dimensions and finest materials.


----------



## Bilal9

More from Concord's interior design work portfolio from their recent project "Kabir Tower".

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Bilal9

*Incorporating a Lightweight Structure – Beximco Learning and Development Center*
Abesh Mehjabeen 

The Beximco Learning and Development Center, as an extension speaks volumes through its structure and design. The learning and development center is a core part of the Beximco as a company. Hence, for a coherent and organic learning process, the structure has been designed to stimulate higher efficiency, contributing positively to mental and physical well-being; while being aesthetically pleasing to the eyes.






Beximco Pharmaceuticals Limited is one of the most eminent pharmaceutical companies in Bangladesh. Their contribution to the pharmacy sector is immense. Being a thriving company, they have extended their expertise to build a learning and development center. The Beximco Learning and Development Center is an extension project to the existing Beximco Pharmaceuticals Limited Production building. The robust yet light structured establishment was designed by Dehsar Works, by the lead architect, Rashed H. Chowdhury, and his team.

While extending the learning and development center, the design team could not obtain some information on the Beximco Pharmaceuticals Limited production building. As the existing building was an old building, it was difficult to trace the structural members out and after quite a lot of studies, the design team decided to come up with a lightweight structural solution which will rest on the peripheral end of the existing building.














*Keeping the structure ultra light, as it appears after the completion of the project, has been a driving factor since the inception of the concept.*

It gives off an airy feel from the very look of it.
















The concept of the building has been very strategically executed, keeping several factors in mind. One of the primary concerns of the design team was to incorporate the idea of IEQ, as in, “Indoor Environment Quality”. It deals with the factors of air quality, but also access to daylight and views, pleasant acoustic conditions and occupant control along with lighting and thermal comfort. Just like keeping it light in structure was crucial, so was maintaining these aspects. A competent architectural establishment takes into account more than just the beautified outlook. How a design might affect the mind and body plays a vital role as well. As the site is east-west facing, the amount of heat gain after building the extension may affect the environment of the building. Therefore, in terms of Beximco Learning and Development Center, the team had put an effort to use the daylight in the most benefitting way. To ensure an ambient lighting condition, a light aperture has been incorporated in the roof structure.
The basic function of the project was accommodating the training office, lecture theater, library and archive. The interior is kept minimal to complement the airy architecture. The colour palette is kept neutral, leaning towards white, off-white, black and grey, with pop of reds here and there. The long meeting and office desks, office chairs are off-whites paired with white pendant lights. The lounge area has a combination of white sofas, and mid-century modern lounge chairs, all arranged in sections. Furthermore, the lecture theater consists of rows of desks and chairs, where each desk is set with two chairs.















Since we tend to spend most part of our day at our workplaces, it is very important to ensure a healthy environment.

*Ample natural lighting provision has been created to keep our body clock aligned with the environment.*

The diurnal light color temperature also helps to improve the health condition of the occupant. Keeping all these factors in mind, the space came into being. The design elements itself helped form the visual language of the project. The structural solution is truly a part of the design expression.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

*Navana Reflection, Gulshan-1




*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

Sanmar Properties in Chittagong is a major RE developer and their newest twin tower condo project is called "Orchard Garden".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bengal71

Bilal9 said:


> Clean and Classy- Icon Tower – My Interior Life​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Located in the epicenter of the Capital’s near Gulshan Lake, the residential complex Icon Tower merges the harmony of luxury and affordability; while promising an iconic lifestyle with the sumptuous interiors which have been meticulously planned with versatile layouts, wide dimensions and finest materials.
> 
> View attachment 843745
> 
> 
> View attachment 843746
> 
> 
> View attachment 843747
> 
> 
> View attachment 843750



Nice interior design. Love the wainscoting panels.


----------



## Bilal9

Bengal71 said:


> Nice interior design. Love the wainscoting panels.



At 12 crores per condo, those wainscoting features should be gold-plated. Some of my friends are buying these.


----------



## Bilal9

Ramna Park (Dhaka's Central Park equivalent) has seen some renovations. Sorry Bengali only.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

*নতুন সাজে রাজধানীর ‘ফুসফুস’ রমনা পার্ক*
দেলোয়ার হোসেন বাদল, সিনিয়র ফটো করেসপন্ডেন্ট | বাংলানিউজটোয়েন্টিফোর.কম
আপডেট: ১০৫২ ঘণ্টা, এপ্রিল ১০, ২০২২






ছবি: দেলোয়ার হোসেন বাদল
রাজধানীর ঢাকার ফুসফুস হিসেবে পরিচিত রমনা পার্ক। সতেজ বাতাস ও মনোরম পরিবেশের স্বাদ নিতে সকাল থেকে সন্ধ্যা পর্যন্ত বিশ্রাম নিতে ও ঘুরাঘুরি করতে আসেন দর্শনার্থীরা।

এই রমনা পার্ককে সৌন্দর্যবর্ধনের অংশ হিসেবে নতুন রূপে সাজানো হচ্ছে বিভিন্ন আঙ্গিকে।

রমনা পার্কের মৎস্য ভবনের সামনে ৪ নম্বর গেইট দিয়ে ভেতরে ঢুকতেই চোখে নজর কাড়বে সিরামিক ইটে তৈরি ওয়াকওয়ে। আর বিভিন্ন স্থানে লাগানো হয়েছে বাহারি রঙের ফুলগাছ।





আরেকটু ভেতরে গেলেই সুবিস্তীর্ণ লেক। লেকের দুই পাশে হাঁটার জন্য তৈরি করা হয়েছে নতুন রাস্তা। যা রমনাতে এই প্রথম নতুনভাবে সংস্কার করা হলো।







লেক খনন করায় পানিতেও ফিরেছে স্বচ্ছতা। বেশি নজর কাড়ে লেকের দুই পারে তৈরি ডেক, যেখানে কাঠের পাটাতনে করা হয়েছে হাঁটার ব্যবস্থা।





সিরামিক ইট দিয়ে পার্কের সব ওয়াকওয়ে নির্মাণ ও সংস্কার করা হয়েছে। ময়লা-আবর্জনা ফেলার জন্য পার্কজুড়ে ২২০টি ডাস্টবিন বসানো হয়েছে।





এছাড়া বসানো হয়েছে আধুনিক ৯০০টি ল্যাম্পপোস্ট, রমনা পার্কের আধুনিকায়ন কাজে সিমেন্টের বেঞ্চ, চারটি আধুনিক শৌচাগার নির্মাণ ও সংস্কার করা হয়েছে।






এছাড়া নানা ধরনের আলোকসজ্জা করা হচ্ছে। লেকের পানিতে পর্যাপ্ত অক্সিজেনের মাত্রা ঠিক রাখতে বসানো হচ্ছে মেশিন। লেকের ময়লা পরিষ্কারের জন্যও বিশেষ ব্যবস্থা রয়েছে।
জানা যায় পার্কের উন্নয়নকাজ প্রায় শেষের দিকে। মে মাসের মধ্যেই পুরো কাজ শেষ হবে। আগামী জুনে প্রকল্পের মেয়াদ শেষে ওয়াকওয়ে উদ্বোধন করা হবে।






সরেজমিন দেখা যায়, স্বাস্থ্য সচেতন অনেকে সকাল থেকেই রমনা পার্কে চলে এসেছেন। নির্মল হাওয়ায় ব্যায়াম করছেন, কেউ হাঁটছেন, কেউ দৌড়াচ্ছেন। কেউ একা, কেউ স্বজনদের নিয়ে, কেউ আবার বিভিন্ন সংঘের হয়ে দলবদ্ধভাবে ব্যায়ামে ব্যস্ত।






কাজের মধ্যে শিশু কর্নার সংস্কারের কাজটি শুধু বাকি রয়েছ। কিছুদিনের মধ্যেই চীন থেকে শিশু কর্নারে খেলাধুলা ও বিনোদনের নানা সামগ্রী আনা হবে। পার্কের ভেতরে নার্সারিগুলোকেও সংস্কার করা হয়েছে।





পার্কে আসা লোকজনের সঙ্গে কথা বলে জানা যায়, আগের মতো পার্কের ভেতর বখাটেদের উৎপাত নেই, ভিক্ষুকদেরও প্রবেশ করতে দেওয়া হয় না। তবে ফাঁকি দিয়ে দেয়াল টপকে কিছু কিছু ভবঘুরে ভেতরে চলে আসে। যা দর্শনার্থীদের ভয়ের কারণ হয়ে দাঁড়ায়।





এ বিষয়ে দায়িত্বরত আনসার সদস্যরা বলেন, আমরা সবসময় নিরাপত্তার জন্য সজাগ আছি। কোনো রকম অনাকাঙ্ক্ষিত ঘটনা যাতে না ঘটে সেজন্য সচেষ্ট থাকবো।

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bengal71

Bilal9 said:


> At 12 crores per condo, those wainscoting features should be gold-plated. Some of my friends are buying these.



12 Koti? They have gone nuts 

I wonder if the walls are concrete as it's normal in BD or Gyprock type plaster walls as it's common in US and Aus; I have got it done in my house here in Aus. If it's concrete then I wonder how they fixed those wainscoting panels and the skirting boards.


----------



## Bilal9

Bengal71 said:


> 12 Koti? They have gone nuts
> 
> I wonder if the walls are concrete as it's normal in BD or Gyprock type plaster walls as it's common in US and Aus; I have got it done in my house here in Aus. If it's concrete then I wonder how they fixed those wainscoting panels and the skirting boards.



GypRock (called Drywall in the US) is now used in internal walls in Bangladesh. The interior designer companies use it all the time.

You can use construction adhesive to fix things to concrete walls. They come in tubes, which is available in Bangladesh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Homo Sapiens



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

Some ceramic/porcelainware outlets in Dhaka. Always a good bet to get when overseas people visit Dhaka a the price/quality ratio is hard to beat.


----------



## Bilal9

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=942562059973744









__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=843004869945295









__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=836546073928959









__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=301956398096123









__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1596634963864806


----------



## Bilal9

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1145224619197178


----------



## Bilal9

The grand launching event of Akij Tableware took place on December 27, 2021, in the Grand Ballroom of the Intercontinental Hotel in Dhaka, with the expectation of world-class tableware. Following the success of the ceramics industry in tiles and sanitary ware, Akij Group introduced global standard Akij Tableware to the market.






































The event was concluded with the unveiling of the logo, speeches from the guests and the songs of Kumar Biswajit.

Sheikh Bashir Uddin, Managing Director of Akij Group, and other top officials, including Mohammad Khorshed Alam, Director, Sales and Marketing of Akij Tableware, as well as the business associates, corporate clients, and foreign buyers, attended the event. All the guests shared their respective views on the commercial aspects of Akij Tableware and wished it well on its new journey. Embracing the motto of the Akij Group, “Quality First,” the launch event of Akij Tableware ended with a call to work with collaboration.


----------



## Bilal9

*The Flavors of Italy | C House Milano
Text by Yeana Anmol*
SHOWCASE February, 2022

Have you ever wanted the taste of authentic Italian cuisine? That only the flavours alone could make you feel like you are on a vacation in Rome? Then C House Milano is a spot you cannot miss to visit! It offers a wide array of items centering on authentic Italian delicacies that will most definitely make your mouth water. Once you get a taste of C House Milano’s scrumptious dishes, you will not be looking anywhere else for the flavours of Italy.






Being a chain restaurant, it has locations worldwide in places such as Dubai, Pakistan, Dominican Republic and even Palestine. It was first introduced to the Dhaka scene in 2020, catching the attention of many for its beautiful decor. It is located in Gulshan 2, just above Unimart.

As it is located in a place that is surrounded by many offices and individuals who come in to do their daily groceries, everyone steps into C House Milano not only for dinner but also for breakfast and lunch. 

According to the director of the franchise, Mrs Mahreen Nasir, her favourite sections on the menu are the desserts and the breakfast selections. Their breakfast menu is like no other, having items such as eggs benedict to even tiramisu crepes! The desserts displayed at the store and on the menu, really look like precious works of art. One would even feel hesitant cutting into those beautiful sweet treats!














> The carnival of colours and the ranges of flavours it offers make people come back craving for more every time.



“We wanted to bring a proper Italian chain to Bangladesh. C House Milano has its very own masonry oven (brick/stone oven) to heighten the Italian experience of its pizzas. We plan on changing the menus to offer what that specific season has to offer and make it the star of the show. During summer, the bestselling dessert was the Mango Cheesecake and Mango-cottas, as mangoes are abundant during summer. The main focus when making this franchise was the emphasis on authentic Italian taste and we have excelled at achieving this benchmark in the hearts of many,” says Mahreen Nasir.




































Mahreen Nasir
The restaurant speaks true luxury and provides an intricate dining experience for all. As you walk in, the first thing that catches your eye is marvellous decor. As stunning as the ambience is, it feels as if you’re walking into a restaurant abroad.


> The interior consists of gorgeous bejewelled chandeliers all around, suspended from the ceilings, illuminating the space.


Tones of beige, brown, sage green and grey are the central colour scheme for the restaurant itself. These earthy tones are soothing to the eyes and they compliment each other beautifully. The white marble tabletops add the essence of richness which is what Italy is about. Black marble floors add elegance to the interior, as one could never go wrong with black. They kept true to the decor that is followed for all the locations of C House Milano around the world. All the materials and decorative accents have been sourced from Italy to maintain quality and authenticity.

So, if there’s one place you want to visit for your next date night or family outing, then you should not sleep on C House Milano. The welcoming and helpful staff will always greet you with a smile, recommend what’s best for you and make sure you have a pleasant experience.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

*Japanese Mochi ice cream now available in Dhaka*







*Authentic Japanese "Mochi ice cream" is now available in Dhaka.*

Bosphorus, a restaurant in Gulshan 1, has brought this Japanese premium ice cream, exclusively, for the first time to Bangladesh. We recently visited Bosphorus and tasted the newly added Japanese Mochi, a delight for the ice cream lovers for our readers.

*The origins of Mochi ice cream*

Mochi ice cream is a popular Japanese dessert, made from a sweet pounded rice dough wrapped around marvelously mouthwatering ice cream filling inside. It was invented by Japanese-American businesswoman and community activist Frances Hashimoto.

With its sticky, soft, and chewy texture, this ice cream comes in a variety of flavors.

Mochi ice cream comes in a variety of flavours including Mango.







Mochi ice cream comes in a variety of flavors including Mango.

Mochi is made from all natural ingredients with no added color, preservatives or dairy which makes it almost one-fifth calorie intense compared to general ice cream.

It is also considered much healthier than other ice creams as it includes substantial nutrients like calcium, potassium, and vitamin B.
At Bosphorus, the most loved flavors are chocolate, vanilla and strawberry. Other flavors like salted caramel, mango and matcha-green tea are available at the Mochi counter as well.

Each of the flavors has a subtle, eye-soothing color which makes the ice cream look more appetizing.







Speaking of the taste, with no added sugar and just natural flavours of the ingredients used, it tastes moderately sweet. The rice dough on the outer part has a gummy-like taste followed by the actual ice cream inside.

One scoop of Mochi ice cream costs Tk325 and you can get an assorted box with all the flavours for Tk1,870.

*The Story of Bosphorus*

Bosphorus was launched in December last year and has not looked back since. They started with authentic imported Turkish Baklava, Kunafa, Lahmacun and Mediterranean delicacies. They import these from a hundred year old Turkish baklava making brand Güllüoğlu and ensure the exact taste and quality.

The owner of Bosphorus, Md Wahiduzaman Prodhan, is a food lover and enthusiast himself. He, along with his business partner and co-owner Maruf Khan, like to travel to different countries and taste varieties of food.







"Every time we go to Japan for business or any other purpose, we grab some Mochi ice cream on the go. So we thought why not bring it here in Bangladesh since we are already serving delicacies from other countries," said Prodhan.

They imported the ice creams from the famous Japanese confectionary brand, M'Oishi. "The response on the very first day was unbelievable. We did not expect such feedback from the customers" Prodhan further added, expressing his contentment.
In November this year, Bosphorus added Mochi ice cream to their menu.

*Menu and price*

The menu at Bosphorus offers exciting choices of sweet and savoury items. You can start off with appetisers like Buffalo Wings (Tk475), Chicken Cheesy Balls (Tk465) or Prawn Tempura (Tk625).

If you are up for a heavy meal, you can choose from the main dishes: Fettuccine White Sauce Pasta (Tk480), Spaghetti Bolognese (Tk590) in the pasta section. Another great choice can be the Beef Gourmet Burger (Tk695) or the Grill Chicken Burger (Tk595).







For special occasions you can try their premium cut steaks like T-bone Steak (Tk1490) or the patron favourite Rib-eye Steak (Tk1,550) and last but not the least, Tasmanian organic Salmon Steak (Tk1,650) all served fresh and succulent.

Located in bti Landmark, 16 Gulshan avenue, the interior is well-decorated and inspired from a Turkish restaurant situated in San Francisco. The base colours used in the flowers that cover the whole ceiling are white and pink with a hint of green, blue and yellow on it.

Bosphorus offers a wide range of exquisite dessert and savoury items and now also offers the Japanese Mochi ice cream on their menu. So if you are planning to have a delightful time with your family and friends, you can pay a visit and try something new for a change.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BananaRepublicUK

Homo Sapiens said:


>



Enunciate the English words properly!!

Bafeeee not boooofeeee


----------



## Bilal9

BananaRepublicUK said:


> Enunciate the English words properly!!
> 
> Bafeeee not boooofeeee



Common mispronunciation in Bangladesh.....


----------



## Bilal9

You have not had proper Thai food in Dhaka until you have been to the Laughing Buddha. More images to follow.

The decadent Coco Mango Entremet is a white chocolate mousse infused in coconut with a mango compote insert, served on a thin buttery cookie and topped with a beautiful mirror glaze that offers a sublime conclusion to your meal and leaves you feeling delightfully appeased.


----------



## BananaRepublicUK

Bilal9 said:


> You have not had proper Thai food in Dhaka until you have been to the Laughing Buddha. More images to follow.
> 
> The decadent Coco Mango Entremet is a white chocolate mousse infused in coconut with a mango compote insert, served on a thin buttery cookie and topped with a beautiful mirror glaze that offers a sublime conclusion to your meal and leaves you feeling delightfully appeased.



I don’t like Thai food.

Everything tastes like they are past the sell by date 🤣🤣🤣. It’s the bloody fish sauce they put in everything. It’s also far too greasy.

Much prefer French cuisine. Sophisticated elegant subtle flavours.

Salads and deserts are of course out of this world.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Bilal9

One of the remote satellite townships designed recently for middle class folks a few KM south of Downtown Dhaka (Motijheel).






-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

And now a new high value project for ultra high worth families....hard to believe this was floated by the Hero of Cheesy Bangla movies....I have new respect for his tastes now....money CAN buy taste (Pom Ghana). Vorsha-ke nia uni oikhaney thaikben....

*Ananta Terraces & Marriott Hotel (by Ananta Group), Madani Ave

A Never-Seen-Before, Green Oasis in the Center of Dhaka*

Imagine what it feels like to experience the unparalleled luxury of resort-inspired living, surrounded by naturally lush forest vegetation and refreshing water pools. This is Ananta Terraces.

Ananta Terraces is located on the prestigious Madani Avenue, approximately 8.1 km southeast of the Hazrat Shahjalal International Airport and approximately 2 km east of the intersection of the Pragati Sharani Avenue and US Embassy.

*













*

Apartment Sizes: 3BR I 3600sft, 4BR I 4500sft, 4BR I 5600sft, 5BR I 6000sft, Duplex I 6500sft, Duplex I 9800sft (with private pool and elevator).

*A Beautifully Luxurious Life of Unparalleled Wellbeing at Ananta*

Ananta Terraces is a stunning, secure gated community, promising superior levels of eco-luxury resort living for the next generation, never experienced before in Dhaka. With unprecedented services in high-tech security, this beautiful city forest community is located on the prestigious Madani Avenue and covers 15 acres of land.




















*City Life Immersed in Nature: The Green, Resort-style Luxury Living of Dreams*

Manicured landscaping, curated flora and fauna, movie theatres, fine dining, prayer halls, restrooms, function rooms, laundry, housekeeping, and peaceful bodies of water. These are just some of the stunning resort-style amenities and services that inspire residents to experience an unprecedented life of luxurious wellbeing at Ananta Terraces.















A Branded Retail Experience

Elegant boutiques, specialty restaurants, luxury brands, a stunning food court for the entire family, coffee shops, premium supermarkets, multiplex cinemas, and plenty of opportunities to relax and come together with friends and family.

The Mall at Ananta does more than inspire. It acts as a buffer between the outside frenzy of the prestigious Madani Avenue and the forward-thinking gated community of the residential sector within. Residents can also benefit from the Exclusive Ananta Mall Membership Discount Card to enjoy at their discretion all year round.






*Organic, Ecological, and Inspiringly Green*

Lush manicured landscapes filled with mature native trees. Unique residences made from gleaming white façade glass. Exteriors and interiors brimming with green life. A glass pavilion that offers respite during wet weather, encouraging nature, butterflies, and other creatures to gather and flourish. Ananta Terraces is more than a residential project. It’s a soothing environment that feels like a luxury resort; the promise of a beautiful life dipped in sustainable luxury.


December 2025: Tower 1, 2, Club House, & Retail
December 2026: Tower 3, 4, 5 & 6
December 2027: Tower 7, 8, & 9

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Indulge in the Finest – Laughing Buddha​
*The newly-set finest authentic Thai restaurant Laughing Buddha situated at Gulshan North Avenue invites eateries to enter an intimate yet eclectic hub. Its inclusive interior offers a culmination of grey rustic finishes and luxurious furnishings, as well as a touch of wood that adds warmth to the overall design.





*

























*The fine-dining eatery boasts authentic Thai cuisine experience in Dhaka made by their very own Thai chefs, making their way long from Changmai, Thailand.*





Farazi Ghani and Nayeemun Nabi Azad





The ambience and menu of the restaurant are right on, definite and original. Starting with the wholesome staple food of Thailand, Tom Yum Chicken Noodle soup or the Hot and Sour Beef soup, one can dip their taste buds to their addictive blend of fresh flavours. Offerings like the Stir-Fried Lobster or the mouthwatering clay pot dishes let food enthusiasts indulge in an unforgettable authentic Thai food experience. The high-end restaurant is founded by very young restaurateur partners, Farazi Ghani and Nayeemun Nabi Azad. For Farazi, doing a desk job is not his rapport. He looked into building something for himself. After failing a millionth time at some random ventures, Farazi and Nayeemun, best friends now cum business partners, initiated to try their luck on one thing they both love, food. “I love to eat, and Nayeem loves to cook, and our favourite cuisine is Thai. The thought of the restaurant really excited us, and then we worked on putting things to place. We have our roles divided into looking after different aspects of the restaurant,” says Farazi. “We never compromise on taste, hospitality, quality of food or in décor; we are largely involved in the whole process of our restaurant business”.

















The interior design is done by Ar. Sudeshna S Chowdhury, partner of DOT Architects and Ar. Nazila. They focused on presenting a complete visual experience through zoning and flow, where the clean and overall palette of the interior is dominated by dark and neutral colour which is complemented by pop of dark blue and deep green tone upholsters, in order to highlight the sense of space and zoning through the simple and warm tones. The interior brought edgy, streamlined furniture accent sofas and some more modest pieces of armchair and dinner tables, all that brings more sumptuous, luxurious and formal feel. The only metal chosen to enhance the decor is golden. Minute details of the furnishing are edged in gold-hued metal, creating something grandiose and illustrious. In addition, different lighting fixtures have been spruced up in different sections. The shimmering bling of the ornate light fixture adds an immediate drama and style to the place. Apart from this, the whole space uses a variety of arrangements and sitting scenarios where everyone can find a comfortable place to suit their taste. A u-shaped sofa-deck for a large company is placed at one corner of the hall, and along the walls, there are comfy and plush seaters for four and two. One of the interesting sections of the restaurant is the lotus wall with a boat placed centrally so that it becomes the focal point. With the starry ceiling and mirrors, it gives this section a cosy and dreamy ambience.




























The name of the restaurant is derived from the statue of ‘Laughing Buddha’, generally attributed to be of Chinese origin, based upon some Chinese folktales of the 10th century. The cult of the Laughing Buddha is not confined to China, but with different nomenclatures, it also extensively pervades in many other countries, including Thailand. Like many other, the owners Farazi and Nayeemun believe the idol will prove to be the harbinger of good fortune and prosperity. And, this belief has been worthwhile; the restaurant is getting an incredible response for its authentic flavors and supreme setting.


----------



## Bilal9

Dhaka Metrorail Line 6 testing will begin in earnest around August next.






*First underground metro rail work to begin in September*





*Physical work on Bangladesh's first underground metro rail, formerly known as Mass Rapid Transit Line-1, or MRT-1, will begin within September this year, said MAN Siddique, managing director at Dhaka Mass Transit Company Ltd, said on Wednesday.*

The 31.24km MRT Line-1 will start from Shahjalal International Airport and will end at Kamalapur via Natun Bazar, he said at a seminar at Bangabandhu International Convention Centre in Dhaka after receiving the MRT-1 licence from Road Transport and Highways Division Secretary Amin Ullah Nuri.







The MRT Line-1 will have two parts – around 19.87km from Hazrat Shahjalal International Airport to Kamalapur with 16.4km underground lines and around 11.37km elevated lines from Natun Bazar to Purbachal.

The line will have 21 stations – 12 underground and nine elevated. Besides, 25 trains will operate daily on the line. It will take only 24 minutes and 30 seconds to go from Dhaka airport to Kamalapur, 20 minutes and 35 seconds from Natun Bazar to Purbachal, and 40 minutes from Kamalapur to Purbachal.

A passenger will be able to catch a train every 2 and a half minutes on the Dhaka airport-Kamalapur route, while the wait time between trains on the Natun Bazar-Purbachal route will be 4 minutes and 35 seconds.

The project, which is expected to be completed in 2026, will cost around Tk 52,000 crore.

MAN Siddique said they have sought Jica's permission to start the main work on the underground metro rail depot. That can be in the first quarter (July-September) of the next fiscal year, subject to the approval. The prime minister will then inaugurate the construction.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Madani Avenue Update 2022 (Gulshan to CTG-Sylhet Highway connector)​





*Ferry owners modernizing their vessels to compete with Padma Bridge travel option to Barisal*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## leonblack08

Bilal9 said:


> Madani Avenue Update 2022 (Gulshan to CTG-Sylhet Highway connector)​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Ferry owners modernizing their vessels to compete with Padma Bridge travel option to Barisal*



I like the idea of a day trip to Barishal/Sothern districts in ship, while enjoying the scenic view. Certainly beats sitting in traffic for hours.

I wish they could set up another terminal in other part of Dhaka apart from Sadarghaat.


----------



## Bilal9

leonblack08 said:


> I like the idea of a day trip to Barishal/Sothern districts in ship, while enjoying the scenic view. Certainly beats sitting in traffic for hours.
> 
> I wish they could set up another terminal in other part of Dhaka apart from Sadarghaat.



Well with Padma Bridge, I doubt you will be sitting in traffic. However the toll on the bridge is not really cheap and will increase bus fares quite a bit.

They had long time plans on the books to move and/or renovate Sadarghat. Let's see what happens. What the BIWTA should be doing is control Sadarghat properly but instead they are just busy in taking bribes to issue fitness certificates for launches. Zero management and just skimming proceeds off the top.

The launch industry is self-regulated and more wealthy launch owners do install advanced navigation devices like depth sounders, lidar and radar. The problem is that there is :

no uniform safety standards for tracking navigation of launches to major routes like Barisal and Patuakhali
no BIWTA inspector or tracking system to prevent overloading of launches (profiteering causes accidents)
no uniform stringent marine safety standard in Bangladesh for launch builds (designs)
no basic well-maintained buoy system to monitor safety
no uniform design of ferry terminals which helps passengers board and alight ferries/launches.
In most EU countries and US - most larger ferry terminals have radio assisted tower control (just like airports) to track traffic into and out of them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

NH Tower, Tejgaon (Hatirjheel)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

One Hatirjheel Plaza (Innstar Real Estate)















Khelaghor at Dhanmandi (Innstar Real Estate)
















Trade Intercontinental (Innstar Real Estate)


----------



## Bilal9

M & S HOUSE at Banani Road 11 (Innstar Real estate)


----------



## Bilal9

One of my favorite choices in the Gulshan area for overseas business guests in Bangladesh. A modern and decidedly functional temporary address for discerning folks. 
SPACE APARTMENTS​Gulshan 2, Dhaka


----------



## Bilal9

Random Dhaka shots

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

*BFDC Complex, Hatirjheel*
















Dhaka Airport 3rd Terminal Update

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Found some nice stats for urban development - and the source is VERY credible, he's a professor at one of the reputed local Universities. His statements are a bit controversial, brash and direct, however.

Mohammad Gani
Professor at Independent University, Bangladesh (IUB) (2006–present)
https://www.quora.com/profile/Ali-Khan-7798
Lives in Dhaka, Bangladesh (2007-present), Author has 4.7K answers and 1.7M answer views 

What are the impacts of overpopulation in Bangladesh?

Bangladesh is not overpopulated now, but it was overpopulated before.

Bangladesh currently produces about 42 million tons of food grain that can feed 210 million people. The current food need is about 33 million tons for 165 million people. There is therefor more than 25% excess supply of food.
The fertility rate is now at replacement level of 2.1 children per mother, and is expected to fall further to below replacement, Population momentum suggest that the largest population that Bangladesh may ever reach is about 200 million, but there is high probability that it will stop growing before reaching that high number.
Dhaka and other cities are overcrowded, because the political leaders just do not understand the crying need of making new planned cities with ample open space and road space to allow a minimum of 95% of the people to live in the cities.
The arable land in Bangladesh is about 40,000 square miles or 25.6 million acres, of which more than 25% has already been eaten by wasteful rural housing. A rural cow has a dung-pit larger than an apartment of a city gentleman. No more than 18 million acres are still available to grow food. But to feed 200 million people, we do not need anymore than 12 million acres.
Make ten megacities in currently unoccupied or thinly settled areas to house 200 million people. Leave 70% of the land surface open, Make each road at least 220 feet wide. You can still accommodate all the new cities in less than 1 million acres.
People have no reason to hang in the villages, because agriculture is the most stupid business in the world, The price of food is far below the cost of production. It is insane that a man that can earn 400 taka by driving a rickshaw in a city will work in a farm to earn 200 taka and sit without work 200 days out of 365 in a year. With modern technology, even if people till 20 million acres, only 0.2 million people are needed to till that much land. Yet there are as of now a minimum of 96 million people wasting their lives in the villages doing the absurd stupidity of growing food only to become poorer. At least 90 million villagers must flee from the villages and go to towns and make industrial goods that have limitless demand. Food is the only thing that has a limited demand. The demand for songs or games of cricket or TV shows or films or for toys is unlimited. A man who loves reading books will always want another book, but nobody can want more food once the stomach is full.
We do not have too many people. We just have too many ignorant fools, who are good for nothing. We do not have good enough cricket players, We do not have good doctors or teachers or lawyers or managers. We have millions of dumb idiots preaching every kind of nonsense. But those who are smart are making good hay: some people are getting rich because they know how to get rich.
Every developed nations already saw more than 95% of their people fleeing out of the infernal villages. Yes, villages are excessively overpopulated: there is no reason for any intelligent person to live in a village.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Rahil Ahmed

Bilal9 said:


> Found some nice stats for urban development - and the source is VERY credible, he's a professor at one of the reputed local Universities. His statements are a bit controversial, brash and direct, however.
> 
> Mohammad Gani
> Professor at Independent University, Bangladesh (IUB) (2006–present)
> https://www.quora.com/profile/Ali-Khan-7798
> Lives in Dhaka, Bangladesh (2007-present), Author has 4.7K answers and 1.7M answer views
> What are the impacts of overpopulation in Bangladesh?
> Bangladesh is not overpopulated now, but it was overpopulated before.
> 
> Bangladesh currently produces about 42 million tons of food grain that can feed 210 million people. The current food need is about 33 million tons for 165 million people. There is therefor more than 25% excess supply of food.
> The fertility rate is now at replacement level of 2.1 children per mother, and is expected to fall further to below replacement, Population momentum suggest that the largest population that Bangladesh may ever reach is about 200 million, but there is high probability that it will stop growing before reaching that high number.
> Dhaka and other cities are overcrowded, because the political leaders just do not understand the crying need of making new planned cities with ample open space and road space to allow a minimum of 95% of the people to live in the cities.
> The arable land in Bangladesh is about 40,000 square miles or 25.6 million acres, of which more than 25% has already been eaten by wasteful rural housing. A rural cow has a dung-pit larger than an apartment of a city gentleman. No more than 18 million acres are still available to grow food. But to feed 200 million people, we do not need anymore than 12 million acres.
> Make ten megacities in currently unoccupied or thinly settled areas to house 200 million people. Leave 70% of the land surface open, Make each road at least 220 feet wide. You can still accommodate all the new cities in less than 1 million acres.
> People have no reason to hang in the villages, because agriculture is the most stupid business in the world, The price of food is far below the cost of production. It is insane that a man that can earn 400 taka by driving a rickshaw in a city will work in a farm to earn 200 taka and sit without work 200 days out of 365 in a year. With modern technology, even if people till 20 million acres, only 0.2 million people are needed to till that much land. Yet there are as of now a minimum of 96 million people wasting their lives in the villages doing the absurd stupidity of growing food only to become poorer. At least 90 million villagers must flee from the villages and go to towns and make industrial goods that have limitless demand. Food is the only thing that has a limited demand. The demand for songs or games of cricket or TV shows or films or for toys is unlimited. A man who loves reading books will always want another book, but nobody can want more food once the stomach is full.
> We do not have too many people. We just have too many ignorant fools, who are good for nothing. We do not have good enough cricket players, We do not have good doctors or teachers or lawyers or managers. We have millions of dumb idiots preaching every kind of nonsense. But those who are smart are making good hay: some people are getting rich because they know how to get rich.
> Every developed nations already saw more than 95% of their people fleeing out of the infernal villages. Yes, villages are excessively overpopulated: there is no reason for any intelligent person to live in a village.


What work is there for these farmers in these said cities?


----------



## Bilal9

Rahil Ahmed said:


> What work is there for these farmers in these said cities?



Oh they could do a lot of things in industrial settings including apparel factories. But they do need basic or vocational training to perform these wage-earning endeavors. And they have to start early in their twenties at least.

All else failing, they can be guards or ardalis (peons). Or drive rickshaws / EZBikes.

But I do not agree with the guy saying people are wasting their time in villages (this is an older article). Things have changed in villages. They grow cash crops nowadays (like Asian exotic fruits, vegetables, poultry, eggs and produce) which sells for much steeper prices and premiums in major cities nowadays compared to plain old fruit or produce. Floriculture has really taken off too.


----------



## Bilal9




----------



## Bilal9

*US Embassy Redevelopment Project, Dhaka*

A 15 to 30-year Master Plan for the US Embassy for two physically separate yet operationally dependent compounds.
The design team was tasked with identifying and developing strategies to improve operations and land-use.
Completed in the mid-1980s, the original embassy complex has had numerous additions and expansions over the decades. Our team conducted an in-depth survey of the existing facilities to identify existing security vulnerabilities, building systems deficiencies, and functional inefficiencies. Workshops and interviews were conducted with local staff and management to collect feedback on the existing facilities’ functionality and identify how new future development could best support the mission.
To fit on the limited land, functions were strategically stacked, increasing building density while optimizing operational relationships. The separation between residential and office zones is created through low-rise buildings and podiums developed as a series of outdoor rooms, defined by recreational spaces and residential gardens.

Architects: Krueck Sexton Partners & In Quest Studio

*



*


----------



## Bilal9

RANGS A&F SQUARE, SHAT MASHJID ROAD, DHANMONDI


----------



## Bilal9

New Desco HQ




[/IMG]


----------



## Bilal9

Gulshan























*JINAT BATIKA, Raichota, Banshkhali, Chottogram









































*

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Rushd Alam

Rahil Ahmed said:


> What work is there for these farmers in these said cities?


Currently there is worker shortage in rural areas. Many have moved to industrial zones. Slowly machines are replacing humans as wages are going up hence investing on machinary becoming common day by day. This was unimaginable a decade ago.



Protest_again said:


> So many renders for development.


Why dont you look at the posts from a year ago, all those projects are completed. Google them. These renders are of ongoing residential projects mostly.

Do they look too fancy for you to be true?? What part of india are you from?? Bihar?? Have you never seen apartments?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Rushd Alam said:


> Why dont you look at the posts from a year ago, all those projects are completed. Google them. These renders are of ongoing residential projects mostly.
> 
> Do they look too fancy for you to be true?? What part of india are you from?? Bihar?? Have you never seen apartments?



You are talking to people from cow belt BIMARU states. He is clueless.

Even in developed areas like Mumbai and Delhi, Indian real estate developers are too cheap to commission renders and 3D render walk throughs.

It takes money to commission 3D and 2D renders.

Kanjoos Indian developers don't want to spend the money.

Re: apartments, some of these flats in Gulshan and Bashundhara cost upward of 12 to 16 crore for a 5000 Sqft. unit.

I have some friends who are in the market for some in Dhaka, I know.

Even some of their film stars in Mumbai live in apartments far worse than this.

The major film stars like the Khans probably have better mansions...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Aga Khan Bashundhara Campus. Mostly done, except the hardscaping and the landscaping (covid delayed everything by two years). Nice to have some open space in the middle of all the surrounding apt. blocks. from where most of their students will come, I'm sure.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bilal9

SMX 3.0 said:


> Yup, "Kanjoos" Indian developers just spend hundreds of millions on building skyscrapers... While you lot brag about 15 storey "low-rises" in least liveable Dhaka.
> 
> Developers in India commission world leading architecture firms to design their projects... And Bilol believes that they can't afford to create renders...
> 
> Number of skyscrapers (height above 150 metres) in Mumbai ~190
> 
> Number of skyscrapers under construction in Mumbai ~250.
> 
> But they aren't rich enough to commission 3D renders & walkthrough videos... I guess having pirated copies of Autodesk Revit is a huge deal for an LDC.
> 
> View attachment 859177
> 
> View attachment 859178
> 
> 
> Walkthrough video of a project by a local firm in a small town of 50,000 here in Kerala.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the completed project.
> 
> View attachment 859185
> 
> 
> Is it me, or does that town look better than least liveable Dhaka...??
> 
> BTW, Luxury comparisons from a country that can afford just 18K used cars an year? What has the world come to?



Reported as hijack trollbait post. @WebMaster and @The Eagle bhais this Kerala guy already got a negative rating from @Joe Shearer Dada. Useless boasting troll posts in every Bangladeshi thread...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GreatHanWarrior

Love Bangladesh from China.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Bilal9



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Joe Shearer

Bilal9 said:


> Reported as hijack trollbait post. @WebMaster and @The Eagle bhais this Kerala guy already got a negative rating from @Joe Shearer Dada. Useless boasting troll posts in every Bangladeshi thread...


Why don't people put the idiot on their ignore list? Life is so much more peaceful.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## SMX 3.0

Bilal9 said:


> Reported as hijack trollbait post. @WebMaster and @The Eagle bhais this Kerala guy already got a negative rating from @Joe Shearer Dada



And what the hell is this?? Don't drag India into every discussion or you will get countered. 



Bilal9 said:


> You are talking to people from cow belt BIMARU states. He is clueless.
> 
> Even in developed areas like Mumbai and Delhi, Indian real estate developers are too cheap to commission renders and 3D render walk throughs.
> 
> It takes money to commission 3D and 2D renders.
> 
> Kanjoos Indian developers don't want to spend the money.
> 
> Re: apartments, some of these flats in Gulshan and Bashundhara cost upward of 12 to 16 crore for a 5000 Sqft. unit.
> 
> I have some friends who are in the market for some in Dhaka, I know.
> 
> Even some of their film stars in Mumbai live in apartments far worse than this.
> 
> The major film stars like the Khans probably have better mansions...



And I dont give a damn about your Dada or Daddy or whatever. 



Joe Shearer said:


> Why don't people put the idiot on their ignore list? Life is so much more peaceful.



Oh, here comes the "Dada" who plays cop in this forum. 

If I see this Bilol idiot spewing crap again, I will respond. And I am free to do it.


----------



## Bilal9

Joe Shearer said:


> Why don't people put the idiot on their ignore list? Life is so much more peaceful.



Some are bored I think. Bangalira drama-ta ektu beshi pochhondo kore. 

He and several other trolls are on my ignore list usually.

Kintu Dada - apnakey jebhabey onno thread e oshomman korlo, ota ki mene nea uchit?

Eta to kono civilized behavior er portai porena Dada.

Betar bar ektu beshi berechhey....

Jai hok apni boroda, apnara jeta bhalo mone koren arki....

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Joe Shearer

এটার সম্মন্ধে শুধু এতটুকু বলা দরকার - ছাগলে কি না খায়। .....

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Joe Shearer said:


> Why don't people put the idiot on their ignore list? Life is so much more peaceful.



Dada the guy has a huge chip on his shoulders, that is for sure. I don't know where the insecurity comes from.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Joe Shearer

Bilal9 said:


> Dada the guy has a huge chip on his shoulders, that is for sure. I don't know where the insecurity comes from.


The Hindutva guys are all fighting battles that, in their minds, they have lost. Whatever they do today, they cannot overcome in their minds what they have already defined as their own defeats in the past; they can't go back in time. 

The result? Massive insecurity, xenophobia, looking for fights that they can win.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Subarna Express CTG to DAC non-stop, pulled by 2nd generation new Korean EMD GT38ACL Meter Gauge Diesel Locomotive made by Hyundai ROTEM, South Korea with PT INKA Air Brake Coaches/ Rake from Indonesia.






EMD GT42ACL model locomotives are the first ever EMD based diesel electric locomotives/ engines of Bangladesh for broad gauge (1,676 mm gauge) railway also the most advanced locomotives in the history of Bangladesh used for both passenger and freight train. Technical Specification of Bangladesh Railway Locomotive Class 6600

Type: Diesel Electric
Specific Model Number: 6607
Locomotive Gauge: 1,676 mm (Broad Gauge)
Engine Model: EMD GT42ACL
Builder: Progress Rail, USA
Building Year: 2020/2021
Fuel Type: Diesel
Prime mover: 12N-710G3B-EES
Maximum Speed: 130 kmph
Power Output: 3,250 HP
Loco equipped with EM2000 microprocessor control and AC traction motors
Date of capturing the footage: 26.10.2021


----------



## Bilal9

Dhaka Metrorail Line 6 latest update


----------



## Bilal9

Striking and Refined- Northern Lights by Shanta Holdings – Architect Column​Tasmiah Chowdhury June 11, 2020

Situated at a calm and serene block of North Gulshan, the residential building Northern Lights celebrates the vogue of artsy living; where art incites euphoria and inspiration. The project is a development by Shanta Holdings Ltd. and is designed by architect Nahas Ahmed Khalil and his studio team ARC Architectural Consultants.





The project is a tasteful projection of both earthy aesthetics and modernity. Built on a plot of approximately 30 kathas, the apartment strives amid lush greenery. When designing this luxurious residential building, architect Khalil and Shanta also sought to create a sustainable development that would contribute towards a more compact city. With this in mind, the design team reflects and sets strategies of compactness and diversification, all the while highlighting local techniques. By considering the context, the design provides a multi-program that responds sensitively using artisan materials, sustainable urban scales and dynamic ways of living. As seen in most of Khalil’s works, this project is also primarily constructed in concrete, and also showcases shades of brick and wood throughout its interiors and exteriors. The architect decides to render most of his work with brick and fair face concrete, primarily because the materials are sustainable, environment-friendly and low maintenance. Moreover,they alsoinherit local and traditional significance.











The thirteen-storied building delivers twenty-two apartment units. Designed from the inside out, each apartment is functionally planned to make the most of the views while maximizing user comfort. Straight and pure lines, simple forms, wide opening views and huge volumes with lots of natural light, minimize the distance between the indoor and outdoor. While the muted painted walls and light floors finish off the interior, reflect the daylight all over the spaces and extinguish the compactness while making a tranquil, spacious dwelling. Without clear boundaries, the integration of the public and private areas reveals a sequence of spaces combining expansiveness and symbiosis. The interior is clear of any unnecessary obstructions, creating another dimension while helping to achieve a calm repose with minimalistic furniture and becoming fluid, complemented with high quality finishing materials and colorful paintings that enrich its liveliness. The building tells a narrative about its owners and their lifestyles. The spaces for the family and close friends are warm and interactive and the connection with nature is constant.

























The residential complex also includes a selection of soothing common spaces and modern lifestyle amenities for the residents, a feature of all Shanta projects. A sophisticated reception lobby, lush landscaping and attractive water features, an elegantly furnished community lounge, a fitness centre, a swimming pool, a covered outdoor recreational areaand a rooftop garden have been designed for residents to socialize effortlessly, explore their creativity and nurture wellbeing.The grandeur of the double-height ground floor area as well is sure to leave anyone spellbound upon entry. The roof is designed as a terrace for multipurpose activities, it’s an ideal platform to spend the evening under the mutable sky providing an obstruction-free view to the eyes and mind.




























Architect Khalil’s projection is simple, but simultaneously, one that makes a statement. His sensitive and restrained use of building materials tells richly complex architectural stories that elude simple classifications. “In search of an honest and careful architecture, we paid special attention to details, to the chosen materiality and the actors in the project processes. Our priority was to develop every constructive detail achieving optimal solutions that exceed the possibilities of the strictly conventional. The finished construction, as a result, is the witness and reflection of a careful process”, the firm adds.


----------



## Bilal9

The Zen Zone​Written by Naila Binte Zakaria​Naila Binte Zakaria July 2, 2019

Architect couple Rafiq Azam and Zannat Jui’s residence in Dhaka focuses on space utilization and functionality, dealing with the relations between human and air, wind, water and sunlight, rather than decoration and furnishing of the space.




Through making full use of natural light as well as adopting an austere material palette, the stunning adobe was transformed into a minimalist and refreshing sanctuary.





The space was designed from scratch by Architect Zannat Jui, who wanted to represent her personal aesthetic and philosophy through her home design. As a professional, she likes to constantly challenge herself and thrive in every field she practices. That is perhaps the reason why she chose the career path of architecture. Aside from architecture, she takes interest in filmmaking and photography, having directed a number of documentaries and winning awards in architectural photography competitions.





To Zannat Jui, home is where one feels at peace. She believes an abode to be the reflection of the personality of people residing in it. The couple resides in this house with their daughter, Juwayria. After the stress of everyday life, home is where they wind down and spend time catching up.






Hence, the aim was to create a tailor-made residence with maximum comfort and peace to slow down the pace of life. Maximum comfort and peace were to be achieved through the design. “Some houses are so high maintenance that the owners often have to leave their jobs and become homemakers. I chose a minimalist approach for my home because I didn’t want to stress about the maintenance. After a busy day at work, my home exudes a sense of relief in my mind”, explains Zannat Jui.






The simplistic residence operates similarly to a neutral canvas, where spaces flow from end to end with continuity of materials that favour fluid transitions. The overall space is composed of a living room, a dining space, a study, a guest room and two bedrooms, catering to the needs of the owners. The living room, study and the dining space are connected in an open area, which facilitates the interaction of the family.






A comfortable feel was injected to the home by adding minimalist furniture, soothing and soft colour schemes and elements of feng shui, creating a unified impression. A limited material palette of white and black tiles, white paint and wood helped to achieve a minimalist and austere aesthetic in the overall space.






The house takes advantage of home automation technology, further helping to keep the space clutter-free. Some corners of the house are adorned with carefully chosen knick-knacks from travels. A feature wall comprises of a collection of early doodles sketched by Rafiq Azam.






Zannat Jui wanted the space to evoke the feeling one gets in a rural setting by incorporating natural elements like plants, water, earth etc. As one enters the house, the living room catches the immediate attention of the visitors. The elevated zone of the living room has an indoor water feature that creates a soothing aura, defining the Zen style.






“The sound of water is quite meditative for me. At night, when silence fills the area, the relaxing sound of the water flowing adds a tranquil effect”, says Zannat Jui. The larger than life contemporary artwork of Manik Bonik and reflective illumination on the floor creates a gorgeous backdrop in this zone. Since the living room is south-facing, bamboos were planted here so that they receive optimum sunlight.





Apart from adding aesthetic value, the plants double as a privacy screening for our living room. Most cabinets and furniture are merged with the walls which create a free flow in the space, keeping all the personal materials out of sight.






Evidently, the couple’s architectural ideology is depicted through their residence, focusing on simplicity and the flow of movement of energy within the space. The aesthetic is designed to eliminate clutter from life; instead of thinking in terms of decoration, getting rid of the non-essential. Zannat Jui stresses on the adage by Jalaluddin Rumi, “Act like a tree, drop the dead leaves”.
















Similarly, her home design is all about restraint, simple surroundings and forgetting gaudy, ornate and over-embellished trimmings. It is an aesthetic that helps to achieve the ultimate sophistication and peace of mind.


----------



## Bilal9

*Police Headquarters Tower, Fulbaria























*


----------



## Bilal9

Comptoirs Richard Bangladesh is a well-known Parisian Gourmet addition to the café and coffee scene in Bangladesh which is already vibrant for the last two decades.

Comptoirs Richard is part of the Cafés Richard Parisienne Boutique coffee shop chain offering premium coffee, tea and other gourmet accompaniments, exclusively from France's No 1 Coffee Roaster. Curated Coffees and Teas, Coffee made from organic, single origins and premium blends of beans, premium and herbal tea assortments; and drench patisserie offered to cater to the bon vivants of our capital and their distinctive palates.


----------



## Bilal9

This is a story about how architects and urban planners can bring real change in quality of life to the most densely populated neighborhood in old Dhaka. It brought tears to my eyes...bravo Ar. Rafiq Azam Bhai!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

Jatiya Sangsad Bhaban (national parliament house) in Bangladesh was designed by Louis Kahn.

Louis Kahn on his design of the National Assembly Building Complex in Dhaka, Bangladesh commented,

" In the assembly I have introduced a light-giving element to the interior of the plan. If you see a series of columns you can say that the choice of columns is a choice in light. The columns as solids frame the spaces of light. Now think of it just in reverse and think that the columns are hollow and much bigger and that their walls can themselves give light, then the voids are rooms, and the column is the maker of light and can take on complex shapes and be the supporter of spaces and give light to spaces.

I am working to develop the element to such an extent that it becomes a poetic entity which has its own beauty outside of its place in the composition. In this way it becomes analogous to the solid column I mentioned above as a giver of light. " " It was not belief, not design, not pattern, but the essence from which an institution could emerge... "

This is a CG animated short film by Asif Salman.

The architect of this building Louis I Kahn never got the chance to see his masterpiece in real life. Kahn died in 1974 when the project was approximately three-quarters completed and it continued under David Wisdom, who worked for Kahn.

It took 21 years, almost the same as the Taj Mahal, to build this national parliament house of Bangladesh - a modern architectural marvel. The complex is one of the largest legislative complexes in the world, comprising 200 acres (800,000 m²)

Construction was started in 1961 when Bangladesh was still known as East Pakistan.

The government headed by Field Marshal *Muhammad Ayub Khan*, HPk, NPk, HJ, MBE (Urdu: محمد ایوب خان; 14 May 1907 – 19 April 1974), who was the second president of Pakistan. sought assistance from East Pakistani architect Muzharul Islam who recommended bringing in the world's top architects for the project.

He initially attempted to bring Alvar Aalto and Le Corbusier, who were both were unavailable at the time. Islam then enlisted his former teacher at Yale, Louis Kahn. Construction was halted during the 1971 Bangladesh Liberation War and was completed on 28 January 1982.


----------



## Bilal9

An innovatively designed house in Dhaka with abundant play of light and providing quality of life for the occupants.


----------



## Bilal9




----------



## Bilal9




----------



## PadmaBridge

Bilal9 said:


> Dhaka Metrorail Line 6 latest update



Estation hehe 

Even village people can pronounce STATION!!!


----------



## Bilal9

A Sugary Tale of Two Friends​6 minutes read
Facebook Twitter LinkedIn Tumblr Pinterest Messenger Share via Email

_*Sugar Shots, a cloud bakery store run by two friends, came to the scene prior to the pandemic and witnessed the growth of homegrown bakeries. Naba Habib Belim, and Arnaz Rahman narrated their story of decorative and colorful cupcakes to COLORS Lamyaa Yushra.*_



_Friendship turned out to be best for business for Naba and Arnaz
_
As much as we curse the pandemic for the uninvited guest it brought into our lives in the form of boredom, we all must accept it has helped us to discover some of our hidden talents and hone our skills when the future seemed all foggy. Whether it be picking up an instrument that was getting ancient in our closet, getting artsy with the paint strokes, or igniting our Emma Fontanella skills everyone turned to quirky distractions and it rekindled us to our hobbies in a way never done before. The internet was our savior while we turned to pros in the vicinity of our homes with the trial and errors of a recipe. 

At the same time, some of us got so good that we felt confident enough to earn some cash from our newly found hobbies. So, it led to a boom of homegrown businesses, baking being a particular favorite. Those who were already in the online businesses before the pandemic just won themselves the time to polish their skills and the results became apparent as their business flourished during the pandemic. 

Naba Habib Belim and Arnaz Rahman, two friends who happen to be partners in baking, met at a tuition center during their A-Levels with little to no idea that one day their friendship will take them on an interferential journey. 

“When I met Naba it was love at first sight for me. I might sound like her boyfriend but honestly, the way she carried herself and her strong personality was something that fascinated me. I decided I had to be friends with her. We instantly clicked on our love for food, especially desserts because we love making sugary delights,” Arnaz Rahman said playfully. 

“Well, we love feeding our family and friends. We tried recipes from online and soon we realized we wanted to do something about the fact that we love feeding people and spreading the love that comes with a bite of something sweet. So, we thought that okay, we have a few skills and YouTube is always there to help us if we get stuck with something. Why not? It’s going to be a good shot,” added Naba Habib. 





In 2017, they took a leap of faith and started unofficially among their friends and family. Sometime between the same year Naba Habib acted on impulse and opened a Facebook page with the title “Sugar Shots”. “After creating the page, I called up Arnaz informing her about the page, and from there onwards Sugar Shots became official. It was a very abrupt decision, and we didn’t plan on anything,” Naba Habib explained. 

At the time Sugar Shots started, there weren’t many competitions in the industry but that did not limit the challenges they faced both professionally and personally, and as the saying goes small obstacles are part of the journey to make it even more alluring. “I belong to a conservative family and my parents were not very supportive in the initial days of our business because they were concerned about how I’d manage my studies and the business together. Naba and I are the only ones working, so from getting the raw materials from the vendor to collecting the orders and then preparing the order itself it’s all of us. It’s very difficult and you must be very patient to deal with all that work. So, their concern was very understandable,” Arnaz described. 

The lack of family support from Arnaz’s end brought a whole new hurdle for Naba as she took charge of buying the raw materials and keeping tabs on the orders flooding in. “Arnaz did not own a mobile phone and it became all the more difficult as I couldn’t reach her at any point of the day except her landline, nevertheless we managed until we became undergrad students and by then Arnaz bought a phone as well.” 

Time is a great healer and Arnaz’s parents are proud and happy of what their daughter has achieved through her business. “I am very grateful for that and it’s a nice feeling to make them proud.” 

The personal struggle may have been reconciled with time, but the professional challenge awaited them and the major hurdle was delivering the baked delicacies to customers properly which was greatly felt by the duo. “We did not have so many delivery services the time we started unlike now which we see here and there. Dessert delivery is particularly a very tricky thing. It’s very sensitive to temperature, so we did not have any delivery service and hence we did not serve a lot of people around Dhaka city, our orders were restricted to Dhanmondi. We were only doing pickups from our Dhanmondi point. Then thankfully last year we found a very good delivery service and we are using them now.”





Agreeing with her business partner, Arnaz recollected how some pages had a bad history with delivery services and Sugar Shots luckily had few mishaps to add to their journey. “As far as I recall I think we had one incident, but we recovered from it and took it as a lesson for our future.” 

Sugar Shots specializes in cupcakes and cakes conjuring up unique and decorative cakes with Dulce de Leche a hit among their customers. When you look at their menu it’s hard to resist the thought of devouring ourselves into a sweetened land. One thing that catches our attention is the vibrant frosting and the beautiful combination of hues they bring into their cupcakes which takes us back to our childhood with a tingling of positivity fluttering in our stomachs. “If you look at our Facebook page you will realize we do not repeat the same frostings for our cupcakes. It’s a matter of mix and match. When Naba comes up with a combination we apply that in our cupcakes and vice versa. Baking is like an art, and you have to think like an artist to make it look appealing, something we preach in our menu,” Arnaz detailed it out. 

Since the duo began their little dreamy operation, the market for homegrown cooks and bakers has grown at large with the availability of ingredients at the click of their fingertips. The competition has become dearer with young girls taking to the pedestal to make something out of their hobby during the pandemic. When asked about the competition they are facing the partners in baking responded saying, “The pandemic has been a blessing in disguise for us in the sense that we got ample amount of time to concentrate on our business with our classes shifting to online. The competition has grown fiercely but the pandemic gave us the time to polish our skills and utilize them in our desserts. 

Small businesses have suffered but by the grace of Almighty Allah, we have a loyal base of customers, and last year our business saw the brightest light of day. We received orders of 600-800 cupcakes for events, which was a huge deal for us. We also work with 10 Minutes School and have delivered them some of our assorted array of cupcakes for their events. Delivering those huge orders of cupcakes sort of gave us the feeling we have come a long way since we embarked on our journey three years ago and we were on the right track.”





Young bakers and cooks are setting a benchmark through their small-scale businesses and with the recent journey of Kishwar Chowdhury at MasterChef Australia a sense of accomplishment has created a buzz among home cooks who are passionate about cooking to nurture this hobby into a profession. While cooking platforms in our country remain limited, it deprives our aspiring cooks of showcasing their talents on a larger platform. 

“The absence of a platform is greatly felt here. It’s not like we do not have cooking shows but inviting a celebrity chef from abroad exposes us and the hidden gems that are decaying at home get an opportunity to showcase their talent. If baking competitions are held annually then it might encourage people to come out and it might reveal how much we are missing in this arena,” Naba Habib further emphasized. 

The risk taken by the duo Naba Habib and Arnaz Rahman is an example of a dream we all aspire to take with a friend who also happens to be our business partner and honesty is the ingredient the girls have been adding to their business mantra. “Honesty is something businesses should prioritize over everything. When you are doing business with someone it’s so important not to lose sight of our goal and I believe Allah watches over everything we do and this practice seems to have become a luxury in this time and age whilst for us, it comes naturally,” concluded Naba Habib and Arnaz Rahman.


----------



## Rushd Alam

PadmaBridge said:


> Estation hehe
> 
> Even village people can pronounce STATION!!!


Bro lets not mock people's pronunciations, it lowers confidence in them. Here chinese are confidently saying english in their own way, which makes no sence but slowly the become better. Lets not demoralise the less fortunate.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Rushd Alam said:


> Bro lets not mock people's pronunciations, it lowers confidence in them. Here chinese are confidently saying english in their own way, which makes no sence but slowly the become better. Lets not demoralise the less fortunate.



Granted we should not insult.

But uneducated people should learn how to pronounce standard Bangla or English before proudly putting up their garbage VLOG creations. It cannot be "ja-khushi-tai" situation where we propagate bad pronunciation practices. Lately this has been an epidemic of sorts.

Half-educated morons being proud of their half-educated status and expecting jobs and wealth with it.

For example, some small town guys put up VLOGs which really are unacceptably pronounced. Talking about VLOGs by supposedly educated guys from Patuakhali and Barisal.

I am not even talking about Hero Alam types whose Bangla pronunciation is atrocious (where we don't have better expectation in any case). Chhotolok being proud of their uneducated chhotolok habits when they should try better.

These vloggers utter words like "Ekosthaney" and "Ekoi" (in addition to what @PadmaBridge bhai pointed out) which should be pronounced "Eksthaney" and "Ek-ee".

They should correct their Bangla before putting these VLOGs up as a laughing stock for the rest of the world.

One can come from a humble background, however they should always strive to improve their pronunciation and speaking style.

And I will never understand why some people utter non-standard words like "Shei shundori" (very pretty).... I mean what-the-freak ?!?

Where did these non-standard words come from?


----------



## tower9

How much are condos in desirable parts of Dhaka selling for nowadays?


----------



## Bilal9

tower9 said:


> How much are condos in desirable parts of Dhaka selling for nowadays?



Expensive. US$ 1.3 to 1.4 Million (Taka 12 crores plus) for a 3500 sqft. Condo in the desirable areas.

Almost the same as better parts of LA.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Bengal71

PadmaBridge said:


> Estation hehe
> 
> Even village people can pronounce STATION!!!



Bhai most of the Bdeshi youtubers are hopeless. They don't even make an effort to correct the pronunciation. Forget about them, look at the TV channel reporters, they are as bad.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## PadmaBridge

Bilal9 said:


> Granted we should not insult.
> 
> But uneducated people should learn how to pronounce standard Bangla or English before proudly putting up their garbage VLOG creations. It cannot be "ja-khushi-tai" situation where we propagate bad pronunciation practices. Lately this has been an epidemic of sorts.
> 
> Half-educated morons being proud of their half-educated status and expecting jobs and wealth with it.
> 
> For example, some small town guys put up VLOGs which really are unacceptably pronounced. Talking about VLOGs by supposedly educated guys from Patuakhali and Barisal.
> 
> I am not even talking about Hero Alam types whose Bangla pronunciation is atrocious (where we don't have better expectation in any case). Chhotolok being proud of their uneducated chhotolok habits when they should try better.
> 
> These vloggers utter words like "Ekosthaney" and "Ekoi" (in addition to what @PadmaBridge bhai pointed out) which should be pronounced "Eksthaney" and "Ek-ee".
> 
> They should correct their Bangla before putting these VLOGs up as a laughing stock for the rest of the world.
> 
> One can come from a humble background, however they should always strive to improve their pronunciation and speaking style.
> 
> And I will never understand why some people utter non-standard words like "Shei shundori" (very pretty).... I mean what-the-freak ?!?
> 
> Where did these non-standard words come from?



Yep!

These morons are responsible for spreading poor standards the way Mullahs spread superstition.

Any old idiot nowadays has a YouTube channel - spreading nonsense!

Mocking them might actually shame them into improving their skills or stopping them from becoming “bloggers”.



Rushd Alam said:


> Bro lets not mock people's pronunciations, it lowers confidence in them. Here chinese are confidently saying english in their own way, which makes no sence but slowly the become better. Lets not demoralise the less fortunate.



Aren’t you a little snowflake!!!


----------



## Rushd Alam

Bengal71 said:


> Bhai most of the Bdeshi youtubers are hopeless. They don't even make an effort to correct the pronunciation. Forget about them, look at the TV channel reporters, they are as bad.
> 
> 
> Bilal9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Granted we should not insult.
> 
> But uneducated people should learn how to pronounce standard Bangla or English before proudly putting up their garbage VLOG creations. It cannot be "ja-khushi-tai" situation where we propagate bad pronunciation practices. Lately this has been an epidemic of sorts.
> 
> Half-educated morons being proud of their half-educated status and expecting jobs and wealth with it.
> 
> For example, some small town guys put up VLOGs which really are unacceptably pronounced. Talking about VLOGs by supposedly educated guys from Patuakhali and Barisal.
> 
> I am not even talking about Hero Alam types whose Bangla pronunciation is atrocious (where we don't have better expectation in any case). Chhotolok being proud of their uneducated chhotolok habits when they should try better.
> 
> These vloggers utter words like "Ekosthaney" and "Ekoi" (in addition to what @PadmaBridge bhai pointed out) which should be pronounced "Eksthaney" and "Ek-ee".
> 
> They should correct their Bangla before putting these VLOGs up as a laughing stock for the rest of the world.
> 
> One can come from a humble background, however they should always strive to improve their pronunciation and speaking style.
> 
> And I will never understand why some people utter non-standard words like "Shei shundori" (very pretty).... I mean what-the-freak ?!?
> 
> Where did these non-standard words come from
Click to expand...


There was a time when I was in Uni, we friends use to make fun of peoples accent. Mocking, laughing behind their back was the norm. Same goes for Bangla, though the uni I went in BD, there were not many who had bangla pronunciation problems. But during that period speaking Bangla with an english accent became a thing. I came across a lot of people specially working in fashion industry and media who did that then. You can easily assume that they cant speak english just trying to belong to certain class and trying hard.

But after moving to overses I have become more tolarent when I saw people from different parts of the world are speaking with their accents confidently. Just look at Indians, its so funny the way the pronounce but they are so confident. Then I came to realisation, its just a language and for any native english speaker every other person speaking would sound like an accent regardless how good you are.

Another story that I have is, my mother is well educated but she lacks confidence in speaking english. As my children only speak english (unfortunately) she initially was hesitant, worried about making mistakes. I had to give her the confidence, that she obviously knows how to write, so she just has to practice speaking. Also gave her example of rohingas living in sydney, who are uneducated but can make a conversation. its only practice and you wont learn if you do not make mistakes.

We as a nation easily judge others on their shortcomings. We need to change this mindset. If a vietnamese person can speak english that sounds like someone kicked their balls, who are we to mock our own kind. Listen to googles Indian CEO, if he was in my Uni, everyone would have made fun of his accent.

And on Bangla, This guy Dr. Salimullah khan is a person I rate very highly. He on his lecture talks abouabout "প্রমিত বাংলা". He mentions as different areas have different dialects, the dialect of Nadia, West Bengal was taken as a standard. Thus we today say noakhaila, borishaila, comilla language is ক্ষেত । Imagine if borishaila was made the standard!!!! Everyone would try to speak like them. So lets not find ways to lookdown upon others.






Another thing we raise is the quality of youtubers. Unfortunately you and me we only represent 5% of Bangladesh. The majority of Bangladeshi are from lower economic background. They will not enjoy what we find fun. They would relate to people like hero Alom, creame আপা। Hense they get millions of followers. We just need to accept this.

You can't expect your driver or servant to watch hollywood movies and enjoy. They will obviously watch Bangla sakib khan movies and enjoy.

Till socio economic change comes, this unfortunately will continue.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Bhai let's come back to the topic of the thread and contribute some urban development posts.


----------



## Bilal9

The white-grid building in the middle of the picture is ABC Tradeplex, in Dhanmandi. This oldest planned suburb of Dhaka (a Master Plan was drawn in 1959 and Project undertaken earlier in 1949) has seen quite a few new commercial mid-rises added and thankfully, they are aesthetically rather pleasing so far. People like living in the area as it is home to tens of thousands of upper-middle class families of repute and have contributed to Dhaka's rich cultural heritage as expected.


*

















*


----------



## Bilal9

Sylhet Bus terminal

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Extension of Dhaka Metro Line 6 to Kamalapur Rail Terminal & Logistics hub


----------



## Bilal9

*Wartsila Bangladesh HQ, BTI Landmark, Gulshan







































































*


----------



## Bilal9

*Shakur Residence, Nikunja-1*










*




































*

*Criterion Nurun Nabi, Rd 81, Gulshan-2









































*


----------



## Bilal9

*Shahjalal Islami Bank Tower, Gulshan















































































*


----------



## Bilal9

Alter Architects And Associates' new project in BANANI:
SURECASH+PROGOTI SYSTEMS

3 floor with 5500 sqft. each floor is conceptualized to design with contemporary ideas of office and with a minimal ornamentation and materials with its own expression. composition of some breakout and interaction areas make the office spaces more connecting to user. In the whole office they tried to come up with an impression of joy, festivity and youth.


----------



## Bilal9

Alter Architects also designed a residential project recently, in only 3 katha of space in Nikunja.


----------



## Bilal9

*Shanta Forum, Tejgaon I/A







*


----------



## Bilal9




----------



## Bilal9




----------



## Bilal9




----------



## Bilal9




----------



## Black Tornado

Bilal9 said:


> View attachment 871050


Thats a beautiful building

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

26 storied commercial real estate project at Gulshan Avenue (Habib Supermarket at Gulshan-1 Circle). Loved it - used the semi-circular space utilization in a very nice aesthetic sense and texture is very avant-garde. I keep being impressed by the work achieved by local architects, who exceed new standards everyday it seems....


----------



## Bilal9

Another recent addition to Dhaka's Eastern suburbia at Bashundhara - United City. This includes a commercial as well as a residential component (condo units). Take a look at the 4K video, which dates from a year ago, during construction.


----------



## Bilal9

Gulshan club, Gulshan 2


----------



## Bilal9

Land development at Purbachal, the largest eastern suburb of Dhaka, is 95% complete as the video below shows. Development at this project has been held up for a while. But it is also next to Jal-shiri which is the newest Defence Housing Society in Bangladesh, I had posted some plan pictures in this thread some months ago.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

DWm4 Intrends Ltd. is proud to present Epyllion Knitwear Limited (EKWL) – Highway Unit at Modonpur, Narayanganj. ​








DWm4 Intrends Ltd. is proud to present Epyllion Knitwear Limited (EKWL) – Highway Unit at Modonpur, Narayanganj. The complex program consists of... | By DWm4 | Facebook


3.8K views, 91 likes, 34 loves, 7 comments, 32 shares, Facebook Watch Videos from DWm4: DWm4 Intrends Ltd. is proud to present Epyllion Knitwear Limited (EKWL) – Highway Unit at Modonpur,...




fb.watch





DWm4 Intrends Ltd. is proud to present Epyllion Knitwear Limited (EKWL) – Highway Unit at Modonpur, Narayanganj.

The complex program consists of multiple offices for accounting, administrative staff, merchandizing professionals and the top management as well. There are an array of lounges, meeting rooms, multiple buyers’ showrooms and conference and training facilities to enhance the functionality of the project. A separate building houses the healthcare facilities and children’s daycare for the workers.

The project is housed within seven vertically stacked floors covering an area of thirty thousand square feet spatially while maintaining the guidelines of LEED certification.
We congratulate the DWm4 Intrends Limited team of professionals for providing relentless support as this project was designed and built during the peak of COVID-19 pandemic while maintaining strict COVID-19 health guidelines.

Our heartiest gratitude goes to Epyllion Group, our contractors, suppliers, M&E consultants, project partners and crafts people for extending their co-operation in making this project a complete success.

Project Team Leads:

Mahmudul Anwar Riyaad
Mamnoon Murshed Chowdhury
Daniel Haque
Videography credit: Corpovisuals - Maruf Raihan


----------



## Bilal9

*The Noor Residence,Designed by DWm4 Architects*​


----------



## Homo Sapiens



Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Bilal9

*Sheltech Windflower*


Project Address : Plot 940/A, Road 14, Baitul Aman Housing, Adabor, Mohammadpur, Dhaka
Type : Residential Building
Land Area : 81.04 Katha
No of Towers : 04
No. of Level/Storied : 10 Storied (G+9)
Apartment Size : 1440 sft. (Approximate)
No. of Total Units : 192
Date of Completion : 2027


----------



## Homo Sapiens



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

The Navana Ascension residential apartment is a thoughtfully detailed and well-planned project located in the calm locale of Gulshan. The apartment sought creative solutions to address noise and sun, shielding and protecting its inhabitants while offering light and efficient ventilation. The project is designed by Form.3 Architects and developed by Navana Real Estate Ltd.


----------



## BananaRepublicUK

Bilal9 said:


> The Navana Ascension residential apartment is a thoughtfully detailed and well-planned project located in the calm locale of Gulshan. The apartment sought creative solutions to address noise and sun, shielding and protecting its inhabitants while offering light and efficient ventilation. The project is designed by Form.3 Architects and developed by Navana Real Estate Ltd.
> 
> View attachment 872873
> 
> 
> View attachment 872874
> 
> 
> View attachment 872875
> 
> 
> View attachment 872876



I recently stayed in one of those plush apartments - as a guest of a dear friend.

My friend did a tour of all the amenities and stuff.

I was amazed at the thought process of the architects.

But I will never settle in BD.

To get the same lifestyle (my Medieval English village) in BD I would have to spend five times more.

A middle class lifestyle is prohibitively expensive in BD.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Retail interior design in Bangladesh has now become a playground for local Interior Designer. Local Atelier DWM4 won award for their design for local apparel and fashion boutique QRIUS from APEDA which is an Asian industry rag for this sector.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Corporate Head Office Prime Bank . Gulshan Avenue . Dhaka.
Scheduled Completion : 2023


----------



## BananaRepublicUK

Bilal9 said:


> Corporate Head Office Prime Bank . Gulshan Avenue . Dhaka.
> Scheduled Completion : 2023
> 
> View attachment 873091



Photoshopped!

In real life there will be dirty roads and cables everywhere.


----------



## Bilal9

New casual place without pretense to get a few bites, TravelEast in Banani.





















Chicken Teriyaki





Nori Beef Tacos





Fried Prawn Maki Roll





Dragon roll





Vietnamese prawn roll (AKA spring roll)


----------



## Bilal9

In and around the canyons of Banani and Gulshan (Dhaka Suburb)





















4k Drone video of Dhaka Traffic, the second half is mostly around the Parliament House


----------



## Bilal9

Shanta Forum, Tejgaon


----------



## Bilal9




----------



## Bilal9

More Dhaka streetshots





















*Proposed Lakeside Hotel, Gulshan (20 FL + 4 BA)*


----------



## Bilal9

*Aga Khan Academy Dhaka welcomes its first batch of students*

21 August 2022

The Aga Khan Academy Dhaka, an agency of the Aga Khan Development Network (AKDN), opened its doors for the first time today to 575 students. The long-awaited moment was met with anticipation, excitement and joy as students explored their new 17-acre, state-of-the-art, award-winning campus.






Aga Khan Academy Dhaka welcomes its first batch of students | Aga Khan Academies







www.agakhanacademies.org





*The Aga Khan Academy Dhaka welcomed 575 students to its campus for the first time today.*







“I am feeling so ecstatic right now for the first day of classes, and to learn here and dive deep into various topics and use them in my daily life,” said Grade 6 student Dootee Oronna.

Located in Bashundhara, the Academy is the fourth in an integrated global network of non-profit, non-denominational, residential schools. The Aga Khan Academies is dedicated to expanding access to education of an international standard of excellence to exceptional girls and boys regardless of their ability to pay. Currently, 50 percent of students across the Academies receive some level of financial aid through scholarship funding.

The Academy in Dhaka follows the highly successful models established by the Academies in Mombasa, Kenya, Hyderabad, India and Maputo, Mozambique. In addition, the Academy carries forward the legacy of The Aga Khan School, Dhaka – which has been providing high quality education to students in Dhaka for over 30 years – with more than 90 percent of students from the school transitioning to the Academy.

*Students spent time with their teachers inside and outside the classroom, touring the campus and preparing for the rest of the academic year.*






Welcoming students, staff and parents gathering on the grounds on the momentous opening day, AKDN Diplomatic Representative for Bangladesh, His Excellency Munir M Merali spoke about His Highness the Aga Khan’s vision for the Academies and the impact that its future leaders would have in the decades to come.

“Education remains a key area of interest for AKDN in Bangladesh,” HE Munir M Merali remarked. “With around 40 million young students in the primary and secondary education system in the country, the quality of education and teaching is most important. For this and other reasons, AKDN is committed to helping improve the education sector by developing models of excellence in education, such as the Aga Khan Academy Dhaka.”

AKDN has been active in Bangladesh for nearly seven decades, working in areas of early childhood development, pre-tertiary education and financial services within the country. In 2013, the People’s Republic of Bangladesh and AKDN signed a Protocol of Cooperation – building off an earlier protocol signed in 1993 – to enhance the collaboration between the country and AKDN in areas of economic, cultural and social development.

*Students across the Academy were eager to enter their state-of-the-art classrooms and meet their teachers and new friends.*






In addition to providing excellence in education, this Academy will also be rooted in the local contexts of Bangladesh, with the aim of developing well-rounded, ethical homegrown leaders who will use the knowledge they have gained to enhance the quality of life in their home country.

Similar to its sister Academies, the Academy in Dhaka is an International Baccalaureate (IB) World School. The curriculum is designed to be inquiry-based and holistic, which is complemented by the Academy’s co-curricular, arts, athletic and community service initiatives. This will be further enhanced through the Academy’s residential programme, which – once established in the near future – will bring students and staff from around the world to the Academy to provide a broad selection of activities and leadership opportunities.

Parents equally shared the excitement of students, who were eager to get to their classrooms.

*Majority of the teachers at the Aga Khan Academy Dhaka are from Bangladesh and are highly-trained IB educators.*






“We’ve been waiting for the Aga Khan Academy Dhaka to open, and we really wanted our daughter to go to a school that provides all the facilities from arts, to academics, to sports and everything else,” said Nehal Ahamad, a parent of a Grade 3 student, who attended the parents’ morning coffee event at the Academy. “We’re very excited to be here and to meet the parents, the staff and the teachers. It’s a wonderful campus – well done to the Aga Khan Academy Dhaka.”

For the teachers at the Academy, not only are they looking forward to beginning this academic year at a new campus with state-of-the-art facilities, but also to the professional development opportunities they will be exposed to through the Academy’s Professional Development Centre.

"I’m excited to be here at the Aga Khan Academy Dhaka because we’re making history here – we have a wonderful campus that caters to our students’ needs and we have an incredible curriculum,” English teacher Tahmina Begum said. “I’m happy to be a part of this history here that is also allowing me to become a better teacher for my students through the professional development workshops the Academy will provide.”

The establishment of the new Academy has been made possible by the continued support of the government of the People’s Republic of Bangladesh, whose vision for excellence in education has closely aligned with that of AKDN, as well as the dedicated staff and parents, all of whom have contributed to ensure that the students have access to the very best standards of education at the Academy.


----------



## Bilal9

Madchef is one of Dhaka's best gourmet burger joints but the menu includes pretty much all casual eatery items, let the images do the talking.


----------



## Bilal9

BananaRepublicUK said:


> Is Dhakaya middle class really into these kinds of unhealthy American crap?
> 
> Why does the Dhakaya middle class have a junk food diet? Pretty unsophisticated diet!



Well you should go campaign in Dhaka when you are there next. 

But seriously - this is food for teenagers. Older folks don't have this in their diet.


----------



## Bilal9

Ramna Park dates before British Raj times and is the Central Park type area for Dhaka. Recent renovations have worked new vitality in the area.






*Cityscape: A leap towards eco-friendly architecture in Bangladesh
Cityscape Tower is one of Bangladesh’s first commercial buildings to earn a Platinum LEED (Leadership in Energy and Environmental Design) certification, the highest tier of LEED’s point-based system*
Cityscape Tower stands tall with the juxtaposition of its modern structure and the lush greenery surrounding it. Photo: Cityscape International Ltd.
" style="box-sizing: inherit; cursor: pointer;"> 






Cityscape Tower stands tall with the juxtaposition of its modern structure and the lush greenery surrounding it. Photo: Cityscape International Ltd.

*Cityscape Tower protrudes from the surrounding trees and plants like a bullet caught mid-flight of an exit wound.*
In the business hub of Dhaka, on Gulshan Avenue, Cityscape Tower stands tall with the juxtaposition of its modern structure and the lush greenery surrounding it. It stands as a towering dark structure engulfed in a shock of green, interrupting the line of concrete.
Behind its doors lies a balance between nature and urbanisation through contemporary architecture.
With the environment in mind, the building was designed with a combination of strategies and environment-friendly materials to create a green space such as energy producing lifts, efficient ventilation system, adjustable lights, and more.

Built by the environmentally conscious construction and real-estate company Cityscape International Ltd, the high-rise commercial space is set upon 1,17,360 sq. ft. total space with a floor size of 5,780 sq. ft.
At the ground floor of the building you will find a spacious lobby encompassed by glass walls, which lets in natural light. From there you also get a clear view of the lush greenery surrounding the structure.


Cityscape Tower is one of Bangladesh's first commercial buildings to earn a Platinum LEED (Leadership in Energy and Environmental Design) certification, the highest tier of LEED's point-based system.

The ground floor of the building is surrounded by lush greenery. Photo: Cityscape International Ltd
" style="box-sizing: inherit; cursor: pointer;"> 






The ground floor of the building is surrounded by lush greenery. Photo: Cityscape International Ltd
"Getting the building LEED certified was a major requirement of the client and was determined to overcome any barriers to make it happen," commented architect Mujtaba Ahsan, who served as a project consultant.


In an earlier interview on television, Nahid Sarwar, the Managing Director of Cityscape International Ltd. explained why Platinum LEED Certification was so important to them. He said, "If you follow codes for a building, whether it is residential or commercial, and if we work with a certain baseline in mind, we can move towards advancement. But as there is a lack of rating systems in our country, we are forced to work without proper restrictions."


Behind the doors of Cityscape Tower lies a balance between nature and urbanisation through contemporary architecture. Photo: Cityscape International Ltd.
" style="box-sizing: inherit; cursor: pointer;">[IMG alt="Behind the doors of Cityscape Tower lies a balance between nature and urbanisation through contemporary architecture. Photo: Cityscape International Ltd.
"]https://www.tbsnews.net/sites/defau....jpg?itok=z0HI5A2T&timestamp=1663043402[/IMG]
Behind the doors of Cityscape Tower lies a balance between nature and urbanisation through contemporary architecture. Photo: Cityscape International Ltd.
The eco-friendly plan began from choosing the very materials the building is made of. As the project demanded special resources, many of the materials were imported such as marble from Italy, wood cladding panels from Spain, and glass from China.

Even though the building was designed for office spaces - it is home to Trust Bank's Corporate branch - you will also find a North End outlet greeting you at the entrance and Chaap Ghor's Signature Gulshan Branch.


Inside the Cityscape International Ltd.'s office area, you will find plants hanging from the ceiling and arrangements of foliage along the walls, almost as if nature was reclaiming the space.

The design uses vertical greenery, making the man-made structure look like it is one with nature.

"Being surrounded by greenery psychologically helps people feel calmer," stated Mujtaba. "We used local species of plants as they thrive in our climate, putting less stress on resources and costs for maintenance."

The building boasts beautiful waterfall-like features which align with its green policy.

The building was designed for office spaces. Photo: Cityscape International Ltd.
" style="box-sizing: inherit; cursor: pointer;">[IMG alt="The building was designed for office spaces. Photo: Cityscape International Ltd.
"]https://www.tbsnews.net/sites/defau....jpg?itok=Kxo4chj9&timestamp=1663043430[/IMG]
The building was designed for office spaces. Photo: Cityscape International Ltd.
"There are many features in the design which reuses water from the building to fertilise the plants," said Mujtaba.

On the exterior walls, a dark wooden slate-like material gives the design a modern and luxurious look. The material used for this was compressed wood – made of a mix of recycled wood, sawdust and resin.

The design also heavily relies on glass. Logically, large windows let natural light in, reducing reliance on artificial lights. However, in Bangladesh's climate, using large windows is not an easy matter. Without the proper materials, the interior can easily become very hot, increasing the dependency on air conditioners.

This is where Cityscape Tower faced one of its many challenges to meet the LEED certification criteria.

"We suggested solar screens, however, it would significantly increase the construction cost," said Mujtaba.

To combat this, the building uses Pilkington Solar Control glass, a double glass which helps keep the heat out, while letting an abundance of sunlight in.

Photo: Cityscape International Ltd.
" style="box-sizing: inherit; cursor: pointer;"> 






Photo: Cityscape International Ltd.
"Due to the windows, combined with other strategies, our air conditioners are 40% more energy efficient than they would have been without a green approach," Mujtaba added.

On top of using energy-efficient LED lights, the building also features light sensors that are able to automatically adjust with the natural light inside the space.

"During the designing phase, we simulated the space and tried measuring the amount of light needed in each area. We wanted to make the space energy efficient while maximising user comfort," said Mujtaba.

Managing a way to keep the heat out was important to remain energy-efficient. There is a gap between the wooden exterior wall and the walls of the building. When the sun hits the structure, the rays hit the outer layer, keeping heat out.

The eco-friendly design also extended to the air conditioning system. A heat recovery wheel was added to the air conditioners which reduces the power required to maintain a cooler climate.

Cityscape Tower also uses unique elevators. The building uses Gen2 elevators, which can produce energy.

"In the upward journey, the elevator consumes energy. However, in the downward journey, its motor rotates due to the gravitational pull, producing energy. Overall, the energy consumption of the elevator is quite low," explained Mujtaba.

Even though the building uses imported materials and innovative equipment, calling it an expensive project is debatable.

Photo: Cityscape International Ltd.
" style="box-sizing: inherit; cursor: pointer;"> 






Photo: Cityscape International Ltd.
Mujtaba explained, "In the long run, you save electricity, water, and other resources year after year. The employees will also show a boost in productivity due to the good environment. Over time, the cost of this space will decrease. On top of that, it shows a brand's commitment to the environment, which promotes their image."

Furthermore, the project's construction cost was not significantly impacted in pursuit of meeting LEED criteria.

Even though Cityscape International Ltd pursued a US LEED certification, the architects were able to complete the certification process remotely. While all the paperwork was completed virtually and submitted online, the organisation cross-checked and verified the facts through a third party.

However, the project was not all easy sailing. After all, the US LEED certification is a measure for environment-friendly architecture in a foreign country. When it comes to the environment, there is no one-size-fits-all solution, as each country has its unique qualities, whether it be geographic or legal.

Despite achieving Platinum, Cityscape Tower ended up having to sacrifice points due to being situated in Bangladesh. According to LEED requirements, buildings should use certified wood, which, among other things, ensures that the wood being used is also being replenished. However, as Bangladesh does not have certified wood suppliers, the material could not be incorporated into Cityscape Tower.

The local demand for imported materials is also concerning, which stands as a huge obstacle for local brands.

Photo: Cityscape International Ltd.
" style="box-sizing: inherit; cursor: pointer;"> 






Photo: Cityscape International Ltd.
"There is a trend among clients preferring imported materials. Even if there are local alternatives available, people assume that imported materials will be of better quality," explained Mujtaba.

However, initiatives to create a guideline fit for Bangladesh are being taken. For example, SREDA introduced BEEER (Building Energy Efficiency and Environment Rating) which primarily targets the residential sector.

"I feel like there needs to be a more extensive application of a local rating system. Bangladesh is one of the few countries that does not have one," said Mujtaba.

At the end of the day, creating a proper guideline is about more than just the architects, the government plays a crucial role in its success.

"There needs to be a bridge between the government and architects, if we work together, we can improve this sector significantly," said Mujtaba.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

*An Edifice in Nature
Text by Afiya Raisa*

SHOWCASESeptember 1, 2022

United Kashbon, a complex by United Real Estate, is a multi-story residential building that provides a new definition of living in a green-oriented housing complex in an urban sprawl like Dhaka city. Architect Faisal Mahbub is the maestro behind this state-of-the-art residential complex that is located only a few kilometres away from Gulshan 2.












According to the architect, the biggest problem that Dhaka city faces is the shortage of land. “With an ever-growing population in a land area of just 300 sq km, ‘land’ seems to be the rarest asset in our country. Fortunately, the United Group had a land bank in their possession which is known as United City, situated 2-3 km from Gulshan 2. Initially, the entire land was segmented into individual plots to be sold off to clients. However, the directors later realized that if the entire area is redesigned to create a more improved urban environment, it would benefit both the company and the patrons”, he shares. ‘Meghbon’, a condominium that consists of an area of 54 acres and a CBD (central business district) of 40 bighas of land for United City was developed because of this development idea. The main idea was to create a self-sustaining neighbourhood consisting of mosques, offices, parks, another public realm, and a residential zone.













The team started United Kashbon, a smaller scale development compared to Meghbon, to slowly build up the momentum to create the larger scale project. Thus, United Kashbon was built on a land area of 1 bigha. The structure was used as a test case scenario to understand the needs and requirements of a real estate development of this scale since, according to the architect, “There is no shortcut to experience”. Initially, there were concerns regarding the surrounding environment of the complex as it was amid a green field, however, the client’s response worked as a catalyst for the team to move forward.





The 13-storey complex consists of common facilities on the ground floor and first floor while the rest of the 11 floors comprise 33 apartments in total. Each floor consists of 3 units and has a variety of apartment sizes between 2500-2800 sft (all inclusive). A notable feature of this complex is that the first 2 floors do not have any residential apartments, as people often prefer not to live on the first floor due to factors such as sound pollution, dust pollution, etc.















> The main motto while designing this complex was the famous ideology “Form follows function”.


According to the architect, the outward appearance of the complex must reflect the type of function it holds within.
The team tried to integrate the concept of natural ventilation into the complex to create a sustainable and environmentally friendly building.

The name “Kashbon” originates from the fact that the land initially consisted of a ‘kashful’ field which had to be removed to build the complex. However, the team ensured that the green they removed was brought back into the space in the form of terraces and landscaping.

The structure is mainly comprised of concrete beams and columns with brick used as filler material. A design decision that is quite significant is the use of tiles on the exterior. Since Bangladesh is prone to rainfall, the use of plasters and paints on the exterior of the building causes these elements to wash off, resulting in environmental pollution. Therefore, even though the initial expenditure for the tiling was high, it worked in creating a sustainable development that requires little to no maintenance in the long run. All materials except for the marbles are locally sourced, while the tiles are specifically customized according to the requirements of the team. The interior design for the building was kept untouched so that clients can tailor it to meet their needs.


















In conclusion, the architect believes this project was a success. However, in architecture, there is always a chance to improve and learn from the past. “Every project is different, every client is different, every site is different. Therefore, every design provides architects with new challenges that require new solutions. So, there is always something new one can learn from a new project. That is the beauty of architecture.”, says Architect Faisal Mahbub.

United Real Estate prefers to differentiate itself by building projects that are distinctive and meaningful rather than simply racking up numbers in our portfolio. Its goal is to establish themselves as the preferred brand for clients who seek quality living through a seamless and holistic experience. United City is the flagship project of United Group. Its immediate priority is to expedite the development of this integrated township. It is well on schedule to complete the construction of United Hospital, Medical College and Nursing College and Masjid Al Mustafa. The company has recently launched the sales of United Charulata and is close to announcing the grandest condominium project in Dhaka. Other than United City, it is on the eve of launching another project near the airport which is going to be an architectural marvel in the retail scene. Every project it initiates is done so with the intent to make it into a new landmark.


----------



## Bilal9

*Arham Tower*​*( Completed under the banner of Spacezero )

Project Address*
79 Airport Road, Sector 07, Uttara, Dhaka
*Designed By*
Volumezero Limited
*Project Size*
12.00 Katha











-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Year*
2014
*Designer *
Volume Zero Architects, Dhaka
*Location*
Joarshahara, Khilkhet, Bashundhara, Dhaka
*Client*
Bashundhara Group
*Total built-area*
12300 m²


About​*Spread over 17 acres International Convention Centre, Bashundhara, (ICCB) is a unique initiative by the largest real estate conglomerate of the country, Bashundhara Group to revolutionize the convention experience of an emerging Dhaka.* The irregular shape of the site posed a challenge in envisioning the overall master plan. The site is approached via the 300’ wide Asian highway that bridges existing Dhaka with the emerging satellite township of Purbachal to the East. Once within the four-lane expressway forms the main spine flanked by four convention halls pushed to the irregularly shaped site peripheries. The entire traffic management system forms an efficient one-way loop around which the convention halls are placed and are interjected by planned canopied parking spaces.

Design​An ensemble of modular halls reflects monuments of simplicity and nobility in expressing ICCB’s architectural essence while the union of metal, concrete and glass harmonizes a contemporary blend. The master plan nestled within virgin hinterland is capable of simultaneously facilitating social events, expos, concerts, seminars, examinations et al. The landscape also provides a neutral and soothing backdrop to the convention halls, successfully creating a harmonizing blend of characters. In wholesomeness ICCB stands at a perfect junction between Dhaka and the emerging township of East and aspires to redefine the convention experience at large.


----------



## Bilal9

Story of a common upper middle class condo complex in Dhaka, Bangladesh.

Simpletree "Thikana" (Thikana means "address" in Bangla) comprises of two building units. A double unit per floor building, Thikana 2A and a single unit per floor structure, Thikana 2B. The two buildings are however placed in a single compound contained within the overall site. Building is placed aligned to south-western boundary to have free landscaped forecourt at the north main street. Service core is positioned to in the best strategic placement while the two wings/flats are strategically configured to create the green front of a rectangular size. The units are laid asymmetrically to reflect proper response to climate and site context.


----------



## Bilal9

Gulshan Centerpoint has started construction


----------



## Bilal9




----------



## Bilal9

Streamlined Glamour | Badel Heights Renovation​A project by local Interior Design Atelier "Hive Interiors".

This 4000 sq ft apartment personifies a warm, glamorous and yet inviting space. The customized designs allow the refined tastes of its inhabitants and the professional touches of the Hive Interiors team.

The modelling of the residential apartment began with a clear vision. The designers of Hive Interiors note, “The clients had a clear understanding of their desired outcome for the space. They wanted something which reflected their lifestyle and personalities, opting for luxurious, bespoke designs constructed to fit their needs and taste.”









Although the home owners crossed borders quite frequently, frequent communication and cooperation allowed every aspect of the home, beginning from custom flooring, eclectic lighting fixtures, tailored furniture and various accents, to be purposefully and boldly executed. Creative freedom allowed Hive to incorporate unorthodox elements and push the envelope.

The concept derived from the clients’ preferred colour palette of black, gold and white.



> The pre-purchased animal print arm-chairs became a focal point around which the remaining pieces began to come together.


The introduction of the curved sofas broke the monotony of squared spaces. These elements allowed Hive to fine-tune the interior concept, branching off into what the final product ultimately embodies; classic, eclectic elegance.








The design process began in September, while the official construction set about in December. The original 4-bedroom apartment had an entire bedroom and bathroom demolished to expand the dining and main living space, simultaneously incorporating a hidden closet alongside a powder room. The marble floors were re-polished, altering the glaze to create a penthouse ambiance, taking advantage of the higher floor level. Including importing accent furniture, creating custom furniture at the Hive factory, accessories, decoration pieces, the project took around 4 months to reach completion.

The completed home consists of a foyer leading to two living rooms, one grand living with a dining space, one family living room with a breakfast area beside newly built brass painted pantry cabinets. The master bedroom suite is complete with new closet areas, a child’s bedroom and a guest bedroom.








The existing marble was laid in with new marble white tiles that created a contrast, alongside brass bits to create elegant divisions for space transitions. Marble, wood, tiles, skin rock, brass channels, formica, were the primary materials used for the project. Black marble was used as the backsplash for the living area TV, blending in creating a seamless look as well as backlit shelves on either side and a shelf gap at the bottom.

The large windows surrounding the home are lined with rectangular white moulding elongating the walls adding to the Art Deco style of the home. Including elements of the colour palette within the imported light fixtures, bold splashes of black, white, beige and gold, as well as interesting textures can be seen scattered throughout the apartment.







> A combination of shapes, colours, textures and proportions were utilised within the furniture pieces to create a cohesive ambiance.


The main door, originally a full metal bulletproof, cherry-wood laminated door, was painted black to match the theme and new brass handles created a polished accent. The grand living area showcases round punch with moulded cornices adding a finished look to the sleek home.








Sharing their journey Hive states, “Construction in Bangladesh can be very tricky and many things go sideways now and then; however, as designers, it is our job to think on our feet to find solutions to get the optimum results. We particularly like the dominating TV wall which was a challenge to manufacture here for the TV to blend in seamlessly. It just had to be perfect with in-laid brass bits. The hidden closet behind the dining space was fun to create and a customised door to hide the MDB which posed as a part of the wall to blend in with the interior.”

The studio prides itself on experimentation with different materials and textures, creating unique interiors retaining their style signature to “raise the bar” for interior decor in the country.


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Crafted Bold and Strong | Aptech Industrial Park​*Designed by Sthapotik architectural design studio and Discreet, Architectural Consultants, the ready-made garment industry, Aptech Industrial Park, developed in Kashimpur, Gazipur, approaches a strong and bold design language. The predominant geometric shape of the factory complex; the intermingling of solid and void, is greatly influenced by the works of architect Louis I Kahn, and his design: the Bangladesh National Parliament. The overall project provides an economical, sustainable, yet novel design to give a contemporary industrial identity to the factory complex. *





The complex is set on a land of 42783.37 square meters comprising ten building masses. The building footprint is kept as minimum as possible as the gross built area is 7011.52 square meters which makes the maximum ground coverage only 41.36 percent of the total site area. Directed by Ar. Sharif Uddin Ahammed and Ar.Tawhid Imam, the design began with the functional zoning; arranging the ten building blocks. As the factory houses a range of industrial activities, the strategic planning of connecting spaces and also separating different activity areas was of crucial importance.

At the entrance, on the south, is the ancillary block consisting of healthcare, childcare units, security, and control unit, and an administrative office. Ahead are the sewing and finishing blocks; the largest in volume and operating the most crucial industrial functions. Positioned near the west boundary wall are the dining and kitchen block. The washing plant and ETP blocks locate on the north while the rest house locates on the east side of the complex; separated by a water body to provide privacy to the dwellers. The complex includes two jute boiler; one at the rear of the dining and kitchen block and one beside the washing plant mass.








“Industry design carries many challenges. One is to ensure smooth horizontal and vertical circulation. The project employs ten thousand occupants per shift which suggests high congestion. We strategically zoned the building blocks to ease circulation during high-traffic times, and clear the complexities of the industrial functions. One of the other major design concerns of the industry is fire-hazard management. A fire hazard in the RMG industry is most crucial among other mishaps,” shares Sharif Uddin Ahammed, principal architect of Sthapotik. “To avoid the risk of fire emergencies, all the fire-stairs and lifts of the sewing and finishing building are isolated from the main mass and connected by a 3m bridge provided with large openings that allow positive air.”








Inside, the building blocks are based on an open-plan concept with a high ceiling and large glass panels allowing natural light to the core of the factory space. The additional transmission of light into the factory complex tends to lead to more productivity, meanwhile, making it energy-efficient and lowering its operating costs substantially. The clean lines and openness of the interior and a continuous flow of overhead lights ensure maximum comfort. Each building block is north-south oriented and composed of regionally available materials: brick and concrete.



> The construction of the building relies upon and celebrates local construction: cast-in-situ, and craft traditions.










Vertical louvers are introduced on the south and west façades of the building blocks to avoid direct heat penetration inside the working zone. Additionally, the louver screens refine the architectural language and humanize the appearance of the harder concrete material while the geometric shapes found on the façade add a dramatic impact to the overall composition of the building and acts as light wells and a natural environmental control system for the interior. For architect Louis Kahn: light was an important aspect in the design of a building, not just as a way to illuminate a space, but rather conceptualizing light as a creator of space.



> The design philosophy of Kahn is evident in Aptech Industrial Park; as seen in its features, both interior and exterior.




*Architect Profile*

Since its inception in 2006, Sthapotik has built a reputation for innovative design and exceptional services by principal architect Sharif Uddin Ahammed and lead architect Tawhid Imam. ‘Responsive environments in architecture’- this is what the team believes in and also wants to promote among their clients through their design approach. Sthapotik believes the promise of new possibilities for architecture to engage and shape the future lies in the revision of boundaries between the urban, the rural, and the natural.


----------



## Bilal9




----------



## Bilal9

Chittagong Condo/shopping project


----------



## Bilal9

*Shanta Bansari, UN Road, Baridhara

Luxury Condo Units*

3946 sq. ft. - 7667 sq. ft. units


----------



## Bilal9

*Purbachal Expressway to open for traffic in December*
The 12.5km expressway is being constructed at a cost of more than Tk14,000 crore






Purbachal Expressway *Mahmud Hossain Opu/Dhaka Tribune*
Sohel Mamun

The long-awaited Purbachal expressway, from Kuril flyover point in Dhaka to Kanchan Bridge in Narayanganj, is expected to open for traffic in December this year as more than 85% of the construction work has been completed.

According to project officials, the 8-lane expressway with service roads and canals will be one of the most attractive expressways in Southeast Asia. The 12.5km expressway is being constructed at a cost of more than Tk14,000 crore, making it the most expensive roadway in the country in terms of construction cost per kilometer.

The expressway will not have any stopover points, traffic signals, or any other obstacles, so vehicles can run its entire length in as little as six or seven minutes. It is expected to ease road communication between the capital, Chittagong, and Sylhet.

It will be connected to the Dhaka bypass to ease northbound travel.




Purbachal Expressway *Mahmud Hossain Opu/Dhaka Tribune*

The Bangladesh Army is constructing the expressway under the supervision of Rajdhani Unnayan Kartipakkha (Rajuk).

“The work is progressing very fast and we are set to open the expressway for traffic in December,” said Ujjwal Mallick, chief engineer (implementation) of Rajuk.

He added that the construction of some components, such as the digging of canals, will continue even after the expressway is inaugurated. Work on the canals is progressing slowly due to complexities in land acquisition.

The canals, about 100ft wide, will be dug on both sides of the expressway. Service roads with multiple lanes will run by both canals.

“The picture of the whole area will change once the expressway is opened for traffic,” Ujjwal Mallick added.

During a recent visit to the project area, heavy machinery, including cranes, loaders, lifters, dredgers, and excavators, were seen working on expressway.

*A new attraction for people*

According to the officials, the expressway was redesigned with five intersections which will serve as the main attraction of the expressway.

Construction of the intersections is almost complete. Expressway users will use underground parts of the intersections, while service lane users will move through the above-ground parts of the intersection. The intersections are the first of their kind in South Asia.





Purbachal Expressway *Mahmud Hossain Opu/Dhaka Tribune*

According to the project documents, there are 13 arch bridges, 10 large bridges, 4km of drains, two culverts, and 12 water bus stands along the canals.

The charming pedestrian bridges across the canals will mainly attract tourists. They can enjoy the beauty of the entire project by using the bridge. Water buses will run on both sides of the canal, which will be launched mainly for tourists. Green walkways will be constructed on both sides of the canal.

More than 40,000 tourists are expected to visit the bridge each day.

“It is not only for the safe and reliable communication of east-west of Dhaka, but also for entertainment and to make the area beautiful,” said Ujjal Mallick.

*100-foot canals to reduce waterlogging*

According to the project documents, the canals on the sides of the expressway will help reduce waterlogging.

Apart from 100-foot canals, the project includes renovation of the Dumni, Boalia, and AD-8 canals. These canals can reduce waterlogging in West Dhaka, including in Nikunja-1, Nikunja-2, Joarsahara, Cantonment, Hazrat Shahjalal International Airport, Kalachandpur, Kaola, and Bashundhara residential area.

The project is a revised version of the Excavation and development of 100 feet wide canal on both sides of Kuril-Purbachal Link Road project passed in 2015.

The estimated cost of the project in 2015 was Tk. 5,286.91 crore. Due to the addition of three more canals, roads, bridges, and other components, the cost of the revised project increased to more than Tk.14,000 crore currently.


----------



## Bilal9

What does one need in life? A tin shack barely bigger than the six foot casket one will need to make the journey to meet one's maker. Verily to Allah we shall return....here is one guy's story in Purbachal, Dhaka's newest suburbia....

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I've spent a considerable amount of time in the first half of 2021 building a temporary structure on our plot in Purbachal Sector 18. My experience is that we will see a lot of new developments and construction once the highway is completed.

I constructed a boundary wall and a building and gave the contract to a local contractor who was very honest and did good work. Property prices in Purbachal is on the way up, with prices doubling in the last 2/3 years.

While I was building the temporary structure there were no DESCO power lines in the area, however they are actively working in the area and power lines were on our street by September 2021.

Here are some photos of my project. There's even an ISP in the area, so I've got a decent internet connection, fast enough to have IP CCTV cameras on the site.

Really pleased with how it turned out.


























One year on, plants are more mature and some flowers blooming. You can also see the DESCO power lines have been installed.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Bilal9




----------



## Bilal9

Shamsul Alamin Real Estate (SARE) is building this 16 story commercial project in Banani Road no. 11. Unusual small project using vertical type panels to block sunlight heat and glare.


----------



## Bilal9

4k video of Chittagong - Second largest city and major port of Bangladesh. Also, a major manufacturing and shipbuilding hub.


----------



## BananaRepublicUK

Bilal9 said:


> Shamsul Alamin Real Estate (SARE) is building this 16 story commercial project in Banani Road no. 11. Unusual small project using vertical type panels to block sunlight heat and glare.
> 
> View attachment 886685



How much are these going for?


----------



## Bilal9

BananaRepublicUK said:


> How much are these going for?



These are not apartment or condo residential projects, this SARE project is a commercial property development.

That said, apartment and condo prices in the area depend on square footage and level of appointments and luxury.

2500 sqft old-build apartments in older areas in Banani will cost around 3 crores while there are certain 4000~5000 sqft. newer luxury condos in Gulshan will cost around 8~10 crores. Several of my well-heeled friends recently bought two-story 12000 sqft. bi-level penthouses in Gulshan for around 15~16 crores.

That kind of property in that price level (8~10 crore) is what I described above in another post (which compares well with luxury condos overseas).









Recent Urban development in Bangladesh






defence.pk





As they say, sky's the limit....but how much space and luxury does one need?


----------



## BananaRepublicUK

Bilal9 said:


> These are not apartment or condo residential projects, this SARE project is a commercial property development.
> 
> That said, apartment and condo prices in the area depend on square footage and level of appointments and luxury.
> 
> 2500 sqft old-build apartments in older areas in Banani will cost around 3 crores while there are certain 4000~5000 sqft. newer luxury condos in Gulshan will cost around 8~10 crores. Several of my well-heeled friends recently bought two-story 12000 sqft. bi-level penthouses in Gulshan for around 15~16 crores.
> 
> That kind of property in that price level (8~10 crore) is what I described above in another post (which compares well with luxury condos overseas).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Recent Urban development in Bangladesh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defence.pk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As they say, sky's the limit....but how much space and luxury does one need?



Basically, 1.2 million pounds gives you a nice flat in the nicest part of Dhaka.

Very nice.

But I still prefer the peace and tranquility of Sylhet. With a lot of greenery near by.


----------



## EasyNow

Bilal9 said:


> What does one need in life? A tin shack barely bigger than the six foot casket one will need to make the journey to meet one's maker. Verily to Allah we shall return....here is one guy's story in Purbachal, Dhaka's newest suburbia....
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> I've spent a considerable amount of time in the first half of 2021 building a temporary structure on our plot in Purbachal Sector 18. My experience is that we will see a lot of new developments and construction once the highway is completed.
> 
> I constructed a boundary wall and a building and gave the contract to a local contractor who was very honest and did good work. Property prices in Purbachal is on the way up, with prices doubling in the last 2/3 years.
> 
> While I was building the temporary structure there were no DESCO power lines in the area, however they are actively working in the area and power lines were on our street by September 2021.
> 
> Here are some photos of my project. There's even an ISP in the area, so I've got a decent internet connection, fast enough to have IP CCTV cameras on the site.
> 
> Really pleased with how it turned out.
> 
> View attachment 886488
> 
> 
> View attachment 886489
> 
> 
> View attachment 886490
> 
> 
> View attachment 886491
> 
> 
> View attachment 886492
> 
> 
> One year on, plants are more mature and some flowers blooming. You can also see the DESCO power lines have been installed.
> 
> View attachment 886493





I'm about to sell my 7.5katha plot in Purbachal sec 2. 


Quite torn about the idea as the area may be about to start really booming... But then prices achieved are pretty good now - what do you think @Bilal9

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

EasyNow said:


> I'm about to sell my 7.5katha plot in Purbachal sec 2.
> 
> 
> Quite torn about the idea as the area may be about to start really booming... But then prices achieved are pretty good now - what do you think @Bilal9



Sell now, Real Estate in Bangladesh is taking a nosedive next year as recession looms at home, unless magically Putin stops.

Will be a while before any booming happens. Worldwide GDP growth will be at 3% or under that. In Asia and Bangladesh will be max 5% growth....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EasyNow

Bilal9 said:


> Sell now, Real Estate in Bangladesh is taking a nosedive next year as recession looms at home, unless magically Putin stops.
> 
> Will be a while before any booming happens. Worldwide GDP growth will be at 3% or under that. In Asia and Bangladesh will be max 5% growth....



That's very unambiguous advice! Much appreciated buddy

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Bilal9

EasyNow said:


> That's very unambiguous advice! Much appreciated buddy



Any time Bhai. Just going by what I hear around me in real estate circles.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

Major mall development in Chittagong


----------



## Bilal9

Swissotel Niketan (27 stories) 7th floor (16000 sqft) being cast in one go. The Hotel faces Hatirjheel near Police Plaza section. Will probably use multiple 42m and 52m Schwing concrete boom pumps.


----------



## Bilal9

Typical 3500 sqft upper middle class condo in Gulshan

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Decorus Continuity | Charubithi 3B​Text by Zariat Mushfique Khan​
“A home should be rooted, not decorated”, a belief personified by Architect Sudeshna Shirin Chowdhury through Charubithi 3B. Situated in Gulshan 1, the 3,500 sqft apartment embodies the dual spirit of a contemporary and classic home.





The principal architect for architectural and interior design consultancy studio, Studi, Sudeshna Shirin Chowdhury explained her belief that homes should represent the owner. She states, “As a designer, I like to shape each and every space according to the person who is actually going to use the space.



> For Charubithi 3B, the approach had been to create a layout where every individual member of the home had their own comfort space while also creating functional communal spaces.


It was distributed in such a way where everyone can all sit together, enjoy their time together and have their private time as well.”








Noting the client’s vast personal art curations, the architect revealed that a very neutral earthy palette, mostly greys, browns, beiges and whites were incorporated in order to complement the paintings. The completely new apartment had been a shell with only the ceiling and floors being finished, Studi took advantage of this creative freedom through hand picking all construction materials and creating all internal partition walls as per their requirements.

The work for the project began around September of 2020; not without its hurdles, it reached completion and was handed over in March 2021. “What we tried to do in this project is to source everything locally. Each furniture piece was locally purchased. However due to the project dates coinciding with the pandemic, it was quite difficult to source a lot of the necessary materials and the available labour force was also quite scarce.”








Highlighting the primary use of marble tiles, different shades of wood, concrete, experimentation with shades and textures of skim coats, Architect Sudeshna Shirin Chowdhury states, “We tried to keep it very neutral. We incorporated travertines in some walls, placing artwork or a mural that reflects the travertine on the wall it faces. There was a wall where we created the illusion of the wall being a window, strategically placing mirrors, this also created an elongating effect on the corridor opposing the mirrors. There was also a feature wall which the client themself painted, so it was a fun part. For me, the great part about this project was my relationship with the client, it was proper teamwork.”








Chowdhury called attention to the cabinet visible on the right hand side upon entry, disclosing that it is actually a shoe rack which was discreetly hidden through the use of strategic lighting and an alcove. She states, “There is actually a lot of storage in odd places scattered around the apartment that completely blends into the surroundings, which in itself is a feature of the home.”








“We retained at least three kinds of lighting that can be changed according to necessity. The corridor walls are adorned with concrete paint and paintings. A lot of indirect light was used, the spaces were illuminated in a way to create focus and highlight the objects the client wished to display.”

The architect explained the unique design of the home, noting that the apartment itself is a square layout surrounding a core. The lift and stairs are in the core, hence the home connects itself in a loop with a corridor running throughout the house. The corridor is the main walkway connecting the house, at a point leading to the kitchen with the family living area on the opposite side, designed in a manner to accommodate the family’s needs.

Chowdhury states,



> “The client had a particular style and preference. A very successful individual themselves, they have their own manner of thinking and criteria. We worked like partners to achieve what was most appropriate for them.”


----------



## BananaRepublicUK

EasyNow said:


> I'm about to sell my 7.5katha plot in Purbachal sec 2.
> 
> 
> Quite torn about the idea as the area may be about to start really booming... But then prices achieved are pretty good now - what do you think @Bilal9



What’s the asking price?

In the U.K. kitchens are the focal point of the house.

We love cooking as a family so went for a lavish kitchen. Our bedrooms and living rooms are very modest by comparison. 

I see in BD kitchen is still very much a non entity.


----------



## EasyNow

BananaRepublicUK said:


> What’s the asking price?
> 
> In the U.K. kitchens are the focal point of the house.
> 
> We love cooking as a family so went for a lavish kitchen. Our bedrooms and living rooms are very modest by comparison.
> 
> I see in BD kitchen is still very much a non entity.



7.5 cr. We have a buyer - there are developers in BD that are happily buying up anything in Purbachal


----------



## BananaRepublicUK

EasyNow said:


> 7.5 cr. We have a buyer - there are developers in BD that are happily buying up anything in Purbachal



Dear lord!!!

What a brilliant investment!


----------



## Tom-tom

BananaRepublicUK said:


> What’s the asking price?
> 
> In the U.K. kitchens are the focal point of the house.
> 
> We love cooking as a family so went for a lavish kitchen. Our bedrooms and living rooms are very modest by comparison.
> 
> I see in BD kitchen is still very much a non entity.



As that's where the domestic hands do most of their work lol.

Would you give a s class merc to a average worker to deliver small items?


----------



## BananaRepublicUK

Tom-tom said:


> As that's where the domestic hands do most of their work lol.
> 
> Would you give a s class merc to a average worker to deliver small items?



When you put it that way 🤣

But bd middle class is quite lazy and missing out…

Cooking together is a great way to bond as a family.

Also a great way to get kids to eat healthy food. And care about what they eat.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EasyNow

BananaRepublicUK said:


> Dear lord!!!
> 
> What a brilliant investment!



Yes those plots were amazing value - but a very long wait - 27 years and counting!



BananaRepublicUK said:


> When you put it that way 🤣
> 
> But bd middle class is quite lazy and missing out…
> 
> Cooking together is a great way to bond as a family.
> 
> Also a great way to get kids to eat healthy food. And care about what they eat.



I think you're right about this, domestic workers are getting harder to come by and cooking yourself or eating out will become more common I think


----------



## BananaRepublicUK

EasyNow said:


> Yes those plots were amazing value - but a very long wait - 27 years and counting!



Tbh, U.K. property market gave a better return over that period 🤣

And BAL will not take a cut 🤣

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## EasyNow

BananaRepublicUK said:


> Tbh, U.K. property market gave a better return over that period 🤣
> 
> And BAL will not take a cut 🤣



It was a £19k investment, so pretty stratospheric to be fair - but unlike a UK property investment there was no income in the meantime


----------



## Wergeland

EasyNow said:


> 7.5 cr. We have a buyer - there are developers in BD that are happily buying up anything in Purbachal



If you ask me. I would not sell.

It depends really on if its an long term investment or not. I mean the market may face a downturn for some years but in a long term perspective there is no doubt about Bangladesh economy upward trajectory. With soon 180 million people in a tiny land and a huge coming boom in the growth of middle and upper middle class, you bet the properties in central or close to central Dhaka will continue to appreciate.

The fact that a developer is interested in your lot really tells everything. They are the experts and know the long term prospects of land in Purbachal, Boshundhara etc. Wont be suprised if those two neighborhoods have similar trajectory (or even better) like Gulshan had since the 90s.

Then again, 7,5 cr i a lot of money. Choice is yours in the end. Good luck and i am sure youll will come to the right choice on whats best for you.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## EasyNow

Wergeland said:


> If you ask me. I would not sell.
> 
> It depends really on if its an long term investment or not. I mean the market may face a downturn for some years but in a long term perspective there is no doubt about Bangladesh economy upward trajectory. With soon 180 million people in a tiny land and a huge coming boom in the growth of middle and upper middle class, you bet the properties in central or close to central Dhaka will continue to appreciate.
> 
> The fact that a developer is interested in your lot really tells everything. They are the experts and know the long term prospects of land in Purbachal, Boshundhara etc. Wont be suprised if those two neighborhoods have similar trajectory (or even better) like Gulshan had since the 90s.
> 
> Then again, 7,5 cr i a lot of money. Choice is yours in the end. Good luck and i am sure youll will come to the right choice on whats best for you.



Tbh you're right & I know this too - but there is a time for everything and I believe this is the right time for me, double the money in 10 years may not benefit me as much.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

BananaRepublicUK said:


> What’s the asking price?
> 
> In the U.K. kitchens are the focal point of the house.
> 
> We love cooking as a family so went for a lavish kitchen. Our bedrooms and living rooms are very modest by comparison.
> 
> I see in BD kitchen is still very much a non entity.



In the West, kitchens are a gathering place for family, as the gharwaaley queen of the house calls the kitchen her personal domain and administrative discussion area. This is true for all classes in Western countries. US, UK and EU included. Sometimes (especially nowadays in well-to-do households) kitchens are open to the living room and sport the most expensive equipment in the house (stainless steel custom walk-in fridges, wolf heavy-duty cooktops etc.)

In the subcontinent, kitchen is the domain of the bais, housemaids, cooks and khansamas. Kitchens barely have any importance in the East and sport the most basic of equipment. As upper middle class Bangladeshi wives start working outside the house, this is rapidly changing, even in Bangladesh, as you can see above.






Wives and mothers in Bangladesh sometimes do labor in them more than supervisory style (especially on special occasions e.g. Eid, Diwali, Pujas, Shab-e-Baraat etc.), and especially if the family is of modest means or the women of the family care about the quality of khaana being served.

The two scenarios are wholly different.



EasyNow said:


> Tbh you're right & I know this too - but there is a time for everything and I believe this is the right time for me, double the money in 10 years may not benefit me as much.



Exactly. Those of us who live in the West have our own property goals here.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bilal9

_Set in a tranquil locale of an approximate three bigha land in Chandpur district, Bangladesh, the vacation house designed by architect Mohaimeen Islam, accommodates modern requirements and aesthetics while adhering to traditional roots. The project exhibits a concise and simplistic design approach, conforming to the local context, climate, and site-specific conditions. Built out of local materials and techniques, this project, ‘Nazmir Bari’ hence emphasizes the essence of solidarity and contemplation through an uncluttered and bold architectural expression._











The three-bigha piece of land, of Nazmir Bari, has been inherited over generations; however, left abandoned for a long time, as the family migrated to the city. Experiencing several years of urban life, the client longed to return to his homeland, to enjoy his retirement, where he once lived and grew up.



> “He wanted to replenish and rejuvenate the rural experience but without compromising modern-life facilities”
> says architect Mohaimeen.


“With passing time, the village life and its rural setting have transformed, largely driven by the effect of urbanization. Such change asserts a premise to redefine the village house conception, that can be appropriate to the current time while retaining the values of rural architectural features”, continuing. 

The site, in its origin, can be viewed as small forestry with a pond on the east and surrounded by a variety of trees, e.g. Rain, Shimul (Cotton), Karai and other fruit trees; some date 60 to 100 years old. Guided by such a natural setting, the house is purposefully positioned on the northern end which was originally vacant, leaving the dense tree zone unhampered. In this project, the design initiates with a sympathetic response to rural architecture, as the elongated eastern veranda overlooks the widespread front yard – the ‘uthan’. The veranda extends to the south, terminating on the outdoor deck, a place housing the drinking water deep-well, and occasionally used for cooking and eating. The uthan is also curated with a few seating platforms around the trees and a dedicated outdoor dining area. Traditionally, a uthan acts as the heart of rural architecture.








Whether celebrating seasonal changes or simply cooking huge family dinners – such activities are often performed around the uthan; which is no different in this project. However, the concept of the ‘roof’ feature is negotiated and deviates from the traditional pitch-roof characteristic. “To drain off the water, a roof does not need to be pitched; though it may offer an iconic semblance. We chose a flat roof structure, making the roof-top usable for gardening purposes, incorporating proper drainage system”, shares architect Mohaimeen. 



> The design adapts a simple linear configuration, separating the served and service functions.










The service block, placed on the west, comprises an open kitchen, a store room, a kitchen-veranda and other utilities, all acting as a thermal buffer from the western heat. The served zone comprises two bedrooms and a shared living and dining space; overlooking the uthan and the ancestral pond through an enlarged opening, that links the front veranda as an entry. All rooms are bathed in eastern light and southeastern air; brought in by large glass panelled windows, allowing plenty of natural light and fresh air to spill into the interior and maximizing the view of the vibrant landscape. The built-form hence acts as a silent enclosure to experience the enchanting landscape on the forefront, from within.

The house is materialized through the use of the most common local materials and engages local workers and construction techniques. Common brick, concrete, and metal details make up the palette of materials that avoid eccentricities and guarantee noble ageing with low maintenance costs. Extravagancy in interior furnishing was massively avoided, as the designed architectural features and the layout itself support a rather simple, yet modern spatial presence. Nonetheless, the project attempts to address environmental sustainability in terms of minimum acquisition of building footprint, retaining the existing landscape, limiting project cost by using local builders and materials, and maximizing utilization of natural energy sources. Hence, through a careful and sensible design-build approach, Nazmir Bari exemplifies its presence as a reformed generation of contextual modernity, befitting within a rural setting of Bangladesh.

*Architect Profile*




_Mohaimeen Islam_


Mohaimeen Islam is a practicing Architect and currently working as a PhD Researcher at the Future Building Initiative, at Monash University, Australia. He is also an Assistant Professor (on leave) in the Department of Architecture of Bangladesh University of Engineering and Technology. After completing his Masters in Design & Make, from the AA School, London in 2016, Mohaimeen worked as an Associate Architect with Volumezero Ltd., and later served as a Senior Lecturer in the Department of Architecture of BRAC University. To date, he has executed quite a few design-build projects, through experimentation and the application of advanced techniques and innovative material practices.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Bilal9

A few ongoing residential projects by Navana, renders only for now.

Navana Coronet, this is a commercial property in Gulshan










Another one, but this is a residential one, again in Gulshan (renders only as construction in progress).

Plot 10. R-62 Gulshan

Lobby

















View overall










View of Upper Floors










Roof Garden and Pool


----------



## Bilal9

*Chef’s Table: Take your taste buds on a world tour
Chef’s Table offers not only a diverse experience of the best cuisines in the world, but many other perks that make your experience memorable*

Chef's Table Courtside at United City, Madani Avenue. Photo: Courtesy






*A chef's table is commonly known as a dining area near or inside the kitchen, where diners view the chef in action.*

Such an experience is usually reserved for special guests, and sometimes you may also get the chance to have conversations with the mastermind behind the table.

When United Group launched the country's most diverse food court in 2018, this was the theme behind it - where you can see how food is handled with love and care.

"Chef's Table started as a social commitment of the United Group aiming to address the gap of international standard food places with proper ambience, quality, and hygiene. We remain committed to that goal and experiment with new ideas to enhance the experience of our guests," said Murtoza Zaman, the Chief Executive Officer of Unimart Limited.

When you walk up the steps and enter the food court, you will be met with the aroma of food and the sight of cooks at work in each stall behind glass windows.


Photos: Noor-A-Alam





Behind the see-through partition, chefs slice away at produce over gleaming metal tabletops, with boxes of ingredients laid out in an orderly manner. Despite working in a kitchen, there is no sign of the heat of the pressure visible in the kitchens.

It is relatively rare to see what goes on behind the 'staff only' doors, where the cooks do their magic, especially in local restaurants where even high-end eateries can let you down with their hygiene standards. Chef's Table takes a step against the grain and unveils what goes on in the kitchen, as proof of their commitment towards high standards and hygiene.

"Customers should know what food is being prepared and how it is being prepared; that is why there is a glass partition. The customer can see everything in front of them," said Subhabrata Maitra, the Executive Chef of Chef's Table.

To ensure a truly authentic and diverse experience for visitors, Chef's Table goes through a rigorous process of onboarding food brands to the food court. Besides, the food served at the venue has to pass a quality audit.

"First, we check if the cuisine being offered by the restaurant is already available at Chef's Table. If it is a new cuisine, we bring it under review. We look into the menu and research how popular the items are in their own country and their availability in Bangladesh as well.

We also look into the food brand itself, which is a crucial part of the process. We have a professional executive chef who helps review the authenticity of the menu. Since our chef has global experience and a good understanding of worldwide cuisines, he verifies and rechecks the food," said HUM Mehedi Sajjad, the Head of Brand and Communication of Unimart Limited.

*Bring the world to your plate*

Chef's Table intentionally limits the number of restaurants available for each cuisine to ensure that there is a balance of cuisines, and to create a place that truly reflects diversity in food.

Lebanese chicken over rice from Arax. Photos: Noor-A-Alam





Asia is home to some of the world's richest and most delicious cuisines. Inside Chef's Table, you can take your taste buds on a tour from Lebanon to Sri Lanka, all the way to Japan.

However, in their endeavour to create a space with global cuisines, Chef's Table did not leave out Bangladesh from its flavour map.

Situated in a corner of the Gulshan branch sits the stall for Utshob, a traditional Bangladeshi restaurant. They take Bangladeshi cuisine up a notch by selling specialities of different districts, such as Chatgaiyan Mezbani Beef and Dinajpur's Khuder Bhaat.

When I tried Utshob for the first time at Chef's Table, it was raining on and off throughout the entire day. Such weather paired perfectly with the warm spices of their Achari Chicken Khichuri Bhoj Combo. The platter consisted of achari chicken khichuri, fried eggplant, fried egg, laban, salad, and chui pitha.

Chicken khichuri from Utshob. Photos: Noor-A-Alam 





While browsing the endless selection of food from one stall to another, I met the humble and welcoming team of Arax, a Lebanese restaurant.

With their help, I discovered their Lebanese Chicken Over Rice, which consisted of a piece of chicken garnished with herbs, rice, french fries, and a colourful salad, topped with flatbread.

During my interaction with their chef, Siddique Ahmed, I learned much about his years of experience working with Middle Eastern cuisine and how his whole family was involved in the food industry in one way or the other.

While the tangy marinade of the chicken was what made the platter stand out, my brief conversation with their team made it memorable.

When asked about his experience working in an open kitchen, Ahmed commented, "In normal restaurants, you usually just see waiters, staff, and the menu. Since this is an open kitchen, we can build relationships with the customers and thus, serve them better."

Authentic Mexican food options in Dhaka are sparse, though available. It is one of the cuisines that are easy to find shortcuts around using local food, heavily altering its taste.

My first experience with authentic Mexican food in Bangladesh was at Dos Locos Mexican Grill. One of their best dishes is their Enchiladas, which are served with rice and a side of refried beans and salsa. The enchilada itself has an amazing balance of acidity and heat that keeps you coming back for more.

On the other hand, if you are health conscious or have dietary restrictions, Chef's Table has its salad bar Greens and Seeds, just for you.

You do not have to resort to any restaurant's default salads, which might be high in sugar and carbs despite their name. At Greens and Seeds, you can build your salad bowl with fresh and vibrant vegetables, noodles, choices of protein, and more.

Enchiladas from Dos Locos. Photos: Noor-A-Alam





*Convenience is key*

The larger the group, the longer the disagreements over where to eat. One person wants Indian, the other wants the Mediterranean, while the quiet person in the group sacrifices their desire to ensure the hangout happens.

"Chef's Table is always an easy place to meet up with people. Their branches are in convenient locations and there are more than enough cuisine options for everyone," commented a customer.

Photos: Noor-A-Alam





Chef's Table, no matter the branch, is always situated in a huge space, accommodating endless options of restaurants. The Gulshan and Dhanmondi branches are spread over 248 sq. ft. and Chef's Table Courtside has a size of 160 sq. ft and 320 sq. ft. So, however diverse the taste buds are, there is something for everyone in the group.

Alternatively, if you are trying to squeeze in a fulfilling meal with colleagues during break time, Chef's Table is a great place to go. At the corner of each table, you will find a QR code that leads you to the quickest-prepared meals in the food court.

*More than just food*

Chef's Table serves you more than just food. They have curated each of their branches to accommodate family bonding. Parents in particular are always in the search of things for their children to do.

California roll from Mitsuo. Photos: Noor-A-Alam





Whether it is to keep children preoccupied for a few minutes or just to find fun activities for them, Chef's Table has created Play Town for kids.

The area has everything from arcade games and slides, to virtual reality. You will also find a mini merry-go-round and claw machines; it truly is no less than a day at a carnival. In their Dhanmondi branch, in particular, the food court dedicated a huge space just for Play Town.

If you want to hang out with your friends, do not fret. Chef's Table brings you cool experiences to try out. Compete against your group in a match of laser tag at Laserwars in the same food court. Using their oculus headset, you can also get competitive in solo games at the VR booth.

For those interested in getting crafty, Chef's Table has Claystation at both their Gulshan and Courtside branches, where you can make clay figures.

Photos: Noor-A-Alam 





All in all, Chef's Table is diverse not just food-wise, but in terms of the experience as well. The next time you are planning an outing, you can visit their Gulshan or Dhanmondi branch, or for the outdoor experience, go for Chef's Table Courtside.

Chef's Table Gulshan
Location: Gulshan 2
33 brands

Chef's Table Dhanmondi
Location: Dhanmondi 8/A
26 brands

Chef's Table Courtside
Location:
United City, Madani Avenue
38 brands

Chef's Table is also planning new branches for the near future such as one in Sylhet, along with a Unimart outlet and another branch at Centre Point at Airport Road. Furthermore, you can also look forward to their upcoming Gulshan 1 branch that plans to bring a whole new experience to the Chef's Table brand.


----------



## Bilal9

Purbachal Expressway update

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bilal9

*Cafe Sao Paulo: Authentic Brazilian cuisine in Dhanmondi

Cafe Sao Paulo, a multi-cuisine restaurant at Dhanmondi's Satmasjid road, offers not just Brazilian dishes, but all kinds of meals from English breakfast to seafood pasta for dinner cooked by an international chef.*

Cafe Sao Paulo's interior is inspired by Latin American art. Photo: Courtesy






Cafe Sao Paulo's interior is inspired by Latin American art. Photo: Courtesy

*Restrapreneurs of Dhanmondi never seem to miss the opportunity to bring diversity to the table. Amid the plethora of options in the capital's food centre, you would still be hard-pressed to find a kitchen led by an international chef, serving vibrant dishes while maintaining proper hygiene and standard. Cafe Sao Paulo is here to change that.*

Cafe Sao Paulo is a multi-cuisine bistro situated at Satmasjid road. The restaurant opened on 6 January 2022. Even though the name and the aesthetic South American-inspired decor suggest that the restaurant only serves Brazilian foods, one can also find various interesting fusions on the menu.

The bistro is a one-stop solution for every meal of the day, from English breakfast to seafood pasta for dinner. Although a bit expensive, their range of breakfast items is quite impressive. But if the restaurant serves multiple cuisines along with Brazilian dishes, why is it called Cafe Sao Paulo?






The general manager of Cafe Sao Paulo LTD, Shaheen Sarwar, answered, "Like the cafe, Sao Paulo also had a humble beginning. From a poor village, it eventually developed into a world-renowned city exerting strong influences in commerce, finances, arts, culture and colourful entertainment based on their coffee business."

This growth of the city mirrored the foundation of Cafe Sao Paulo; given the modest background of the founders.

Shaheen then showed the beautiful painting on the wall of the restaurant which describes the history of coffee and said that their aim is simple: to provide a completely sophisticated, yet casual dining and coffee house experience for the customers.

The cafe is a sister concern of the Modele group, which is one of the largest knit composite garments exporters in our country. The company stepped into the restaurant business with a food court called Port Dundee Located at Narayanganj.

But Cafe Sao Paulo has been a great success among foodies, primarily because of their fusion cuisine including interesting dishes like seafood tapas, waffle sandwiches and of course freshly brewed coffee.

Sarwar, who used to work in the hospitality industry, believes that Cafe Sao Paulo will bring an edge to the underdeveloped hospitality industry of our country. In addition, he shared that the cafe will soon launch its Banani and Gulshan branch and has plans to open the country's first drive-through restaurant in Dhaka.

Sarwar said, "It is not common for a restaurant to rigorously do research before launching a restaurant and bring foreign chefs on-premise to serve authentic foods. We even verified the taste of the Brazil-based dishes, from the Brazilian ambassador and gave the dishes a deshi twist so that people can find familiarity in it."






I went there to try out the happy meals that they promoted with the tagline 'Italian Chef's Deshi fusion'. The Italian Chef, Valter Belli also shared his experience at the restaurant.

"Cafe Sao Paulo provided me with the freedom I needed to prove my creativity. This is the reason I love working for this company under the leadership of the Owner, Mr Masuduzzaman, Managing Director of Modele Group," Chef Valter Belli said.

"I recommend Sao Paulo Special Pizza and Moqueca de Camarao (Brazilian prawn coconut stew) which take one's taste buds on an exotic journey. The fusion happy meals are a great choice too," Valter added.

The Business Standard team has tried their happy hour meals along with a few popular Brazilian desserts that netizens recommended.

*Happy hour meals*

Under happy hour meals, we saw three dishes on the menu. We ordered two of them, set menus 1 and 3.

The first one has chicken tikka lasagna, tomato soup and lemon tart in it. Among them, I enjoyed the tomato soup the most because of its thickness and exquisite flavours blessed by the fresh herbs and a drizzle of olive oil. A bruschetta would be great with it.

To localise the meal, they served a medium portion of lasagna with spicy minced chicken tikka. The texture was nice, the meat was perfectly spiced, but the dish can benefit from more cheese.






The lemon tart was amazingly good. The pastry shell had the perfect crisp in it and the lemon-flavoured custard showed the right balance between lemon and dairy flavours.

The set menu 3, had the same dessert, cream of mushroom soup, Paulian chicken and Saffron rice/mashed potatoes. I altered the mushroom soup with cream of chicken and had the saffron rice instead. Here the twist was they served deshi saffron rice along with Paulian flavoured sauce in the chicken. The rice was light and fluffy and went nicely along with the uniquely gravied chicken steak, made following a Brazilian recipe. The taste of the gravy was tangy but not overwhelming. The cream of chicken soup was delicious. The velvety smooth texture and the tender chicken pieces make it the apt dish to accompany you in chilled weather.

Price for both sets: Tk550

Rating for both sets: 7.5/10

*Coxinha (Brazilian chicken croquette)*

Coxinha is a popular snack in Brazil which resembles our local deep-fried chicken chops. The efforts of Cafe Sao Paulo to serve traditional Brazilian street food was commendable as they adhered to the same ingredients and presentation as the original.

The croquettes had a crispy outside and a generous inside filling of cheese cream and chicken shreds.






They served it with their house-special cocktail sauce, which was the perfect complement to the meal and was garnished with cabbage and lettuce to add some freshness.

The only complaint I have is with the portion, as it serves only three coxinhas.

Price: Tk400

Rating: 8/10

*Curau De Milho (Brazilian corn pudding)*

This is a simple dessert of Brazil which tasted a lot like traditional custard. However, the dish has cornflakes merged into the creamy texture which differentiates it from ordinary custards.

It was a pretty fancy-looking dessert decorated with hard sugar artwork on top. Also, it had a hint of cinnamon-ish taste which added an edge to it.






The dish was delectable, but I won't say it was extraordinary. The portion and presentation were good according to the price.

Price: Tk350

Rating: 7/10

*Mocha Brownie Frappe*

The mocha brownie frappe is a concoction of chocolate syrup, brownie, ice cream, blended coffee in mocha flavour and blended ice topped with a generous amount of whipped cream.

The drink is humongous and for any people who want a sugar rush with strong mocha goodness, it is perfect for them.






The coffee taste was dominant in the drink, enhanced by the addition of chocolate brownies. For a coffee enthusiast like me, I found nothing to complain about.

It was not too sugary and had a perfect fudgy texture. It is a delicious summer drink that I recommend. The drink is quite pricey and because it's so big, some might find it hard to finish.

Price: Tk420

Rating: 8.5/10


----------



## Bilal9

ABU SAYEED RESIDENCE | BARIDHARA | DEHSARWORKS​


----------



## Bilal9

*ACI Pharmaceuticals Head Office, Simpletree Anarkali, Gulshan












































*


----------



## BananaRepublicUK

Bilal9 said:


> *ACI Pharmaceuticals Head Office, Simpletree Anarkali, Gulshan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Wow!


----------



## Bilal9

*Sumitomo Corporation Asia & Oceania Group Office, Shanta Skymark, Gulshan-1*

Sumitomo Corporation Asia & Oceania Group Office designed in a futuristic and modern design by Roofliners Studio of Architecture, who breaking barriers of traditional office culture, focused on modern ideology of workspace. The primary architecture of the office involves vaulting Canopy design, which time and again has been used as a classic element in architectural design. The timeless design feature has been used in a modern way, to create a space age atmosphere.




https://www.facebook.com/showcase.c...8eeVLE3PVAjwOejtJ3UloxXGXo5gm&__tn_[/I]=*bH-R



https://www.facebook.com/showcase.c...8eeVLE3PVAjwOejtJ3UloxXGXo5gm&__tn_[/I]=*bH-R



https://www.facebook.com/showcase.c...8eeVLE3PVAjwOejtJ3UloxXGXo5gm&__tn_[/I]=*bH-R




"Roofliners Studio" is doing some great work defining rooftops as workspaces besides their office interior designs.


----------



## Bilal9

Some more from the portfolio of "Roofliners Studio"











Nexus Tower Job





One more from BAT Bangladesh Savar factory site (outside Dhaka)....






























Design for Golpahar MahaShawshan Temple Complex at OR Nizam Road in Chattogram, Bangladesh. I'd say conceptually probably the most modern Hindu Temple design _ever _devised in the subcontinent, and that too designed by Muslim architects.....


----------



## Bilal9

Institute of Architects Bangladesh​


----------



## Bilal9

Gulshan Avenue, Dhaka


----------



## Bilal9

Located in the epicenter of the Capital’s near Gulshan Lake, the residential complex Icon Tower merges the harmony of luxury and affordability; while promising an iconic lifestyle with the sumptuous interiors which have been meticulously planned with versatile layouts, wide dimensions and finest materials.







Built on a land area of approximately 19.74 katha, the complex is designed by architect Mustapha Khalid Palash and developed by Rancon development. The residential tower has a total of 25 rental flats, where single units are 2150 square-feet but many of the dwellers have also combined flats to turn them into simplexes and duplexes. This residential complex notably introduced the first show-flat ever in Bangladesh. For the interior of the show-flat, the interior design team of HIVE Interiors opted for a contemporary neo classical design for a sophisticated aesthetic with a transitional design incorporated with modern materials, such as brass and glass, and united them with plush furnishings.

It took the design team about six months to fully complete the project from the conception to the execution. Since it was an in-house project, the team was not on a tight schedule, so they were engaged with the design for a longer period to conceive something out of the ordinary for the show flat. Everything is done locally in collaboration with the local suppliers and local artisans. From the sofas to the dining table to the cabinetry the entire execution and installation are done in-house.




















“We wanted to create a unique customer experience and made many experiments prior to the execution of the show-flat. We studied and researched on multiple show flats and opted for a simple yet elegant interior interlaced with classy materials for each area. Since it is an open plan project, we carefully curated each area; that to put in simple words, the ‘wow factor’ as soon as an occupant enter. As soon as they enter they are welcomed with the open dining area and living room overlooking the kitchen. The space is then sectioned off partially with brass screens to zone it off as the family-living area and study space”, the designer team explains.

The flat has a combination of dove white and mocha colours on the walls. The living spaces are covered in light beige, marble finish tiles and the bedrooms have light oak colored HDF flooring.




























The flat is implemented with a muted yet poised colour theme running throughout. The highlight of the flat is dominantly the combined space of the dining and living space which comprises of stylish lighting fixtures, paintings and an oversized round mirror to accentuate the beauty of the interior. In terms of adding artificial light fixtures to bring an immediate drama and style to the place, the design team used local suppliers to install the spotlights and track lights other than the imported intricate lamps and crystal chandeliers. The lights incorporated are not overpowering, and gives a sense of calmness inside. Flush lights are as well installed throughout the main area within the ceiling cornice so the dwellers can have the play of depth with light and shade; depending on their celebration and retreats. On the highest level, a roof-terrace is created, which includes a shallow pool, fragmented garden, and spaces for social gatherings and contemplation of the perimeter urban view.


































The simple interiors and efficiently organized space allow the dwellers to avoid unwanted distractions and focus on recovering physical and mentally from a day’s challenges. All sums up together to turn the space into a breath of fresh air amidst the stress of the city life. All in all, this residential complex is the perfect combination of style and diverse elements, which piece together to create an inviting and serene home.


----------



## Bilal9

*MAINAH'S BARI, New DOHS, Mohakhali
















































*


----------

